# Billy Blades song of the day ! Our Daily Crunch!



## Billyblades

Thought it will be cool if we pick a song of the day for us to jam to! 
Im claiming wed! Lets hear your favorites Marshall manics 

It will be cool to hear something with that Marshall crunch. Figure out what day you want and post something in a songform that tells how you are feelin that particular day 

I got the wed songs.. the rest is up to you guys!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsdWEEb2SjE]Judas Priest - You've got Another Thing Comin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

This ones for the people who fight with me and fair warning notice to the people who fight against me!
Thank you very much to all the "cool people" and fuck you very much to the assholes of the world
With lyrics 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s096L7ng4uE[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

Pick a day Diesect. Btw... sweet tempest custom. I had my eye on them for awhile now


----------



## StratoMarshall

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

Hey, I'll take Thursday if it's ok!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RACVt88YRBo[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

Right click on video, copy video url, paste in thread, delete everything between ? and & and that's it!


----------



## DirtySteve

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

So does this mean that only 7 of us are going to be posting songs on their day? Once 7 folks pick a day that's it?


----------



## StratoMarshall

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*



DirtySteve said:


> Right click on video, copy video url, paste in thread, delete everything between ? and & and that's it!


Hmmm...that did not work...see the edited post above.


----------



## StratoMarshall

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*



StratoMarshall said:


> Hmmm...that did not work...see the edited post above.


Aha! delete everything from the & on.


----------



## DirtySteve

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

I'm confused now. That always worked for me until recently but now it doesn't, I don't even get a link??? I don't know then, but I see your vid so whatever you did works.


----------



## gdh1532

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

I'll play too

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9jX1KAKp78]Alice In Chains - Love, Hate, Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*



gdh1532 said:


> I'll play too
> 
> Alice In Chains - Love, Hate, Love - YouTube



That's one of my favorite songs ever. So much feeling!


----------



## scat7s

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

fuck it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ek6jL4zF4c]Morphine - Thursday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

*Re: Billy Blades song of the day !*

Its a free for all... fukkit!  rock on my brothers! Its like we are all partying in the same room! Make it whatever youre feelin! Get in on it! We can listen as we bullshit around and enjoy each others pics for that day. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhFnjVSRLgI]Judas Priest-Delivering The Goods (lyrics in description) 1979 - YouTube[/ame]

Showin my age with this one but its cool im enjoying listening to your choices too! 
Everybody is invited daily to participate in the crunch l


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's one for you:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJQ2cCKWgkE[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Twice is nice haha  alltime favorite.  chekkit!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMM6Bhwpy0M]Max Webster - Battle Scar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Schenker.. hells yeah!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& if you're not familiar, you need to check out this guys stuff:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-wCrI01KlA"]Scorpions - In Your Park. - YouTube[/ame]

Ulrich Roth aka Uli Jon Roth


----------



## 2203xman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alsUu-MGE9g"]alice in chains - nutshell - Jar Of Flies - YouTube[/ame] has mega soul,and is deep.....


----------



## Billyblades

Our daily shred lol
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTylY_MJzio]Yngwie Malmsteen - Perpetual - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## StratoMarshall

Good tunes all!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

a 15 year old Michael Schenker:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nTGTCSGj30]Scorpions 1972 w/ Michael Schenker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Don't forget,

Our daily buzzzzzz:cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlJWis5wH54]Dogs - Pink Floyd - Animals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I was feeling nostalgic 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just my style! Especially cause i had to kick the Schenker amp owner outta my shop today.. that sloppy drunk fukk! Legend in his own fkn mind! Oh yeah.. mr famous ' drummer is now my new drummer. Lifes a bitch haha... go back to your basement hasbeen! Thats right .. i said it  and your drummer is tired of your shit too and he says i warp your ass on the guitar! But i allready knew that! 

Sorry guys.. had to vent!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUvrHodsBR0]Renegade - Hed PE w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rmroza

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m408I2ZZ7o


----------



## gdh1532

rmroza said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m408I2ZZ7o


 strange.. I was going to pick that song, but decided on the Zepplin instead 


I still think that Pantera song is great. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ3Hwhz2xOo]Black Sabbath - Children Of The Sea Live in Oakland 1992 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7d8BYJy8I]ZZ Top - Just Got Paid (From "Double Down Live - 1980") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I heard this one on pandora and I love it, most of their stuff is really mellow, but this one rocks!

Eels - Souljacker Part I - YouTube

Sorry I can't embed the vid and I don't know why. I've never had a problem before...


----------



## Billyblades

Ok guys... heres a favorite from way back! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2nJK_6idQM]TROUBLE - R.I.P. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUiyO-T_1Zs]King's X - Black the Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Kings x was alway cool to me. Tasty riffs! Great picks from everyone! Lets keep it goin daily!


----------



## Billyblades

This is our new Jam Room now  if anything.. the young generation can get inspired by music made before all the "prepackaged " bullshit! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC2GjXMk7i4]Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMMurru_M4k[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfPpwDi1M5o]Platypus - Platt Opus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

hmm felt like some VH 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-DYM7JvMA]Van Halen - Van Halen - Atomic Punk - YouTube[/ame]

I did this last night
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpodqAISQvQ[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyW5g9DtuU0"]Thin Lizzy - Emerald - YouTube[/ame]Can we have several songs of the day??


----------



## Billyblades

Ok fellas. More great tunes! I am really 
diggin this  
Hope you are all having health, wealth and success. Keep up the great daily posts

Heres a little taste from my hometown of Baltimore!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-XjFHFxd30[/ame] 

My band use to play at the Rage on Calvert street wher Kix use to Frequent often..
they were in one night my band played and i played some riffs during soundcheck. 6 months later these guys were on 98rock with my riff as "Blow my fuse "!
Couldnt do shit because at the time i wasnt as savvy as i am today with sound recording copyrights.

Baltimore back in the day.n. i still hate the guys from copying my shit but its a personal testiment in my belief that i got what it takes. The song was a hit!
Its what keeps the fire alive!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

btw...

Platypus was an off the cuff project, where Ty Tabor (King's X) invited John Myung & Derek Sherinian (Dream Theater) & Rod Morgenstein (Dixie Dregs/Winger) over for some impromptu jamming. A couple days later, they had recorded an album. 

Except for John & Derek, none of the other guys had ever played together. The album has a lot of flavors, from Beatles to Jeff Beck, Deep Purple to Stevie Wonder & then there's the track above, where it's a fusion of jazz, classical & classic metal...


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Here's one for you Billy boy...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-I0hr-rJQs&feature=related]Gary Moore Live 2005 (with Scott Gorham) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfsZ4EzSn80]Blue Murder - Valley Of The Kings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Far out! Wakin up to Gary Moore and John Sykes! Hellz to the yizzeah!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> ...
> My band use to play at the Rage on Calvert street wher Kix use to Frequent often..
> they were in one night my band played and i played some riffs during soundcheck. 6 months later these guys were on 98rock with my riff as "Blow my fuse "!
> Couldnt do shit because at the time i wasnt as savvy as i am today with sound recording copyrights.
> 
> Baltimore back in the day.n. i still hate the guys from copying my shit but its a personal testiment in my belief that i got what it takes. The song was a hit!
> Its what keeps the fire alive!



That fucking blows man! Killer riff credit to you, bro!


----------



## gdh1532

Dogs of Doom said:


> Blue Murder - Valley Of The Kings - YouTube



yeah this is one of my all time favorite bands. 

The song Blue Murder is great, and I really like the ballad outta love.


----------



## gdh1532

how about some hair band music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFDDjXfAD5Q]Dokken - Tooth and Nail (LYRICS INCLUDED IN DESCRIPTION) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBdxN2oy8xM]Queensryche - The Needle Lies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

just for fun [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKPicUnsPPg[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HxV65bn0Zw]Cannibal Corpse "Encased in Concrete" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-u8tfoQ80"]Ronnie Montrose - Weirding Way - YouTube[/ame]

added)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN0-CRDdsw4[/ame]

listening to these makes me sad...

RIP Ronnie!


----------



## shooto

my sentiment to a Monday and the beginning of the week

my ringtone begins at 1:46...all hail Bathory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=534tNdnqRyc]Bathory - A Fine Day to Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

In light of RM's passing, I attended the 2012 Vegas Rocks Awards show, where they did a special tribute to Ronnie. I recorded it:

002 Rock Candy by pariht on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Sammy Hagar - vocals
Michael Schenker - guitar
Michael Anthony - bass
Vinnie Paul - drums


----------



## CADILLAC

One of my first round draft picks.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKBE7u7byTk]Vinnie Moore - Meltdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

cool diversity - glad more are joining in!


----------



## Billyblades

I love them all . Its nice to hear stuff that i havent heard and love the opportunity to share what i love too 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxVBUWadFkg]Corrosion of Conformity- Seven Days - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAG9otcaSWw]Corrosion Of Conformity - Shelter - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtnltQ4mtIc]14. Pearls Before Swine - YouTube[/ame]


One of my alltime favorite albums


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6LXVqetMeo&feature=related]Badlands - High Wire - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuzw9erGJfQ&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eou3HM6QLfk[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

ok last one for the day from me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BfYpShckiE&feature=related]Rumblin' Train / HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tKQZgKSDzE&feature=related]UFO - Lights Out - YouTube[/ame] One of Michael's best...enjoy


----------



## Billyblades

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOopTZY7k1Q"]Stone Temple Pilots - Core (1992) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_JmwwtkIBMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_JmwwtkIBM


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_JmwwtkIBM]Stone Temple Pilots - Purple (1994) (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Billyblades said:


> Stone Temple Pilots - Purple (1994) (Full Album) - YouTube


 
^ great album...always dug its vibe


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbgv587ooNM]Diamond Head - Am I Evil - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DzkIWN9qKU[/ame] 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVcmJT6o_AY[/ame] 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uENh1Iw1-HM[/ame] 

Givin some respect to the ones that paved the way...
Metallica and Van Halen learned a few tricks from these guys!


----------



## solarburn

My fav band...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw]Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube[/ame]

Sumpt'n different...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o4hz5rB2YE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMYVFrb_vuI]Black Sabbath Lord Of This World (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


Dedicated to Mark C. How ya like me now


----------



## solarburn

That's the shit Billy! Great thread man.


----------



## Billyblades

thanks dude! i am happy with all the great posts from u guys too! lets make this the biggest thread here haha! 
you got a song that describes you for any particular day,,,, post it! 
This has allready been cool aS SHIT!!!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfqyntDihbo]The Cult - Rain - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0vLlsZMQqU]The Cult - Wild Flower - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDfuMrUgqD4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQmKwrijeWg]Black Sabbath Eternal Idol (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlQfsML6djk]Ronnie Montrose - New Kid in Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Sunday Jam

what's cooler than cool?....the mothertruckin' Iceman!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GGLCaxcSh0&feature=related]ALBERT COLLINS - Listen Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

in celebration of getting out of the teaching biz and getting our own thing going this year...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm1riAYeaTo]iConcerts - Alice Cooper - School's Out (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Gotta give it up to Wycked Lester for turning me on to this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Sdv3os1b8]Stillwater - Mindbender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Shitfrom the looks of things you can ptty well post anything here!
Heres mine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5H9-nn89yM]Rodney Rude - Mcdonalds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

DirtySteve said:


> Gotta give it up to Wycked Lester for turning me on to this tune...
> 
> Stillwater - Mindbender - YouTube


 

^ you had me at the talk box


----------



## Billyblades

Whats not to love with a talkbox, les paul n a marshall! That shiznit was great!


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been stuck on these 2 post for the last hour! 





Billyblades said:


> Diamond Head - Am I Evil - YouTube
> 
> Budgie - "I Turned To Stone" - YouTube
> 
> Budgie / IN FOR THE KILL - YouTube
> 
> Diamond Head Helpless - YouTube
> 
> Givin some respect to the ones that paved the way...
> Metallica and Van Halen learned a few tricks from these guys!





solarburnDSL50 said:


> My fav band...
> 
> Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube
> 
> Sumpt'n different...
> 
> Clutch - Army of Bono - YouTube



I really like the sumpt'n different!


----------



## Stringjunkie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mV_HHL-h6g&feature=youtube_gdata_player]VOLBEAT music video of the song Sad Man's Tongue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I love Volbeat!


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> I've been stuck on these 2 post for the last hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the sumpt'n different!



Yeah Steve Clutch has been around since the early 90's and I'm just now checking them out. Bought a couple of discs and been rock'n ever since. Blast Tyrant rocks really good. My daughters hate em'. Its miles away from their teenage pop stuff.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah that talk box was badass!


----------



## DirtySteve

For some reason listening to Volbeat reminded me of this...how about some Reverend Horton Heat?..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI7t9zu5kJ0]The Reverend Horton Heat - Suicide Doors.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb_juTPQJUc]Reverend Horton Heat - Galaxie 500 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marshallmaniac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvA5feVhZRc&feature=plcp]Hyperspeed shredding alternate picking Part II - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiRxLgyN_Lo]12-year-old Andreas Varady, jazz guitarist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Geez...


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCSFwGy9gQY]Clutch-Cypress Grove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Chew on this. WEE Hawwwww!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-QLikWM2aE]Clutch - La Curandera (Blast Tyrant - Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Last Clutch my veiner shnizzle! I dig these guys.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb7_SYw9i_s&feature=related]Clutch - Wysiwyg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ziH7PfCmOY&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Clutch - The Regulator - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eutd9uxYO1Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Clutch - Mob Goes Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

This whole CD is good


----------



## solarburn

Fucking Vinyl hehe.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXQmPxz7AHc[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Woops!

Helly yeah SJ!


----------



## solarburn

Stringjunkie said:


> This whole CD is good



I just got Blast Tyrant. Good RR!


----------



## gdh1532

in the mood for something light and tasty
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqwMT5tCu7E]Mozart K545 Sonata in C major (complete) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1MDN89QPQI]Van Halen "Drop Dead Legs" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

What no Friday night videos?!! I'll take it then...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_ErQnM38u8]Nofx - 72 Hookers (TraneckSb) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1glUdfDR4aI]U.D.O. - Metal Heart (Live at Wacken 2012) - YouTube[/ame]

this one doesn't start until about 45 seconds in...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4h5xNZQYbc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUR_QyBDGRc[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

One more...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts19Nn-xyGs[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WhrSlRpuwG4]YouTube - Unida - King[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=01VjnTfpOC8]YouTube - Unida - If Only Two[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aADXzYWhiqQ]YouTube - Unida - You Wish[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice!


----------



## Billyblades

Good stuff! Me likey lol. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zjADAK4ODg]ac[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Oh shit yes! Now it's on!LOL


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MmYpZyvoxM&feature=related]AC/ DC - T.N.T 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DJhwAhrjY]Whitesnake - Still of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

What the hell is going on around here?!!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxcJW6bs5os]Suicidal Tendencies - You Can't Bring Me Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjraEdPZK_Q&feature=related]Robin Trower LIve! "Too Rolling Stoned" Mar 15, 1975 - YouTube[/ame] Posted this in the celler recently,not the best audio,but vintage badass.


----------



## solarburn

Söulcaster said:


> What the hell is going on around here?!!!!
> Suicidal Tendencies - You Can't Bring Me Down - YouTube



Fuck'n woke my ass up!


----------



## solarburn

I had to add this cause he owns that fucking fretboard without a drip of shred. Not that I don't like shred cause it can be bad ass too. I just can't do it.LOL

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1ovT4g-6IM8]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tightrope Live (Digitally Remastered) HD[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

What a fucking marriage of guitar player an amp this was. Love vintage MS even when the audio quality sux.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GpUsULr_uLw]YouTube - U.F.O. - Rock Bottom (1975)[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

I'm not ashamed of the music we had growing up...it still rox.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8J9zyviTTmQ]YouTube - Judas Priest (Unleashed in the East) - Victim of Changes (1979).[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

JP one of my all time favorites by them.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKhrsFYIlps]Judas Priest - Desert Plains - YouTube[/ame]

another on I really like
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWwl8JldQOA[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

They jus kick ass. Halford hit'n them high notes...fuck. Yeah they get it done man.


----------



## gdh1532

Going back a bit, but this band was the band that just did it for me when I was a kid. 

back in 1970
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Mmu66buMA]Grand Funk Railroad-Sins a Good Man's Brother - YouTube[/ame]

edit one more
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUqS4O9nxv0[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Sweet!

Haha that Fro on the drummers head! Priceless!


----------



## DirtySteve

What would a party be without uncle Ted?...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jf2dYJQSjI]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold (Full Bluntal Nugity) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By7Wd22y9Xg]ted nugent full bluntal nugity part 10 motor city mad house - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

We are just kikkin ass aint we! Great choices! I love the raw live shit too! !!

I got my buzz on n this is the shit!!!  srv priest ufo ted wow n all the others too! Thanks guys for sharing your favorites. I hope you all are enjoying my pix as much as i have been enjoying yours


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqgCjeddPvE]Saxon - Princess of the night (live) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Ok guys ... as an artists of many outlets i broaden my horizons constantly. That is even the reason i am here! I finally found a forum full of guys like me and not a bunch of dickheads! You dudes are awesome.

Check this dude out. His phrasing is thoughtless and he has a blues base but he can jam his ass off.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxuubhaANog]Bernard Allison - Good Time Woman - Henderson, KY 1999 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok guys ... as an artists of many outlets i broaden my horizons constantly. That is even the reason i am here! I finally found a forum full of guys like me and not a bunch of dickheads! You dudes are awesome.

Check this dude out. His phrasing is thoughtless and he has a blues base but he can jam his ass off.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxuubhaANog]Bernard Allison - Good Time Woman - Henderson, KY 1999 - YouTube[/ame]

Flip thru this.. check out 7:50 song. Enjoy n its more "chill " but awesome 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUi6_u9nQAU[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JebHhoIq-rQ]W.A.S.P. - L.O.V.E. Machine - YouTube[/ame] Going back to my wild days here...I had hair then too.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBc8cWOr6nU]W.A.S.P. - Restless Gypsy - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLD0CBFU73Q[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4YzPHZ5x8s[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok guys ... as an artists of many outlets i broaden my horizons constantly. That is even the reason i am here! I finally found a forum full of guys like me and not a bunch of dickheads! You dudes are awesome.

Check this dude out. His phrasing is thoughtless and he has a blues base but he can jam his ass off.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxuubhaANog]Bernard Allison - Good Time Woman - Henderson, KY 1999 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I only recently discovered Bernard through my John Lee Hooker Pandora station. The dude rocks!


----------



## Billyblades

Me too lol. 

One last one from me tonight 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUsxDfAaOfc]Blackfoot - Train, Train (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> Ok guys ... as an artists of many outlets i broaden my horizons constantly. That is even the reason i am here! I finally found a forum full of guys like me and not a bunch of dickheads! You dudes are awesome.
> 
> Check this dude out. His phrasing is thoughtless and he has a blues base but he can jam his ass off.
> Bernard Allison - Good Time Woman - Henderson, KY 1999 - YouTube



Hey, is that Luther's son?
Great, saw him play with his dad back in 86 or 87 or so.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Wake the fuk up lol hope your sunday is a great one! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJChh7ghGnE]Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head (Metal Health) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Saxon - Princess of the night (live) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I never really gave Saxon a chance before, but this kicks ass and I'm going to check out more of their stuff!


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry haters, but this kicks ASS!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YajFZtjMu4]Slash (Feat. Myles Kennedy) - Nothing To Say - Made in Stoke 24/7/11 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


...and no I'm not really sorry. :cool2:


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw]Tool - Stinkfist [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBbyrqNhyNE]Slash - Ghost (Feat. Ian Astbury) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjmTf31MAe8]Slash - Beautiful Dangerous ft. Fergie - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBbyrqNhyNE[/ame]

My faves off the new album. I like slash... just dont "worship " anybody. Some get retarded with it.. to each.. their own,,,, just enjoy... fukk a bunch of hate! Enjoy and watch fergies sweet tush!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rnuJT2kYJU]Dokken - When heaven comes down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I like this one
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxPaWupckkA"]Reb Beach - Dark Places - YouTube[/ame]

This one you need to listen to all the way to the end.. The outro solo is outstanding. typical Michael Schenker 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4dSgi5BJ5g[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Slash - Ghost (Feat. Ian Astbury) - YouTube



That track has Izzy on it too. It's one of my favorites for sure!


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K6XmUY3ou7g]YouTube - Black Sabbath-Lonely Is the Word[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## gdh1532

solarburnDSL50 said:


> YouTube - Black Sabbath-Lonely Is the Word



awesome just hearing that made my day a lot better.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I never really gave Saxon a chance before, but this kicks ass and I'm going to check out more of their stuff!



Seriously. Those were the first really big concerts I went to as a 14 year old. 
Iron Maiden's world slavery tour and Saxon.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't know why really, and none of my friends were into them so I somehow missed it.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Time for some raw stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQVwi_Jb_og]Motorhead - Bomber Live - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## shooto

latest from the mighty Orange Goblin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gg9ld41amI&feature=related]Orange Goblin - A Eulogy For The Damned - YouTube[/ame]

another one of my favorite bands, Spiritual Beggars

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn6jt3e-5r0]Spiritual Beggars - The Lunatic Fringe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

shooto said:


> latest from the mighty Orange Goblin
> 
> Orange Goblin - A Eulogy For The Damned - YouTube
> 
> another one of my favorite bands, Spiritual Beggars
> 
> Spiritual Beggars - The Lunatic Fringe - YouTube



Two things I had not heard yet.
I like music like that once in a while.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## 2203xman

Reb is bad ass,despite Winger having a sissy rep.He's a funny sob as well!


----------



## gdh1532

2203xman said:


> Reb is bad ass,despite Winger having a sissy rep.He's a funny sob as well!


I like his solo releases better than the Winger stuff.


----------



## DirtySteve

I had a stressful day at work...all better now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t0affoV5rI]Anthrax-Anti-social - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks to CADILLAC's Girl Bands thread I've found some new (to me) shit I've been rocking the last few days. This shit is every bit as good as any guy band in the day, and better than most! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2N2qykjc4Y]Crucified Barbara - Rock Me Like the Devil - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9_SEr-ORyk]Time to Run by Phantom Blue Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Michelle Meldrum, you rocked your ass off girl, RIP...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Let me shed some Dave on this thread

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nBY40Bdan0&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Megadeth - Train of Consequences - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

One more time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePSR7gFt7s4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Megadeth - Skin 'O My Teeth (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I admit, I've never been much of a Megadeath fan, mostly because of the vocals, but I really like that. I didn't used to like lima beans either, but now there not so bad...maybe I need to give Dave another chance. 

I gotta say, I've been turned on to some kickass music around here the last few weeks. Not just this thread, which I love (and Billy, you are one of those guys I was talking about in my thread), but all over the forum...I was so "musically" bored to death and lately I'm having a blast!


----------



## Stringjunkie




----------



## shooto

the best off of Youth, imo

the trading off of Friedman and Mustaine made the rest of the album worth it-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myyxbKoQzEM"]Megadeth - Victory (Non-remastered) - YouTube[/ame]

...and the game-changer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H3oMVPynkw&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, change of pace...you might want to take a minute and go grab yourself a cold one and maaaaybe even a puff or 2 for this...and turn it up! :cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8]Allman Brothers - Whipping Post, 9/23/70 HQ - YouTube[/ame]









...a side note...

Sorry about this one , but I came across it listening other of Duane's stuff and as a rule I really hate this song and usually avoid it, but I've never heard Duane play it and I couldn't stop listening to it. It's this type of music that made me want to play guitar in the first place, long before I ever wanted to rock. My family is from the mountains of NC and this is sweet down home to me. I'd give my left one to be able to play this....again I apologize for the downer, I hope you can appreciate it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9OGNMJ0-Kw]"Amazing Grace" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Damn guys I gotta ketchup here...LOL!

Orange GOB sounded good!

Now onto the rest...


----------



## solarburn

Spiritual Beggars sounds good too.


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks to CADILLAC's Girl Bands thread I've found some new (to me) shit I've been rocking the last few days. This shit is every bit as good as any guy band in the day, and better than most!
> 
> Crucified Barbara - Rock Me Like the Devil - YouTube
> 
> Time to Run by Phantom Blue Music Video - YouTube
> 
> Michelle Meldrum, you rocked your ass off girl, RIP...
> 
> 
> 
> (in case you don't know, she's the one rippin' it up on lead guitar!)



That opening riffing from Crucified Barbara kicks ass! I like like these ger's and have never heard them. Nice! Moving right along now...

Oh Michelle kicked ass on that solo! Wow. RIP

Both these bands put it down man. Good stuff.


----------



## DirtySteve

Turn this shit up! I got your Wednesday nite JAM right here!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuJYebKLQE]Tesla - Comin' Atcha Live (live HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Frank is like good liquor, he just keeps gettin' better with age....and so does his tone!


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Here you go Mr. Blades...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0miJmCO5m28&feature=related]Badlands - Dreams In The Dark. - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdjupDKNDlA]Riot Restless Breed Live 1982 - YouTube[/ame]

Yes this is Cinderella..[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfgLu_EmPBc]Cinderella - Back Home Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I really like Cinderella and they are one of my favorite bands from back in the day. I just wish they weren't stuck with that image. They fucking rocked then and still do now, but the labels have them pegged as a glam band and won't give them the time of day anymore. I think they should change their name and blow everyone's mind, but I wonder how long Toms voice could hold outn??? I understand he's had some problems.


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_PVEziCzcI]Fates Warning - Life in Still Water (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

I'll throw in one more

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8V1GlJ9gDc[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Excellent picks guys!


----------



## solarburn

Fuck'n Tesla killed it. Awesome! I'm fucking ready now hahaha!


----------



## solarburn

Dirtysteve and 50WP grand slammed the rock tonite!


----------



## gdh1532

I'm going to kick back and go to sleep on this one. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3pZjmS3rg]Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]

ok I lied one more with the headphones on to send me off to sleep.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks to CADILLAC's Girl Bands thread I've found some new (to me) shit I've been rocking the last few days. This shit is every bit as good as any guy band in the day, and better than most!
> 
> Crucified Barbara - Rock Me Like the Devil - YouTube
> 
> Time to Run by Phantom Blue Music Video - YouTube
> 
> Michelle Meldrum, you rocked your ass off girl, RIP...



We toured with Phantom Blue back in the 90's.
A fine band playing live, and to tour with too.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*RIP Michelle.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Time for something Americans may not know but here's a proper Ruhrpott classic.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwYvSVyCUn4]Rage - Don't fear the winter - YouTube[/ame]

And some Kreator, from the same area.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78_FhIppQdU]Hordes of Chaos - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTVDHnwlz5k]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Wang Dang Sweet Poontang (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Fuck another vid I can't get to show here using this f'n IPad! It's the 6 minute version and bad ass!

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fuck another vid I can't get to show here using this f'n IPad!
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Here ya go. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn-N5pMFmpg]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Chile - Toronto 1983 - YouTube[/ame]

Awesome!


----------



## solarburn

Thanx Derty! That was piss'n me off!LOL


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKU7AadwZ7o]RATT - Wanted Man (music video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHdB5l04m38&playnext=1&list=PL0C04A4090B8B7FCC&feature=results_main]Mad Season - I'm Above - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x09DgP-tr9U&playnext=1&list=PL0C04A4090B8B7FCC&feature=results_video[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCbv9UpdEUs[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Good morning good people of the land of Crunchylvania! I aint been on for a couple days cause i been bummed out because my 10yr old lil guy needs surgery. Tonsils,,, adnoids and ear tubes. I been trying to go around it but the wife is strongly "for it ". I dont wannt my only baby cut so some doctor can get a new beemer. I been slacking on the my amp project and might have to miss the Schenker show because i been researching this medical shit. But even if i miss the show my kid is more important than anything!
With that said,,,, lets exhale and think positive (hopefully it works lol) and jam out to this badass song! .

I wish you all health, wealth, success and happyness!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugmiBUUkx1g]Ozzy Osbourne - Rock and roll rebel from Bark at the Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I figured something was up and now I hate to here what it is. I hope all works out well and sending best wishes.


We've been keeping the thread alive for you bro. Excellent tune!


----------



## solarburn

Hey Billy I hope things go well with your boy. Medical stuff can be really daunting and chronic. So damn expensive and we have to help our loved ones especially our children. My 13yr old daughter has issues and its been chronic. Stomach problems always are. I know from personal experience. I'm coping and so is she and we both hope for a solution or at least ways to help deal with feeling down and yet have to muster to go work, school and every other thing a day might throw at ya! Thank God I have insurance. Fuck the money I spent just on me with 2 surgeries and so many machines looking for this and that. Still had plenty of bills. Now do'n it all over with my baby girl. I'm with ya man.

You and yours take good care and I'm pray'n for ya's! Do what you can and shake the bad stuff off. Best regards Bruther.


----------



## Far Rider

You guys just KNOW who I'm going to post:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvivGWNCgdo]Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - Live at Woodstock '69 - YouTube[/ame]

Best thoughts and prayers for your little one dude.


----------



## Odin69

50WPLEXI said:


> Here you go Mr. Blades...
> Riot Restless Breed Live 1982 - YouTube


 
Riot kicks ass.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Should be the song of tomorrow as Y&T will play my hometown then.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2cqIIgc3VI]Y&T - Hurricane - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oYa5PizPFs]2112 Overture/Temples of Syrinx - RUSH [HQ] - YouTube[/ame] keeping the rock alive man!!!


----------



## solarburn

That'll do it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes!! I knew you were gonna do that, xman.
...and if you didn't do soon enough I was going to! 


(...carry over from another thread, guys lol)


----------



## 2203xman

DirtySteve said:


> Yes!! I knew you were gonna do that, xman.
> ...and if you didn't do soon enough I was going to!
> 
> 
> (...carry over from another thread, guys lol)


 That ones for Steve!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, thanks man! Here's the rest of side 1...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY9Xy9nuP-8]Rush - 2112 part 2 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkSbncZyiGc&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Odin69

Blokkadeleider said:


> Should be the song of tomorrow as Y&T will play my hometown then.
> 
> Y&T - Hurricane - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 
I need to get their stuff on CD. My albums are pretty well worn.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Odin69 said:


> I need to get their stuff on CD. My albums are pretty well worn.



I ripped the albums long time ago.
Most of my vinyl is in extremely good shape though.
Only exceptions are No sleep til Hammersmith, Earthshaker, Hell Awaits and Reign in blood.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Odin69

I ripped my albums about 12-14 years ago. They're starting to crap out now. I think the shelf life on the recordable CD's is ten years? I think I'd rather find real CD copies.


----------



## wakjob

And one of my all time favs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HmW9rVAtVs]Big Wreck - Albatross - official music video - YouTube[/ame]

Big Wreck - Wolves - official video - YouTube


----------



## solarburn

Am a fan too.


----------



## Söulcaster

_"I see the pestilence outside my window..."_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B61XAN2Ujw"]Fishbone - Sunless Saturday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

Marshall Powah!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1g9PFtSCKw]Faith No More - We Care A Lot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

It's Saturday night boys, how 'bout some blues. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKKzAVbiwPs]Jeff Beck w. Buddy Guy - Let Me Love You - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCu7Qq1J-Jw]The Rolling Stones / Love In Vain - YouTube[/ame]

This is my favorite Stones era! Mick Taylor is a bad ass!! (if nothing else watch at 3:10 & the biggie at 5:25) It's from "Ladies and Gentlemen, the Rolling Stones"...well worth a look see even if your not much of a Stones fan. :cool2:


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koDrlX4JB-Y]rolling stones-its just a shot away - YouTube[/ame] while we're do'in stones..good idea,Steve!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B51A6bcMeDY]The Rolling Stones - All Down The Line (Live) - OFFICIAL - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P10LVJeVKKo[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

bet ya ain't ever seen this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg1VjxuJiio]ACDC & The Rolling Stones - Rock Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I might pause but i wont stop . Ps thanks for the kind thoughts!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxcQAPSAD7s&feature=related]Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Wanna Stop - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRqpOhkdhTM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, I'm in a mellow mood tonight and I've been posting shit I've been listening to tonight and this is it...I'm ordering a pizza and calling it a night. Rock on my brothers!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR_P-vpNOuY]Greg Graffin playing Sorrow (live acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]

or to kick the rock back in...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31eMO9TlKT4]Bad Religion - Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]

Edit: Sorry Billy, didn't see you post in between...


----------



## solarburn

Ah shit I got some catch'n up to do...again!LOL


----------



## gdh1532

I may get flamed for this one but, in a country like mine, being force fed media junk, like justin, and Brittneys and just some god awful shit. I kind of like it when I come across a truly gifted singer any more. This is a little different,not much on crunchy guitars. 

This voice takes me there; beautifully haunting.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWwh03rUdrI]Ishtar - Last kiss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roadburn

Crunch?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7eLXl0iYeY]mystick krewe of clearlight - ride out - YouTube[/ame]

(sticking to just one this time...)


----------



## solarburn

I heard this on the radio 2 nights ago for the first time. You guys heard of this band! I know it's a bit out of the crunch realm but just curious if any of you have heard this? Thought it was a bit fascinating. And of course I can't directly put the vid on any more with my IPAD. WTF!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=related&v=c9moMbt3i54


Lyrics:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=mF4yj59UM5k


----------



## solarburn

gdh1532 said:


> I may get flamed for this one but, in a country like mine, being force fed media junk, like justin, and Brittneys and just some god awful shit. I kind of like it when I come across a truly gifted singer any more. This is a little different,not much on crunchy guitars.
> 
> This voice takes me there; beautifully haunting.
> Ishtar - Last kiss - YouTube



Different and cool. Nice voice.


----------



## solarburn

Good grief if I was a young man I'd fall in love...

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## solarburn

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=related&v=CwLSPZSg4S4


----------



## solarburn

Ok last one of her. Damn that voice not to mention her beeeeuuuuuutee!

YouTube - Her Kiss


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKSU1W0ZUmQ]Judas Priest - Victim Of Changes - YouTube[/ame]

Then n now 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEZ3bStjUN0[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Holy shit the difference man!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OunNMAH6Jg]Judas Priest - Wheels Of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Holy shit the difference man!



I know. They even looked different in those days. They looked like the robbed led zepplin and jimi hendrixs wardrobe lol


----------



## solarburn

Hahahahah!


----------



## Billyblades

Get your sunglasses on cause its gonna be bright. Rainbow bright lol
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeR_gpbGrgw]Judas Priest (Old Grey Whistle Test 1975) - Rocka Rolla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G-PtmcPyK0]Gary Moore The Loner Live in Stockholm 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Good morning my crunchy gainzilla friends! New day!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMMurru_M4k]Soundgarden - Searching With My Good Eye Closed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JEthrzyAgs4]YouTube - Black Sabbath- A Bit of Finger/Sleeping Vilage/Warning[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYYOCzSwZgk]Cheap Trick - Gonna Raise Hell - Tacoma 03/28/10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDB-yswOrzc]Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell - YouTube[/ame] reminds me of an old girlfriend..


----------



## Blokkadeleider

To think I was just listening to some old Cheap Trick earlier this evening...


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

2203xman said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell - YouTube reminds me of an old girlfriend..



Well if we're goin' there...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HsivvorR_0]blackberry smoke restless (ALBUM VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZFV73EE078[/ame]

This one just makes me laugh... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VQ5EH8w_Tw[/ame]


----------



## wakjob

Going to see Blackberry Smoke Nov. 16th with my dad. Gonna be a good time. Might even stay for Zac Brown Band.


----------



## DirtySteve

Do it man, those guys can play...at least give 'em a chance.

I'm going to make a prediction and say Zac's going to come out and sing on one of BBSmokes songs, probably Restless.


----------



## Billyblades

Lets get the girls in on this for a minute. Always loved these!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnNmdB95CA0]Heart - Barracuda - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uvr3dmptvg&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-QmgdUVTI[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

some girls can rock
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7wPPG_0B9w]The Runaways - School Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok. Now for the master
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ckFuURIWXc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3u6WBBUZPE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkbVHZB6TqY]HELLYEAH - You Wouldn't Know - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN53BLdsWWk]HELLYEAH - Hellyeah Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCSd0slqzcQ]Iron Maiden Children Of The Damned[HD]1982Live UK. - YouTube[/ame] hope this one hasn't already been posted,but It just started playing in my head.


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b9uFNHvDBVg]Whitesnake - Slow An' Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

WHITESNAKE - Trouble (1978 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube


----------



## DirtySteve

This song was my introduction to this band back in 89 I believe it was...they opened for Metalica on the Justice tour and after they finished their set James Hetfeild came out on stage and screamed, "you like that shit?" the crowd went wild and he said "how 'bout some more" (or something like that) and QR came back out and played for another hour at least. Then metallica came out and played their whole show. We didn't get out of there until 1 am! Fucking epic! Come to find out they had been booed off the stage in Ohio the night before...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YklSwADBOkg]Queensryche - Queen Of The Reich Live in Tokyo , Japan 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


...and this one is because you guys were posting all the Priest stuff earlier, but no posted one from my favorite Priest album!...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU]Judas Priest - Painkiller - YouTube[/ame]

...to me this is the very definition of "heavy metal" and the production on this album is insane!


----------



## wakjob

Saw that Justice tour with the Ryche myself. Good times.


----------



## DirtySteve

You weren't in Ohio were you? ! I saw them in Daytona.


----------



## wakjob

Nah Steve... Syracuse. It was something else. I remember it like it was yesterday. Man, time flies by fast.


----------



## Billyblades

You guys fukkin Rock! Hellyeah you wouldnt know,,, Skynard,,, whitesnake... and everything else. My head is spinnin from all the good tunes in the thread!


----------



## Billyblades

I had an asshole who worked with me.. he turned into one anyway because he got complacent and i always push forward. He started getting "salty " because the clients in "my " shop prefered "my " work. 
Everytime that Hell yeah song came on i sang that shit and was feelin it! I had him in mind! 
He took me,,, my business and my 25 yrs of clients for granted. Now he is on his knees daily working for a ghetto carpet installer.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeNbuHOVDHk]Mountain - Mississippi Queen Live version - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohy4JoyThis]Mountain - Roll Over Beethoven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

Good call Steve!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Well today I got my new amp and I'm celebrating!  ...hope I'm not boring anyone. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiVb1zhme0]Nazareth - "Bad, bad Boy" - live - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

ok, the lyrics might be a little gay, but this song rocks!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riUBwiaL7rs[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

oh shit, this might not qualify as crunch, but it damn sure rocks! bear with me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyPy8dHwxVc]Ten Years After - Good Morning Little Schoolgirl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SlbT6doip4]Nazareth - Hair of The Dog (HQ Vinyl).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzVxcolvAlM]AC/DC Highway To Hell - Walk All Over You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXuV56594bY]Scorpions - The zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

HNAD Steve! You start a thread on it yet? Any clips? I'm not rushing you am I?


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> HNAD Steve! You start a thread on it yet? Any clips? I'm not rushing you am I?



Naw man I could wait to tell everybody.  http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/49376-nad-dsl40c.html


...sorry, still no way to record and honestly, I don't want to rush into embarrassing myself like that just yet.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok I've got one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e5cqe_JE0Q]Motorhead- Ace of Spades - YouTube[/ame]

_or 2_...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUJ0IYZKLvE]Motörhead - Killed by death (Live in Wacken 2009) *Good Quality* - YouTube[/ame]

...I guess it's just the 4 or 5 of us here, what, no one else likes good music? ...and why can't I get the smileys to post??


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR6y0H_cb90]Bad Company - Run with the Pack - YouTube[/ame] Hey Steve,you always got one up your sleeve.This thread's getting so huge, it's slowing down a bit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vua9vUhH6_E]"I Hear Voices" - Rev Theory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo2oXg2BsLw]Down Temptations Wings NOLA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> "I Hear Voices" - Rev Theory - YouTube



I like that a lot!  ...kind of reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## Billyblades

Seems like a good song to scare the shit outta people.
great marshall goodness! I get this tone with my customized shit and was just playing this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4nCy5CITc8]The Four Horsemen - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Cant help it! Been my motto for yrs! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUAdgt5Glk0&feature=related]Metallica - Seek and Destroy - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWsP6aXRi6Y]Beneath The Tides - Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok...its glam... but just listen with your eyes closed haha
Enjoy my Guitar bitch splappin buddys. Make your guitars a piece of your body when you play. Those of you who know whats up... just smile and enjoy. They Rock in concert. Seen em twice and still love this shit and not afraid to say it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jsfuj6-CjQ]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - Moscow Music Peace Festival (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok kids.n. this is Rock n Roll "GET IT "! Not thrashin about crying and whining how your dad was a dick and you need some hugs.

All your problems will go away if you listen to Real rocknroll! Theres lessons in it from people who been there.

Stop the hate,,, try to see whats good out there,,, bee cool,,, get sum pussy and live a little. Let the whining go and get some remember soft drugs hard sex and LOUD ROCK!

Cause i said so DAMMIT lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuCJ5nRP6d0]Def Leppard - "Comin' Under Fire" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Oh yeah first rule of the BillyBlades jamroom...

No tea cup,holdin,,, nose and pinky "up " gentle listening expose. Turn athat Shit UP!

There use to be labels on records that said "made to be played at Maximum Volume! "
Youll like it even more 

So NO Cork Soakers! JAM IT!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFTxQ2dTnQw]Van Halen - Runnin' With The Devil - YouTube[/ame]

Life before kids... but its still relevent!


----------



## Billyblades

Ok... i love this song. Yeah,,, no slash but i am feelin it!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FTjgRr_jdE]Guns N' Roses - Sorry - Live In Osaka, Japan 12/16/09 - YouTube[/ame]

Dont hate... enjoy!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZC6YbNLTno]Wild Horses - Guns N Roses - YouTube[/ame]

So our Slash fans are happy! Thought this was cool!


----------



## Billyblades

-ok... i had a great day n im buzzin. So what,,, who cares,,, f'get a bout it! 
Grabbin the bull buy the horns every motherfkkn day! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odY8nff3h0w]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUDpc04r_QM]Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1AaCy-yU9c]Aerosmith - Last Child (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reuK2msTzec]Jeff Beck Drown in my own tears - YouTube[/ame]
Good night /good mornin


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Probably the most popular band in the eastern Netherlands. (Even if they only play once a year these days)
They're called Jovink & de Voederbietels.
Lyrics are in a dialect closely related to the one I speak and about girls, cars, bikes and beer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zQiQ18lrJ8]Jovink - De vangst is mooier dan de jacht - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hklL_y6nALw]Jovink - Woarum wil iedereen met mien noar bed? - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaorTbknTJc]jovink- schoap ant drieten - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## solarburn

R&R sounds good to me no matter the language. Jovink's guitar player has got some tasty stuff.


----------



## Billyblades

Heard an acdc influence as well. Pretty good bro. Sounded really good!


----------



## Billyblades

Cool song,,, Marshall Amp ,,, enjoy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo]Weezer - Say It Ain't So - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

If you havnt tried out this album of material from JA,,, do yourself a vavor and check it out. The entire album is a jem! They grown musicly and i will go out on a limb to say this is one of the best rock albums in the last 10 yrs! If youre tired of shit that sounds the same you will be thankin me! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb3FJdRk-tI]Jane's Addiction - Just Because - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgp1czGb4U8&feature=relmfu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL8XXVhbuHs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3uex-biB5k&feature=relmfu[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I love Jane's, had no idea they had a new one out...fuckin' a! I'll be picking it up will for sure! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DirtySteve

I loved these guys back when it was just the 2 of them...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvulRWKxIUo]The Black Keys - Stack Shot Billy - Live on The Late Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

for a Friday night and NYC

old skool-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKJ5eu-vFxA]KISS - Love Gun - Brooklyn Bridge - Reunion Tour / MTV Awards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQOJY4NXYzM]Social Distortion - Bad Luck - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwg44-LRjCY]Through These Eyes-Social Distortion. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOt6EFqUubk]Social Distortion - When The Angels Sing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKHku19fQck]Iron Maiden - Flight Of Icarus Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

one Iron Maiden is not enough

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSZbbTjM0Es]Iron Maiden - Can I Play With Madness (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nmTOykax3Q]Dio - Children of the Sea - Live `83 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czybZ-J_X9g]Dio - Man On The Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptve3tDmKlg]Dio - The Mob Rules (Live The Spectrum 1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

All day soldering turret turret boards  
Bustin my ass for the American Dream,,, im a Dad,,, an Artist,,, Fighter,,, a Hard Worker and i Stand my ground! 

I love my Family and Friends and they rely on me daily for what i bring to the table!

So heres to the Blue Collar Heros! The ones who even tho they are slaves to the dollar,,, they 
still fighting for their dreams! 

Against all odds!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5hYL7SBxvI[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I liked this so its from a long time ago but captures Eds realness. Pretty decent interview that left me feelin positive!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Alu8nZuvk&feature=watch-vrec]THE GUITAR SHOW with Eddie Van Halen - YouTube[/ame]


I tried to find this song and this was the best i could find.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yfsa9yWXWQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Back My Bullets@The LoopFest 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.... last call lol 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0QZIPuVnw]Van Halen - Bottoms Up! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

For da booty call... haha... gotta go 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC-W0_cv85E]DANZIG-SHE RIDES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok required listening! And btw i been liking all your posts guys! I let them play while i am workin and beesn so busy so please accept my official "like " for all those i missed on clicking the button ... . Lots of killer tunes on this thread! I just been posting my moods lol.

Any song that youre feelin "preferably " with a great rockin guitar leading the way,,, post it!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAPTriQFIK8]Ozzy Osbourne - Over The Mountain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Modded Marshall goodness!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAestDyzgbI]Dokken - 'Into The Fire' (1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

It's a grey day.... good for old shit.
Old shit is good 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=323XfZgxDf8]Iron Maiden - Women In Uniform (with Paul di' Anno) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb-El0dFDzI]Dio - Shame on the Night - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Ok required listening! And btw i been liking all your posts guys! I let them play while i am workin and beesn so busy so please accept my official "like " for all those i missed on clicking the button ... . Lots of killer tunes on this thread! *I just been posting my moods lol.*
> 
> Any song that youre feelin "preferably " with a great rockin guitar leading the way,,, post it!
> 
> ...



That's pretty much what I've been doing...glad you approve.


----------



## DirtySteve

I forgot this one last night and I'm back on it tonight...Mike's tone on this one makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZOK7ozde4]Social Distortion - Diamond in the Rough (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJJg3ezoraA]Ram Jam - Black Betty - 1977 - 720p (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm0TLe3UqxU]Nazareth Changin Times - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk2U41uvOlI]White Lion - Radar Love - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YlTBEBwIQ]Judas Priest - Johnny B. Good - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCbUmIzx6II]Molly Hatchet - Shake The House Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtnW8w3e-7Q]Blood Red Skies Judas Priest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg]Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame] looking at the mtn tops today!


----------



## 2203xman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg"]Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame] looking at the mtn tops today!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

2203xman said:


> Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube looking at the mtn tops today!



I love that song.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## gdh1532

arrrrrg 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf20D2kDM4c]The Crown and the Ring - Manowar - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAk2qCRudAw[/ame]

where is me fucking sword?


----------



## DirtySteve

Wish I could buy all of you a round! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUQT4hykPd0]ACDC Have A Drink on Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2md2Y5DB2U]APRIL WINE - ROLLER - HD LIVE @ CEDAR RAPIDS,IA SEPT 24 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Motherfukkers unite! Billy Blades givin a virtual karate chop with this one. Play It Loud! I gotta fukkin toothache lol n feel mean n pissed off! 
Lets bang thy heads! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLN0Nypji8]Metal Church - Metal Church - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o581DzmKKmI]Trouble - At the End of My Daze - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALZ-wb9d9_I&feature=relmfu[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I have seen trouble on a couple of occasions. Great band, live too.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*They were fairly popular in the Netherlands.


----------



## shooto

Billyblades said:


> Trouble - At the End of My Daze - YouTube
> 
> 
> Trouble - R.I.P. - YouTube


 
awesome...haven't heard Trouble in forever


----------



## Billyblades

Got a dental appt yeah! Haha. Tooth fukkin killin me but -only cavity in the last 20 yrs not too bad.
Been completing stuff for my amps,,, wood boxes done,,, chassis done, circuit boards done.
Makin front n backs of headboxes then tolex and wiring.... i am nervous as shit. I am proud as fuck and i am excited all at the same time!

I should me a master at makin lemonade haha. With all lifes lemons.

I cant wait to make people eyeballs jump out of their heads. .

Gonna be some tasty mthhrfukn lemonade! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQeMraUw9XA&feature=related]METAL CHURCH - HITMAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ahhh what the hell...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKm7QNLIEUI&feature=related]Metal Church - Gods Of Second Chance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBc6Glxa1mM]Stone Sour - House of Gold & Bones; Part 1 [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame] is it weird that this album cover looks almost the same as Linkin Park Living Things album cover


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA5cYjpmRS8]Earshot - Get Away (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Tooooolllllll. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhaZjQFazgc&feature=related]Tool - stinkfist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

It's been one of those days...at least tomorrows friday!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcs3j8qc5SI]Descendents- Everything Sucks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XoyDqFy5pU[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

I may be a pussy for posting this but man I dig this song and singer.

I wonder if the companion she refers to in the song is her music...

Brandi Carlile-The Story (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## solarburn

And then I felt this...

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8e2JZlQgbGs]Badlands - Ball & Chain (1989) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxkpCe4Iv4]Molly Hatchet - Whiskey Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

ahhhhhh !!![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umeZtszNShk"]Peace Sells - Megadeth (Lyrics Included) - YouTube[/ame]!!!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6LL5iA6y9o[/ame]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntCcu291N9E


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntCcu291N9E]Tool - H - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAuYaeQjBXc]Megadeth - Mechanix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVwUfS2Ohug&feature=related]Metallica - Jump In The Fire - YouTube[/ame]

just feelin roudy!!


----------



## DirtySteve

THIS is the Metallica I fell in love with...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdlQyNe_9tE]Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls (Live) [Cliff 'Em All] - YouTube[/ame]

RIP Cliff!


----------



## Billyblades

me too !!!! when they were pissed off ,,,, hungry,,,,,and had the fire within!!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Proper Dutch punk, De Raggende Manne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gszBeFmUrlo]De raggende mannen poep in je hoofd - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pChIEYyfrZ8]De Raggende Manne 'Het Rijdt Niet' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBdafeikG8g]De Raggende Manne 'Ik vind je leuk' in Rotland 1992 NOS - YouTube[/ame]

And some Daniël Lohues to cool down...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSBU5j8vduc]Daniel Lohues & Louisiana Blues Club - Boggel in't rad - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And some more Dutch stuff, Peter Pan Speedrock

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOLUZKgGKzk]Peter Pan Speedrock - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V6vc2FNqL0]Peter Pan Speedrock - We Want Blood (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1yq2KsbFE8]Peter Pan Speedrock - Auf Der Axe - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

No to withhold from the masses...
The Ace Of Spades! in Dutch 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3NzgEsM-zo]schoppen aas -- peter pan speedrock - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7d8BYJy8I]ZZ Top - Just Got Paid (From "Double Down Live - 1980") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq7z3j-8L04"]ZZ TOP [ BEER DRINKERS & HELL RAISERS ] LIVE IN GERMANY. - YouTube[/ame] happy birthday,Steve!!....beer anyone???


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know about hell raiser these days, but I'm still a beer drinkin' fool!

Thanks, bro!


----------



## 2203xman

DirtySteve said:


> I don't know about hell raiser these days, but I'm still a beer drinkin' fool!
> 
> Thanks, bro!


 I want to do a titty shot with your avatar!Now that's what will make you young again!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh god I need some of that too...it's been a looooong time! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t75x7lxPaE]DONALD DUCK GETS A BLOW JOB - YouTube[/ame]

 ...sorry billy, I'm drunk.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAF1ICSnU2U]Flogging Molly - Fuck You I'm Drunk - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOEO7jtIs4]Dropkick Murphys - Kiss Me, I'm Shitfaced - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sounds best cranked!

LA Worms Trial - LA Worms Trial.flac - Minus

from when I saw The Wall @ LA Colliseum


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I729sO-1cYg]Lynyrd Skynyrd Simple Man (1973) LEGENDADO EM INGLÊS E PORTUGUÊS. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obfci1CIqq8]Neil Young - Like A Hurricane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, crunch...that's right. how this?!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6e_mk0O24]AIRBOURNE - Runnin' Wild / feat. Lemmy - YouTube[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJ2brErERQ]Foo Fighters White Limo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

there's snow on the ground outside, I need something hot-

today's heaping helping of tone 'n jam...

Ritchie Kotzen & Cornford?...F' Yeah!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgbtSVhuoSY"]So Cold Richie Kotzen Live @ Paladino's 10 23 11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOkImTbOV_E]Van Halen 1980 Cradle Will Rock Rare TV performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR3tGulLv88&feature=rellist&playnext=1&list=PL7C4CABA61E1412E4]Eddie Van Halen's Dad - YouTube[/ame]
I know u guys can appreciate this.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9caGXrc-eo&feature=related]Van Halen - EveryBody Wants Some (live) 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Should have used Marshalls but ......  its the Rocknroll that really matters?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFfiSGy26wA]Saturday Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

One of my favorite tobes served up ala carte lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzYIsadJiAA]Van Halen - Outta Love Again (Semi Isolated Guitar Track) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q35aJ9H1MY]Great White - House Of Broken Love - YouTube[/ame] Shame what happened to these guys,but I really like the guitar tone here.


----------



## solarburn

The lead guitarist died in that club fire. Real tragedy. Lots of peeps perished at that gig. FYI for those that don't know...

The Station nightclub fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 2203xman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The lead guitarist died in that club fire. Real tragedy. Lots of peeps perished at that gig. FYI for those that don't know...
> 
> The Station nightclub fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


shame,he was really talented.RIP to all those folks.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> *The lead guitarist died in that club fire*. Real tragedy. Lots of peeps perished at that gig. FYI for those that don't know...
> 
> The Station nightclub fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



As much as I heard about that fire I never heard that, damn! RIP


----------



## Billyblades

Ouch,,,. i didnt know that either...


----------



## solarburn

Did we do this one yet?

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lCm3bZTv8qg[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHJBOotHgus]Stone Temple Pilots - Piece of Pie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Massive sounding tone here!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvhXpanzJ68&feature=relmfu]Stone Temple Pilots - Dead and Bloated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMe4kVNKvNk]A Perfect Circle - Passive - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzf09PYSuhk&feature=fvwrel[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Billyblades said:


> A Perfect Circle - Passive - YouTube
> 
> 
> 4. Judith - A Perfect Circle - YouTube
> 
> Tool - The Pot - YouTube


 
^ Shooto sez: two thumbs up


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMe4kVNKvNk]A Perfect Circle - Passive - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s57FtD2HKLw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISIFh8hBz7g]Red hot chili peppers - Don't forget me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## StratoMarshall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhhIid9iPhg[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks guys for your continued posts. Not only great favorites but the stuff i never knew existed is equally badass ! 

I believe everybody is special. Heres a good tune to enjoy!
lots of great Marshall tones!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eqxg92YG0&feature=related]Hear n' Aid - We're Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU3c6M2-c_4]STEELHEART - "We All Die Young" - HI STUDIO TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmHQET3LHOQ]Megadeth - Bad Omen (Guitar Track) - YouTube[/ame]

I think you guys can understand me postin this. Enjoy


----------



## solarburn

gdh1532 said:


> STEELHEART - "We All Die Young" - HI STUDIO TV - YouTube



F'N awesome. I like their original arrangement on this song too. It kills both ways.


----------



## gdh1532

solarburnDSL50 said:


> F'N awesome. I like their original arrangement on this song too. It kills both ways.


i like the original steelheart version also. Both versions are good.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

There's never a wrong moment to listen to this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPK7OnZbF_U]Peter Pan Speedrock - Rock City live - YouTube[/ame]

Nor this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueeEEXE7Po8]motorhead overkill - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, looks like I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Eddie Van Halen's Dad - YouTube
> I know u guys can appreciate this.



That was cool, is that really his old man?...that explains a lot!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zInasdz2mg]Judas Priest - Hell Bent for Leather - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## solarburn

Different but bad ass! IPAD won't put the vid here...

Retrodemon - Atheist - YouTube


----------



## Stringjunkie

DirtySteve said:


> That was cool, is that really his old man?...that explains a lot!



No


----------



## Billyblades

His father played the claronet.

Yuk spitt puke cough gag...jk


----------



## Billyblades

Gotta love the DeLeo bros.
Army of anyone -goodbye

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=CtEdwwe_41c&desktop_uri=/watch?v=CtEdwwe_41c


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, I didn't think so.


----------



## Billyblades

Vids arent posing normal?


----------



## Billyblades

How you guys doin? Im sittin back trying a Stella Artois. (Not impressed)
After Drinkin all that great shitn you guys recommended "Good" isnt good anymore lol!


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4-5OtBx6u8]Kiss - Detroit rock city - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I loved this song when it came out
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeUosbClag8]KISS - Black Diamond - 1975 promo (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I would have loved to have seen Hurricane live. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wozLBQDAEqI]Hurricane - I'm Eighteen - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQc1lHC8TZI[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

Since rocken with dokken , I'll post my two favorites

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFDDjXfAD5Q]Dokken - Tooth and Nail (LYRICS INCLUDED IN DESCRIPTION) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12K7iXi2VTY]Dokken - Just Got Lucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Grew up loving this era GL!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> How you guys doin? Im sittin back trying a Stella Artois. (Not impressed)
> After Drinkin all that great shitn you guys recommended "Good" isnt good anymore lol!



I drank that shit for 2 or 3 weeks and I had to stop. It was really making me feel like crap the next day. Then I found out it's another one AB took over production on here in the US. I have one left that's been in my fridge for a couple of months now. I can't give it away.


----------



## Billyblades

I bought it cause it was on the list to try and it was cheaper. Shoulda just got Heineken or Becks oktoberfest. Tattoos are slow right now and i got all this money invested in my new Badass amps comin out. When i sell the first one i gotta go get some real shit! STELLA CAN STAY ON THE SHELVES! .


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R_YyIa57nxk]LYNCH MOB "SLOW DRAG" OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz26fcmq3S8]TRIUMPH - Lay It On The Line (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This is off a great album!


Puddle Of Mudd - Heel Over Head - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

Idgaf... this song KILLZ!
Idk why my vids arent poppin up? 

Heres the link. 

Nirvana - You Know You're Right - YouTube


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Because those youtube URLs need to be very precise

You posted this URL and the bold bit should be removed too...

"http://www.youtube.com/watch?*nomobile=1&*v=qv96yJYhk3M"


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

THANKS GERRIT,,,
Thats never happened before???? I copy n paste as usual...
THANKS!


----------



## shooto

one of my favorites from back in the day

F*** YEAH!

...and good luck with your neckache

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FreDS9g4xfc"]Nuclear Assault - Handle With Care (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKghPMoq0mY]Beehoover - Pain Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqyRpeBV85I&feature=related]Beehoover - Spirit Crown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9kMoN7hmlE&feature=related]Elder - The End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

One of my absolute favorite songs to play! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMtaNUpSMjc]The Cult - King Contrary Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Never been much into the Cult but this sounds nice.

More Trouble though. This was a sensation among metal fans in the Netherlands when it came out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0RXSkh2JI0]Trouble - The Tempter - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool I like that and I don't know that one. The Electric album has always been my favorite and I learned to play electic guitar along with that album, the rest is hit or miss. I'm listening to the new one now....I'm still undecided.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7cwNd0aGjE]The Cult - Choice Of Weapon - FULL ALBUM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I like the Beehoover...never heard that before either. It's good!


----------



## Holme

Odd one for me because I usually hate the 'slow songs' but this is my fav by the cult!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpkVt9XTdtg&sns=em]The Cult-Edie (Ciao Baby) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I love that one Holme! Excellent!! Spent many a night in Germany with a bottle of Apfelkorn listening to that one with one of the hottest redheads I've ever had the pleasure of knowing, it was her favorite song...good times!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Sounds good
I'll listen to the rest of that later.
It's night and time for sling training. Better not to be caught slinging stones in daylight.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHX9x1fE_Aw]Into The Arena - Michael Schenker Group - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b4w08xusl8]loudness - Crazy Nights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUGB7bYBlq8]Iron Maiden - Flight 666 [Full Concert] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ZcPpnAHYY]Scarified - Racer X - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Hell yeah dude. Iron Maiden was my first concert!


----------



## shooto

Billyblades said:


> loudness - Crazy Nights - YouTube


 
^ love LOUDNESS...they're the Van Halen of Japan...that Thunder from the East was the worst they put out imo...all their Japanese albums are a MILLION times better...all of them, MONSTER players


----------



## Billyblades

Post one of the songs we should listen to.  im ready. I love it all.
Akira kicks ass! I posted this because its in english.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

shooto said:


> one of my favorites from back in the day
> 
> F*** YEAH!
> 
> ...and good luck with your neckache
> 
> Nuclear Assault - Handle With Care (Full Album) - YouTube



I believe it's...FUCK YEAH!!!! 

I've never heard this before and it's blowing my head off as I speak! This is like everything I like about early Metallica and everything I like about my favorite Priest album (Painkiller) all rolled into one! Whatever it is, I'm really digging this band! Lately I'm discovering so many things I missed "back in the day" and stuff I would've never found on my own, like Beehooved and Elder on this page alone. I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaFOeSuwCKM]W.A.S.P. - Mean Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

And now, something completely different...hope you enjoy. Oh, and it help if you have a little puff puff *cough* *cough* first. :cool2::cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5eEt3aZQd4]Queens of the stone age - Avon - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dppDPXgGhnE]Queens of the Stone Age - Mexicola - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZuptvupk]Queens of the Stone Age-Feel Good Hit of the Summer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtM0aL0YU64]Go With The Flow - Queens of The Stone Age - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGRqnNEOpe0]Queens Of The Stone Age - Little Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

DUDE I WAS GOIN TO DO QOTSA . YOU MUST HAVE BEEN READING MY MIND! GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ_Om_VI_hY]W.A.S.P. - Sleeping (In The Fire) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fOIRnKrskQ"]Queens of the Stone Age - Millionaire - YouTube[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9WOBsPVjFE[/ame]









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmZ-W6Sbv0g


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmZ-W6Sbv0g]Queens Of The Stone Age - First It Giveth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> DUDE I WAS GOIN TO DO QOTSA . YOU MUST HAVE BEEN READING MY MIND! GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE
> W.A.S.P. - Sleeping (In The Fire) - YouTube



Haha, awesome! I'm a firm believer that all thing happen for a reason! I'm drunk man. Holme got me hooked on the JD honey and I've been drinking those Spaten Optimaters since 4 o'clock.  not to mention the :cool2:! I'm in the zone!


----------



## gdh1532

weird I almost posted up a full concert of wasp last night. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwgbz9x5RMM]Flotsam And Jetsam Iron Tears - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Bk6GIbDU4]Flotsam and Jetsam - Suffer The Masses - YouTube[/ame]

local boys
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCIznfUX6nw]Banshee - The Spell - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNzhQdzTGRs[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

The force is Strong with us!


----------



## solarburn

Gat damn! I'm way behind again...LOL

Great music!


----------



## Billyblades

Ok its a recto... but.. it wouldnt be if boogie didnt copy a soldano which is basicly a hot rod Marshall!

Fukkit.. it kicks ass! Just like us 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY]Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok... more new school. Typical BillyB badassness!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWjJvrc0ZLY]Kid Rock - Fuck That - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. jose marshall here! Dlr went to Jose and had him mod a bunch of amps for Steve to have the VH tone... caused a bunch of stink over that move but it rocks! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-ZVc1aatpY&feature=related]David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose (Official Video)(HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok... last one from me tonight 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Ae0k27LT4[/ame]


----------



## LuredMaul

Sleeze Beez - Heroes Die Young - YouTube


----------



## Blokkadeleider

One of the guitarists is actually a colleague of mine.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## LuredMaul

Awesome


----------



## LuredMaul

http://youtu.be/YR9prnwHkVYhttp://youtu.be/YR9prnwHkVY


----------



## LuredMaul

Uriah Heep - The Wizard - YouTube


----------



## DirtySteve

Uriah Heep hell yeah!! Good call...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhdIkhEqn5w]Uriah Heep - Gypsy - Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwTf0o3lLEA]PAT TRAVERS SNORTIN WHISKEY LIVE TORONTO 1990 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4qbabhpElw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6W4mZ-ohBQ[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, just one more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS-Wz8SH8Nw]Govt Mule "War Pigs" Live HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I lied, !

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEnzdp71U78]Frank Zappa & Steve Vai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I loved the music this band put out. 
Got to see them live at Memorial Hall in Kansas City, Kansas.
Foreigner opened up they were ok but , Uriah Heep was fucking awesome. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEEI-UaoETc]Uriah Heep Easy Livin' Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

and my favorite song by them,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP_y2ZG_gM4]Uriah Heep - July Morning (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

hmm I liked BTO and I liked Krokus too.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3KQFji_eP4]Stayed Awake All Night - Bachman-Turner Overdrive - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFPDAWCPf3s]Krokus - Stayed Awake All Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8gHMU-pDbU]White Zombie - Welcome To Planet M.F. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXCh9OhDiCI]Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod (Video Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Marshalls girls eh whatever...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fAi8Jc2hrw]Britny Fox - Girlschool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww&feature=related]Alice Cooper - Poison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Dont really care for rap but i always liked this. Light one up n feel. 
Fukkit.. it will be off the bucket list lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThppEppMw5w]Cypress Hill - When the Shit Goes Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I know i know . they are so huge its hard to walk sometimes haha.. hope you guys are having a great night!


----------



## Billyblades

Just makin sure you guys are payin attention 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mCK05dgwgU&feature=fvwrel]Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water HD 1973 (Live in USA) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CaptainZero

Britny Fox is awesome! We saw them about 2 years ago at a local bar, and my wife got hit in the head by a stray drumstick. He must hold them pretty loose as he had a bucket full of them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7LCMfXwsGc]Britny Fox - Long Way To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I like this band
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD0_0jps0fc]Blackberry Smoke - The Whippoorwill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Marshall's make girls naughtee! Rock that Box!


----------



## solarburn

Blackberry Smoke's singer has a great touch on that guitar. Invokes those emotions that the song is driving at. Very well played. First time I think I've seen these guys.


----------



## Billyblades

I can hear the floyd influence


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKiMbC6s2k[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Ted Nugent Cat Scratch Fever Midnight Special TV Audition 1978 part of the show - YouTube

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I7jLO_twXbM]Krokus - Long Stick Goes Boom - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA]Montrose- Rock Candy - YouTube[/ame]

I need to get laid!LOL


----------



## solarburn

Some funny shit from Ted on Letterman back in the day...

Ted Nugent on Letterman early 80's (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## DirtySteve

gdh1532 said:


> I like this band
> Blackberry Smoke - The Whippoorwill - YouTube



I love Blackberry Smoke! ...satisfies my country side. I was country like the song says "when country wasn't cool". Most of their stuff is more country than I felt comfortable posting here, but some of it rocks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HsivvorR_0]blackberry smoke restless (ALBUM VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]

or how about a little blues. I love that old beat up black Junior!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcpSKFTueRI]Deep Elem Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah Steve, I like those guys!


----------



## Billyblades

This is a great song. I first heard it and fell inlove with it because it nakes you remeniss about lost loved ones. I dedicate this to my Gmom!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcQ3iegpZTc]Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I used to listen to Blackbird every day. Heard Myles talking about it being about a friend of his that died to early in life. kind of shook him up. Sorry about losing your Gmom. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv-EZx-qI_8]11. Alter Bridge - Blackbird LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I had no idea!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y]One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - YouTube[/ame]

I had no idea George didn't write it and he even packs up his John Lee Hooker record collection!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feature=player_detailpage&v=UgngyzNb52c]George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Alter bridge really impressee me with that one! They are a damn good band!

John lee hooker olschool


----------



## Billyblades

Olds cool haha


----------



## gdh1532

AfterGlow is a bad ass album

worth buying

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uxQ3WqY5WE]Black Country Communion - The Confessor (AFTERGLOW) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuO2EvCTAE]Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ht3XGhlfYs]Pantera- Becoming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzkXgZx69VI&feature=related]Black Label Society - House Of Doom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aatFfTYZOAY&feature=related]Black Label Society - Graveyard Disciples (HD Audio).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Im in my moments when i want to shut the fuck up 
Enjoy it while it lasts lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIHyosybtWg&feature=related]Black Label Society ~ SDMF ( Strength Determination Merciless Forever ) - YouTube[/ame]

Have a great night my friends!


----------



## blues_n_cues

feeling kinda L.A. 80's...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYUjDi0xKPQ]shotgun messiah - heartbreak blvd - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-OUOfBWvhs]Shotgun Messiah - I dont care 'bout nothin VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u0yiplamdw&feature=related]Bang Tango - Someone Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

and another..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q-sspKzRx4&feature=fvwrel]LOUDNESS CRAZY NIGHTS VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]

most probably never heard of this band.cool Fleetwood cover.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY1xs3B8BU4[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ti70Uidal4]Danko Jones - Just A Beautiful Day (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rz4I69mQMo]Foxy Shazam - I Like It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

5 4 3 2 1

That was some crazy shiznit. Wow haha solar,,, your a rebel!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH26X-L2Kb0]L.A.Guns Electric Gypsy M3 Festival 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvh0n3Gfq7c[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b58hDwFFKtM[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYt0e88ANo&feature=related]Never Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFfu0XEQb0I&feature=related]L.A. Guns-Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> 5 4 3 2 1
> 
> That was some crazy shiznit. Wow haha solar,,, your a rebel!



They were playing that on the radio alot when it first came out so I had to check them out on YT. My kind a song mang I don't care what color dat girls ass is as long as its a big bottom!


----------



## DirtySteve

I know I posted U.D.O. before, but I'm back on it tonight and this thread needs a bump! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmvwrz8HIic]U.D.O. - They Want War - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4h5xNZQYbc]U.D.O. - HEART OF GOLD (1990) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKMxkd_IdTU]U.D.O. - Vendetta (Masters of Rock 2011 DVD) ® - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> L.A.Guns Electric Gypsy M3 Festival 2012 - YouTube
> 
> 
> L.A. Guns - Rip and Tear - YouTube
> 
> 
> L.A. Guns - One More Reason - YouTube



Ya'll do realize that if there had been no LA Guns, there would have been no GnR, right?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoSFhHAh-vw]Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Fuck life, I'm ready to fuckin' thrash the cocksuckers I hate....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkiuJg5HhtM]accept fast as a shark - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok0YPrf9ZHA]March Of the S.O.D./Sargent D- Stormtroopers Of Death (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFvgGcVrnuM]Metal Church - Fake Healer (Live Dynamo 1991) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW0HeE9ymYU]Anthrax - Only - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Billyblades said:


> W.A.S.P. - Mean Man - YouTube



Blackie Lawless is the man!


----------



## DirtySteve

50WPLEXI said:


> Fuck life, I'm ready to fuckin' thrash the cocksuckers I hate....



My sentiments exactly! I'm with you bro! 


Sound of White Noise is one of my favorite albums ever and always my go to when I hate the world! FTW!!!


----------



## shooto

just posted this on another thread...all that new sh*t is cool and all, but who was rocking so f*ckin' hard before those bands were even a squirt in someone's pants?

QUEEN! motherf*ckers

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K1vZFcBC20[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

badass song regardless if he killed metal or not. i rather listen to this than another ballad from extreme or mr big!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Iho1V--8G4]You know you're right-Nirvana (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't care what anyone says, this song rocks and I can relate to it so well sometimes. For me though, 3 strange days always seems to turn into 3 strange years!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj9N0VO6UjE]School of Fish - Three Strange Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Did someone say "crunch"?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LwjD8z2mOg]The Smithereens - A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-w_Vv7M6XA]John 5 - Welcome to violence (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Damn good picks.....


----------



## Billyblades

Love this song.. always have always will

After those 3 last songs im feelin a softspot for the era. And john 5 is wak man.. in a good way lol ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk]Radiohead - Creep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuzB-VG7YXw]Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

CrUnCHy!


----------



## Billyblades

Heard this on pandora... i liked it. Deep n dark


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P_tKNNEvHQ]Crowbar - Embracing Emptiness. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billy I swear sometimes it seems like I've known you for years. Someday and I don't know how, but someday, we're going to get together and have a beer!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Heard this on pandora... i liked it. Deep n dark
> 
> 
> Crowbar - Embracing Emptiness. - YouTube



That's some heavy shit right there....never heard of Crowbar, but...  I like it!


----------



## solarburn

The Prong vid makes me want to hear some Pantera...


----------



## Billyblades

Awesome!!! I like you guys too! With me man i come as i am.
no masks no bullshit.. just me.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0]James Gang - "Walk Away" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5mYo5pNwPI]Mountain-Mississippi Queen (live in Paris,1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xdt3vqHyT0]Dead, Jail Or Rock'N'Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

dig the Leslie West stuff.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V12O9kwNLQ]Tool - Forty Six & 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Tool is my favorite band out there today! Loved their stuff since sober


----------



## shooto

what the hell...here's us doing Mississippi Queen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrZ647MBkX0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g]Tool - The Pot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUXBCdt5IPg]Tool - Vicarious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> John 5 - Welcome to violence (Official Video) - YouTube



Reminds me very much of that one great band:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6B6ABVYDQ]Ministry - Rio Grande Blood - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuk62WtK4sk]Ministry - "Jesus Built My Hot Rod" - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Bumpin' for the sake of bumpin'! It's fucking friday night...bump, BUMP! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lsOyvzwYZs]Black Sabbath - Live In Paris 1970 (Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sElqPS5F10]Joe Satriani / Leslie West - "Stormy Monday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chlyvXcPuRI]Scorpions-The zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW-tza2Job4]The Angels - No Secrets (1980) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ZKuqy1Pro]The Angels - Take A Long Line (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNAstZiRUc4]Screaming Jets - Better - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAlSjGjN230]The Screaming Jets - October Grey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeTBsQmMEpw]Rose Tattoo - Bad Boy For Love (1977) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMSyumchMWA]Divinyls - Boys In Town (1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Brian had full strength in his pipes...

AC/DC - Flick of the Switch [HD] - YouTube


----------



## solarburn

AC/DC - Sin City (1978) (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TjScbT72tw]Vicious Rumors - Soldiers Of The Night - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQUwJkeaiLI]Lääz Rockit - I'm Electric - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eDGB5BqflM]Lääz Rockit - Shot to Hell - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7c-GkbNeSk]Lääz rockit "Holliday in Cambodia (Dead Kennedys cover)" - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Brian had full strength in his pipes...
> 
> AC/DC - Flick of the Switch [HD] - YouTube





solarburnDSL50 said:


> AC/DC - Sin City (1978) (HQ) - YouTube



The links don't work for some reason. It says "the address wasn't understood".


----------



## Billyblades

Fuk letterman


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edPEBB6VjRQ]Led Zeppelin - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 1970 (Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok,,, i believe in me cause i know i got the goods. Why not do what you love.

Why not promote one of our forum bros music. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM1SqhR3O9k]Exciter - Long Live The Loud (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Ok,,, i believe in me cause i know i got the goods. Why not do what you love.
> 
> Why not promote one of our forum bros music.
> 
> Exciter - Long Live The Loud (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube



Clammy's a fucking machine!!! I've only heard poorly recorded live clips before. This ROCKS!


----------



## Billyblades

He seems like a good dude too so i figure lets give him some props.


----------



## solarburn

Watch this one for sure guys. Worth the while...

I've got 10 or 15 girls to probe tonite! OMG!LOL

YouTube


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Fuk letterman
> 
> 
> Led Zeppelin - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 1970 (Full Concert) - YouTube



John Bonham was so so good on that kit. My fav drummer of all time. Him and Page exchanging at the end there...I swear Bonham was doing licks too...on the drums!

Anywhoo Zep fucking killed in the day! When I get another band together I am fucking wearing Bell-bottoms too! Why not Ill be rocking a JMP! Vintage Marshall and Bell-bottoms...now you know where the mojo came from.


----------



## Stringjunkie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB2kkIiNT-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player]HELLYEAH - It's On! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq6RaAhvwHg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Hellyeah - One Thing - YouTube[/ame]



Hellyeah..


----------



## Stringjunkie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wdNsrMIV-A&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Mudvayne Determined(HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Morning coffee jams with SJ


----------



## solarburn

Morn'n SJ!

HellYeah kicks arse!


----------



## Stringjunkie

One more, kinda crappy, but totally fucking cool

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUvETrcOXM8&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Pantera and Sepultura - Walk Live 1994 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Billyblades said:


> Ok,,, i believe in me cause i know i got the goods. Why not do what you love.
> 
> Why not promote one of our forum bros music.
> 
> Exciter - Long Live The Loud (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube


 
^ who's the forum member?....I saw them in '84, Violence & Force tour


----------



## solarburn

Clammy


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Clammy



...and he's on bass.


----------



## Billyblades

Solar.. yeah Zep is still the absolute finest rock! Its my beethoven man! 

And SJ.. that hellyeah woke my as up bro i needed that! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsCVnbEzJtw]Theory Of A Deadman - So Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ps .. hi everyone .. how da fuk you dudes doin? Hope you guys are well n stuff!


----------



## scat7s

DirtySteve said:


> ...and he's on bass.


 

he joined exciter much later on. thats not him on that record. though im sure he is quite good at what he does.


----------



## Billyblades

I knew that shit would happen. I was like watch he not be on this.....


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPfkK7bcyfE]Suicidal Tendencies - You can't bring me down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This morning I had the first ride of this winter on my spike tyres with some U.D.O and Accept on the MP3 player. This clip combines them nicely.

And some imagery... fun in the first flocks of snow and a distant view on a lady who crashed her car with 10 KM/h against the roadside. Both front wheels pointing outward... Some people should not go out in these circumstances.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pct91Fw-eZw]U.D.O - Balls To The Wall (Live at Wacken 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


















Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## solarburn

Blokkadeleider said:


> This morning I had the first ride of this winter on my spike tyres with some U.D.O and Accept on the MP3 player. This clip combines them nicely.
> 
> And some imagery... fun in the first flocks of snow and a distant view on a lady who crashed her car with 10 KM/h against the roadside. Both front wheels pointing outward... Some people should not go out in these circumstances.
> 
> 
> U.D.O - Balls To The Wall (Live at Wacken 2012) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Hey G I'm a biker too! Been through it all. Snow, ice, high winds, monsoon wind and rain along with occasional sun!LOL

It's an honor and a privilege to meet another pedal-er.

Killer tune!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Viking weather, viking music...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoSpE2x7Zv0]Amon Amarth - Live Wacken Open Air 2012 [Full Concert] - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey G I'm a biker too! Been through it all. Snow, ice, high winds, monsoon wind and rain along with occasional sun!LOL
> 
> It's an honor and a privilege to meet another pedal-er.
> 
> Killer tune!



Thanks man... good to see another one of the hard guys here.
I can otherwise only say the same.

Heh, you forgot to mention hurricanes, downbursts and tornadoes. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## gdh1532

listened to this 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K031YP0lf6M[/ame]


instead of working on a few songs for tomorrow nights show.. Yikes. 

Ah the songs are easy so I had time.


----------



## Billyblades

Whatsup fellas! Hope u guys are doin great!
Gotta love this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R49lfk9Y2b0]Scorpions- "Is There Anybody There" 1979 TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

That BCC was fukkin excellent! I never knew who then guys were. I was glued to the show haha
great pic. You guys kick ass! Fukkin stellar!

I salute you all!


----------



## DirtySteve

Had a hell of a party last night and I've got a hell of a hangover today, but I'm no quitter! A little hair o' the dog and I'm good to go...sort of. 

Anyway, hope everyone is well and enjoying your Sunday evening. If not...maybe this will help! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6PEizl1stY]Judas Priest Live at The US Festival 1983 (Part 1) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvtU7ynhLyI]Judas Priest Live at The US Festival 1983 (Part 2) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofY9yswpV2Y]Judas Priest Live at The US Festival 1983 (Part 3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I see I missed a few...I'll have to catch up. Billy you're good people, man...back at ya!


----------



## DirtySteve

Give it up for another forum bro!  (Razor Dave)

You'll want to turn this up!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSCQpd9VlfQ]Black Tora - "Never Enough" Official Video HD - YouTube[/ame]

I believe the singer/bass play is his brother....brain fart, I'm not positive.


----------



## DirtySteve

One more.  ...you're welcome. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkgAl2eNaG8]WILDSTREET - Easy Does It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuYWhsjFpNM]Tin Pan Alley (AKA Roughest Place In Town) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0dFn9VURko]ZZ Top - Live From Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Chicks Man!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwwJzNzRAZQ]ZZ Top - Legs (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just for fun.. Hell Hounds on your Trail!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw4dUbutja4[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Just for fun.. Hell Hounds on your Trail!
> 
> 
> Crossroads - Full Guitar Duel - YouTube



I had this movie in VHS and I wore out the last 15 minutes of it to where it was unplayable. Story line is awesome and execution pretty damn good considering what needed to happen. Great movie!


----------



## solarburn

I didn't know they were left handed...LOL!


----------



## Billyblades

I dont think they are left handed. I think the movie image been flipped.

Great movie tho. Glad you enjoyed it! I was wondering whether to post or not.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah it's flipped. I was just having a laugh at that.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> Just for fun.. Hell Hounds on your Trail!
> 
> 
> Crossroads - Full Guitar Duel - YouTube



I'm not a fan of music movies but this bit rules.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Les Moore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-T5cBW1PIU]KISS - All- American Man "Video" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Steve is outrageous man. His tone was badass on that too!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcj34XixuYg]Kiss - Lick It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWWQwcqg-TM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58N0v1oEp6c[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I played that Kiss song for you Les!


----------



## blackone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1aZUzaAdJY]the hellacopters - by the grace of god - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This is probably the album I got force-fed on from birth. Still love it too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkEzAr0rVs]The Beatles-Sgt.Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band (Full Album) 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Just watching some hooligan fighting (Poland vs Russia in Warszaw, 2012) clips and there was some very familiar music along with one of them. Love this. Someone might have posted it already.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89NjEeHku8o]Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And while indulging in violent Polish hooligan videos I stumbled onto some more music that must be shared:

First Nightwish - 10th man down. Don't be "too" disturbed by the video title, the music is good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln-HDBSwU2I]Polish Ultras Welcome to hell Euro 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

OK, more Nightwish 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pjh0visgJI]Nightwish - 09 Bless the Child[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Dogs of Doom

http://youtu.be/Fg_ERIU_0so

There is Little Wing, & then there is Little Wing. Nobody does Hendrix like Uli

Don't know why but the video is 7+ minutes long, but it embeds here at 4 minutes, so I'll leave the link...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> Uli Jon Roth Castles Made Of Sand / Little Wing - YouTube
> 
> There is Little Wing, & then there is Little Wing. Nobody does Hendrix like Uli
> 
> Don't know why but the video is 7+ minutes long, but it embeds here at 4 minutes, so I'll leave the link...



That is a very good version 
Love it.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

That was good, but I'm sorry...there's no substitute for the master....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW5zPy73gWk]Jimi Hendrix- Castles made of Sand - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBgyXXnbfBc]Voodoo Child (slight returns) Jimi Hendrix live - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uagOWNwDfLI]House of rising sun - Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well... unless another master tries. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paPNQpXsDD4]Gary Moore - Blues for Jimi 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blackone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAb6ZqyKi0A]TURBONEGRO | All My Friends Are Dead | NYC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love Turboneger!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9s5z3zMilM]Turbonegro - I Don't Care About You - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And that brings us to this (I heard Dark Angel perform this piece from Fear about 40 times while we toured as their support)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xgLNuDgXqE]Dark Angel-I Don't Care About You (Live Scars version) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## gdh1532

one of my favorite hair bands. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF_zBTKYOx0]Blue Murder - Blue Murder (1989) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JybkqBGrVs]Led Zeppelin - The Rover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know exactly why, but with all the drama and sadness around lately, from the election results to the most recent school shooting, I just can't get this song out of my head...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0]The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Skid Row - Piece Of Me - YouTube



Hey I used to play that song...forgot all about it. I've forgotten how to play more songs than I know now.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Just watching some hooligan fighting (Poland vs Russia in Warszaw, 2012) clips and there was some very familiar music along with one of them. Love this. Someone might have posted it already.
> 
> Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Wasn't me....I posted fuck you I'm drunk!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAF1ICSnU2U]Flogging Molly - Fuck You I'm Drunk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

btw, I am drunk!  ...here's another. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXiVb-raNJY[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Cant argu that Nuno knows his shiznit but i got him here with the black n gold! .


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeKqqnFFTdo]Extreme (Guitar Wars) - Get The Funk Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> btw, I am drunk!  ...here's another.
> 
> Kiss Me I'm Shitfaced- Dropkick Murphys (Music Video) - YouTube



You can't really go wrong with Irish music... except U2 of course.
No crunch in this btw.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CWIIoSf4nw]Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5_qhnWByA4]Jukebox Hero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billy I picture you doing your thing working on amps or laying ink and not having much time in between to check in so here's an hour and a half of pure Rock 'n Roll CRUNCHY goodness to get your jam on! (I just found this and I'm watching for the first time now) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwSZnTSio_Y]AC/DC - Live in Paris 1979 (Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Where'd everybody go? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzYdMSAkGqA]Misfits - American Psycho - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Great music guys n thanks Steve.) I love some good ol AcDc 

Yeah bro.. i got a Christmas Rush goin on  cant say it isnt needed lol.

This upcoming yr is going to be crazy! All i know is I'm a Man on a mission .
My son is fully healed now, tattoos are picking up and the amps are going to fly outta here like they got Rockets on them!
Im just so busy workin hard, being a great dad, surviving and getting ready to strike!


Its getting to the end of the yr and time to see where we were and look to where we want to be.

I had a crazy yr and i an super happy to get to know you guys better n better.
I came out online as "myself " to try to accomplish a goal. It was to get back my amp that was stolen from a modder. I thought that by coming out "real " i would be heard. Didnt exactly work out that way lol...

Anyway i picked up a dynamite skillset that lead me to wanting to create the "richguy " tone at "real " guy availability and access! Hence my upcoming amps.. long twisty road there full of death threats, surgerys, deaths in my family and just plain ol setting shit up.
first runs take longer because of making tooling and jigs. I am totally preparing for quick production.
going to be hiring out of work craftsman who i am friends with to produce the headboxes and tolexing while i get on the circuitboards n chassis. Super fun journey tho. Lots of people wishing success because its a win for "them " too 

One of the other perks is my friends here! You guys are startin to know me. Wysiwyg lol. Just a reg guy with a different path. I made and still make my own way! Im a Dad, an Artist, a hard workin take no shit real Man just like alot of you. Maybe more agreesive than others but fukkit. Its me! I am a fighter,,, Balto city is a shitty place to grow up but fukkit. I never shit where i eat tho lol.
lifes isnt all roses n shit 

So when i come here,,, this place feels like home now and i do my best to show you guys respect n some love. You have become my friends and i am glad we arent all anonymous n stuff. Coming out as "me " gave me a bunch of cool ass brothers who love the same shit as i do. All different tho. Each guy here is unique too and i always enjoy talking to u guys 

So.. know that even when i cant post right away i am trying to get here to say hey  just got busy .. helk yeah.

I hate money but i got a kid so i am Daddy first.

My lil guys doing great now btw!

Im still here n not goin anywhere! This is my only spot! All the other forums are filled with sharks n followers. I like to come to be among friends!


----------



## Billyblades

Now for some music my brothers of the CrUnCH!

And as my foes stand on the table like wine glasses and saltnpepper shakers awaiting me feverishly to walk up to the table to whip the cloth from under their feet,,, i am goin to chill with some Ozzman!




http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=j34juXrJWqw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=j34juXrJWqw


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVqTKNLoc6A[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Wow!

YouTube


----------



## solarburn

OT for a second. White gold Benz. It's gold...

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13dvzhqbmqchl2gv04cjvriqsa2c1d5dmg0k

https://plus.google.com/app/plus/x/...riqsa2c1d5dmg0k&surl&phid=5823161031706980498


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Billy I picture you doing your thing working on amps or laying ink and not having much time in between to check in so here's an hour and a half of pure Rock 'n Roll CRUNCHY goodness to get your jam on! (I just found this and I'm watching for the first time now)
> 
> AC/DC - Live in Paris 1979 (Full Concert) - YouTube



I love this one. Not only because it is still with Bon Scott instead of that clown but because of the guitar sound. You can hear that these are Marshalls turned up loud.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

My amps can do that sound well. I also prefer the Bon era AcDc. That was a great concert Steve!
I couldnt stop watchin it! ANGUS IS A LIL monster! Great post!

I love this thread because we get a dose of what we love along with some things we either forgot about or never knew about!
its getting more challenging now but if you go thru this thread its a smorgasboard of great Songs!

When i come back and theres songs listed i pretend that its the "Marshall Radio " and we are the DJs.
I listen to every post!


----------



## DirtySteve

I forget what I was looking for but it wasn't ac/dc. I was so impressed with the sound quality I couldn't stop watching. I've watched it twice now. Glad you guy's liked it. 

Billy I know what you mean. I used to go home and turn on pandora, now I just skip around in this thread, it should be a sticky!


----------



## solarburn

Yeah that live ACDC footage really turned out clean especially for 1979! Very nice Marshall crunch tone. Those brothers know their crunch tones and for sure back then. I too am a Bon Scott era fan over the Brian era although there are a lot of good songs and crunch tones in both.

I just can't imagine moving like Angus the whole time. He's like a living metronome keeping time while he rocks the fuck out. I'm afraid I'd of gotten whiplash from all that! Awesome performing/sounding player. Then there is Malcolm holding it allllll together. Like brick and mortar dem boyz.


----------



## DirtySteve

There's a part towards the end where he goes off stage to take oxygen and drink something, then he goes right back out and kicks some more ass!


----------



## solarburn

Damn. Now that's rocking out when you need to hit oxygen from a tank. I love it! Truly loves the music. I can only watch him for a little bit before I have to go get my guitar and rock out too! It's infectious and he is an amazing performer.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Wow!
> 
> YouTube



For some reason I can't watch this. It says address wasn't understood. This happened a page or 2 back with another link .


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Damn. Now that's rocking out when you need to hit oxygen from a tank. I love it! Truly loves the music. I can only watch him for a little bit before I have to go get my guitar and rock out too! It's infectious and he is an amazing performer.



Just found it...it happens at 1:12 and it's right in the middle of the song! Then he goes back out and jams in the crowd. What a show that must have been.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> For some reason I can't watch this. It says address wasn't understood. This happened a page or 2 back with another link .



One of those mobile links again.
This is a fun one though.

Try this link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LAhKkPUo_A]"In the Hall of the Mountain King" - Played on Musical Tesla Coils - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, that was cool! Funny thing is, I've been playing that as a heavy metal riff for years, but I never knew what song it was. I had a Metallica box set with a San diego concert in it and Kirk plays that riff. I always thought it was from Alfred Hitchcock or something. (was that his theme song? or maybe another old show like that?)

Anyway, I busted out laughing and clapped when I heard it.  Awesome, now I know what it is! 






edit: here it is... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XYOmYVOCKI[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Thanks Gerrit!


----------



## solarburn

I like this version...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdGD3Ukb3Q0]Savatage - Hall Of The Mountain King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanks Gerrit!



That was cool man, made my day!  ...now I can learn the whole thing!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Speaking about the hall of the mountain king.
That brings me to Savatage. Saw that band a couple of times in the original line up and boy, were they great.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmbGredaJFQ]savatage - hall of the mountain king - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubmft9_LeE8]Savatage - Gutter Ballet (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I like this version...
> 
> Savatage - Hall Of The Mountain King - YouTube



You were just ahead of me 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## solarburn

Savatage is good stuff especially Chris Oliva days.


----------



## solarburn

Blokkadeleider said:


> You were just ahead of me
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Hahaha! I saw that!


----------



## DirtySteve

Here's the whole show in San Deigo. I wore this tape out! (yes...tape) I was in Germany when I bought the Binge and Purge box set and couldn't get enough of this show. I saw them on this tour in Germany and it was the last Metallica show I went to.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ag6cQdxnco]Metallica - (HD)(San Diego)(Full DVD)(Live Shit: Binge & Purge)(Subtitled/Lyrics)1992 - YouTube[/ame]

Ok, the riff is at 1:24, but there's another part at 1:29 where that might be the old theme song I'm thinking of, I used to play around with that too, but I don't anymore. Whatever...I've had a blast reminiscing tonight!


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow...just realized that thing's 3 hrs long!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Had this on the MP3 player this afternoon:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNv0yB5Bqs]Iron Maiden - Strange World (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kmn_9CILtM]Iron Maiden - Prowler (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSHjTGgZ1mU]Iron Maiden - Charlotte The Harlot (Live 1980) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8JrDwVPhMU]Hangman Jury - YouTube[/ame]

oh yeah...bump.


----------



## DirtySteve

You have to watch this whole thing to get the full effect...and if you ever wondered how to use an E-bow, Mike will show you how....it might be boring at first, but it gets better....actually, it's about 8 and 1/2 minutes in...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aogOR8c8Q4]It's Good To Be King - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8_rq7bhbkQ]Skid Row - Monkey Business (music video) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Looking forward while looking back.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgduNgMuSnA]Van Halen - Zero (Demo) - Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Looking forward while looking back.
> 
> Van Halen - Zero (Demo) - Full Album - YouTube



This is cool...whats the story with this?

edit: I'm about 2/3s through it and damn, I think I like this better that any VH album I've ever heard. I admit, I was never much of a fan...this it cool!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIt6elJu92M]Van Halen - Warner Brothers Demos - Full Album - YouTube[/ame]





It raw but cool


----------



## Billyblades

Just pre fame VH. Raw n cool. You can hear where they added or subtracted parts.
early guitar tone. Very primal VH


----------



## DirtySteve

I like it!


----------



## Les Moore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F98RYRFpho]Accept - Fast as a Shark(Live At Donnington 1984) - YouTube[/ame]

This was the hardest thing I knew for a while...


----------



## Les Moore

My band has already told me they wanted me to get en e-bow cause they thought I could use it. Now I know I need one. Fucking GAS! Thanks Steve.


----------



## Les Moore

Billyblades said:


> Looking forward while looking back.
> 
> Van Halen - Zero (Demo) - Full Album - YouTube



Very very interesting for all those VH sound chasers. Not at all what you hear after, what was his name? Ted Templeman laid his fingers on the VH sound?
Much more Plexi and Strat sound! Cool!


----------



## Les Moore

Goood, I just love this guy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucW__2GpoXY]Funniest Moments of Ace Frehley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Les Moore

I`m coming off as a total Kiss fan here (which I was as a kid) But WTF was this? I laughed my ars off at this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9tlj3xBf5w]Ace Frehley Dunkin' Donuts Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Les Moore

Uhm, sorry, just had to...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOQ3W-6HUVM]Ace Frehley - Rip It Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Les Moore

Oh, and then there´s this guy that makes you wanna give up or go on for ever. The tapping is sooooo cool....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTHk0eSTs9E]Ain't Dead Yet- Frank Marino - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> Looking forward while looking back.
> 
> Van Halen - Zero (Demo) - Full Album - YouTube



If I could only give 2 likes... I would. Really!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

I think this thread is Met a level of "Sticky " status 
Its Epic haha! Almost a thousand likes!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> I think this thread is Met a level of "Sticky " status
> Its Epic haha! Almost a thousand likes!



Nah. If it is sticky there's no incentive to bump it anymore 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Les Moore said:


> My band has already told me they wanted me to get en e-bow cause they thought I could use it. Now I know I need one. Fucking GAS! Thanks Steve.



I want to try one just to try it, but I don't play lead so I could never do what he does. I hope it works for you! 

...btw if I wasn't drunk I would've never posted that. I love Tom Petty and HBs, they are my all time favorite band and the reason I kicked off my pointy boots and started rockin' in the late 80s. I grew up on country and gospel music and I played acoustic for the 1st six years I played guitar. It was the Southern Accents album I related to and fell in love with TP and I've been rockin' ever since! 

Mike is my all time favorite lead player and IMO one of the most under rated guitarist on the planet!




I'm not much of a Kiss fan at all, but I do love Ace. Did you see him on That Metal Show a couple of season ago when he revealed the smoking flute? I damn near pissed my pants!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Unfortunately some talking through the music in the beginning...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKsf_4vqp0k]Rory Gallagher - Live at Rockpalast - Grugahalle Essen 1977 - YouTube[/ame]

Rockpalast is a great program. I cannot remember not having it on WDR (German TV)
I saw Rory only once, about a year before he died.
I was glad that I went. He was great.


Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## DirtySteve

This is what I'm jammin' on right now...it's so good I thought I'd share.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foBxlvIGP-Q]Alice In Chains - (HD)(Live Facelift)(Seattle 1991)(Full DVD)(Subtitled/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

DAMN...I miss Layne!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoVtRVvXbic]Alice in Chains - God Am [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRoCeveKOxY]Dokken live from Philadelphia 1987 Full Concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Being a Dutchie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q]Focus - Hocus Pocus Live '73 - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

That was great! lmao ...ya gotta love the 70s!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dnXy719OZM]Quiet Riot - Laughing Gas (Randy Rhoads solo) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWvp9Cd6HUo[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQuJiTJNJLE]Stone Temple Pilots - Still Remains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUb450Alpps]Temple Of The Dog - Hunger Strike - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPL_SV3n7IU]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Temple Of The Dog - Hunger Strike - YouTube



Oh fuck yeah!!! Do you know the story behind Temple of the dog? One of my favorite albums ever!


----------



## Billyblades

I am fuckin lovin these lyrics


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWlkmkZW2hk]Audioslave - I Am The Highway (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R71UsI_KSFM]Peter Pan Speedrock - Donkeypunch - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cult break!!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdngLhEfnC8]The Cult - Bad Fun (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vA27PvWBZI]The Cult - "APHRODISIAC JACKET" (ORIGINAL) - NEW!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FXaDD1Gk9E]The Cult - King Contrary Man - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BMZdmFa-HU]The Cult - Lil Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

not only do I like this song, the video is hilarious..(especially the mugger scene) lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMANR-wrg7o]The Damned Things - We've Got A Situation Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2B8ii_Yf4]Rainbow - Live Between the Eyes San Antonio 1982 Full Concert!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA]kansas, Carry On Wayward Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqFV5Jw3wU8]Children of the Sun - Billy Thorpe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy new year Mr Billyblades!!! Awesome thread brother! here's to this year...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA&feature=player_detailpage]No More Mr. Nice Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

remember these guys?? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js2TesdmcKY]Killer Dwarfs - Keep The Spirit Alive (Live in Toronto 2001) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

and gotta have some 80's t&a-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOmDUnt8Hs]Vixen - Edge Of A Broken Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

blues_n_cues said:


> remember these guys??
> Killer Dwarfs - Keep The Spirit Alive (Live in Toronto 2001) - YouTube



At first I thought... who?
Until I pushed "play".
Yep, I remember those guys.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

breaking benjamin-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWaB4PXCwFU]Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Wazzzzhappenin  this goes out to the ones who ever dared to flick that switch 
Im comin,,, and when i do,,, im bringing thunder n lightning!
Watch out world! 
To all my friends... have a great fukkin night guys! Im so charged with positive energy im suprised i dont have lightning surrounding me!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXIOK2vOhM]Godsmack - Cryin' Like A Bitch!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Cool tune n video...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zli8dFjrfxs[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qex0OjXolzc]Limp Bizkit - Boiler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU]Manowar - Warriors of the World HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

old freaky band Psychefunkapus w/ Dick Dale on guitar.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrId8Hu-q0g]Psychefunkapus-Surfin' On Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


need some lounge music?? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBOpk33VlSg]"Down With The Sickness" (dawn of the dead version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

from the lighter side of metal
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfRwYNOCC8]Arsis - A Diamond for Disease - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just to have some laughs 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeL9gagV_VA]Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

This is a new year and I'm in a weird place in my head right now. There are some things I have planned for this year and things are going to be different for me, better...starting now...one step at a time. My friend Billyblades is having a lot to so with it, whether he realizes it or not! Thanks Billy!! You're the man!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNFHo6EffGA]Black Sabbath-Changes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8oq_y8BX9Q]Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Cool thread I should visit it more often!
Steve!-
[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rgpt3h7VTyQ]Ozzy Osbourne - Flying High Again (with original bass and drum parts) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha Billy, posting Beck brought back some cool memories. I loved Beck back in the day. This is one of my faves (edit: because it's hilarious! ) ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybRdZeKgffE]Beck--Truckdrivin Neighbors (animated interpretation) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Haha Billy, posting Beck brought back some cool memories. I loved Beck back in the day. This is one of my faves ...
> 
> Beck--Truckdrivin Neighbors (animated interpretation) - YouTube



Not my usual thing but this reminded me of something I like very much.
Jefferson Airplane:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uokp0aEiT-A]Jefferson Airplane - Today - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5FxJ1Ac9m4]Jefferson Airplane - Blues From An Airplane - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*I was musically force fed on that


----------



## DirtySteve

I edited my post to say I think it's hilarious. It's just one of those things. I've known people like that, hell I work right now for people like that!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

With Eric Clapton...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCc00pX_pFA]Cream - White Room (Royal Albert Hall 2005) (17 of 22) - YouTube[/ame]

And with Gary Moore, I like this one better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD_NBIx6bhI]Gary Moore Jack Bruce Gary Husband Performing Cream Classics In The Studio - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Steve... a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step..
Motivation seems hard to come by. I totally feel where you are at bro.
This yr has a wierd vibe so far.
Step outta the box and make moves man.
I think we all feel like "butterflies " in the stomach because the "same ol, same ol " just aint working anymore and we need to take action.
Sometimes my goals seem far away man cause i dream BIG but NEVER QUIT.

Im like a fukkin wolf hunting my prey. The "prey " is a better life for my family n friends.

Its hard to keep goin but when people quit, its usually right before the get that "win "...i feel like "The MAN " when i win man,,, i try to "stay hungry " and press myself forward constantly striving for perfection even tho i fail sometimes it makes me better.

I have rebuilt my life several times from the ground up. No easy fukkin road.
No advantages except brawn, wit,a good heart and not believing anybody that said "i cant ".
Keep your eyes on your goals bro and you will succeed!
even setbacks end up right on time,,, everything will work out.

The road to wisdom is paved with mistakes.


And heres the damn song haha... i took a trip to the eighties .. its light crunch but its cool 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwE0slNd3Y]The Cars - Just What I Needed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg4I3KD20i0]Johnny B. Goode and Lover Man - Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg_hYpdKC64]TROUBLE - Phychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2nJK_6idQM]TROUBLE - R.I.P. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSfUNTXacZY]TROUBLE - The Misery Show(ActII) - YouTube[/ame]

This was a badass album, Rick Rubin actually produced it for Def Jam


----------



## DirtySteve

I was just watching Isle of Wight 2012 and Tom Petty came on. Wow, when he first started it looked like he could barely stand there. I've seen Tom 6 or 7 times, but not since the early 90s. I didn't realize they had gotten so old. But then when they got to refugee it was like wow, those guys still got it! So cool to see them still kickin' ass!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM_T6XJydZo]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Refugee - Isle of Wight 2012 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> TROUBLE - Phychotic Reaction - YouTube
> 
> TROUBLE - R.I.P. - YouTube
> 
> TROUBLE - The Misery Show(ActII) - YouTube
> 
> This was a badass album, Rick Rubin actually produced it for Def Jam



I have to be honest, I didn't give this post a second look. I saw Trouble back around 1990 and they sounded horrible. It was in a club called the Power Station in Merritt Island FL and maybe that's why, but I saw a lot of other bands there that sounded great, including the Ramones. 

Now I wonder if it was the same band because that kicks ass! ...was there another Trouble? Anyway, that kicked ass and I'm glad I listened this time. I love this thread!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I have to be honest, I didn't give this post a second look. I saw Trouble back around 1990 and they sounded horrible. It was in a club called the Power Station in Merritt Island FL and maybe that's why, but I saw a lot of other bands there that sounded great, including the Ramones.
> 
> Now I wonder if it was the same band because that kicks ass! ...was there another Trouble? Anyway, that kicked ass and I'm glad I listened this time. I love this thread!



I have seen trouble several times. At Dynamo Open Air in Eindhoven among others. They were always great.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Trouble was cool man.. 


Ok.. boogie user :/ but badass player so try not to worry bout brands al tho  Mr P wouod sound even better with a Blades amp. (Shameless plug alert lol) but tru imo 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4CtXr1HbuE]John Petrucci - Damage Control - G3 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNmWdnYAloc]Joe Stump - Texas Chainsaw Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok are you ready? DirtySteve's Friday night picks go to Mr Neil Young! (some of my favorite songs to play) here we go...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U]NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obfci1CIqq8]Neil Young - Like A Hurricane - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6xNft9MutQ]Neil Young - Powderfinger - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCvSLKn6B7k]Neil Young Sedan Delivery - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gfjoAyqfLs]CORTEZ THE KILLER, NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XWHF27R0AA]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl (From Rust Never Sleeps) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obfci1CIqq8]Neil Young - Like A Hurricane - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=411cTWwxFu8]Neil Young Rockin'In The Free World(New Sound)Live From Hyde Park 27th June 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This song allways reminds me of ridin on my Harley. Springs around the corner fellas!


YouTube




Lynyrd Skynyrd-Call Me The Breeze-1977 - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2F8Lr0yUu4]Ozzy Osbourne - killer of giants live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHyVbLMSO7k]TESTAMENT - Native Blood (LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNg4aFJs1cw]Tankard - Die With A Beer In Your Hand - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEe_gizkTWY[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chgyPjW6kOc[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This goes out to all my brothers fighting for something they believe in!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7vddTgeS6Q&bpctr=1358143711]Motorhead - The Game (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=332jDDuyyP4]The Cult - Take The Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnTWE8nXtKY]The Cult - Speed of Light (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZsMjVZQtiM[/ame]


----------



## brp

I dunno wtf triggered my urge to hear this today

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtnCcWOS7y8]Zodiac Mindwarp Prime Mover video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Who remembers this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNk-kLq-_3A]Chastain - The 7th Of Never - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwjfEuLygEg]Chastain - Angel of Mercy - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And a classic!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhW73hoDzoc]RACER X STREET LETHAL FULL ALBUM - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Oh, whatever. Watching all sorts of Schalke04 and other Revier videos and you cannot escape Die Lokalmatadore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYKCY-fuA4U]Lokalmatadore-ob ich verroste oder verkalke - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nI45RBPnUE]Die Lokalmatadore - Geh wie ein Proll - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ok62N68pxM]Lokalmatadore - Dicke Titten - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pIuDBXpS6s]Die Lokalmatadore - Schalke 04 Liebe im Revier live Veltins Arena 16.06.2012 - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Oh, whatever. Watching all sorts of Schalke04 and other Revier videos and you cannot escape Die Lokalmatadore
> 
> Lokalmatadore-ob ich verroste oder verkalke - YouTube
> 
> Die Lokalmatadore - Geh wie ein Proll - YouTube
> 
> Lokalmatadore - Dicke Titten - YouTube
> 
> Die Lokalmatadore - Schalke 04 Liebe im Revier live Veltins Arena 16.06.2012 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I liked that a lot!  They have some good guitar sounds...I wish I could understand the lyrics. ...oh well, I cranked it anyway!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I liked that a lot!  They have some good guitar sounds...I wish I could understand the lyrics. ...oh well, I cranked it anyway!



First one is about Schalke 04, THE German FC.
Second one is about walking like a Proll (translates as a Yobbo)
Third one is about big tits.
Fourth is about well... Schalke 04 again.

Glad you like it 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> First one is about Schalke 04, THE German FC.
> Second one is about walking like a Proll (translates as a Yobbo)
> *Third one is about big tits.*
> Fourth is about well... Schalke 04 again.
> 
> Glad you like it
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



No wonder I liked the third one best!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV1JobZ6lhY]Real GRRRL-The Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## brp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnHBKsTP5Wk]Warrior Soul - I See The Ruins - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM-Gzuwblyw]Warrior Soul - We Are The Government - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

wake up!!!!!!!! haha


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE7Zv6d-HUA"]Monster Magnet - Powertrip - YouTube[/ame]





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dscfeQOMuGw"]Monster Magnet - Space Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool! I know that song Space Lord, but It's been a long time since I heard it and I never knew who did it. Actually the last four vids ripped my head off and I needed the mental break...awesome guys! 

My mom's in the hospital up in Tennessee and she's all by herself...my Dad can't drive due to health issues and he also can't sit up at the hospital with her because he's in a lot of pain most of the time and just can't sit there. It sucks that the rest of the family all live in florida and no one can afford to go up right now. 

It's not major (i don't think) she's been sick for a long time, like a couple of years and she recently had an operation for GERD and they thought that's what it was, but she was still sick all the time and couldn't eat without feeling nauseous and some times throwing up. They only just recently thought it might be her gall bladder and did some test, which came up negative, no gall stones or anything. Then yesterday she had the test where they inject dye and as soon as they did that she got really sick to her stomach. they still said it wasn't her gall bladder, but she was sick all night last night and went back to the ER this morning. Then her doctor got the test results from yesterday and said her gall bladder needs to come out asap!

She's having surgery in the morning and I'm just a little out of sorts right now not being able to be there. I just hate the thought that she's going through this all alone.

Thanks for listening. I know it'll be alright...I just wish I could be there.


----------



## DirtySteve

btw, I really liked Warrior Soul!...checking out more of there stuff as we speak! 


this one is cool...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT1muWE8RzA[/ame]


----------



## brp

Ya that first 2 albums were very good (which includes the track you posted). You heard their stuff before? I was really into them back in the day (1990-ish). The 3rd album is really good too.
They never got the recognition they deserved IMO.

edit; correction, Actually the one you posted is the single from the 3rd album.


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Cool! I know that song Space Lord, but It's been a long time since I heard it and I never knew who did it. Actually the last four vids ripped my head off and I needed the mental break...awesome guys!
> 
> My mom's in the hospital up in Tennessee and she's all by herself...my Dad can't drive due to health issues and he also can't sit up at the hospital with her because he's in a lot of pain most of the time and just can't sit there. It sucks that the rest of the family all live in florida and no one can afford to go up right now.
> 
> It's not major (i don't think) she's been sick for a long time, like a couple of years and she recently had an operation for GERD and they thought that's what it was, but she was still sick all the time and couldn't eat without feeling nauseous and some times throwing up. They only just recently thought it might be her gall bladder and did some test, which came up negative, no gall stones or anything. Then yesterday she had the test where they inject dye and as soon as they did that she got really sick to her stomach. they still said it wasn't her gall bladder, but she was sick all night last night and went back to the ER this morning. Then her doctor got the test results from yesterday and said her gall bladder needs to come out asap!
> 
> She's having surgery in the morning and I'm just a little out of sorts right now not being able to be there. I just hate the thought that she's going through this all alone.
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening. I know it'll be alright...I just wish I could be there.



Hope she will be ok Steve. The medical team will have to take care of her. She's not alone just without you and Dad. I feel for her. I had my Gall Bladder out and reflux surgery. Tough stuff. I agree though that she will be ok. Hopefully this will heal her. I still have issues...I mean besides mental/emotional...with my digestive track. For the rest of my days. So I relate and care when I see threads like this. Hang in there.you'd be there if you could and she knows that.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man.


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=817EVmiR7qE]"Kill Me" Lyric Video - The Pretty Reckless - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNo0Kx3DW44&feature=player_embedded]The Pretty Reckless - Cold Blooded - YouTube[/ame] sorry to hear about you mom, hope she get well. I had my gall bladder removed a few years ago. pretty common thing I was back home the same day of the surgery. i now have three more little tiny scars.


----------



## DirtySteve

Mom made it through just fine and my Dad was able to get there so she wasn't alone. I've breathed my sigh of relief and I'm having a shot and a beer now! Thanks guys!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More German stuff 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFvCx6w_ptE]Guano Apes-open your eyes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFrBaqjH1pw]Böhse Onkelz - Gehasst - Verdammt - Vergöttert [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIDgX7o_UAw]Frei.Wild - Hand aufs Herz [Feinde deiner Feinde] HD//HQ + Downloadlink + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Mom made it through just fine and my Dad was able to get there so she wasn't alone. I've breathed my sigh of relief and I'm having a shot and a beer now! Thanks guys!



Hope everything is ok mate,had no idea!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Hope everything is ok mate,had no idea!



Yeah, I knew the surgery was no big deal I was just drunk last night and I couldn't stand the thought of her going through it alone so I just blurted it out where I was at last night. Didn't want to make a big deal I just needed to tell someone I guess. Thanks Holme, I know you're my bud!


----------



## 2203xman

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, I knew the surgery was no big deal I was just drunk last night and I couldn't stand the thought of her going through it alone so I just blurted it out where I was at last night. Didn't want to make a big deal I just needed to tell someone I guess. Thanks Holme, I know you're my bud!


 Respect that Steve.'Gotta love your folks!Hope she's ok.


----------



## solarburn

Good to hear Steve. Glad your dad made it. Very cool. Now rest easy.


----------



## DirtySteve

She is, thanks Mike, I just talked to my dad a few minutes ago and I can tell by his voice that she's fine. He sounded really upbeat so I know.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Good to hear Steve. Glad your dad made it. Very cool. Now rest easy.



Oh I am...I'm very relieved and getting my buzz on! ...don't be surprised if I say something stupid somewhere tonight.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Oh I am...I'm very relieved and getting my buzz on! ...don't be surprised if I say something stupid somewhere tonight.



I just had to read back. Missed that as you posted that while I was already at work.
Good to read it all went well. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

This may have been posted before, but fuck it...it rocks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSmtHBMjXLU]Volbeat - A Warrior's Call - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifwh_R3XUFY]Judas Priest- Night Crawler with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN4zTDFvJuQ]Leather Rebel-Judas Priest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Death to false metal!
Let's go over the top 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z95v7DTn-dw]Manowar - Battle Hymn (The absolute power DVD).avi - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzA2MHQQm7I]MANOWAR - Gloves Of Metal (official video 1983) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well...I spoke too soon last night. My dad left thinking everything was fine yesterday and that was the last news I heard. Then here I was thinking she's gone home today and I'm just waiting for her to give me a call when she felt up to it when my brother called....

Shes still in the hospital, she can't keep anything down whether it's food or a sip of water, it comes right back up. They've run all kinds of test and they think it might be a virus (yeah right) that needs to run it's course. I'm really worried about her. 

I have this weird thing with my mom. I left home to join the AF, but it was to get away from my dad and I was gone a long time, like the better part of 18 years....It's a long story and I'm not going to get into it now, but I live with a lot of guilt and I haven't been able to explain it to my mom yet. She just changes the subject and ignores me when I talk about my dad so I haven't been able to say what I need to tell her. I'm so afraid she's going to die before my dad does and as long as he's alive, she's under his thumb.

I'm reeeeally depressed right now and you guys are all I've got, I can't even talk to my own brother about it...

I want to post this song because it has very deep personal meaning to me and I can't get it out of my head tonight, I wanted you give you a little insight as to why and that's why I said all that...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VLzRX0USeI]Alice In Chains - Don't Follow (Lyrics) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Life is too short for guilt bro..shed that shit


----------



## gdh1532

Stringjunkie said:


> Life is too short for guilt bro..shed that shit



^^^^^this this this this this this this this this this this, Life is to be lived, in doing so you are going to make a few mistakes (everyone does). it ain't perfect but it's all we got. Make the most of it, and carry on. Enjoy what you can, getting rid of what you can't.


----------



## DirtySteve

I think you're absolutely right....easier said than done though.


I had a week moment there... Thanks. You are right and I know! That's one of the reasons I need to get out of florida...too many bad memories here and I'm bogged down.


----------



## solarburn

I like you speak'n your mind. Don't worry about showing weakness. Soon as you can put that issue to rest. We all have burdens. It's what you do with it. The only way to feel right sized again(not guilt ridden)is to tell her what you need to. Make it happen. If you don't get to tell somebody you trust. All you can do. Now don't play in guilt. 

Keep us posted on her progress. There is a lot of flu going around. At least here there is. They may be right but whatever happens let her know you love and care for her. DO IT!


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, my mom is back home now, I just talked to her and she's fine. My dad didn't bother calling anyone to let us know, but that's another part of what I was talking about.

Anyway, thanks for your thoughts guys and sorry about getting all sappy yesterday. Sitting here alone and drinking is not a good combination when somethings wrong and I think too much....


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz26fcmq3S8]TRIUMPH - Lay It On The Line (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-lGhKrypb0]TRIUMPH - Fight the Good Fight (Live in HALIFAX) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

I saw Triumph back in HS...many yrs ago...LOL

They kicked ass! Have always been a fan. Rik the "Rockit" Emmett during the set came out by himself and did a nice long dance with his guitar doing both rhythm and lead work. It was very good. I knew he was good but that back in the day was killer. Everybody roared after. He was literally dancing while playing. I could hear panties sliding off...I hear panties.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well my mood has improved, I'm in a good place again and rockin' out on a dreary sunday night! Here's something to rip your head off if you find yourself bored this week. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmp0W7SmQMg]Ministry - (HD)(Live)(Adios Puta Madres DVD)(Full Concert)(Last Tour)720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I saw Triumph back in HS...many yrs ago...LOL
> 
> They kicked ass! Have always been a fan. Rik the "Rockit" Emmett during the set came out by himself and did a nice long dance with his guitar doing both rhythm and lead work. It was very good. I knew he was good but that back in the day was killer. Everybody roared after. He was literally dancing while playing. I could hear panties sliding off...I hear panties.



Haha, as you can see I had a huge mood swing. 

You know, this thread would make one hell of a compilation box set. I started yesterday on page one listing to every post again. I think there were a bunch I missed in the beginning. Damn, we've posted some kick ass tunes in here! I'm going to keep going through every page until I catch back up to where we are.


----------



## solarburn

So much win in this thread.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDv6cf2PBM]Dazed And Confused-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Oh hell yes!


----------



## Billyblades

This place needed something like this. Im happy you guys dig it. Its getting harder n harder to be original lol...

We been kikkin ass tho 

Steve... so happy everythings gettin back to normal for you bro. I knew your mom would be ok. 


And Solar...
nice playin on your videos dude. I was jammin to you playin guitar. I was feelin it


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bddULHM0bxM]Great White - "Since I've Been Loving You" - The Ritz 1988 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddD9efO1Hc]Led Zeppelin- Ramble On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> ...
> 
> 
> And Solar...
> nice playin on your videos dude. I was jammin to you playin guitar. I was feelin it



What, huh, when, where?...did I miss something?


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> This place needed something like this. Im happy you guys dig it. Its getting harder n harder to be original lol...
> 
> We been kikkin ass tho
> 
> Steve... so happy everythings gettin back to normal for you bro. I knew your mom would be ok.
> 
> 
> And Solar...
> nice playin on your videos dude. I was jammin to you playin guitar. I was feelin it



There's still gems left but yah it's get'n harder for me too man.LOL

Thanks Billy for say'n so and I'm glad it hit you. Im not a refined player like Derek S. Gat damn he can play. I'm raw and unbridled and you get what you get.LOL You too with your mod demos of which made me want one. Guitar'n is fun!

When I get my Croc' covered Blade amp you better believe I'll be show'n its game here. With all its chest thump'n Glory!

I'm sav'n up now...

You get'n close to having one built to see and hear yet?


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes...do tell.  Crock covered? ...cool!


----------



## Billyblades

Steve... its gettin harder to hold it in lol... 

Well Solar.. youll be in good company bro! 

Fuk all them guys "playin " geniouses chargin 3500 an amp. 

Its about time people get the tone at realistic deals.

I was under the weather saturday but this week i will be unveiling. 

Our bro DirtySteve is goin to be a happy camper in about 2 weeks.but fukkit... we're friends on here so... 

STEVE... JUST GOT THE SPEAKERS IN SAT. SHOULD HAVE THE TRANNIES IN THIS WEEK THEN ITS ON... WE'VE BEEN KEEPING IT HUSH HUSH... W e will be doing a thread all about it soon.


----------



## Billyblades

I got 10 built. Getting to bias them this week and do some vids for you guys! 
They are all 50watt heads.

Im workin on 2 20watters this week. All parts are ordered... just waitin for them all to arrive. I got the wgs speakers and my worker told me we got the trannies. Doin the woodwork now. One mini 1/2 stack for our bro DSteve and a black snakeskin combo


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## Billyblades

All point to point... classictone trannies... triple soldered... teflon coated wiring(..aluminum heavy duty chassis... birch hardwood ply...


Built with reliability and longevity in mind... and of course with love n skill!


----------



## solarburn

Hahahahahahahahahaha!

That's awesome Steve! I knew the amps were coming...not yours Steve...soon. I've been waiting to see and hear them. Good news and much success wished on these Billy!


----------



## DirtySteve

Man...you have no idea how hard it's been to bite my tongue! This has been going on since I made my thread "falling out of love with my DSL". I can't wait to get it! Mine's not croc though.


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Man...you have no idea how hard it's been to bite my tongue! This has been going on since I made my thread "falling out of love with my DSL". I can't wait to get it! Mine's not croc though.



Pics or its a Bill-gura!

Sorry...LOL. I couldn't resist.


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't worry about that, there will be plenty of pics. I'm even going to borrow a good camera to take them with, mine sucks!


----------



## solarburn

Righteous!


----------



## Billyblades

I am doing a Creme colored 1/2 stack for Steve. Its going to look handsome and badass all at the same time!

In talks with Steve,,, he wanted something Classic n cool all at the same time. 

Its taken me some time to get goin because funerals n surgery stuff but its 2013 ... and i am ready to kik ass! 
Everyone i build for is like family and after doin shitloads of kits i decided to do my own thing.

All the "famous " (cough, spit, puke  ) guys use kits... i said fuk that.
we do everything ourselves so we keep prices down and quality high!

This week we go live! Website will be up when Steve gets his amp. (My Site)


----------



## solarburn

Bookmarked. Oh...when its done.LOL


----------



## Billyblades




----------



## 2203xman

Good job guys.A reiforcing of sound,and a building of freindship,keep us up on all the details!Congrats to both of you guys!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Far Rider

Woke up this morning with a craving for some Scorpions...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U1BQhJCf9Q]Scorpions Alien Nation Live In Bremerhaven 1996 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Well my mood has improved, I'm in a good place again and rockin' out on a dreary sunday night! Here's something to rip your head off if you find yourself bored this week.
> 
> Ministry - (HD)(Live)(Adios Puta Madres DVD)(Full Concert)(Last Tour)720p - YouTube



I LOVE Ministry. You can never go wrong with me and Ministry.
Dunno how often I have seen them play, always great!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> I LOVE Ministry. You can never go wrong with me and Ministry.
> Dunno how often I have seen them play, always great!
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I love Ministry from the get go. Easily one of my favorite metal bands ever, but I kind of have to be in the mood for it. I didn't realize they did so many covers...this is great!    ....these are just a few.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LW9JSYn_h0]Ministry - Radar Love - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF2VMlTDX-A]Roadhouse Blues--Ministry - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hElHJTpbPPc]Ministry - Black Betty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## brp

A 20 watt cream head intrigues me 
Are they power scaled as well?


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm gonna let Billy answer this one, we haven't talked about any power scaling...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2F4PbdjqMc]QOTSA - 19 - No One Knows LIVE HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Remember these guys?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39JYgxs6g4w]WWIII - Love You To Death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

All my amps have a dual master volum. One being switchable for insane quiet tone.

And heres a song for todays discussion on grnch



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmckWVPRaI]Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk]Iron Maiden - Wasted Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avAvkdYa3qM]Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## brp

Billyblades said:


> All my amps have a dual master volum. One being switchable for insane quiet tone.



Cool. Don't wanna hijack the music thread, mind sending me a ballpark quote for a 20 watter w/ dual M.volume, cream tolex w/ effects loop?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> Remember these guys?
> 
> WWIII - Love You To Death - YouTube



What I say might be stupid. 
I play those parts all the time when warming up.
Just to check if the amp sounds right ń stuff.
I had forgotten by whom it was.

Thanks for helping me there mate!


Gr,

Gerrit.

*One of those songs that got stuck in memory


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> What I say might be stupid.
> I play those parts all the time when warming up.
> Just to check if the amp sounds right ń stuff.
> I had forgotten by whom it was.
> 
> Thanks for helping me there mate!
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *One of those songs that got stuck in memory



I don't think that stupid at all!

This is one I use a lot. I don't try to sound like this, I play it with my sound and style and if I can pull it off with just a guitar volume and an OD and everything sounds the way I want it to from clean(ish) and build up to mayhem then I know I'm on to something. Plus it's fun to play. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO2GTOL20q4]MARILYN MANSON - SWEET DREAMS (OFFICIAL VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]

edit: I just noticed I play it a lot faster now and I've added some parts, haha...it's been a while since I heard the song. I also didn't remember the effects, I don't do all that. ...I like my way better. :cool2:


----------



## solarburn

I've never heard nor seen WWIII before. Dudes got a knarly voice.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've never heard nor seen WWIII before. Dudes got a knarly voice.



Yeah, I hadn't either, but I thought it kicked ass!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

WW III was an LA project headed up by Mandy Lion (vocals) & featured Dio's band:

Mandy Lion - Vocals
Tracy G - Guitar
Jimmy Bain - Bass
Vinnie Appice - Drums

Here's another:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bFOq2mC2g8]Mandy Lion WWIII - Rise - When God Turned Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Guitarist has some tasty wicked chops. The singer scares me a lil'. Thought his hair was possessed!

Dancers are win. I like it. Once in awhile would be a good listen. His voice would grate on me if I took in too much but I do like it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mandy's not my cup o' tea either, but they were kinda cool. We played the same scene back in the day, so...

He's kinda a mix of Phil (Pantera), Jon (Savatage), Graham (Rainbow, MSG, etc.).


----------



## gdh1532

something different. Sorta

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrLx3YJkJqg[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm in the mood for some blues tonight...that rocks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EYKkHNVtEo]Bernard Allison - "Rock me baby" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Fuck yes! All night long baby!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSbZBZjIDVI]Walter Trout - Dust my broom - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acD6Yy_FeDk[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I'm in the mood for some blues tonight...that rocks!
> 
> Bernard Allison - "Rock me baby" - YouTube



Is that Luther's son?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes. BB posted a vid on page 4 and I've been going back through this thread and well, one thing led to another.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Ah, Walter Trout! And I already thought I recognized that hall 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm sure a few might remember these guys.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usrMAHZDwak]STARZ - Coliseum Rock - It's A Riot - YouTube[/ame]

and these guys for sure. if not the band,then the movie Foxes.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDdMiHKN_kA[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Bernards got some chops man. I love his playin.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME3Ahe8z16k]Godsmack - Whatever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just feelin some Godsmack today. Get pumped n motivated. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9FmOc0ofGc]Godsmack - Straight Out Of Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I have posted this before and said this every time. For me, this is one of the best songs. For 3 and half minutes it covers a lot of ground. Its moving and deep combined with haunting and anger. Its raw! While Layne may not be a great singer based on range and technique, he was/is great. The way he comes out of the guitar solo and into the chorus and then puts the growl into the word "back", still gives me chills to this day. And all the instruments working to carry the mood. I never get sick of this song.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nco_kh8xJDs]Alice In Chains - Would? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Cars. Bikes.bitches n loud music .. oh hell yeah baby! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8ueA9FNb0U]Godsmack - Speak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

https://soundcloud.com/centurymedia/alpha-tiger-beneath-the


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Some more Low-Saxon stuff 
No screaming guitars this time... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1bYRaihts0]SKIK 'op fietse' clip - super 8mm - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afsxaBxBd0A]Daniel Lohues - Hier kom ik weg - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Far Rider

Diggin on Scorpions lately:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC6wIOrHfZM]Scorpions - No Pain No Gain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

It's been right at 14 years since I said fuck it! This year is going to be the year that changes everything! My (almost) 3 years on this forum and the good people I've met here have played a huge part in helping me break out of my shell and start living life again....it's on now! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiBjCKKEe_E]Guns N' Roses-14 Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q2bNqe0Xyk]Mudvayne - Scream With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

More lovers than haters these days but this was the anthem for me when everybody around was stabbin me in the back at one time especially one long lost friend a few yrs back. Its just a great fukkin song! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkbVHZB6TqY]HELLYEAH - You Wouldn't Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Not my usual taste but th lyrics speak for me.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mywBzfns8n8]Hatebreed - Honor Never Dies (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Yeah.. new school shit but im just pumped so fukkit!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLk75fFXqH4]Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Hatebreed rules man!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj0UnN7jW1k]Hatebreed "In Ashes They Shall Reap" - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF53On_P7qI]Seether - Gasoline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

Corrosion Of Conformity - Albatross - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

Coc rules too. Albatros us a great fukkin song to!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3-t1jFmo0]Seether - Fine Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Born to kick ass!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Bah, I had bought beer and sausage and fell asleep at around nine o clock without having had any of it. 
So... I woke up at 4:30 in the morning, nearly 90 minutes ago and the weather has changed. Thaw, noise of slabs of snow falling from roofs.
Definitely no time for beer and it's raining.
Going to put something quiet on the mp3 player and out for a very early Sunday morning walk 

As the title of this one says: "It's a beautiful day"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbQfhvaeDJQ]Daniel Lohues - 'Prachtig mooie dag' (live in Stadsschouwburg Groningen) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjTZLxekig]Saliva - Click Click Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPar2KARcOk]Saliva - Badass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UpTe2DXXXo]Saliva - "I Walk Alone" Batista Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

n classir rock all the time & most have probably heard it but had no clue who it was.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6kplh51lPg]Drivin' N' Cryin' - Fly Me Courageous - YouTube[/ame]


ps. I hate VEVO & their fuckin' ads.


----------



## solarburn

Audio's bad but worth the watch I'm hop'n...enjoy my fellow guitarists!

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t_nzpVdU1J4]Blues Saraceno - Tommy Gun (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Not try'n to pick virtuosos...just good music and playing. Kinda feel'n mellowed...

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y501dbGUTj4]Andy Timmons Electric Gypsy Live @ G I T in Hollywood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2D175jn-3_M]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 01 - Day Of The Eagle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=frtJQFe9apw]Black Sabbath - Die Young - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nhe1SuBGkiA[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5kmLmjz_cFs]Whole Lotta Rosie (Live) - AC/DC [1977] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Damn nice picks guys n Solar.. great job playin DJ haha 
I did the same thing last night. I was pumped n just got carried away in the songs n was like "ooh.. the guys will like this ..n theyll like this too...n this one as well "


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XYAwpVtYrE]Steve Stevens - Atomic Playboys (music video) - YouTube[/ame]

remember when this banned by Mtv? then they started showing gangsta rap...WTF
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7wrBAXjPI0]Motley Crue - You're All I Need - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU9dQJrydXE]Quiet Riot - The Wild And The Young (1986 Video) - YouTube[/ame]


never heard of these guys but great video.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkgAl2eNaG8]WILDSTREET - Easy Does It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

RIP

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST9y17ci90Y]Braindance - Ronnie Montrose - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rvs6nmXV8c]Ronnie Montrose - Sidewinder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

Classic:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI_tDv5MBso]Riot - Outlaw - YouTube[/ame]

Not for MTV:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BNnu3Ip9gE]Helix - Rock You (Uncensored Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfzHu4TWm2M]Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Want to Stop - Hi Def - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

I'll see your Ozzy and raise you some Randy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoweoZ6jpM]Crazy Train: LIVE Randy Rhoads - HQ Best Quality from After Hours TV show performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1vkoL1Toqc&list=PLAF0174C5D8A2FBD2]Over The Mountain- Ozzy Osbourne/Randy Rhoads (Live Albuquerque, New Mexico) Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Beat me by one minute lol!


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm a "Rhoadie" but this is my favorite Ozzy w/ Zach. and yes I remember Jerry Falwell very well. I even had the poster of him dressed like the Transylvanian transvestite from the Rocky Horror.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j34juXrJWqw]Ozzy - 'Miracle Man' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikL_ZdMXUoE]Ozzy Osbourne - Rock 'N' Roll Rebel [Bark At The Moon Tour '84 HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI08U8bsYEM]Social Distortion-"Through These Eyes" from "White Light, White Heat, White Trash" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omd7hdU0hEc]Social Distortion - Live Before You Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Hope I'm not bringing y'all down....I'm just in a weird mood and this is "comfort food".

(I wish the sound was better on this)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zuseA0dhnY]Social Distortion - Live in Orange County 2003 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkmR6j9a-WM]Social Distortion - Don't drag me down (Lost Tracks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Crazy that you were thinkin the songs would bring people down? 

Post what youre feelin bro.
just for the record..

They were actually refreshing to hear.
Real honest balls n coolness. Charged me up actually! 

You guys are kikkin ass


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool! ...feeling much better today. :cool2:


----------



## Billyblades

Good shit bro. Glad to hear it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Just because I was feeling it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58]Mad Season - River Of Deceit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

...now I'm feeling this, haha...turn it up!! ...one of the heaviest stoner riffs ever written!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw]Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Well...it was crunch in it's day! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIoUPL5qd0w]Mountain - live - King Biscuit Flower Hour (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_BGmR6A5FA[/ame]

tried to find the original


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2L8QzWG8Ro]As I Lay Dying "Electric Eye" (OFFICIAL) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmltxfJk-oA[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2BbdVdoZh4]Grim Reaper - Rock You To Hell (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnkUsFCu50&feature=youtu.be


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> ...now I'm feeling this, haha...turn it up!! ...one of the heaviest stoner riffs ever written!
> 
> Black Sabbath Into The Void - YouTube



Absoooofuckinglutely!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBf_t1bykRM]Massendefekt - Ein neues Kapitel - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

One of my favorite bands, Týr.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXjF9po2hYk]Tyr - Tróndur í Gøtu - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5-BfCr_D8]02: Týr - Shadow Of The Swastika - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arNMsQ01SHQ]Týr - Konning Hans (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

No party without Korpiklaani

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQOyXzAjRrE]Korpiklaani - Juodaan Viinaa [Live at Wacken 2009 - HD DVD] - YouTube[/ame]

Skyforger played just before us on Eindhoven Metal Meeting a few years back.
Had seen 'em a couple of times before that too.
Good stuff from Latvia!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ve_WEQ9ZlM]Skyforger - Latvie[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhrQRiU9eAQ]Skyforger - Kurshi (official video) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Did that dude Korpiklaan say "let's fucking drink some alcohol tonight" right before the song started? That's what it sounded like, but I can't be sure. 


I like the shit you've been posting Blok, it's different than what I'm usually into, but I like it.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Did that dude Korpiklaan say "let's fucking drink some alcohol tonight" right before the song started? That's what it sounded like, but I can't be sure.



I believe that's what he said 



> I like the shit you've been posting Blok, it's different than what I'm usually into, but I like it.



I have that same experience from other posters in this thread. 

On the other hand if you live in the Netherlands, within a 1000 Km radius you'll find 12 different languages. 
Even more when counting native minority languages.
Certainly not even counting immigrant languages.

It's culturally more diverse here and with the iron curtain down there is a lot of exchange with the neighbour's neighbours. 

Here's some stuff from our southern neighbours... the Fro... French 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTGRqwvwVwg]Masnada - Le Fou - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S32MlO59rOU]LES SHERIFF jouer avec le feu - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More Masnada!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfE8qk0b-LQ]Masnada - Adelante Siempre - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Baltimore in the house! Ravens,,, Blades,,, kikkin ass east coast style!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY]The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tribute to Montrose w/ Jeff Watson & Frank Hannon:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmOeDvCD9QY"]RONNIE MONTROSE TRIBUTE CONCERT - Frankenstein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's an oldie but goodie worth listening to. I remixed the track from the original 8 track tapes:

wll mix2 Paul - wll mix2 Paul.mp3 - Minus

All the sounds were on the tapes. If you listen closely, you will never hear the original production the same again...


----------



## DirtySteve

FINALLY!!!...a decent live Social Distortion recording! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh5HeS6qvbs]Social Distortion live at KROQ Almost Acoustic Christmas 2011 FULL SHOW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Wazzup peeps haha  been fukkin working like a dog but it feels good to be workin.
So let me take this moment to thank the Universe for everything i am blessed with.
3 cheers for the everyday Hero... For the Real Men making shit happen!

Ok.. check this out. Some really good talent here and pdg guitars too! 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzQWrolSjMo]Styx - Live at Capital Centre (Largo 1981 - Concert Nights DHV 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Not my speed... or i might of heard it too much as a kid but the craftsmanship alone is noteworthy.
Just seeen a 2010 concert and it was impressive!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Billyblades said:


> Wazzup peeps haha  been fukkin working like a dog but it feels good to be workin.
> So let me take this moment to thank the Universe for everything i am blessed with.
> 3 cheers for the everyday Hero... For the Real Men making shit happen!
> 
> Ok.. check this out. Some really good talent here and pdg guitars too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styx - Live at Capital Centre (Largo 1981 - Concert Nights DHV 2011) - YouTube



have you watched the "new" Styx concert that's on VH1 Classic right now? 
pretty good but the keys player is just obnoxious.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry, but this just rocks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30EZkCvsCQ0]Slash - You're A Lie OFFICIAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know who this chick is, but I love her! Holy shit! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpJAmlnBxoA]Halestorm - I Miss The Misery [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmkHqUwa4zg[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm not kiddin'...I'm totally in love! I just found this band tonight...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2T6QdLMgN4]Halestorm - Hunger Strike [Temple Of The Dog Cover] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love old Pink Floyd, better, ancient Pink Floyd...
These are a couple of "odd" ones.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok8eeJXllUE]Pink Floyd - The Nile Song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgH4ZVukIB0]PINK FLOYD ibiza bar - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*But then old Pink Floyd is always odd


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I don't know who this chick is, but I love her! Holy shit!
> 
> Halestorm - I Miss The Misery [Official Video] - YouTube
> 
> Halestorm - Love Bites (So Do I) [Official Video] - YouTube



I liked that second song.
I do have a feeling they hold back where they should go all loose. 

You see that a lot, producer comes and does not allow girl to rock'n roll properly. Even if they obviously can.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Lg2N9UI6g]WALLS OF JERICHO - The American Dream (Wacken 2009 live) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Or this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B56J4v8MWPw]Otep - Blood Pigs - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

some suicidal...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ]Suicidal Tendencies - "Institutionalized" Frontier Records - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESWRtaHNU8]Suicidal Tendencies Send Me Your Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah there was kind of a poppy feel to it and I didn't find anymore I felt where worth posting in the "crunch" thread, but damn!...that girl, whoever she is, just stole my heart. I think she kicks ass! ...and she plays the guitar, too!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKvyqG7Nc4]Orianthi PRS Lights of Manos @ NAMM 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Time for Onkel Tom!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiIfWqyNvvQ]Onkel Tom Angelripper Schnaps das war sein letztes Wort - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5muGR36Jsk]Onkel Tom - Potpourrie Der Guten Laune ''Wacken Open Air 2003'' - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*If you recognize the words "alcohol" or "beer"... you're right


----------



## Dogs of Doom

of course, she has her own signature PRS model in the above clip...

I'd like to make guitar babies w/ her... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7b-_YcACuQ]Orianthi - Highly Strung ft. Steve Vai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the US needs more straight out R&R stuff like that!

Fuck pop & the mongrel whore she rode in on...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> the US needs more straight out R&R stuff like that!
> 
> Fuck pop & the mongrel whore she rode in on...



That's funny... straight out R&R is a US invention 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I once put together a project (band) & recruited a classical pianist to play keyboards. We had a conversation that went something like this:

Him: Paul, so, what kind of music do you listen to?
Me: Well, probably nothing you'd like, mainly a bunch of long haired European guys.
Him: That's funny, that's what I listen to too!
Me: Hmmm, you do?
Him: Oh yeah! Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, etc...
Me: Ha! I meant guys like Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, etc...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sometime in the '70s, the corporates got hold of the industry & took it on a downward spiral. That's why many bands split up in the late '70s. Corporate put demands on management to take away some of the artistic side of music. Management put pressure on bands. Bands started infighting - bands split up or quit.

The industry has gone the way of "pop" (whatever that means) ever since...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Good US stuff!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHHCZB9iAuk]Y&T-HUNGRY FOR ROCK. - YouTube[/ame]

Took this one when they played my hometown last autumn:






Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I saw them back in the day!

Here's my idea of good US music:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtfrgObul_U]The Doors. Live Hollywood Bowl. Concierto completo. - YouTube[/ame]

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4QK8RxCAwo]Boston - More Than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]

video not available in the US... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

some more US bands, all who I've had the privilege to hang out w/: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2SYPzKzD94"]King's X - Over My Head (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y24pUypS7U"]Stryper-Not That Kind of Guy - YouTube[/ame]

&

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMvART9kb8"]Pantera - Cemetery Gates (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Uli Roth is recording this US tour to record a CD/DVD. He teamed up w/ the frontman of Firewind:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el5IgKsY5oQ[/ame]
concentrating on the Scorpions tunes he wrote...


----------



## shooto

Dogs of Doom said:


> some more US bands, all who I've had the privilege to hang out w/:
> 
> King's X - Over My Head (Video) - YouTube


 
^ I've hung out with King's X...that was big for me...they were the coolest, nicest, most humble and open guys I've met- 

really, they just poured stuff out...Doug was going through some shit at the time and was clearly struggling but so friendly and open...like he was your brother...

Ty had a broken arm and was telling me that he broke it in Moto-X....King's X was a paycheck to him...not his true love...

very , very cool band....George Lynch turned me on to them


----------



## shooto

Dogs of Doom said:


> & this:
> 
> Boston - More Than A Feeling - YouTube
> 
> video not available in the US... ...


 
^ my first favorite band and first album I bought with my own money, way back in '76


----------



## Dogs of Doom

shooto said:


> ^ I've hung out with King's X...that was big for me...they were the coolest, nicest, most humble and open guys I've met-
> 
> really, they just poured stuff out...Doug was going through some shit at the time and was clearly struggling but so friendly and open...like he was your brother...
> 
> Ty had a broken arm and was telling me that he broke it in Moto-X....King's X was a paycheck to him...not his true love...
> 
> very , very cool band....George Lynch turned me on to them


That must have been around the time "Bulbous" came out. When I 1st met them, was around the time of that video "Gretchen" era, before the fallout w/ Sam & the controversies surrounding Doug. Through them, I met & hung out w/ many people, including Kiss, the Bangles, Megadeth, Tony McAlpine, Keel, Helix, shit, too many to remember. Yep, they were cool guys, too bad I lost touch w/ them around the Bulbous time...


----------



## DirtySteve

Reading the last several posts this popped into my head and I can't get it out. I love these guys...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohiGATUHjxs]Violent Femmes- American Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Page & Bonham w/ Noel Redding & Screamin' Lord Sutch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jll4cpvmh-g]Screaming Lord Sutch - Flashing Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& another:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1gTxep_X3w]Screaming Lord Sutch - Thumping Beat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwjrrACHlX0]Lord Sutch and heavy friends 01 Waling Sounds - YouTube[/ame]

This was right about when they should have been recording Led Zep III


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okV0tkXvIbk]Lord Sutch and heavy friends 02 cause i love you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& the last of the Page/Bonham/Redding/Sutch sessions

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-55n0kusRo]Screaming Lord Sutch - Baby Come Back - YouTube[/ame]

The other ½ was w/ Beck/Hopkins & gang.


----------



## shooto

Dogs of Doom said:


> That must have been around the time "Bulbous" came out. When I 1st met them, was around the time of that video "Gretchen" era, before the fallout w/ Sam & the controversies surrounding Doug. Through them, I met & hung out w/ many people, including Kiss, the Bangles, Megadeth, Tony McAlpine, Keel, Helix, shit, too many to remember. Yep, they were cool guys, too bad I lost touch w/ them around the Bulbous time...


 
^ nah, I believe it was earlier...pretty sure the time of Dogman


----------



## Dogs of Doom

shooto said:


> ^ nah, I believe it was earlier...pretty sure the time of Dogman


ok, well, I know that they postponed the LA area on Bulbous tour & Ty was joking that he broke his arm using a blow drier, while sunbathing, because there were a lot of rumours going around as to how he did it.

I didn't remember him breaking his arm the Dogman tour. Dogman, they opened up for Scorpions & did big venues....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

speaking of:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4VHwKCUVI]King's X - Shoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Dogs of Doom said:


> ok, well, I know that they postponed the LA area on Bulbous tour & Ty was joking that he broke his arm using a blow drier, while sunbathing, because there were a lot of rumours going around as to how he did it.
> 
> I didn't remember him breaking his arm the Dogman tour. Dogman, they opened up for Scorpions & did big venues....


 
^ hmmm...I remember a smaller club venue in Phx...saw they also did some dates with Motley Crue in '94 as well


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm just reminiscing a bit here,,,wondering what might have been...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar6agJ-8vzM]Pantera - Piss Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

And now..."something completely different".  ...ya gotta love the 70s! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFDhxJJMEIY]AC/DC - It's A Long Way To The Top live in 1976 - YouTube[/ame]

(I know there's a Monty Python quote in there somewhere)


----------



## Billyblades

I like em all  love hearing tried n true as well as stuff i have never heard before!
Great job!!!


I stand and fight thru anything in my way. Its not just talk...
I like this song cause right now i feel fukkin invinceble!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLrxT8Vu978]lyrics for you're going down - sick puppies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Bump. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edPEBB6VjRQ]Led Zeppelin - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 1970 (Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]

..the part starting at about 26 minute is badass! ....that's there I am now.


----------



## Rocktane

DirtySteve said:


> damn!...that girl, whoever she is, just stole my heart. I think she kicks ass! ...and she plays the guitar, too!



Lzzy Hale! I've been drooling over her for a few years now!

Since this came out:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIT6XfsjAw]Halestorm - I Get Off (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

Good ol' 80's stuff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqhH7qqU4lM]Armored Saint - Nervous Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Rocktane said:


> Lzzy Hale! I've been drooling over her for a few years now!
> 
> Since this came out:
> Halestorm - I Get Off (Video) - YouTube



I think she's hot as hell and I want to have her baby's...Shes badass!


----------



## DirtySteve

DirtySteve said:


> I'm not kiddin'...I'm totally in love! I just found this band tonight...
> 
> Halestorm - Hunger Strike [Temple Of The Dog Cover] - YouTube



As much as I think she's the hottest rock chick since Lita ford I still think no one can touch the original version of this one for the feeling and meaning behind the song. Chris Cornell is, well...just awesome! RIP Andrew wood.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjNjJR9jUGos[/ame]

btw...this is the first time I've ever quoted myself and it seems weird somehow...


----------



## DirtySteve

Speaking of Andy...Mother Love Bone anyone?...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7CPIXnaeeQ]Mother Love Bone- Stardog Champion - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDY2DVju1c4]Mother Love Bone- Holy Roller - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jIHA4urnt8[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04eXbLsxLI8]Mother Love Bone - This is Shangrila (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

In case you don't know, the title "Temple of the dog" came from this song, one of my favorite songs ever...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GhkIqPHupA]Man of Golden Words- Mother Love Bone - YouTube[/ame]

Also, in case you didn't know...this is Pearl Jam, pre Eddie...one of my favorite bands!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Hmm, come home from work and put this on...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9aX56j9oZg]Jimi Hendrix - Long, Hot Summer Night - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Who could beat Jimi... ok, Gary could


----------



## Far Rider

Any TSO fans about?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smZyHgFTD44]Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Another Way You Can Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

To be told i am an embarrassment to the country i fought for was one thing.

Talking about my kid and calling me a liar is another.

I am supposed to take it and stfu and pretend i am Ghandi.
I am a real dude ...not a coward sitting anonymously behind a computer ridiculing people who live their dreams and accomplish goals.

So with my UTMOST SINCERITY,,,i would like to say.
FUK U VERY MUCH 

Heres some "American attitude ready to kik your ass music "

Haters <3 me!!!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLu07aXTEKY]Metallica - Holier Than Thou (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

The more I listen to these guys the more I like them. (oops if any of these are repeats)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUke-YFDkwY]Volbeat - You Or Them - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z69EzBYlDtY]Volbeat - Ghosts At War - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb3x7A09FUg]Volbeat - Sad Man's Tongue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

the new GHOST vid for Secular Haze....these cats have it DOWN...slurp up the vintage 70's style and mood of the vid...perfect-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYYHj2cH5wo[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

link page says it can't be found???


----------



## shooto

DirtySteve said:


> link page says it can't be found???


 
^ mine?...it's embedded now


----------



## DirtySteve

Yep, I listened to that one searching you tube for ghost vid for Secular Haze, but it wasn't the first one that popped up so I wasn't sure. It's cool! ...but that dudes face in the corner is freaking me out.


----------



## scat7s

got this in my head since yesterday...

heaviest fucking riff ever

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqWP1rsAMrw"]Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk - YouTube[/ame]
destroy all nations
dance sucka


----------



## solarburn

RATM rips hell yes!

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ&feature=relmfu[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Wazzup fellas! Solar.. thanks for the other day. 
Been swamped tattooing n putting the amp together in between. Wiring it tomorrow. 
Im wiped out right niw n just want a beer lol.
steve.. hope you got the pic ok. Will have it all together tomorrow. Wiring wont take long. Just waiting for clearcoat to harden n cure. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw7w2b_FTC8]Shoot to thrill - AC/DC (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I might be flawed but who isnt? One thing i do tho is take care of people who take care of me. I know the meanings of trust n loyalty. I also never back down . If that makes me a "badguy " then its the worlds thinking thats fukked up!
Everything i do is for a reason. Even the way i burst on the scene. 

I have my reasons... i just wanted you guys to hear from my heart n not from the bullshit.

The people who i talked about acted really shitty and dirty to me when i was looking to get my stolen property back from their partner.
They all are not as perfect as they seem.
Please understand i have seen and experienced people who "look " good in the public eye.

I dont care about sellin amps. I care about showing people it can be done without Greed!

I dont give a shit if people expect me to be perfect. I am me... i cant change because nothings fukkin wrong!
I dont sell amps to kids or dumbasses. I sell to smart people who can see the truth.

I also know that im being searched on google and hopefully the people will see the uphill battle i have had from losing an amp to my own line and see why i did it and why i was angry.

I am still on a mission... it is being completed now!


Steve...you and i talked alot and i would only do my very best for 
you my friend. We just talked today . Im excited my friend! Finally we are at the end of the build.


Last yr i fought the entire world it seemed. I am doing what i promissed.

If those of you who dont know me... judge anything. Please look at the entire history... look at what i had to go thru.. then look at what people say who actuall meet me.

Seeings believing.

I hate fighting. I just wont quit or yield. 

I got fukked so i fight back.

I take "Alot" of heat and hate. Nobody would put themselges up for this punishment without being crazy... or had a reason. Im not fukkin crazy... just a pissed off son of a true bitch on mission.


If someone doesnt agree with that... oh well. Its just like the sun and the ocean. It is what it is,,, a natural force

All i know is i am putting out way more good in life than most people i know.

Im looking forward now to putting all the bullshit aside and letting my work and peoples real life experiences define me.

Thank you guys for supporting me and seeing thru the bullshit.
Everyone will be seeing "results of immense struggle and battles.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Y3zbRxZ6Q]AC/DC - TNT(with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krfEcvBfUY4]Another One Bites the Dust by Queen with lyrics (Iron Man 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AdQGXQ00OM]Queen - We Will Rock You (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Wazzup fellas! Solar.. thanks for the other day.
> Been swamped tattooing n putting the amp together in between. Wiring it tomorrow.
> Im wiped out right niw n just want a beer lol.
> steve.. hope you got the pic ok. Will have it all together tomorrow. Wiring wont take long. Just waiting for clearcoat to harden n cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot to thrill - AC/DC (Lyrics) - YouTube



Great fucking toon!

Almost there Steve-a-renoh!

Good things happening man.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62diHTKQ-N8]Bob Seger - Old time Rock n Roll with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I wont let anybody down. Im programmed to not take shit and programmed to look after my friends.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg]Golden Earring - Radar Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes I got the pic no problem, thanks brother! I know Solar, it's almost ready. Billy and I had a good conversation last night and it's going good. I was a little bummed the thread went the way it did, but the next one (nad) will be to the point without room for shit to stir in between!


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Yes I got the pic no problem, thanks brother! I know Solar, it's almost ready. Billy and I had a good conversation last night and it's going good. I was a little bummed the thread went the way it did, but the next one (nad) will be to the point without room for shit to stir in between!



Well it will be grand and why not...

I've been having a great time grabbing some new gear. I got a EVH 412, Mojo Hand Recoil delay, Jerry Cantrell wah(from Bluesrocker)Voodoo Lab Iso-5. Shouldn't be much longer for the JV JMP too. What I got will get me ready to get a band together sometime in the future. I'll be ready. Now I get my other guitars set up.


----------



## Billyblades

Theyll still try lol. Crossroads dont believe me but i have these guys following me.
Low post counts... usually own gear by the competition n hang out on the other forums. ...some with fake accounts to protect themselves from public ridicule.

Its not a conspiracy theory.

Its just that alot of people didnt get their amps from their business partner.

Last yr i let the anger go n started modding the same modifications that they held secret.

Then i was encouraged to do my own line. Not everybody has an amp to "mod ".. so creating an amp with the best mods allready installed was just good logic.

The mods were not even their creation. They just had access to them n held them secret because secret recipes equall big bucks.

Then i was gifted schematics and bought their stuff and reverse engineered it.

I put everything i learned into the Blades stuff.

Im just building what i paid for but didnt receive.

They put up stuff and i used to get so pissed off lol. I went on the internet and ranted wanting my amp and they edited, deleted and banned me.

I let all that shit go now. That last failed attemp to bury me was their epic fail in reality.

They tried to spotlight me and gor under the spotlight thenselves.

.

Im not happy it made my friend sad but i am happy to see who really has brains here n not buy into the hate hook, line n sinker like alit of people usually do.

I will just killem with kindness from now on.

My mission was never to get rich selling amps.

I am satisfied if i only build a few. I just wanted to show the Greed!
I wanted to give the over 3000 dollar tone to dudes who cant pay 3500 bucks.


So... i am just a guy who got fukked. It wouldve cost me more money to try to get my old marshall back than it took to build these 12 amps.


I put real guy prices where i can still build an amp with their circuit.. equal or better quality components and at half their price...

Of course i will have a bullseye on me.

Some might not see it directly because they dont see the pms, emails and phone calls i get.

These calls are not from kids wanting to buy a blades amp.

These are from the owners of other forums and their people.


So..

Im ignoring it from now on.

If they come on next time??? They wont be able to say much because that last thread was actually needed for me to move forward.
I shot their bs right down.

Now i appreciate you guys for holdin down the fort.

I look at you guys with respect n love..


I just want to move forward with doing something i fell in love with.

No more arguing.




If they want an amp or not i am happy to have these tones.

They werent kept secret cause they sukked lol!

The other guys keep them elusive by making the "buy in " so expensive!



I will keep them elusive by hooking people up who "know " what they are getting and see thru the smoke n mirrors.

Cant have everybody soundin great lol.. it wouldnt be as special anymore.



Anarchy rules when there are no rules.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMqLdI0uuaw]Metallica - No Remorse 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sam marshall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9pInNN0sQ]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQHqJiebKKA]Out Ta Get Me Appetite For Destruction Guns 'N' Roses - YouTube[/ame]

I've seen the amp   :cool2:


----------



## scat7s

ive always loved this track, very dark for the beatles. finally learned it a few weeks back. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUhIEEwSSSo]The Beatles - Happiness Is A Warm Gun (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I love hearing a Beatles song that isn't the same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Rocktane

Here ya go man, some amp building music for ya.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzFgO3ZilIE]Blue Murder - Billy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnzfE8war2w]Whitesnake - John Sykes Solo - Rock in Rio 1985 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Great pix guys! Blue murder.. Guns & the Beatles.

Ya know.. i really like these songs!

Beatles are great.. did anybody notice in the beatles song when it slowed down i thought i was hearing where alice in chains might have been influenced.

Check.out the love album done for cirq de ...
The used the original recordings and remixed them.
After aol the fighting.. im goin to chill. Take a listen

Oh yeah.. i got love for you guys! Thanks again! 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQbMvmU1Elg]The Beatles Love Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> I am satisfied if i only build a few. I just wanted to show the Greed!
> I wanted to give the over 3000 dollar tone to dudes who cant pay 3500 bucks.
> 
> I put real guy prices where i can still build an amp with their circuit.. equal or better quality components and at half their price....



I just want to opine on this especially Billy. I spend a fair amount of money on gear. I love to play and I give a shit not about how well I play. I do it cause I love it. Makes me happy.

In my opinion an amp that cost over 2k is too much(1 exception=YJM100). I can buy a 3K amp but I never fucking will. It goes against my spending ethics and I have wasted money. I have a boundary and I owe no tech or builder more than I want to pay. I just go elsewhere. I pay good for mods and I payed good for off the shelf stuff too. No one else can say otherwise. I've spent man.

If you are building using what I think are the cream of the crop circuit mods regarding tones "I love" & using solid materials for under 2K I'm supporting it. Either by buying or cheer leading from the sidelines. 

I have great gear and I play it every day. I have a Genius modding my JMP and everyone knows who that is. It will be fucking stellar and I can't wait. 

I want to make one thing clear though. I admire the Techs and their skills. Crafty bastards! I pay for those skills and they deserve it. Think about the time and effort that goes into learning and honing those skills. They have been good people too. 

All these things I learn here from my forum Bruthers and the Tech's i got to meet and work with contribute to me being able to play the gear I want. There is too much gear I don't need and can't afford anyways. I consider myself fortunate to have what I do.


----------



## solarburn

Cause I is.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGKlicb8n0]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This is /was a great freakin vand guys.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjLwwKV2KKE]Corrosion Of Conformity - Rise River Rise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This is /was a great freakin band guys.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjLwwKV2KKE]Corrosion Of Conformity - Rise River Rise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I met these guys last night. I bought a new rack, you can see it at 15-17 sec in the vid:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmsDmX7_XrE]MICTLANTECUHTLI - One Last Battle - MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]

It's the one w/ the Furman, Korg Tuner & BBE 481i Sonic Maximizer...

So, it's a new shit day! NSD!

They describe themselves as an Aztec Metal band...


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1pG3aqC7v0]Free - I'm A Mover (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


Just heard it on pandora. Pandora rocks!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W6y7YhHdVE]Happy Days intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqfPv93Zonw]Corrosion Of Conformity - Drowning In a Daydream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL39LOvqkkk]Poor Boy - Chicken Shack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Crossroads.. feel free to join in bro. 

Happy days.. Aaaaayyyyyy 

Thank you Cross for being such a cool dude man! I took your words of wisdom to heart my friend.

Its good to see good decent guys. I like being around you guys!

Post some toonz brother. I know there something youre itching to post...

Dont just moderate man lol. Youre a friend too  and i am yours!


----------



## solarburn

crossroadsnyc said:


> Happy Days intro - YouTube



WTF?:eek2:


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=04F4xlWSFh0]Drowning Pool - Bodies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I met these guys last night. I bought a new rack, you can see it at 15-17 sec in the vid:
> 
> MICTLANTECUHTLI - One Last Battle - MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube
> 
> It's the one w/ the Furman, Korg Tuner & BBE 481i Sonic Maximizer...
> 
> So, it's a new shit day! NSD!
> 
> They describe themselves as an Aztec Metal band...



Those guys scare me...

Happy new shit day! Was  to see it in the vid.


----------



## Billyblades

Cross was prob making a statement due to the talk we had about putting the past in the past.

Its over n done. Happy days.



We all come here for fun ...not bullshit. Just going to ignore haters n antagonistic people.


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Cross was prob making a statement due to the talk we had about putting the past in the past.
> 
> Its over n done. Happy days.
> 
> 
> 
> We all come here for fun ...not bullshit. Just going to ignore haters n antagonistic people.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Drowning Pool - Bodies - YouTube


funny is, that I've posted that video in response to going off on someone before & I never knew the name of the band or song until now...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Those guys scare me...
> 
> Happy new shit day! Was  to see it in the vid.


Thanks, I had to meet them going into a not so great town last night. City of Vernon, but it ended up a practice place for dozens of bands. 2 buildings w/ probably 60 studios each building.

They were mellow/cool. I paid $180 for the whole thing, so it averaged about $45/ea.

Tomorrow, I go to Huntington Beach to pick up a 10 space shockmount (new) for $120, so I can house my rig in, which will be:

Furman
Tuner
BBE (not sure if I'll use it yet, but it does add clarity)
Wireless
Quadraverb 4
JMP-1 (pre-amp)
EL34 50/50 (takes 3 spaces)

Might try & get a fan for the extra rack space.

Then I might try & sell the 4 space...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

for xroads... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZckopA3Rsw"]HONG KONG PHOOEY 'SUBLIME' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Happy Daze and now Hong Kong Phooyey. You guys are taking me way back and I feel old now...LOL


----------



## Dogs of Doom

That's the Sublime version though - smoke dope style...


----------



## solarburn

It's was a bit different...haha.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thanks, I had to meet them going into a not so great town last night. City of Vernon, but it ended up a practice place for dozens of bands. 2 buildings w/ probably 60 studios each building.
> 
> They were mellow/cool. I paid $180 for the whole thing, so it averaged about $45/ea.
> 
> Tomorrow, I go to Huntington Beach to pick up a 10 space shockmount (new) for $120, so I can house my rig in, which will be:
> 
> Furman
> Tuner
> BBE (not sure if I'll use it yet, but it does add clarity)
> Wireless
> Quadraverb 4
> JMP-1 (pre-amp)
> EL34 50/50 (takes 3 spaces)
> 
> 
> 
> Might try & get a fan for the extra rack space.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I might try & sell the 4 space...



I do like the JMP-1 sound.


----------



## thrawn86

Best twenty minutes you'll spend with music today.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4yzYKIiV9Y]Dream Theater - The Count of Tuscany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Happy Daze and now Hong Kong Phooyey. You guys are taking me way back and I feel old now...LOL



Tell me about it 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwYQsZuh2CM]Road Runner Show TV Theme Original Opening - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRZut6klgE]Bugs Bunny Barber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Hey.. i think i did good today  just a mockup. Not finished .. jeeeeez haha i know thy enemies.

I was going to say thats why my amps are diSounted. LOL

On my $3500.00 model tho,,, you get cool extras like knobs n pots,,, transformers n circuitboards...oh n we will even label the chassis, align n tighten,, use piping, corners n feet.

Well even thro in sum toobz in dat der sumbitch foya


Hashtag ### "SARCASM " 

But really after my talks yesterday with Crossroads and Adwex i just looked at it differently.

They ready lol but to me it was anoth pathetic attempt and let them show it everywhere n talk about it everywher because it make people curious. Then when they see n hear the finished product they will see what was goin on. 

I went in.. said my peace then rolled out thinking how pathetic the attemps are getting.
I am happy because its all bullshit. I was watching grown men try to tease like middle school girls.

I look back when i would fightthem how it must have looked. Im a man used to face to face dealings and not the internet keyboard coward bullshit.

Live n learn and thank you Adwex and Crossroads for the critique, advice and understanding..




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AEgMtAmQsw]Spongebob Rock Star-TDG Riot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billy, just so we are clear. 

I got curious about the progress of the amp. I went onto your channel and found the video. And i was shocked with what i saw. 

I was not trying to be an asshole, but i wanted to question you on it. It looked terrible.

That video should never have been made man if that is NOT how the amp is going to look when its finished. You were asking for trouble. I bet when Steve saw that he was really disappointed. He might not have said so, but i know how he would have been feeling. 

A quick question, you cant shrink tolex can you ?? I thought it would expand, not contract with heat.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Dogs of Doom said:


> That's the Sublime version though - smoke dope style...



I can relate to that


----------



## SmokeyDopey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cg2O4SsHQw]Sublime - Scarlet Begonias - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i62GnQoo0]Sublime - Smoke Two Joints - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Bulldozer. This will be my final reply to you and in the future please disregard my postings and please ignore my posts.... "please "...
I have come a long way throught mountains of men and loads of sludgelike crap as well as real life.
To be treated the way i do i take some responsabilty. Altho i never claimed to be perfect i am a stand up guy with real values. I came on really strong and arrogant in the beginning because i was trying to fight against people pissing me off and demonizing me for trying to get my stolen amplifier returned! 

The louder i got.. the more ears were opened. I only did that when polite failed!


Now.. it is not your "job " to police me. It is not your responsabilty to protect steve.

It is also not your place to tell me what to video.

It just so happens that i been bustin my ass.. and dealing with jerks. I wanted to show steve a mock up before assembly. Maybe i should have made it private for just steve. But whatever. I was tired. I just didnt want to put it up for your ridicule n hatred.

I am done being demonized and taunted . Ridiculed and played with.

And yes.. a heating will heat form tolex to a minor degree and tighten up making it form to the contours. If you dont use a heatgun it wont hold the shape.

If Steves thread wasnt closed i would have shared more info but it was apparent nobody wanted that.

Good day bulldozer.

I have tried to like and respect my enemies. 

If you respond to me in the future please do so with respect and brotherly kindness as i have tried with you. Lets pretend that we were face to face on this forum before human decency becomes extinct.

Today... be done with me...as i am with you,, Aussie and anyone else who cant stand koala jokes lol. I appologise to you for using Crocodile dundee in my jokes in the past. I like him and AcDc too. Not too happy with Fosters tho. 
But i do not hate any of you. Letting it go..


Thank you for letting me see everyones true colors. It will save me alot of time scanning for worthy posts to read.

Unlike the haters here n there obsessed with "my life ",,, i do not have time to waste.

I never researched you lol.. not that i would.. lol

No arguments. I said all i can say. If this answer /inquisition does not satisfy you or anyone else i have 2 special words for you. 

Thank you for your concern and good day sir!

Amf!


bulldozer1984 said:


> Billy, just so we are clear.
> 
> I got curious about the progress of the amp. I went onto your channel and found the video. And i was shocked with what i saw.
> 
> I was not trying to be an asshole, but i wanted to question you on it. It looked terrible.
> 
> That video should never have been made man if that is NOT how the amp is going to look when its finished. You were asking for trouble. I bet when Steve saw that he was really disappointed. He might not have said so, but i know how he would have been feeling.
> 
> A quick question, you cant shrink tolex can you ?? I thought it would expand, not contract with heat.


----------



## Billyblades

PSA...
No hate. Stay the fuck away with hate. No veils of good intentions either.. thats fake shit,, fuk that! 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0sD0j4jJ84]Ozzy Osbourne - Over The Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> Bulldozer. This will be my final reply to you and in the future please disregard my postings and please ignore my posts.... "please "...
> I have come a long way throught mountains of men and loads of sludgelike crap as well as real life.
> To be treated the way i do i take some responsabilty. Altho i never claimed to be perfect i am a stand up guy with real values. I came on really strong and arrogant in the beginning because i was trying to fight against people pissing me off and demonizing me for trying to get my stolen amplifier returned!
> 
> The louder i got.. the more ears were opened. I only did that when polite failed!
> 
> 
> Now.. it is not your "job " to police me. It is not your responsabilty to protect steve.
> 
> It is also not your place to tell me what to video.
> 
> It just so happens that i been bustin my ass.. and dealing with jerks. I wanted to show steve a mock up before assembly. Maybe i should have made it private for just steve. But whatever. I was tired. I just didnt want to put it up for your ridicule n hatred.
> 
> I am done being demonized and taunted . Ridiculed and played with.
> 
> And yes.. a heating will heat form tolex to a minor degree and tighten up making it form to the contours. If you dont use a heatgun it wont hold the shape.
> 
> If Steves thread wasnt closed i would have shared more info but it was apparent nobody wanted that.
> 
> Good day bulldozer.
> 
> I have tried to like and respect my enemies.
> 
> If you respond to me in the future please do so with respect and brotherly kindness as i have tried with you. Lets pretend that we were face to face on this forum before human decency becomes extinct.
> 
> Today... be done with me...as i am with you,, Aussie and anyone else who cant stand kiala jokes lol
> 
> No arguments. I said all i can say. If this answer /inquisition does not satisfy you or anyone else i have 2 special words for you.
> 
> Thank you for your concern and good day sir!
> 
> Amf!



Well for the record i only asked some questions and gave my opinions. I never attacked you on a personal level.


----------



## Billyblades

And for the "broken record "...

I wont mind this over played.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfzHu4TWm2M]Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Want to Stop - Hi Def - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

My Mom often quotes "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" when I'm hurt'n and complaining about my digestive disorder. Tells me to "offer it up" so my pain isn't wasted and pray for others. She always makes me look at things differently.

This all reminds of an old teaching stating "what merit is there in only loving those that love you back"? I like to picture peeps that bother me as infants...vulnerable and totally dependent on others. After that they don't seem to bother me as much any more when they are moving through life by self propulsion and only caring about their own interests and opinions.


----------



## thrawn86

And now, back to music.

The originators of the true NuMetal sound beckon you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBO-70e8vLA]Helmet - Ironhead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

its not my business, but have you offered to return steves money? 

seems like the right thing to do if he's not happy.


----------



## solarburn

thrawn86 said:


> And now, back to music.
> 
> The originators of the true NuMetal sound beckon you.
> 
> Helmet - Ironhead - YouTube



Man I like the riffing in this.


----------



## thrawn86

That entire album is textbook NuMetal. They were great. Horrible, horrible leads though. My kid could play better leads. I love playing Ironhead and Unsung. Milquetoast is cool too, it was on The Crow soundtrack.


----------



## Billyblades

Not that its anyones business but i am happy to display my deal with Steve.

Steve is a cool guy.. i really like alot of you guys.

Steve wanted an amp to be built. 

Heres the deal.
I am building amps. Ok we got that part.

I been focussing on making my 50watters. Its a huge financial hit to build 10 amps.
I talked with Steve and ahe wanted something smaller.

I wasnt ready to do them yet.. because i am not rich lol.

I told Steve i been wanting to do them but i have invested heavily to start with the 50watters..i told steve i was planning on them but the fifties were all i had.

We talked more and struck a deal /comprimise.
I told Steve i allready designed them but if he really wants one i will get him what he wants. No different when i get asked to do a hundred watt.


I told him since i allready had the concept and Steve was always nice to me here but was lacking some funds i will build an amp for him at cost.

I told steve that his amp will be the first of my 20watt series. Number one.. the prototype of the line. 
I told him that since i number the amps he will get number one. The creation of mine once only on paper is now becoming reality.

I told steve if he didnt think it sounded super... i would buy it back.
The price i charged him was wat below my price.. i am making no money on the amplifier.
i figured its a "win win situation ".

My friend will get kickass tone and i will have another amp to sell on my website later. I will be using steves amp to add a new model of lower wattage amps to this venture.

Now for the rest so we can put this all to rest.

Steve paid with a visa which is guaranteed if you do not receive your merchandise. I gave steve a note saying if you dont like it i will buy it back.

Thats a guarantee... if steve said he didnt like it i would be utterly shocked in disbelief lol.

I could sell steve this circuit housed in a diaper genie and i think.once he played thru it he would get used to.the shit smell. Its a great circuit and i have a handsome vintage /newshool look planned. Right now... its like judging an incomplete puzzle.


I think Steves goin to be happy!!! I'd put money on it and i dont gamble. I just know what the ending will be.
I have my actual blood sweat and love in this amp. I want the best for my friend.


Keep in mind this is a handmade prototype. It will soon be a handsome little amp..

Its got a special place in my heart. The memories...struggle ...meanings and results will be irreplacable.

All equalls mojo.
I am making my own history here...

If i was goin to fuk with Steve i wouldnt even be here after the fact 





scat7s said:


> its not my business, but have you offered to return steves money?
> 
> seems like the right thing to do if he's not happy.


----------



## Billyblades

Kk... done with amp qs today lol.. back to rockin


----------



## solarburn

I'm look'n for someth'n rock'n...


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhJfdWxpI2Q]P.O.D. - Boom (Official Music Video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

New Queensryche:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8iaNZBUK9c[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

K...this is not Black Sabbath and I'm not sure why it was presented as such but the tune has some good riffage stoner rock doom style.LOL

Black Sabbath - 13 - leaked song demo of Witchkiller WORLDWIDE EXCLUSIVE - YouTube


----------



## solarburn

Bunch of old farts!

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IvbA8FBd_Vo&feature=related]Black Sabbath - 06 - Fairies Wear boots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMRwEs0uQ-o]X-Ecutioners Feat. Linkin Park & Static X - It's Goin' Down (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMeAEBujd7w]Mastodon - Curl Of The Burl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HxBUuuOjycA]Black Sabbath Junior's Eyes (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Black Sabbath Johnny Blade (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

Goin nuskool




Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

I love Sabbath. Ozzy...


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YNTknkI4BgE]The Who - Young Man Blues (Charlton 1974, Remastered Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> I love Sabbath. Ozzy...



Fuck yes!


----------



## solarburn

You guys are bring'n it tonite!


----------



## Billyblades

Relaxin at home... 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF9NK0GTDKk]Metallica - Garage Inc. Disc I Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

thrawn86 said:


> Mastodon - Curl Of The Burl - YouTube



HS man! This makes me want to run through a wall it pumps me up so much! I feel 18 again!


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Relaxin at home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallica - Garage Inc. Disc I Full Album - YouTube



I think this one after Mastadon just smoked my ears.

I should be pump'n iron to this shit or mountain biking!

I got all night. My day off and I'm a graveyard shift worker. It's my play time.


----------



## DWK302

Bulldozer is right in everything he said. Why are you so disrespectful to him? 

You posted videos on YouTube of that abomination of an amp then you are shocked that people are commenting on it! The thing is a complete amature cluster f@!k visually, and that's not even taking into consideration the cup-holder and offset top side handle bar. Your incompetence is magnified by your claims that your amps are better than Friedmans, Camerons, and even Marshalls. Then when it comes to deliver, THAT is what you come up with!! Please! Go check out Guitar-Rockers thread on the new amp he built and take some notes while you're at it, you might learn something.


----------



## Billyblades

Hahan.. im gettin ready to crash... i got tattoos n amps tomorrow. .
I need a week vacation. After Steves amp is done.. I will be doing videos n once thats done ,,, im taking a week off.
Gettin some beer n some pussy and say i need to find my humanity and need to stop heing a machine.


----------



## Billyblades

I love being an individual. Nobodys puppet "here "... the vids were awesome guys. Im probably goin to post one more


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-boKk8uhmcY]Dream Theater - Wither - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1MJAyRN3Lg]Joe Satriani - Satch Boogie (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzhp0Pcza8s]Marty Friedman and Paul Gilbert - super som - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DWK302

Billyblades said:


> Gettin some beer n some pussy and say i need to find my humanity and need to stop heing a machine.



So that's what you're spending Steve's amp money on.


----------



## solarburn

Chill...

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NasNiAVElrM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Find another thread for dumb shit DWK, or post a vid.


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow...where does anyone get that I'm not happy? I never said that! 

(edited to include full album...originally posted only track one, but the whole thing rocks! )

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcF8nCyahWw[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

DirtySteve said:


> Wow...where does anyone get that I'm not happy? I never said that!
> 
> i never said that you did say that Steve and i hope that you are completely happy with the finished product. I sincerely mean that.


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. look.. no more fighting.. bulldozer.. its ok .. i am looking forward to being friends with everybody.
lifes too short for bullshit.
Lets all move forward and have a great day.

I was once competing with others.. now i am competing with myself. Just pushing my own limits.

Please forgive me for anything i did before i "knew " you and i will do the same.

Whether you like it or not.. i am doing what i love to do.

The way i achieved it was thru hardwork..loss...and constant struggle.
If anything.. send me some good vibes and a pat on the back.

Even a kind word can erase the bullshit.

Im not an ego maniac.. i might be bold n daring but there is a humble side to me.
I just keep it protected well to preseve it.

Have a nice day Bulldozer.

And the rest of you guys allready know me a little so i allways wishbyou all health wealth and happiness!


Ps..

Gettin flooded with great emails from all over the world! 

Almost brings a tear lol.. my heart is very happy today!


----------



## shooto

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Chill...
> 
> Colour Haze - She Said - YouTube


 
^ I dug that, man...thanks


----------



## Rocktane

Skip to 1:38 to avoid the bee's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upMOpwiGvmg]He-Man Woman Hater By: Extreme Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

One of my favorite Extreme songs.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc]We've got tonight - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmrkY-EZy74]Bob Seger- Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9mRPLInQm0]Bob Seger - Still The Same - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdP7RXkbWAY]Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - Main Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Damn I haven't listened to Seger for too long. Takes me back to drink'n and lov'n...and I miss both hehe.


----------



## gdh1532

aahhhhhh so good.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbxcNZiFGB0]Black Sabbath - Lonely is the Word - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

ok this album is playing at my house, so I might as well share the goodness
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dURyvI87a_A]Black Sabbath Wishing Well - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bffo84vxYz0]Black Sabbath - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF3jeAPGhrY]Black Sabbath-Neon Knights(1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMSI9kal5jg]Black Sabbath - Die Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd3ZiAwmLpM]Black Sabbath - Children Of The Sea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

My favorite Dio/Sabbath. So damn good!


----------



## scat7s

great riff/beat.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDy7q1cdAew"]Rainbow-'Jealous Lover'-1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

and of course, my usual...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6TvY0nQOUI"]Morphine A good woman is hard to find - YouTube[/ame]

can you feel it?


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IqXWCrKK-3I&feature=related]Badlands - Rumblin Train (1989) - YouTube[/ame]

In the mood for some Rumblin...


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6OM9D-XyI4]Mad Season - Mad Season - Locomotive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ITnUpVhvTM]Dire Straits & Sting - Money for Nothing [Live Aid -85] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plsMlX-qYP8]Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing [Live Aid -85] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Gotta love Straits.


----------



## Billyblades

I was goin to.post them last week haha. No shit!



I miss mtv


----------



## crossroadsnyc

thrawn86 said:


> Gotta love Straits.



He's up there w/the very best for sure. That tone he was getting from that LP in 'Money' is so thick and delicious ... then you balance it out w/the delicate touch he has on 'Sultans', and it's such a powerful contrast.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Billyblades said:


> I was goin to.post them last week haha. No shit!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss mtv



Why Doesn't MTV Play Music Videos Anymore? - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

No big crunch.. no screaming metal but a great sentiment for today.

The sun is shining and the world is upbeat today.. i can feel a rush of positivity that started last week.




Tattooed a man yesterday that i tattooed in 1993. 20yrs ago. Havnt seen him.in 20yrs.

He came in yesterday for tattoo #2.. 20 years later.

His 20yr old first tattoo was a custom tattoo i drew just for him back in the day and despite 20 yrs of hard sun while he was winning fishing tornaments it was still holdin





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o]U2 - Beautiful Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Was Knopfler using a dumble on that?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Billyblades said:


> Was Knopfler using a dumble on that?



No idea.


----------



## Billyblades

Btw.. Crossroads.. we want to see more of you here lol

Its getting pretty challenging to choose songs to play. Theres still alot of good ones out there


Heres something from the ex singer of kix



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpH5Jj5-hQ8]Funny Money "Slow to Blow" Hammerjack Reunion, Recher, Towson, MD 7/17/10 live concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

Billyblades said:


> ....Live n learn and thank you Adwex and Crossroads for the critique, advice and understanding......




My pleasure, just trying to help you out, brother.


----------



## Adwex

gdh1532 said:


> ok this album is playing at my house, so I might as well share the goodness
> Black Sabbath Wishing Well - YouTube



One of my favorite rock albums of all time.


----------



## scat7s

Adwex said:


> One of my favorite rock albums of all time.



got my first copy from the columbia house record of the month club! 

you could argue this album is better than most of their ozzy era sabs. 

its a really close call....


----------



## Adwex

scat7s said:


> got my first copy from the columbia house record of the month club!
> 
> you could argue this album is better than most of their ozzy era sabs.
> 
> its a really close call....



And that would be a winning argument, I don't think it's close... but I don't even consider "Heaven and Hell" to be "Black Sabbath", it's more like a side project.


Wow, that's funny, I did the Columbia House thing too, have a ton of vinyl records I got from them, many were recorded onto tape, and seldom played, if at all. Some of them are in brand new condition.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Adwex said:


> And that would be a winning argument, I don't think it's close... but I don't even consider "Heaven and Hell" to be "Black Sabbath", it's more like a side project.



Are you saying everything w/out Ozzy is a side project? If so, I agree. I like a lot of post-Ozzy Sabbath, but I don't consider it to be "Black Sabbath".


----------



## Adwex

crossroadsnyc said:


> Are you saying everything w/out Ozzy is a side project? If so, I agree. I like a lot of post-Ozzy Sabbath, but I don't consider it to be "Black Sabbath".



Absolutely, it's not Sabbath without Ozzy. Plus, "Heaven and Hell" had a different style altogether.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Adwex said:


> Absolutely, it's not Sabbath without Ozzy. Plus, "Heaven and Hell" had a different style altogether.



Agreed. I'm sure I'll upset some Iommi fans by saying this, but I think Ozzy doing Sabbath under the 'Ozzy Osbourne band' is more Sabbath, than a different singer in Sabbath doing actual Sabbath songs. As an example, as great of a singer as Dio was, he absolutely sucked at doing original Black Sabbath material. 

Let me present the following ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJRb4iCgRWw]Black Sabbath - Paranoid (ronnie james dio) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXGADVCgicI]Ozzy Osbourne - Paranoid - Speak of the Devil DVD HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

> Wow, that's funny, I did the Columbia House thing too, have a ton of vinyl records I got from them, many were recorded onto tape, and seldom played, if at all. Some of them are in brand new condition.



yeah, i always ended up with a bunch of junk i didnt like for a few that i really wanted.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The Columbia House deal was the best thing going growing up ... there's no way I would have had as much music as I did if it were not for those deals.


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zP2AOwDioI]Chris Cornell You Know My Name with Lyrics (James Bond Casino Royale Theme Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

crossroadsnyc said:


> The Columbia House deal was the best thing going growing up ... there's no way I would have had as much music as I did if it were not for those deals.


The only way to justify it was that I wanted to create a large album collection.

I hated the "we're gonna send you this selection of the month if you DON'T tell us not to". I got a few unwanted albums because I didn't send the stupid thing with the "NO" box checked a few times.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Adwex said:


> And that would be a winning argument, I don't think it's close... but I don't even consider "Heaven and Hell" to be "Black Sabbath", it's more like a side project.





crossroadsnyc said:


> Are you saying everything w/out Ozzy is a side project? If so, I agree. I like a lot of post-Ozzy Sabbath, but I don't consider it to be "Black Sabbath".





Adwex said:


> Absolutely, it's not Sabbath without Ozzy. Plus, "Heaven and Hell" had a different style altogether.





crossroadsnyc said:


> Agreed. I'm sure I'll upset some Iommi fans by saying this, but I think Ozzy doing Sabbath under the 'Ozzy Osbourne band' is more Sabbath, than a different singer in Sabbath doing actual Sabbath songs. As an example, as great of a singer as Dio was, he absolutely sucked at doing original Black Sabbath material.


heresy!

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Although, honestly, I'm mixed about bands changing/losing too many members and still calling themselves _____________.....

Are the current the Who, really the Who? or are they the Two? Should Page & Plant have toured as Led Zeppelin? Many examples of this, including the current touring band Foreigner, whereas most of the time, it's a band foreign to the original Foreigner, except when Mick decides he wants to sit in...

When Black Sabbath was inducted to the R&R HOF, was it all 200 members (past & present) or just the original 4?


----------



## Adwex

Dogs of Doom said:


> heresy!
> 
> ...



Not at all. Ozzy is the voice of Sabbath, and it seems like Ozzy era Sabbath had a particular writing style and "sound" that sounds nothing like Dio era Sabbath.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Adwex said:


> Not at all. Ozzy is the voice of Sabbath, and it seems like Ozzy era Sabbath had a particular writing style and "sound" that sounds nothing like Dio era Sabbath.


My comment was tongue & cheek...

Although, Geezer wrote most of the lyrics... Just like Daisley wrote most of Ozzy's popular lyrics in Blizzard of Oz. So much so, that after Sharon (who owns Ozzy's balls & has the stored in a dungeon somewhere) fired him, they had to re-hire him to write lyrics & perform on the next album so it wouldn't be so obvious that Ozzy didn't write those lyrics himself & isn't capable of either...

Like I said, I do have problems when bands play musician swap too much. I am a Sabbath fan from way back (when I was about 4-5 years old) & I tend to dig the more obscure stuff like Hand Of Doom, The Writ, Megalomania, Wicked World.

Maybe they should have changed names for every change in the line-up. One killer album though is Eternal Idol, w/ Daisley on bass & also doing the lyric writing duties as well.

The label thought that was the best for commercial purposes, which seems was the reason they kept the name for all those years. Even when Iommi was set to do a solo album, the label pulled the plug & called it another BS album... (Seventh Star)


----------



## Billyblades

Adwex.. it was very much appreciated. Everything happens for a reason right!

Im takin the day off to sspend with the family. Walkin dead is comin on tonight. I love that show!

I gotta wire Steves amp tomorrow. I am wiped out right now.
Im goin to look for another song to post.

Just gott gack from shoppin with the wifey. My boy is 10 now and wanted to stay home. Its been awhile since i had a day out without catering to my mini me lol

We had a great lunch. Nice way to break up the monotany n stress. Seems like all i do.is bust my ass n sleep
Enjoy your day my friends.

Thank you!


----------



## Billyblades

Columbia house was the shiznit 

You cant even find record stores. There used to be so many mom n pop shops.


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok]Fleetwood Mac - The Chain [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

One of the best things Baltimore had to offer. Great live!

Kix



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xBE3S3rn54]KIX - The Itch (live 12-8-2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Great choices fellas. And its nice to see the power players here chiming in.

Thats what i do. If i hear something good or if sonething defines my mood i put it up n share it. I cant believe all the stuff i got turned onto that i never knew about.
This is a fun thread and i love the paticipation.
You guys are kikkin ass as usual.



More Bmore magic
Lovin it.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIeV7r9eT18[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Back when.. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNuIvF-r9P4]Kix - Live in Baltimore 1983 [Full Concert] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPV5b2SrjIY]Metallica- The Thing that Should Not Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5TnPjOd_To]Metallica - Wherever I May Roam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just fkn off. Good for the brain. Takin a day to cleanse the aura. Then jumpin right back in the fire! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3TrIAoDTNE]Metallica - Fight Fire With Fire [With Lyrics] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLN8lHBBKck]Rainbow- Long Live Rock 'n' Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy Sunday everybody! Just chillin' today and it's been great! Spare ribs and jumbo shrimp on the grill, ice cold Peroni and a little JD Honey...Hell yeah!! ...and I'm not even a Nascar fan! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMJireGRMn8]The Kinks - Milk Cow Blues 1965 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7SiM6Q2g2E]The Kinks - You Really Got Me - Live 1979 - One For The Road - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWNwHof0kc&feature=player_detailpage&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DyaUGiaeiHUqdHmGn4j4o_]The Kinks- All Day and All of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUpBSvN1a50]The Animals - We've Gotta Get Out Of This Place (1965) slideshow - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c67bWgnsMcs]Firewind - Before The Storm. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBwpDRspAhU]Firewind - The fire and the fury - YouTube[/ame]


Steve.... haha. Happy sunday bro...Wiring your little beast tomorrow.. lookin to ship this week!!? 

Dont look like im goin to see the Mhd pups (waiting months lol) so i will do the demo with my trusty Lp with a 498t
Might do a few with other guitars too. Sg..Jackson .
somethings are better at different things. I might just do a demo goin thru different styles n use a bunch of different stuff depending on how i set the controls. Sg for acdc style riffs etc.


----------



## thrawn86

Don't worry about Rayne, he usually takes a bit longer than expected. The results are worth it though.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZN4qLSwS5U]THE DOORS - People are strange (1967).MPG - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHDSnfHb5nc[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Thread is closing in on 1-K posts.............


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGKlicb8n0]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGKlicb8n0]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

thrawn86 said:


> Thread is closing in on 1-K posts.............



It's a great thread! In the last month I've gone back through the whole thing listening to (almost) every song posted and I'm blown away at some of the awesome songs you guys have posted. THIS thread should not only be a sticky, it should be available in stores as the Marshall forum Cd box set!


----------



## Billyblades

thrawn86 said:


> Don't worry about Rayne, he usually takes a bit longer than expected. The results are worth it though.




I fully understand setbacks lol.. Im just ready to get the show on the road 


Im dying to hear these pups n prob vise versa for the amps.

Lookin back.. i should have just made 1/2 dozen instead of taking on the Mt Everest.

Buying stuff in bulk tho for the project,,, i wouldnt be happy with parts in boxes.

Im ocd with stupid shit like that... lmao


Ive heard so many good things too about thoses pups.

Im really lookin forward to this a8 magnet... if i dont get mhd i might pick up a duncan alternative 8. Really wanted the mhd tho...i just been too busy to worry about it.


I been thru a proverbial tornado of crazy mi vida loca shit myself.

I hope Rayne is feelin better...i know hes been illin a bit.


----------



## Billyblades

DirtySteve said:


> It's a great thread! In the last month I've gone back through the whole thing listening to (almost) every song posted and I'm blown away at some of the awesome songs you guys have posted. THIS thread should not only be a sticky, it should be available in stores as the Marshall forum Cd box set!




Im so happy you guys enjoy it as much as i do.

When i first thought of it i forsaw this moment and i like knowing that i am always right lol

Hands off theTRIGGERS LMAO.. IM JUST KIDDIN 



I knew it would be cool tho..
U guys turned me onto a few things too that i never heard.

Awesomeriffic haha!

Jam on my crunchy jammin friends!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVx7wa1tCs8]Heightened Awareness - Steve Morse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> I fully understand setbacks lol.. Im just ready to get the show on the road
> 
> 
> Im dying to hear these pups n prob vise versa for the amps.
> 
> Lookin back.. i should have just made 1/2 dozen instead of taking on the Mt Everest.
> 
> Buying stuff in bulk tho for the project,,, i wouldnt be happy with parts in boxes.
> 
> Im ocd with stupid shit like that... lmao
> 
> 
> Ive heard so many good things too about thoses pups.
> 
> Im really lookin forward to this a8 magnet... if i dont get mhd i might pick up a duncan alternative 8. Really wanted the mhd tho...i just been too busy to worry about it.
> 
> 
> I been thru a proverbial tornado of crazy mi vida loca shit myself.
> 
> I hope Rayne is feelin better...i know hes been illin a bit.




Billy this ones for both of us brother!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - The Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ikr 

Its like pussy tho bro.. we wait n then we get some and we are like "oh yeah " and we forget all about anything previous lol.
Iits been a personal marathon lol.

Iron man challenge... im touchin the top of the mountain bro.

Cant wait to slide down the otherside.
Hopefully the momentum will propel me up any other mountain with superman speed.

The first is always the biggest tho. For me anyway. Especially since im flying solo at the moment.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDM-7xUkjuo[/ame]


Next is 1000...?? Who wants it


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjho-zVgDXo]1000 Homo DJs - Supernaut - YouTube[/ame]

  

...here's to 1000 more!


----------



## solarburn

Strippers with my rock please...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LgIDHWxFxc]Ludacris feat. Nate Dogg Area Codes Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The last song was kind of a joke, but I actually liked this kid growing up. I don't know if any of you guys are into rap (i'm actually not into it w/the exception of just a few), but this stuff isn't so bad (imo). 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx1oTY81ceE]ESHAM / ESHAM'S BOOMIN - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkXYiBE7sa4]ESHAM / DEVIL'S GROOVE - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H8dK6mUiJU]ESHAM / 4 THE SUICIDALIST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg]Saturday Night Live - Dick In A Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

1000 posts haha. Whole lotta likes too 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDP5uYBbCmY]Sam Kinison - Wild Thing. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq3YD7fNZTI]Spinal Tap - Bitch School - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

For crossroads. Hard cities breed hard people. Many nights in nightclub parties tattooin g gave me a taste for some rap too. Not much but i like the harder stuff ws well.

Real life just like metal but from a different culture. The streets are the streets. .

I gotta feel it. If i dont feel it i dont like it.

Heres one for the closet rap crew.

I think alot sounds the same but i liked this guy.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D3crqpClPY[/ame] 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc0zKB88XPM]G-Unit - Poppin' Them Thangs (Explicit Version) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4VpE-0zitU[/ame] 


Welcome to the jungle lol 
I can relate to a guy who knows what bullets sound like whizzin past you.


----------



## Rocktane

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Strippers with my rock please...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts]Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

There it is!


----------



## Billyblades

I have an uncut version somewher but this will do




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6pLKlU-8Q]Buckcherry - Crazy Bit*h (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Absolutely excellent choice Billy! Love it.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cABZfkRcQ6A]Buckcherry - Lit Up - YouTube[/ame]


Have a great night guys. Im crashin


----------



## solarburn

Awesome rock. 

Have a good one Billy.


----------



## Billyblades

Enjoy fellas. Uncut crazy bitch.

They sent me this on a dvd from their mngt after i tattooed them. I have it somewhere packed away but i found it on the net 


Dailymotion - Watch, publish, share videos


----------



## solarburn

Spank you daddy!LOL

HS!


----------



## Billyblades

Wait "ll Steve see that one!

Im crashin. Just figured i would go out with a bang


----------



## bulldozer1984

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6OMmfEH5Pg]Winger - No Man's Land HQ [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY6ZyWH60bs]Ratt - Nobody Rides For Free (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUQcPnjlvLY]Judas Priest - Dreamer Deceiver (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60Mo_Nmydg]Judas Priest - Beyond The Realms Of Death [Studio] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpCfWn5TQkI]Judas Priest - Hell Bent For Leather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo]Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mXVMtm0QQ]GO TO WORK IRISH SONG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB8Rdy7XBW8]Working for a Living - Huey Lewis and The News Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E82ozXyNjk]Loverboy-working for the weekend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

Great one Cross. Got me thinking about this one...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s]Loverboy - Turn Me Loose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA]todd rundgren - bang on the drum all day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

scat7s said:


> todd rundgren - bang on the drum all day - YouTube



Nice song :cool2:


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKAA2VxWY8]Dolly Parton - 9 to 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwic9kFx2c]Bachman-Turner Overdrive (BTO) "Takin' Care Of Business" 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

your on a roll...


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsoa1wHJT2E]Lee Dorsey - "Working In The Coal Mine" (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V134tSEaETA]Anti-Flag - You Are Fired (Take This Job, Ah Fuck it) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

had to do it crossroads 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGoDtmTllg]Johnny Paycheck - Take This Job and Shove It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB6sRQQBH6E]Rush Working Man Original Drummer John Rutsey 1974 Live! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGvF6bKurjs]Disturbed - Indestructible [MUSIC VIDEO HD] ( Lyrics In Sidebar ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ZSTL16L3U]Metallica - Orion (Instrumental) [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


Oh yeah.


----------



## shooto

blast from the past...and I KNOW you all are gonna go cop this riff and rock the F out really loud 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZVDO_BNKDc[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnJcB-W8mfQ]Puddle of Mudd - Nothing Left to Lose. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYnpWEoGmE8]Puddle Of Mudd - Away From Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgfB0wuykkA]Puddle Of Mudd - Heel Over Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

joe walsh, steve lukather, whats not to like? 

great guitar work, understated, with the keys it creates some interesting chords, beautiful....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o"]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wc5FDRg8B8]Tesla - Stir It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwOshg_tt8]Tesla - Did It For The Money [Live 1987, Audio Only #08] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWaL9BHwxbA]Tesla-Song & Emotion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnOJXTH6ggA]freedom slaves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avAvkdYa3qM]Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Simg3-D2A]Tesla - Lady Luck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AypH9zimBDE]Tesla - Mama's Fool (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2zwBRa0YhA[/ame]

Just trying to get back on track!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Scat, I didn't see your post until just now. I was on a mission I guess.


----------



## scat7s

no worries, keep on truckin bro...

i heard that henley tune on the radio on my way home from work, i was admiring the subtle guitar work, and decided i had to figure it out...so i ran inside, grabbed the tele and started gettin down! 

i love those days when playing guitar is just fun and inspiring.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGWaiFyXbiY]Joe Walsh - LIFE'S BEEN GOOD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Hi everyone! Loving the pix.. Henley was a treat. Teslas pdg... He sounds like shit today. His voice is fukked. I saw them live on their first album tour where they kicked ass!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWHemXuNCVI]Leslie West & Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Billyblades said:


> Hi everyone! Loving the pix.. Henley was a treat. Teslas pdg... He sounds like shit today. His voice is fukked. I saw them live on their first album tour where they kicked ass!
> 
> 
> Leslie West & Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube


 
^ nice...being in a CO band, of course we cover RMW


----------



## shooto

bet you listen to the WHOLE thing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZawuqVe8V1Q]Iron Maiden - Piece Of Mind (Original 1983) + Bonus Tracks (Reissue 1995) (Full Album) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG69PMDBfaE]W.A.S.P - Blind In Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KK9cVZvg0M]James Gang - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm6cs6Iet2U]Motley Crue - Red Hot (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just wanted to.hear some good ol shiznit 

You know.. fuk anybody that says rock is dead.

Its a music of an entire generation of the known world!

Its "our " classical of our time. It made history.
People will study led zeppelin, Van Halen Priest n Ozzy for generations to come.

Kids know rock again. Im seeing more and more know ...

Less rap.. more rock. The musical season for rock is coming ...
Rap is now lame n boring..



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0]James Gang - "Walk Away" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Red hot.. maiden...motley.. wasp.. fuk yeah!


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5WxLMeFrrE]Joe Walsh - Turn to stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ol school. Theres a plexi in there lol..




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7V5-O8Zk2k]Steely Dan - Reelin in the Years ('73) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWsmV49yDG8]Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do ('75) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tzs67t2aDk]"Rock'n Me" (Live) - Steve Miller Band - Oracle Event - San Francisco - September 22, 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JmrUPTTWI]Iron Maiden - 1981-04-29 - Beat Club - Bremen, Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

nice call billy

this might be my fav guitar/sitar? solo of all time...its in the top 20

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgYuLsudaJQ"]Steely Dan[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92zMMZWPyGE]Black Friday Steely Dan with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Les Moore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSiCjYIvrM]Stevie Ray Vaughan Live at the El Mocambo 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

shooto said:


> bet you listen to the WHOLE thing
> 
> Iron Maiden - Piece Of Mind (Original 1983) + Bonus Tracks (Reissue 1995) (Full Album) - HD - YouTube



You were right Shooto, I couldn't turn it off! I haven't listened to the whole thing in years...by far my favorite Maiden album!


----------



## shooto

Friday Night...Turn it up-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSdu9Zw6R54]Turn Up The Radio- Autograph - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEzFgCLv8c]Eric Clapton - BB King -Crossroads 2010 - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxocpsxGz4w]Foghat Slow Ride Live with Rod Price Slide Guitar Intro Detroit 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Man there's some fucking killer guitar tones in these! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNzHlBTxk8E]Savoy Brown Louisiana Blues - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J78JRDHEifw]Savoy Brown - Savoy Brown Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-9iNVoeghI]Steppenwolf - The Pusherman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

The ultimate stoner song! :cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6TFW1F6oY0]Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Not often mentioned, but Stevie "Guitar" Miller was awesome.

Here he is doin' Mercury Blues.

Cheers, Barrie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJJvyPXPssg]Steve Miller Band - Mercury Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Steppenwolf - The Pusherman - YouTube



Use to play the shit out of this back in High School when I went through my 60's and after rock stage. I had to watch it though cause my mom didn't appreciate the singer saying gawd damn throughout the song. So I had to maintain volume when she was home.


----------



## Billyblades

Finished a crazy week.of extreme tattooing and piercing.
Steves amp got finished wiring today. My Billys Angels (new helpers-3 young hotties )
Misplaced the fuses.
Gonna go to local elec store monday because radio shack dont carry shit anymore.

Not for these high voltages anyway ...monday i will be putting it all together and getting vids up when i ship it to Steve on tues after i check everything over n fire it up!
"Fuk the naysayers! 
Took 13 weeks to get my splawn... ceriatone says 10 weeks to ship a dumble... so youll get that in 12 weeks..

So 5 weeks aint bad 

Been alot of crazy shit. But i never quit.







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY]Free - All Right Now [totp] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3VqY9dp8SE]Golden Country by REO Speedwagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaVSTifrIuA]Deep Purple - Child In Time [Live in 1970] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg]Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper 1976 [Studio Version]cowbell link in description - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZI_aEalijE]The Simpsons Stonecutters Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqqEFoJPL4]Blue Oyster Cult: Burnin' For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK-nVzp5NbE]Lunatic Fringe by Red Rider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlwLmyaa454]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b93emxRPh68]Muddy Waters - Going Down Slow - ChicagoFest 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqyWZHhlk-M]Muddy Waters - You've Got To Love Her With A Feeling - ChicagoFest 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Sorry peeps.

This isnt the most humble post but considering all the shit i had to eat..

If i dont get this shit out i would melt down 
Fukkit.
Im a real dude.
If you know me you understand...

Alot of hate i have endured. A long way havevi.traveled.
To the ones who ripped me off i say thank you.

You sparked my determination and you lit the fuse to your own fukkin bomb.
People can talk any bullshit they want.

Seeings believing and my mods were a success and now the Blades amps are coming like fighter jets getting ready to drop the hammer.

If i wouldnt have been ripped off i wouldve surely been another spokesman for the Cameron Friedman brand.

I would have thought like Porsche owners think. Let them pony up the entrance fee to the bigboy club or do without. Price equals exclusivity and performance from racetrack breeding.

After i was ripped off i learned alot. I didnt want to be suckered anymore.

I did my thing so i wouldnt he at their mercy. I wanted my amp.. but after that ordeali learned how i can.get what i wanted without being hosed..

I can see why they were greedy... because the circuit is that good. You really just want it all for youself.. and believe this...

I thought about it....

I thought i could charge out the wazoo for this mod because Cameron is under contact "not " to do them anymore...

The amp is realy the holy grail Marshaol tone...

I really dont need anyone to cosign.to this because i "know " it!



No fantasy...
Just real life experience.


The expensive guys who treated me like shit..

I gave you an easy option..


Tic...tic...tic 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ]David Bowie - Life On Mars? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY]David Bowie's "Space Oddity" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKYYiYcr21Q]Megadeth These Boots Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Good stuff Cross..  hope youre havn a good night my friend.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nBY40Bdan0]Megadeth - Train of Consequences - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> Sorry peeps.
> 
> This isnt the most humble post but considering all the shit i had to eat..
> 
> If i dont get this shit out i would melt down
> Fukkit.
> Im a real dude.
> If you know me you understand...
> 
> Alot of hate i have endured. A long way havevi.traveled.
> To the ones who ripped me off i say thank you.
> 
> You sparked my determination and you lit the fuse to your own fukkin bomb.
> People can talk any bullshit they want.
> 
> Seeings believing and my mods were a success and now the Blades amps are coming like fighter jets getting ready to drop the hammer.
> 
> If i wouldnt have been ripped off i wouldve surely been another spokesman for the Cameron Friedman brand.
> 
> I would have thought like Porsche owners think. Let them pony up the entrance fee to the bigboy club or do without. Price equals exclusivity and performance from racetrack breeding.
> 
> After i was ripped off i learned alot. I didnt want to be suckered anymore.
> 
> I did my thing so i wouldnt he at their mercy. I wanted my amp.. but after that ordeali learned how i can.get what i wanted without being hosed..
> 
> I can see why they were greedy... because the circuit is that good. You really just want it all for youself.. and believe this...
> 
> I thought about it....
> 
> I thought i could charge out the wazoo for this mod because Cameron is under contact "not " to do them anymore...
> 
> The amp is realy the holy grail Marshaol tone...
> 
> I really dont need anyone to cosign.to this because i "know " it!
> 
> 
> 
> No fantasy...
> Just real life experience.
> 
> 
> The expensive guys who treated me like shit..
> 
> I gave you an easy option..
> 
> 
> Tic...tic...tic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube



Billy there is nothing wrong with having the business idea "fuck you to the guys who charge 4k for an amp and rip people off. Im gunna blow you out the water". In fact, its great.. 

But there is no need to say it every week man.. Just chill out. Let it go man geez. Be humble. Do your thing. Build great amps and sell em for half the price of theirs. That is saying fuck you to em already.. Act professional.. Get your name out there with respect. 

You can have the attitude of "fuck being professional" but that is just deterring rational people from buying your products. Seriously nobody wants to buy an amp made by a guy that blows his lid every 5 minutes.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qhacXBK3fQ]The Rascals - A Beautiful Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Omg..
you thought that was blowing up or flying off the handle??? Lmao

Thats ok... i have to hear bullshit every week so its just me venting..
No biggy...

Go start another bash thread about this now lol.....

If people were cool.... maybe i wouldnt have shit to unload..

I personally have to deal with it and writing it down keeps my sanity because i use their (your) negativity for energy and the post is the waste product neededvto get out of my head.

Sorry you dont care for it but if you look at shit like last few weeks.. including your thread to bash me.. its still fresh wounds...

You just keep slicing away...

Non fukkin stop with grunch n the others.



Ps... did you think... i needed this forum to sell stuff??? 


This is my chillout spot.

Not a sales pitch..



And really bulldozer.. dilligaf on your opinion n posts.


Have a nice day.

I am


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. folks.. back to the music 

Hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRkvg_LuZvk]Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against The Machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'm a couple hours early w/this, but what the hell! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSTapSSoe9E]The Young Rascals Live ''Groovin' '' 1967. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I am a Prifessional at being "me " lol.

I have a day job ...i build amps and mod just to say fuk u to the monopoly.

If noboby gets it.. then they dont get it. 

So for those concerned about my professional image.

I am a professional Anarchist lol. There ya go.
I mod n build just for fun of taking money from the monopoly.

Steves... i built his amp for absolutely no profit..

Just because hes a good guy...! 

Its not a sales concept... its a revolt from greed and consumerism.

I dont posture for sales like a lying politician. I am a guy holding a sign saying FTW!



The ones who can see wazzup can drink from the fountain. Ill pour them a cup all day long.

The ones with no vision wanting me to step in line and march like a puppet..

Sorry bout your luck.

I am free and i am me.


If you dont like the message... please do not read my posts.

Sometimes they are just my release of the negativity so i can concentrate on positivity.



Remember the guy who quit..

Nobody else does either!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvwzanCLCo]Know Your Enemy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oZPTlI3MEo]The Shortest Straw - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWlSw5Kb0dg]Metallica - Wherever I May Roam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Takin my neice to buildabear workshop today for her birthday. 
Going to watch the kiddies build a stuffed animal. 
Enjoying their innocense..and happiness.. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q]Korn - Coming Undone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr3x7tS__dE]Korn - Here To Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr3x7tS__dE]Korn - Here To Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk1g6jJTsXY]The Eagles Lyin' eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZ_0Akm8h4]Billy Squier - Everybody Wants You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> Omg..
> you thought that was blowing up or flying off the handle??? Lmao
> 
> Thats ok... i have to hear bullshit every week so its just me venting..
> No biggy...
> 
> Go start another bash thread about this now lol.....
> 
> If people were cool.... maybe i wouldnt have shit to unload..
> 
> I personally have to deal with it and writing it down keeps my sanity because i use their (your) negativity for energy and the post is the waste product neededvto get out of my head.
> 
> Sorry you dont care for it but if you look at shit like last few weeks.. including your thread to bash me.. its still fresh wounds...
> 
> You just keep slicing away...
> 
> Non fukkin stop with grunch n the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps... did you think... i needed this forum to sell stuff???
> 
> 
> This is my chillout spot.
> 
> Not a sales pitch..
> 
> 
> 
> And really bulldozer.. dilligaf on your opinion n posts.
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> I am



I was giving advice. You want to take it as a personal attack then fine don't take my advice.


----------



## Billyblades

bulldozer1984 said:


> I was giving advice. You want to take it as a personal attack then fine don't take my advice.


I dont consider it an attack but from your previous treatment i prefer you not comment at all on any of my situations.  your "advice " is not needed. I survived 40yrs without it and doin just super without it .

I never came here asking for anything...especially advice...

I wholeheartedly know every move i make.

Your assumptions are incorrect. Rational and non judgemental people have no trouble finding me.
I have 4 orders right at the moment.

People want tone.... they are understanding my position and support it as clients as well as friends...

Have a nice day.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Previous treatment ? All I have ever done is questioned your work standards.. I've never attacked u in any way shape or form I've never attacked you on a personal level. You know that.. 
I don't know if you remember but I used to defend you man. 

You take every little thing as a personal vendetta you have some really thin skin.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ]Korn - Falling Away From Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy Sunday fuckers!   ...you can cut the tension in here with a knife! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUQT4hykPd0]ACDC Have A Drink on Me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hLLe7j_tKA]AC/DC - Touch Too Much - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09rHDabBQfA&feature=player_detailpage]TESTAMENT - More Than Meets The Eye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Then let's start cuttin!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWNN0xi_ltI&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Omen - Die By The Blade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HmW9rVAtVs]Big Wreck - Albatross - official music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU4SwIqwcZY]Big Wreck - A Million Days (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

DirtySteve said:


> Happy Sunday fuckers!   ...you can cut the tension in here with a knife!



Lol Steve its Monday morning here 

And Yeh your right so here is my contribution

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXrhX0kD-mA[/ame]

Hahahaha


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow, I didn't realize you were that far ahead of us. It's sunday, almost 7pm here...you guys are in the future!  (mmm, this JD Honey taste good)

Well, good morning then! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FbJP4m1DBU]ac[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Your a pisshead Steve ! Lol 

Yeh man its 11:20 am here I'm having smoko break. Jump in your time machine and come join me. Lol


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know what a pisshead is, but I'm going to assume it's not the same as if someone said over here, lol!

I'm using the time machine to cook up some ribs and shrimp as we speak! ...as soon as it cools down, I'll be right over. What are we smoking? :cool2:


----------



## bulldozer1984

Ahh a pisshead is someone who drinks a lot of piss.. AKA. Alcohol.. lol 

Well I don't smoke anymore so you will have to bring your own. You can smoke inside I don't mind.. lol


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s57FtD2HKLw]Tool - Eulogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

bulldozer1984 said:


> Ahh a pisshead is someone who drinks a lot of piss.. AKA. Alcohol.. lol
> 
> Well I don't smoke anymore so you will have to bring your own. You can smoke inside I don't mind.. lol



For the record, I'm not as much of a lush as it might seem here on the forum. My blackout days are long over with. I don't get drunk anymore I just like to get a buzz on now and then. I'm not really a drunk, I just play one one TV. 

As for the smoke, well...it's better than drugs. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ice Cream Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Georgia Satellite kicked some ass in their day.

MON CHERI

Cheers, Barrie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGAx-JtuESU]Georgia Satellites - Mon Cheri - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. steppin.outta the box.

I heard this on pandora mixed in with my usual station and just liked the groove.
Still crunch.. just cool new keyboard crunch haha...

Just a fresh twist...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o]SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eVZenBd1VE]BAD COMPANY - Bad Company (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q__ozbrEDh0]Megadeth Killing is my Business Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW15O-JXs5E]Bad company Rock and roll fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSsw6CsMN1g]Def Leppard - Too Late For Love (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]

Been a cool day.. birthday party for the kiddies lol. So innocent and beautiful kids can be..
got a busy day tomorrow 
Just been.zoning out on some music. Sundays are for chillin. Been workin alot of Sundays. 
Almost 8 days a week ...
(Gotta love the Beatles)


----------



## Holme

5 DAYS LATE!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEvxKlDsp_E]Roger Daltrey - Free Me (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Get out here will you!


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEA5mBPb6OM]The Queers ~ Get a Life and Live It Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY]The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMcN3VYoGGI&sns=em]Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Babies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0R_oDEvYUY]Halloween! - Bobby Pickett - Monster Mash - (HD Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Maybe soon we can share in a new era of peace and coolness here.

I enjoy so many peoples company here.  wish we can "all " get along.

If people have a disagreement.. it is ok.

When it evolves into nasty fueds.... it never makes me happy.

I would really like for everyone here to enjoy your day!

I am so "over " the bullshit and tension...so please understand this and lets stop all the infighting here.

To my friends who allready know me .. we always been cool.

To the people poking n stabbing..

I will accept you and your differences as you should mine.

Lets just be cool. Im not into telling people how to.live and believe in freedom of being an idividual.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROLs8M8BjE4[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXCKLJGLENs]The Cure - Lovesong (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54]Tesla - Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a90_d_tPhBs]The Cure - Boys Don't Cry (Live in Japan 1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk08Zb6oyf8]The Cure - The Love Cats (Live in Japan 1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyNvZglErpw]The Cure - Close To Me - Live 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7QmLS-WirA]Teenage Bottlerocket "Headbanger" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Welcome to the thread Grunch.

Thank you for taking down my pic.


----------



## Grunch

Billyblades said:


> Welcome to the thread Grunch.
> 
> Thank you for taking down my pic.



You're welcome. Peace.


----------



## Billyblades

Peace sounds great to my ears man. Got to admit.. neither of us will lay down n be beaten lol. So lets get along man. 

Never liked fighting you anyway.. 

Much rather enjoy your posts....

Have a great day G


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Saw these guys open for John Fogerty about 15 years ago.

BOTTLE ROCKETS ~ RADAR GUN

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wjhTt9fqYY]Radar Gun - Bottle Rockets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M]Junior Brown "Highway Patrol" - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cILBcpv2fw]Breaking The Law (Live at the Seminole Hard Rock Arena) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Love em both Steve. Preist is awesome and Junior Brown kills me on that guitar / lap steel peice. I remember him doin' one I believe was called, Broke Down South of Dallas.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Found it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMR-PX4OHK0]Junior Brown - Broke Down South Of Dallas - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Billyblades

This is off a damn good album. I posted this before but just wanted to hear it.

Title Says it all...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4fqsvciuFU]Judas Priest - Worth Fighting For w/ lyrics (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackone

one of the most underrated bluesmen to have lived

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMcCU-IEghM]John Hammond - Got Love If You Want It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Billy what's up man? I've never heard that and if I heard it on the radio or something I'd never guess it was Priest...cool.


----------



## Billyblades

JP demo



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG3tf3mjuoI]Judas Priest - Heart of a Lion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkFnLwqACt4]Ratt - Nobody Rides For Free (official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Hey Steve.. yeah.. Angel of Retribution is the album. They got the entire album.on youtube. I like everysong but lochness.

Got your fuses.  just had a weekend of birthday parties n family events. Goin in tomorrow to finish your amp..

Had some stuff here on the forums this weekend but we hopefully got that all ironed out with the mods.

Everybody seems to be not wanting to fight anymore. 

Looking forward to your NAD thread now.

Had to clear the road lol..


Soon as i get everything together i will package it up n ship to you. Pm your address again.
my girls straightened everything up.. now i cant find anything.

3 girls touchin stuff n cleaning while i tattoo. 

Of course i will probably get you on the phone and do a video.


----------



## solarburn

The air is clear again. Breath in breath out...


----------



## shooto

Junior Brown...now there's a baddazz from the past


----------



## thrawn86

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The air is clear again. Breath in breath out...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIF_b4WIlCQ[/ame]

.....wax on, wax off, lefta circle, righta circle.........


----------



## Billyblades

Hope everybody had a good day 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywNYWAbYiW0]Judas Priest - Victim of Changes (Live 1983) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS6aoz0xiBg]Pink Floyd - Hey You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ahhh screw it.. required listening. Definately top 10!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBv5MDhLwj4]Pink Floyd - The Wall (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooZ1CcL8M5k]W.A.S.P. - Mean Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIg5_Ji5uOg]Methadones "Say Goodbye To Your Generation" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SmokeyDopey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVo4lzSbL5Y]Faith in God - Bad Religion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgdvZw9lpPg]Eric Clapton - I Ain't Gonna Stand For It (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

well hell 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0]Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoq5vdgMhno]Eric Clapton~Broken Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChnwYB9mSqY]Jimi Hendrix - Inside Out (People, Hell and Angels) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

gdh1532 said:


> well hell
> 
> Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte - YouTube


----------



## DirtySteve

I fucking love this band! Except for hair of and love hurts...way over played those are.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkjBGZmqHdo]Nazareth - Beggars Day-Rose in the Heather - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AC49JiR608]NAZARETH " Miss Misery " 1975 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNAspAIF1sU]Nazareth Gone Dead Train - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiVb1zhme0]Nazareth - "Bad, bad Boy" - live - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

...might wanna burn one before this. :cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kisbVKlxVCM]Nazareth - Morning Dew (alt version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSxFUFk-GLQ]NOFX- eddie bruce and paul (7/12) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE2uZoSsjXU]Nofx - 72 Hookers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imf25Squ8ro]Ramones - It's Alive (The Rainbow) 1977 GQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> Ramones - It's Alive (The Rainbow) 1977 GQ - YouTube



Best post in this thread.


----------



## DirtySteve

I love the Ramones and I'm so glad I got to see them live! It's one of those memories that seems like it was yesterday and it was 1989. I stood 6 feet in front of Johnny the entire show and I swear my ears have been ringing ever since...I'll never forget it. I have one of his picks from that show.


----------



## 2203xman

Steve,Beggars day brought back some memories.A very talented bud and former roomate did a cover version in a heavier style,and it rocked.Love the Ramones,and the uh oh type vocal delivery.That's as punk as I can get,but I do like the Ramones.


----------



## diesect20022000

DirtySteve said:


> Ramones - It's Alive (The Rainbow) 1977 GQ - YouTube


 YESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNW8lqe1tk]Sam Kinison - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

it's Friday f*ckers....go punch someone in the face!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwuWzIq6kwg]Entombed - Wolverine Blues (Full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

DirtySteve said:


> Ramones - It's Alive (The Rainbow) 1977 GQ - YouTube


 
^ haven't seen that in awhile...what an awesome show-


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8rWAaaMmC8]Motorhead - Blue Suede Shoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I seem to be jumping all over the place tonight. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1g9PFtSCKw]Faith No More - We Care A Lot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

DirtySteve said:


> I seem to be jumping all over the place tonight.
> 
> Faith No More - We Care A Lot - YouTube


 

^ that first album is still my favorite FNM


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZWXtSIl0gk]DIG A PONY (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

it's good for a rainy day. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGeEqaArOgM]Dio - Holy Diver - lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7dG_m3MsI]Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I have to admit, I liked the second one better.


----------



## DirtySteve

Some new shit Quazar kid just turned me on to in another thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffP5X9MSZ1Y]Ty Segall - People These Days - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCMSYRgRdAo]Ty Segall "Thank God For Sinners" 10/16/12 - CONAN on TBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

One of the coolest fan-made videos...really great job

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRyh2cxJCp0]Mr. Bungle - Retrovertigo Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Such a beautiful song with such a deep meaning...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85alFFQZ9To]Queens Of The Stone Age The Mosquito Song, With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Just because I came across it and thought it was cool!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCKVPjmyME0]Queen of the stone age acoustic - YouTube[/ame]

It's cool to see Dave on the kit... 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW2AKkwJb_c]Queens of the Stone Age - Avon (Feat. Dave Grohl) Glastonbury 2002 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXrwFBG7-7s]Queens of the Stone Age w/ Dave Grohl: A Song for the Dead (Live @ Glastonbury 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sam marshall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klkAIv3lyG0&feature=related]Buckcherry - Lit Up (Live at Woodstock '99 1999-07-23) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e74Q5BLzzKQ]27- Joe Walsh, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai & Brian May - Rocky Mountain Way - Live At Sevilla 1991 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Very cool .. and very 60's man ... loved it. Tons of energy.
Cheers, Barrie.




DirtySteve said:


> Some new shit Quazar kid just turned me on to in another thread.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

shooto said:


> One of the coolest fan-made videos...really great job
> 
> Mr. Bungle - Retrovertigo Music Video - YouTube



That is truely disturbing ... I'm out just based on the violence alone, and what young viewers in an unabalanced state draw from that. And the music sucked 

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Joe Walsh and Billy Gibbons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSBAPMQEctg]Joe Walsh and Billy Gibbons - Life in the Fast Lane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Las Palmas Norte said:


> That is truely disturbing ... I'm out just based on the violence alone, and what young viewers in an unabalanced state draw from that. And the music sucked
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.


 
well then, I guess the person who made the video accomplished what they wanted to do...disturb you...and get you talking about their art -


----------



## DirtySteve

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Very cool .. and very 60's man ... loved it. Tons of energy.
> Cheers, Barrie.



Apparently there's a big underground scene happening and these guys are heading it up...that's what I heard.


----------



## Billyblades

Whew... been busy.. but in all the chaos i had to call Steve today to let him hear his new Beast!

The Amp is done.  and it fukn ROCKS!!!

It was a great talk and a very proud moment. STEVE IS MY FRIEND..
I TOOK ALOT OF HITS DURING THIS BUT ALLS WELL THAT ENDS WELL 

ONE THINGS FOR SURE... WE KNOW WHO are FRIENDS! 

Im used to uphill battles... and i personally thank you guys for being supportive when everybody else wanted to bash.

.

When i took this on i had amps allready sold that had to complete and i halted my debut to get this done for Steve. I wasnt ready to do my twenty watters yet and completly designed and built this from SCRATCH. I told Steve 3 weeks but thats when i had help running my shop. 
Well.. i had to fire my right hand man , and do EVERYthing myself..


Well 6 weeks aint bad lol.

Video tomorrow!

Steve.. you allready know wazzup brother!

Hope you guys (my friends) are having a great night n doing well.

Im back lol.. just determined s o b lol




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jTJ81da2IU]Judas Priest - Private Property - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Yessss!


----------



## Billyblades

Btw.. excellent music choices ! I even liked the few that were a little "outthere " 

And.. the Beatles.. i have so much musical appreciation for what they have done!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Whew... been busy.. but in all the chaos i had to call Steve today to let him hear his new Beast!...



:cool2:


----------



## Billyblades

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yessss!



Indeed my friend... Indeed! Loyalty... and my word mean alot to.me.

You guys are my friends and i know it because i "feel " it. You "are " real to me.

Not just a name on a computer.. 

We talked about goodtimes and fukked up times and our lives and kids.

I really do appreciate you guys and really am "your friend ".

We just dont.live next to each other to jam or have a beer..

But you guys are real good fellas and i like you guys alot.

Its not a billys bro club bullshit like some say.

We are just likeminded dudes chillin enjoying a passion.

Fukkit.. we are alice and can do whatever we want.

I bust my ass all day long and come here to chill.

I always had Steves bedt interest in ming at all times... even before the amp..

But i am happy thats its done. 
Im happy that i will have another friend enjoying sonething.i feel is fukkin awesone and

Im happy to have the mojority of you guys being my friends......

Im not an amp salesperson.

Im just a dude who loves everything awesome, badass and dont care about " business"..

Im more just a lover of the same shiznit you.guys love! 

I just like using my skills... thats what i gottem for 

Never could dunk a basketball... shoot pool or play like Yngwie...

But i can do some things pdg..


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Billyblades said:


> Whew... been busy.. but in all the chaos i had to call Steve today to let him hear his new Beast!
> 
> The Amp is done.  and it fukn ROCKS!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Do a big fat A chord with Steve's amp for the tube contest, win him a tube!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEPAirsQy-Q]Iron Maiden - These Colours Dont Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Do a big fat A chord with Steve's amp for the tube contest, win him a tube!



Man I was just trying to figure out how to say that, haha...Billy can keep the tube, I just want the amp to win.


...btw, your fuckin' A was the "fattest" one yet...IMO.


----------



## Billyblades

What contest hehe... Steves got some loud motherfreakin el84s comin.. sounds like my 50 watter!!!

I would love for you to.put this next to.your dsl40 in a side by side db match.

These classictone trannies are fukkin great! 

Tipping hat to the guys at classictone and wgs!!! Great Products!!!

This is one loud mofo.

The ppimv on the rear is switchable on off. Inspired by my Metaltronics amp!
Total raging sound at talking volumes!!! 

I have a "voicing switch on the rear for the times you want to get deep n dark.
Switches the midrange down to whats in Bogner uberschall.

Of course the preamp will sing anything from ACDC to Metallica,,, VH and more.

Very versatile.

My desert island amp.


----------



## Billyblades

Nice sound quality on this...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw51MNAp9IY]Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhhYqr44LfU]Guitar Legends 1992 - Full Concert - YouTube[/ame]


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Billyblades




----------



## Dogs of Doom

can't wait to see & hear the final product!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILJGD60GS2w]TRIUMPH THE US FESTIVAL 83 WHEN THE LIGHTS GO DOWN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> What contest hehe... Steves got some loud motherfreakin el84s comin.. sounds like my 50 watter!!!
> 
> I would love for you to.put this next to.your dsl40 in a side by side db match.
> 
> These classictone trannies are fukkin great!
> 
> Tipping hat to the guys at classictone and wgs!!! Great Products!!!
> 
> This is one loud mofo.
> 
> The ppimv on the rear is switchable on off. Inspired by my Metaltronics amp!
> Total raging sound at talking volumes!!!
> 
> I have a "voicing switch on the rear for the times you want to get deep n dark.
> Switches the midrange down to whats in Bogner uberschall.
> 
> Of course the preamp will sing anything from ACDC to Metallica,,, VH and more.
> 
> Very versatile.
> 
> My desert island amp.



The contest is in the Tone Zone. http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/54437-show-us-your-big-fat-win-12ax7.html The prize for the fattest A is a tube. I don't have a way to record yet, but I didn't want to do it without my amp anyway.

I'm sure I'll still have my DSL and can do a comparison, but again...no way to record yet. At this point, since it isn't selling I might go trade it for a bunch of cool shit including a recorder and a couple of pedals I've been wanting to try, like a wah, and a really good delay...and maybe a fuzz of some kind. ...or I may go another route completely and pick up a better acoustic, I don''t know, I need a better acoustic bad! I've already recovered from buying my amp so it's not about the money anymore.


----------



## JCarno

> Originally Posted by Billyblades
> Video tomorrow!



It's tomorrow.  I'm anxiously awaiting to hear this thing. Or did I miss it.


----------



## Billyblades

Ok Steve... not the official video... i filmed this last night tired as hell.. no food or drink allday tattooing.

I was busy all day today but managed to throw this up for the helluvit 

No bashing please..lol.. i havnt played guitar in a month lol. Been just bustin my ass.. 




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ-OmjuE1ng&list=UULeymFO9XIiaNpTrCZMl00A&index=1[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Sounds tits Billy! I happen to like the Gold Knobs too.LOL

More clips later. I have to get ready for work so I'm head'n out shortly. One thing I'll say is I'd fuck shit up with that amp and panties would fall.

If I had a pussy it'd be wet.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Weird! I click the link and it goes to my YT channel. I's confused...
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the link?


must be private or deleted...

It plays on the forum though...


----------



## solarburn

Got it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

above link


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## Billyblades

No.. i uploaded it from my phone.. i corrected it in my.post with the proper url


----------



## solarburn

Ok. I just looked at your post again. Got it.


----------



## Billyblades

Fukkk. Steves in bed.probably. he heard it on the phone but he is happy!

I just got to wrap it up n shoot another vid.

Its got a cool switch i add to the rear to drop the midz to uberscgall tonestack. It sounds soo freakin huge.. .

Camera is just quick n dirty. Bad sound quality but you can get a good enough peek.


It feels awesome to play to... very sensitive bounce to the strings.

Chewy as shit too!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sounds good Billy!


----------



## solarburn

I rewrote in my post just below your vid Billy.


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks. It freakin rips! I love a small amp that doesnt sound like a small amp.

It delivers on all counts gainwise... camera doesnt even do.it justice but its just like my hundred watter. Anyway.. the 20 was rather challenging because its based off my 100 watter and sounds amazing. Rich n chewy baby beast lol.

Its gor a sweet raunch to.it too.
Them classictone transformers qre grrrreat!

Keep in mind.. i built everything by hand. Circuit is a blend of some of the best marshall mods known to man.

Steves gonna be rockin out!

Hes a great guy and this is a custom boutique build ... no kit... just for him.

Its Firebolt 20... number "one "



First prototype goin his way!


----------



## Billyblades

Loved your post brother.
thanks ...


solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sounds tits Billy! I happen to like the Gold Knobs too.LOL
> 
> More clips later. I have to get ready for work so I'm head'n out shortly. One thing I'll say is I'd fuck shit up with that amp and panties would fall.
> 
> If I had a pussy it'd be wet.


----------



## solarburn

100 watts of chewy sticky Marshall tone. Yeah...I'd want that fucking amp.

I'm out for tonite!


----------



## thrawn86

Billy, I can't listen to the whole vid cause im on the road and my load times stink, but that rocks. I love it.


----------



## Ghostman

Chunky as hell and I have to have one! Top notch Billy! The "I am Evil" riffs sold me.

PM me with a price and availability.....


----------



## Billyblades

Ghost...
Dude.. that is a huge compliment brother. I know we went full circle and i am happy to have you as a friend.
Thank you for the compliment. 

I tell people 6-8 weeks now but i have a new apprentice at my shop who is an out of work electrician .

Hes into.helping out with the cause and free me up to build more.

I have 3 other orders going on now. I have new help now so things will get done with a little more speed. 


I have another one on the bench as we speak. Going to finish it up after Steves is on.the truck.

Pm me with your ideas. Head combo etc..

Im building a black n gold combo now to be finished very shortly. Serial number 2 for the 20 watters. 

Wgs green beret goin in it..

I can do whatever you want in any color...

This is a badass circuit..


Thanks again for the compliment..

Your guys support really means alot to.me.

Its been a long uphill battle thru alot of shit..

I am still smilin after it all.


----------



## shooto

that sure is one wicked-sounding 20 watt....nice work Billy...maybe I didn't hear it but it has to have ext. outs for a big cab, right?


----------



## Billyblades

Yes sir 

Thanks btw 
Has 2 outs and an impedence selelector. 4-8-16 ohm. Just like a regular Marshall head would have.

I didnt want this to be a sucky mini "not quite there " version. 

I designed this to be a serious amplifier dspite its lower wattage.

Would be great for studios, gigging guitarists or quiet practice.

My friend came into my shop today and told me it was louder than his 100 watt solid state amp..

Ill take his word on.it.

Its a loud lil beast .


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Thanks btw
> Has 2 outs and an impedence selelector. 4-8-16 ohm. Just like a regular Marshall head would have.
> 
> I didnt want this to be a sucky mini "not quite there " version.
> 
> I designed this to be a serious amplifier dspite its lower wattage.
> 
> Would be great for studios, gigging guitarists or quiet practice.
> 
> My friend came into my shop today and told me it was louder than his 100 watt solid state amp..
> 
> Ill take his word on.it.
> 
> Its a loud lil beast .



Gotta say Billy that amp sounds fucking great !


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks Bulldozer.  much appreciated. Sincerely..


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. i need a song haha. Thank you guys.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VsMeDzCTGg]King's X - It's Love (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

That thing sounds wicked dude! Nice job! I'd proudly play one of those.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u-eS39EBkA]Kings X- Dug Pinnick tells it like it is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Smile big and stick up your middle finger Billy!  Nice job! Congrats Steve, it sounds sweet! I hope all of the judgemental assholes recognize.


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, I'm late to my own party...again!  What a great way to start the day though! 

It sounds awesome! Over the phone was farting out some, but that vid sounds fucking awesome!!! Thanks man!


----------



## JCarno

I gotta agree with everyone else. That thing sounds wicked!


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

DirtySteve said:


> Haha, I'm late to my own party...again!  What a great way to start the day though!
> 
> It sounds awesome! Over the phone was farting out some, but that vid sounds fucking awesome!!! Thanks man!



Holy effing $h!t, that is one brutal sounding amp! Congrats on a project well worth waiting for! Brutal sounds great but I'd like to hear it through all its paces including clean and crunch all at different volumes.

Great job Billy!


----------



## DirtySteve

That's just a demo he did for me, I didn't even know he was going to post it on the forum....it's not the official demo.


----------



## Billyblades

Wow... what a great way to start the day. 

Great compliments from our friends and a great private message from You Steve! 

I was so... wanting to call you up last night but know we had different schedules so i i let ya sleep haha..

Glad you guys like. I pour my heart n soul into each amp.  Each one has a story too..


This thing is built to outlast us! Its got a story all of its own...

Alot of people dont or didnt want this to happen.
They are thinkin about the money they will be losing. Im just happy to be doing something i love and sharing it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, yes I know...I need to get a life!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Congratulations on the forthcoming NAD, Steve!


----------



## Stringjunkie

C'mon billy, RAWK a A chord in Steve's honor for vindication!


----------



## Grunch

That thing still isn't finished yet?


----------



## DirtySteve

Hmm, it is finished...that's what we're talking about.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> Hmm, it is finished...that's what we're talking about.



Do you have it yet?


----------



## DirtySteve

pedecamp said:


> Holy effing $h!t, that is one brutal sounding amp! Congrats on a project well worth waiting for! Brutal sounds great but I'd like to hear it through all its paces including clean and crunch all at different volumes.
> 
> Great job Billy!



Yeah I'm sure Billy rocked it out because he knows what kind of tones I'm looking for. Hopefully the official demo will show all that.


----------



## DirtySteve

No Grunch, but it's done so I should have it next week!


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> No Grunch, but it's done so I should have it next week!



Okay then.


----------



## DirtySteve

...see post #1212.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> ...see post #1212.



Ah, it's not finished yet.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Seriously Grunchie, eat a dick man.


----------



## Grunch

Stringjunkie said:


> Seriously Grunchie, eat a dick man.



What? Why?


----------



## Stringjunkie

You're being a downer, it's really effecting my buzz..lmao
Seriously, just stop at congrats Steve and quit digging at this, or not, you're a big boy. But haven't you ever heard of the golden rule?


----------



## Grenade

Congrats Steve, I'm sure you'll be happy. Good job Billy, I bet your proud.


----------



## Grunch

Stringjunkie said:


> You're being a downer, it's really effecting my buzz..lmao
> Seriously, just stop at congrats Steve and quit digging at this, or not, you're a big boy. But haven't you ever heard of the golden rule?



I'd love to congratulate him, but he doesn't have his amp yet. It's not even assembled. I've always been on Steve's side in this debacle. I've never said anything bad about Steve or the amp.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## paul-e-mann

Careful now........lets not get this thread closed too.


----------



## DWK302

May want to use a good mic when done. Sounds like a typical Marshall circuit, except a bit more brittle. Like a Class 5 on steroids. Some people like that.


----------



## 2203xman

Sounds great,the 'tallica sounds right on with this amp,and I know Steve is going to have gain to spare.Great job,and congrats to both parties. (Nice features!)


----------



## DirtySteve

DWK302 said:


> May want to use a good mic when done. Sounds like a typical Marshall circuit, except a bit more brittle. Like a Class 5 on steroids. Some people like that.



Nice edit. It took you 3 hrs to come up with THAT?


----------



## DirtySteve

2203xman said:


> Sounds great,the 'tallica sounds right on with this amp,and I know Steve is going to have gain to spare.Great job,and congrats to both parties. (Nice features!)


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> May want to use a good mic when done. Sounds like a typical Marshall circuit, except a bit more brittle. Like a Class 5 on steroids. Some people like that.



Brittle is not whats coming through my speakers. The IPADS external ones or my good earbuds.

Ears are like taste buds. They like what they like and that may vary quite a bit from individual to individual.


----------



## 2203xman

DWK302 said:


> May want to use a good mic when done. Sounds like a typical Marshall circuit, except a bit more brittle. Like a Class 5 on steroids. Some people like that.


 Class-5 ????????????????????????????????????????? WTF??????????? Not even remotely close.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, he's just trying to start shit Joe, ignore him. It was a pathetic attempt anyway.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TePR2yhTSs[/ame]


----------



## DWK302

DirtySteve said:


> Oh, he's just trying to start shit Joe, ignore him. It was a pathetic attempt anyway.



So everyone who doesn't fall over themselves to blow smoke up your ass is trying to start shit? I listened to it on an iphone, then on desktop speakers. In both instances, it sounded OK. Certainly not _better _than JCM, DSL, JVM or similar tube Marshall in that recording. Using a proper mic would get a more accurate recording of the amp's sound. It is what it is.


----------



## solarburn

Billy you can send me an amp to demo for you anytime and I ll put up clips. At least with me you will read what I think about it paired with footage of what it sounds like. We'll take any rose colored glasses off and do a regular guy review. I promise I'll send it back...



I want to hear clips from guys who dismiss this amp as typical or brittle. I see the amps in their sigs. I wonder if I'd want one of those amps after their demos...or I'd say I can get better tone out of my $600 amp compared to that $2400 one. Course guys will always blame it on the recording. I won't. You get what you get with me. Unprofessional sounding spanking. Take or leave it. My money's good either way.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DWK302 said:


> So everyone who doesn't fall over themselves to blow smoke up your ass is trying to start shit? I listened to it on an iphone, then on desktop speakers. In both instances, it sounded OK. Certainly not _better _than JCM, DSL, JVM or similar tube Marshall in that recording. Using a proper mic would get a better sound.


It's obvious to everyone that you have a vendetta against BB. All one has to do is look at your previous posts on this forum, where 80% + are following BB around trying to start shit, or bringing his name up where it has nothing to do w/ the discussion, except for you to insult him...

It gets old dude, you're too predictable. Whenever I see you've posted, I already know (regardless the thread) that it's got a 90% chance that it has to do w/ BB & slinging an insult.


----------



## DirtySteve

DWK302 said:


> So everyone who doesn't fall over themselves to blow smoke up your ass is trying to start shit? I listened to it on an iphone, then on desktop speakers. In both instances, it sounded OK. Certainly not _better _than JCM, DSL, JVM or similar tube Marshall in that recording. Using a proper mic would get a better sound.



It wasn't supposed to be a professional recording and it's not the official demo. It was a quick recording he was only going to send to me and then put up the official demo later. I don't know why he decided to put it up here, but obviously a lot of guys liked it. Wait for the "real" demo.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> It wasn't supposed to be a professional recording and it's not the official demo. It was a quick recording he was only going to send to me and then put up the official demo later. I don't know why he decided to put it up here, but obviously a lot of guys liked it. Wait for the "real" demo.



How are you going to do a "real" demo without recording capabilities?

I'm just asking seriously. No picking or prodding.


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> It's obvious to everyone that you have a vendetta against BB. All one has to do is look at your previous posts on this forum, where 80% + are following BB around trying to start shit, or bringing his name up where it has nothing to do w/ the discussion, except for you to insult him...
> 
> It gets old dude, you're too predictable. Whenever I see you've posted, I already know (regardless the thread) that it's got a 90% chance that it has to do w/ BB & slinging an insult.



Exactly! ...his opinion means nothing here.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> Exactly! ...his opinion means nothing here.



No one's does. It's the internet.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Grunch said:


> No one's does. It's the internet.


Your's does...



































To you...


----------



## DWK302

It sounds OK. Not great, not awful. If I was basing it on what I think of BB, I wouldn't even say that. Not my problem if you don't like what I have to say. You can simply ignore it, if you choose. It's not going to make the amp sound any different than it does. It's just an OK sounding amp. 

I know none of you will answer this question, but are you saying it sounds better than a JCM, JVM, Jub or DSL?


----------



## Grunch

Dogs of Doom said:


> Your's does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you...



Likewise, that's the way everyone operates.


----------



## solarburn

Grunch said:


> How are you going to do a "real" demo without recording capabilities?
> 
> I'm just asking seriously. No picking or prodding.



You must still yourself and watch instead of listen. Be the tone.


----------



## Grunch

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You must still yourself and watch instead of listen. Be the tone.



That was stupid. Let him answer the question.


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> How are you going to do a "real" demo without recording capabilities?
> 
> I'm just asking seriously. No picking or prodding.



If you're referring to me doing a demo that was never the plan. I'm talking about BB doing an official Demo before the amp ships. Yeah, I don't have a way to record and never once promised anyone a demo.  I don't know if I have the balls to post it once I do have a way to record, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> It sounds OK. Not great, not awful. Not my problem if you don't like what I have to say. You can simply ignore it, if you choose. It's not going to make the amp sound any different than it does. It's just an OK sounding amp. Are you saying it actually sounds better than a JCM, JVM, or DSL?



I've heard each of those amps sound rough. Yes. Billy's vid of his amp has sounded better than many I have watched of each of those amps. Hence judging it fully by this demo is ludicrous.


----------



## solarburn

Grunch said:


> That was stupid. Let him answer the question.



Shoosh.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> If you're referring to me doing a demo that was never the plan. I'm talking about BB doing an official Demo before the amp ships. Yeah, I don't have a way to record and never once promised anyone a demo.  I don't know if I have the balls to post it once I do have a way to record, but that remains to be seen.



Ah, okay. Let me clear that I'm not dogging you or your amp, or even billybob. I'm just curious. My only position in all of this has been billy's previous total lack of professionalism, excuses, and time-wasting. Not his amp building skills or the tone. Just his behavior while your amp sat undone. But he's in the home stretch now, so good luck. I hope it's eventually all you want it to be. That's ultimately all that matters. You're the one that has to listen to it.


----------



## DWK302

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've heard each of those amps sound rough.



What does that mean? That it sounds better than a malfunctioning Marshall?


----------



## DirtySteve

DWK302 said:


> It sounds OK. Not great, not awful. If I was basing it on what I think of BB, I wouldn't even say that. Not my problem if you don't like what I have to say. You can simply ignore it, if you choose. It's not going to make the amp sound any different than it does. It's just an OK sounding amp.
> 
> I know none of you will answer this question, but are you saying it sounds better than a JCM, JVM, Jub or DSL?



Well I'll let you know how it compares to my DSL when i get it, but I don't know about the others. I personally don't think any amp demo I've ever heard does any amp justice for what it really sounds like so I'll have to wait until I have it to know for sure. I do think I can say that after owning my C5 for more than 3 years now that in that demo he did post, it's no comparison. My C5 is already for sale.


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> What does that mean?



That means does the amp sound good or does the amp sound bad. I've heard both versions of each of those amps you listed. Playing one would probably be the most telling but if all you have is a clip then you're always going to get people's bias mixed in. Some of that bias oozes through...others are more subtle.

What I do is hear a clip. If I like the amps tone in that vid/clip I try it. I have sent way more amps packing then I have ever chosen whether mail order or at the local GC. Amps that others gush over. That's how great others opinions are in judging amps. That's how much their opinions don't hold water with me.


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> Ah, okay. Let me clear that I'm not dogging you or your amp, or even billybob. I'm just curious. My only position in all of this has been billy's previous total lack of professionalism, excuses, and time-wasting. Not his amp building skills or the tone. Just his behavior while your amp sat undone. But he's in the home stretch now, so good luck. I hope it's eventually all you want it to be. That's ultimately all that matters. You're the one that has to listen to it.



Grunch, I can't in good conscience give you a like, but I would to for that. (surprise everyone, lol) 

I believe that is where you're coming from and that was actually when I started to "get" you a little bit. If you noticed or not, that was the turning point where I backed off.


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> What does that mean? That it sounds better than a malfunctioning Marshall?



How do you know they were malfunctioning? Can an audio clip capture and represent an amp fully? You haven't played Billy's amp and are dismissing it as ok. I just told you by clips I have heard those Marshall's you listed as sounding less than good. Get it?

So yes...at any given recording an amp can sound better than...JVM, DSL, YJM...yadda yadda shoulda boughta BB amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

Crunch break!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA1LXTjqbo8]Metal Church - Ton Of Bricks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClX_lDSeZYk[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1us2tgSwiso]Alex Skolnick rips on Somehin' Pretty Heavy on DrumAddict Yael's love project journey" DW DVD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DWK302

DWK302 said:


> What does that mean? That it sounds better than a malfunctioning Marshall?





solarburnDSL50 said:


> How do you know they were malfunctioning?



Huh? My post was a question to you. Notice how it ended with a "?." If you are trying to tell me that this amp sounds better than a high gain Marshall amp, then you must have your head so far up..... never-mind. Dude, I know he's your "Forum brotha," but let's have some objectivity here.

Side note - I met Alex Skolnik at NAMM this past December just before he performed at the Peavy showroom. Really cool, down to earth guy. Incredibly talented at so many different styles. I saw Testament when I was a Jr. in HS. They opened up for Iron Maiden during their Fear of the Dark Tour at Verizon Amphitheater. Back then it was called Irvine Meadows.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4ClDWcmHgc]Beautiful Yngwie Malmsteen Solo (Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I have this DVD - rad!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnXUFeFDpoE]Yngwie Malmsteen & New Japan Philharmonic: Far Beyond The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9ESCyNlkrw]Ozzy Osbourne Live 1982 - Revelation Mother Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> Grunch, I can't in good conscience give you a like,



Lol. I thought most of you knew by now that I couldn't care less about "likes".


----------



## Grunch

DWK302 said:


> I know he's your "Forum brotha," but let's have some objectivity here.
> 
> .



Good luck with that. The brotherhood circles the wagons!


----------



## DirtySteve

DWK302 said:


> ...
> 
> Side note - I met Alex Skolnik at NAMM this past December just before he performed at the Peavy showroom. Really cool, down to earth guy. Incredibly talented at so many different styles. I saw Testament when I was a Jr. in HS. They opened up for Iron Maiden during their Fear of the Dark Tour at Verizon Amphitheater. Back then it was called Irvine Meadows.



That's pretty cool man. What year was that? I saw Testament and Megadeath open for Priest in 1991. I think it was in Orlando FL, but I saw so many shows back then I forget where I saw them all. It was either Orlando or Daytona...I think, lol.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DWK302 said:


> I saw Testament when I was a Jr. in HS. They opened up for Iron Maiden during their Fear of the Dark Tour at Verizon Amphitheater. Back then it was called Irvine Meadows.


Cool, back in the day, I played at Irvine Meadows...


----------



## DWK302

Grunch said:


> Good luck with that. The brotherhood circles the wagons!



Even at the risk of looking irrational? Guy claims to be objective then says BB's homemade amp is better than Marshalls, on Marshall Forum no less!! Owkay. 

I'm thinking it was 1992. Come to think of it, I was only a freshman. When did you play there? I saw so many bands at Irvine Meadows back in my heavy metal days in high school. Saw Pantera on their Far Beyond Driven tour, Sepultura opened at that show; saw Danzig, with Type O Negative opening on Halloween night. I liked Danzig, but they always attracted a large group of Neo-Nazis, for whatever reason. I'm mostly into blues now.


----------



## Grunch

DWK302 said:


> Even at the risk of looking irrational?


Especially then. They just spout whatever knowing that the brotherhood has got their backs. "Likes" are their currency.



DWK302 said:


> Guy claims to be objective then says BB's homemade amp is better than Marshalls. Owkay.



In reality, the build quality could *potentially* be better with billy's amps because he's very slowly doing one at a time and not having to churn out thousands per day. He's also not having to compromise with corporate bean counters. If he's sober and lucid I'm sure he can piece one together with good quality. I don't doubt that billy's amp sounds good. I never did. All he did was reverse engineer a Marshall and used other people's mods. No problem there. It can't not sound good. It probably sounds great. That's never been my point in any of this though. My concerns were always centered around his total lack of professionalism and I'd bet he's professionally shot himself in the foot a little with his antics in here. He's chilled lately, but for a while there he was in full-on mental breakdown. If I were researching his amps with the possibility of buying one and Google led me to his act in here, he'd never see one cent of my money and I'd tell everyone I knew to avoid him at all costs.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Grunch said:


> Good luck with that. The brotherhood circles the wagons!


Brotherhood? Delusional at best. You mean the people who simply don't like drama, when there needn't be any?


DWK302 said:


> Guy claims to be objective then says BB's homemade amp is better than Marshalls. Owkay.


He never said that. He just said he's heard shitty demos of many amps & from what he heard of Steve's amp (from the demo), it sounded good.

At least, that what I read out of it.


----------



## Grunch

Dogs of Doom said:


> Brotherhood? Delusional at best. You mean the people who simply don't like drama, when there needn't be any?
> .



Denial aint just a river in Egypt, _BRO_.


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> Lol. I thought most of you knew by now that I couldn't care less about "likes".



Well that's all I really meant by that. Likes are just a "thanks man" or "I agree" thing and to me it's a little odd that you're so adamant about it...I'm sure you have your reasons.

...not trying to start anything, just saying... I'm kind of enjoying the peace right now.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> Well that's all I really meant by that. Likes are just a "thanks man" or "I agree" thing and to me it's a little odd that you're so adamant about it...I'm sure you have your reasons.
> 
> ...not trying to start anything, just saying... I'm kind of enjoying the peace right now.



Yup. Quick backstory: I didn't even notice likes at first. I didn't give any, and didn't notice getting any. I paid no attention. As far as I'm concerned that's just some stupid facebook-ish internet high-fiving nonsense. Then early on in my involvement here, someone got mad at me and pointed out how I'd never "liked" anything. Oh the horror! Then other morons chimed in and I saw how much it meant to certain people in here. Not wanting to be anything like those weirdos, I vowed to never participate in something so silly and childish.


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't do facebook so I never compared it to that. I didn't use it at first and thought it was weird and a way to "cop out" instead of responding to a post. I guess as time went on I got used to it and now it's just a way to give a heads up that I "like" or agree with what someone posted. But then I almost always respond with a reason why I gave the like. I think maybe it's mostly about hoping for some conversation.


----------



## Billyblades

I spent the day assembling and getting it all finalized. There was never any issue except fabricated ones.
Steve wants it shipped so.he gets it in the middle of the week and not on the weekend. Hell probably get it monday or tuesday. Its goin fedex ground because they treat amps better than ups.

But the amp is complete. Putting the name on.it tomorrow and doing a final video before shipping.

Scratch built amps take time... plain n simple. I waited 13 weeks for my Splawn and thats a "kit " build. 

So half that time for a totally new fabrication isnt too shabby.

Glad you.guys like.

Even tho this is basicly a hotrodded marshall basicly and not directed towards "clean " it can get a suprisingly useful clean.

Alsocleans up rolling off the volume on the guitar.

Primary function is a badass hotrodded gain machine tho... like a racecar. You can drive it slow but it was built to.blast!


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> I don't do facebook so I never compared it to that. I didn't use it at first and thought it was weird and a way to "cop out" instead of responding to a post. I guess as time went on I got used to it and now it's just a way to give a heads up that I like or agree with what someone said. But then I almost always respond with a reason why I gave the like. I think maybe it's mostly about hoping for some conversation.



I just respond. If I "like" or agree with something someone says, I'll say so. This is a message board. Posts drive the place, not likes.


----------



## DirtySteve

But, but, but...what if the likes actually promote posts drive?


----------



## DirtySteve

There are many times when I forget I've posted somewhere and a "like" brings me back to it and I post again. That bumps the thread and it lives on.

...surely I'm not alone.


----------



## Grunch

Whatever floats your boat. "Like" yourself silly!.


----------



## Billyblades

Peace sounds really freakin good right now...  lets have more of it.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa_Cz7_bPuI]Megadeth - Peace Sells [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Like.....it sounds better than any Marshall ever built, check that any amp ever built, check that better than gods angels themselves. 
billy blades-FUCK YEAH!
Lmao, that oughta get dwk going


----------



## Billyblades

Now time for a tune.. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNojdoI_D_M]Tool- Jambi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

kumbaya....


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Like.....it sounds better than any Marshall ever built, check that any amp ever built, check that better than gods angels themselves.
> billy blades-FUCK YEAH!
> Lmao, that oughta get dwk going



I've learned a lot the last couple of months.  btw I finally figured out the vape thing. It's going good now! 


Ooh boy, we're having fun now!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbQ0Cb6h3Ew]Led Zeppelin bron-y-aur-stomp album version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74HZNyc7QLY]Aerosmith- Hangman Jury - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Dogs of Doom said:


> kumbaya....


 
^ no doubt...this back and forth bashing is sooooo old...everybody stop already


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE1n8IeUTQ0]The Queers - I'm OK, You're Fucked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DWK302

Stringjunkie said:


> Like.....it sounds better than any Marshall ever built, check that any amp ever built, check that better than gods angels themselves.
> billy blades-FUCK YEAH!
> Lmao, that oughta get dwk going



Yes. BB's thunderfangvenum lightningboltblade tractorpuller razor series is straight out of the bowels of heaven. I give BB a hard time, because of his carnival barking ways, and because of some of the things he has said on here, which I think are, for lack of better words, outright lies. I don't want to revisit that can of worms, but you can look at my post history if you're curious. That aside, I find BB's posts hilarious on many different levels. Dude is very entertaining, in a "X12 Super Human" kinda way.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9jUgOPOfIY[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

DWK302 said:


> thunderfangvenum lightningboltblade tractorpuller razor series .


----------



## Billyblades

I want to.officially release grunch n dkw from any animosity.
I hate fighting... all negativity is pretty much null & void at this point.

Live n let live. Or live n let die 

Back to some music 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaeUak_35VU]Kyuss - Demon Cleaner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

Silly kids! Don't you know drama drives the posts?!?!









Duh.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ghostman said:


> Silly kids! Don't you know drama drives the posts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.



I do now, doh!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeoQI-SwI5w]Danzig - I'm The one - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm out...I've had a blast here today, lol! 

I leave you with this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWU9a6LJREA]Jane's Addiction - Nothing's Shocking (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRCRlp0uyAs]Roger Waters -The Wall Live, London, 5 /17/ 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Huh? My post was a question to you. Notice how it ended with a "?." If you are trying to tell me that this amp sounds better than a high gain Marshall amp, then you must have your head so far up..... never-mind. Dude, I know he's your "Forum brotha," but let's have some objectivity here.



Good grief dood. I can't spoon feed your ass into understanding what I'm saying any more than I have. If this is what you you got out of what I said than its beyond any sense I can muster.

I don't care for high gain Marshall's or any other high gain amp. I still haven't heard you do any clips. Only speak about your imagined tone. If your version of Marshall tone is so good lets hear it cause your opinion is not credible just because you have one. I want to hear you represent what you are saying. I'll concede you I'm swinging from Billy's nut sack if you do a clip and it sounds better than Billy's. It has to be you playing though.


----------



## solarburn

Oh shit I'm behind. I jus got done changing a pick up out and started reading some catty remarks.

Sorry for the derail.

Hola Bitcholas!


----------



## DWK302

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I still haven't heard you do any clips. Only speak about your imagined tone. If your version of Marshall tone is so good lets hear it cause your opinion is not credible just because you have one. I want to hear you represent what you are saying. I'll concede you I'm swinging from Billy's nut sack if you do a clip and it sounds better than Billy's. It has to be you playing though.



Are you still trying to convince me BB's homemade amp sounds better than Marshall amps? In my opinion it doesn't. I said it sounded OK. Not awful, and not amazing. I understand where you're coming from, you think BB is you Internet "brother" so you're going to stick up for him no matter what. That's fine, but don't pretend you're objective. 

To address your other point, I don't need to post a clip. Have you not heard of YouTube? You'll find hundreds of demos of Marshall amps there. Insinuating that I need to post a clip of me playing before I can comment on BB's amp makes no sense. I never claimed to be a master amp builder, I didn't claim that my amps blow Marshalls' away, I didn't claim that Satriani is secretly asking me to built amps for him.....BB did. Moreover, I never said anything about his playing. Can't help you out if you're not smart enough to figure that out on your own, but it does explain why you're swinging on BB's nuts.


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Are you still trying to convince me BB's homemade amp sounds better than Marshall amps? Have you not heard of YouTube? You'll find hundreds of demos of Marshall amps there. Can't help you out if you're not smart enough to figure that out on your own, but it does explain why you're swinging on BB's nuts.



No. You're trying to convince me I think Billy's amps are better than high gain Marshall's.

Still duck'n and tuck'n. again all I hear is blah blah blah. Put up your clip. Not anyone else's. just convince me your Marshall sounds better.

If anyone thinks I'm saying Billy's amps are better than other amps than you missed my point too. Having said that his amp sounds great and id play the shit out of it. 

This guy and Grunch are 2 I am glad to have opposing views with. They reek of personal agenda and ulterior motive. Go ahead and feel free to buy into their BS. They won't run out. Check the incoming response.


----------



## DWK302

Huh? Are you drunk posting? You're repeating yourself, but becoming less coherent with each post. BB's amp is a high gain amp (which you claim you don't like), hence the comparison with high gain Marshall amps. See my previous response.


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Are you drunk posting? You're repeating yourself, but becoming less coherent with each post. BB's amp is a high gain amp, which you claim you don't like, hence the comparison with high gain Marshall amps. See my previous response.



No. His amp isn't just high gain. Are you just stupid and getting more stupid with each post? Pretty sure you're the only one having issues with what I mean. The other posts are just me pok'n fun at your twists. A twist for a twist since that's all you can manage.

Now. Lets hear that amp. Your voice of reason is fading to a quiet....plop.


----------



## Billyblades

Fuk dat lol.. i dont want anybody swingin.on my nutsak.. haha..

There aint nothing to.post bro.. you know this.. i know this.. we all know this.

.as far as "Marshall goes... 
i build amps that i "wish " Marshall made from back when i was first disapointed with my Jubilee.
I bought it "new "... 100watt head that they claimed was to be what modders did to their amps.

Yrs later i bought a SLX n that was too dark... then a dsl.. but.it was buzzy at its highest level and sounded thin n cold.

Marshall does not build the amp that i make but my amps are based on Marshall circuit which is really a fender circuit which is really an rca circuit. (Memory fails me but its one of those old companies. Westinghouse or rca)

But Jose Arrendondo workd for Vox and went on to mod some serious amps for serious players.

I am taking what "he did to a Marshall... with the aid of EVHs ears and honoring that in my amps.
The circuit that was used on the most notable rock records in hard rock n metal history.

The circuit that Marshall n peavey used to go overboard making amps for guys who like "extreeeeme " gain but they lost it along the way...

Their "tone " turned into.beez in a can. Some videos on youtube have class5s recording better than dsls.

Its about a connoiseur "quality "....

Once you play this circuit you will "know ".

People havnt been on cameron n friedmans dik all this time for nothing.

They do the same circuit except we all have different features.

I took other things i liked about my favorite Marshalls over the yrs. (Custom modded ones) and added what "i " liked.
I love the sound of plexis, 2203s, and the modded Marshall tone on many of our favorite albums.

I also like the deep n gnarly so i added a Bogner uber style midrange.

I also love quiet practicing when everybodys sleeping but i didnt like the regular ppimv so i did what i loved about "lees amp mods. It make a second master letting you overdive the powerside while not having the cops called. All while enjoying a totally thick, rich n chewy sound of a cranked pissed off Beast while the baby sleeps in the next room. Great for guys in apartments too!

I used to hate people bangin on the walls or stomping in the apartment above.

I put these together because it was the amp "i " wanted.


As a former gigging musician i had plenty of spilled drinks on my amps. Fuk that!
The cupholder is my thing too. Because "i " wanted one.. 
If your beer gets hot "which it wont " because its insulated and not over tubes. The air exchange between the vents give plenty of airflow and if ya let that beer get warm ... 9 out of 10 times it will be because they are a pussy and want to sipp it with a pinky out lol...


This was designed to be "my " amp. No more anyone elses... just like a Marshall isnt a fender lol



I love every mod... every friend... every build and every client because they become friends too.


No more hating.. no more arguments. Too many people know me a little better now and gotten.to.know me.
people have played and heard them firsthand as well as recorded in my soundcloud posts and youtube vids.

I might have had a "mission " but the mission has also evolved.

We alllll know.

As i grow in this journey i will be refining as i go. 
Steves amp was a curveball but i swung anyway.

I wasnt ready to do the twentys yet.
They were still a concept.

When i agreed to build this amp it was spontaneous. I was concentrating on fiftys n dreaming about the 20 watters.

I wanted Steve to have what he would have to fork out 2-4 grand retail for at a real guy deal.

I build an Amplifier that "i " consider better than almost anything i have played thru. And the other amp is just different but not "better ". Its a boogie mkiii red stripe.

But anyway..
Just to let you know...
I have talked to many famous guys lately. Whatever lol...

Once you play thru it youll know instantly.

Otherwise youre a guy with a hotdog,,, watchin a Man eat a Steak.. thinking "my hotdog is better " haha.

I would love to hear a clip by the allknowing dkw tho.

School me lol..


----------



## DWK302

Why are you and Solar on Marshall forums if you don't like Marshalls? Go somewhere else. 

I like Marshalls, and I think they sound better than BB's little homemade built. Clearly, this opinion is shared by countless professional musicians going back 50 years. 

Solar, put your money where your mouth is and buy one of BB's amps. I'm sure BB will let you go on the layaway plan. BB, I don't expect a commission.


----------



## Billyblades

Oh yeah.. i dont shut up because i "put it up "!


----------



## solarburn

I know. These guys aren't the voice of reason and piss on their self professed ability to be independent thinkers separate from the rest of us. They're jus as fragile as anyone and it cracks my ass more when they think they shine in their posts. Oh to be self absorbed your intellect is all you have. Just a noisy gong. Pity.

Anyways. I loves vintage Marshall's. Not a high gain player here. Course you guys know that cause you know how I play. Ain't noth'n.


----------



## Billyblades

Loving Marshalls is still strong in me 

Classic and modded but not this toy bullshit..


----------



## Billyblades

Its very apparent 
Isnt it 


solarburnDSL50 said:


> I know. These guys aren't the voice of reason and piss on their self professed ability to be independent thinkers separate from the rest of us. They're jus as fragile as anyone and it cracks my ass more when they think they shine in their posts. Oh to be self absorbed your intellect is all you have. Just a noisy gong. Pity.
> 
> Anyways. I loves vintage Marshall's. Not a high gain player here. Course you guys know that cause you know how I play. Ain't noth'n.


----------



## DWK302

Billyblades said:


> Classic and modded but not this toy bullshit..



Can't tell by your posts. Which ones do you consider toys?


----------



## Billyblades

Joe.. fukkit bro..
Lets enjoy some music.

These posts used to.really get under my skin.

They dont anymore.

They sting like a butterfly n punch like a flea haha.

Let him enjoy his "hotdog " and report to his puppetmaster....

Moral of story...

Im legit n Steves gonna be a happy camper and we are all friends so fuk the drama.

I would still like dkw to start a thread posting his awedomeness..

Start your own thread with that shit tho..

This is the Billy Blades thread for us guys who want to "enjoy " our music.

Its our personal place and you are the puppy takin a shit on.our floor dkw..
So we will now put you to bed young man because its not about "YOU ".

Its about "US " and i hear a gong meaning a big hook.is going to grab you off the stage lol.

GONG.

Abracadabra...
Youre invisable

Wow..

That was a cool trick lol.

Look .. no more adKW..

All his posts are invisable because we have the magic mojo...




Look.. 
Poof.. hes gone .. haha..

Its to the point i see the name and all the wtiting turns invisable.


Lmao.

And....

Your gone.


----------



## DWK302

Don't be a little bitch. Answer the question. You said you dont like toy Marshalls. So which Marshalls are toys? 



Billyblades said:


> Silly Fa66it... dicks are for chicks...



You've made a number of ignorant comments like this. Keep using that word and before you know it, you might have one living with you.


----------



## Billyblades

Did i hear a squeak? My pitbull is eating leftover chikken nu66ets lmmfao..


----------



## solarburn

Hehe. The agitators' get'n agitated.


----------



## DWK302

All silent now. That's what I thought. 

Carry on.


----------



## solarburn

Look'n for some jam's then...


----------



## Billyblades

Here ya go Joe.. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TZ_9-rbslo]Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The UK 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Gettin ready to crash..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_JF8oSxXtM]Motorhead - the game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4PqD6CF7nU]KING OF KINGS-Motorhead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Going to bed. Have a great night or day lol.. depending on everyones longitude and latitude lol




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u-HCHCuHMg]Metallica- Am I Evil? (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Here's your Big Fat Chords! I don't here no surf now...LOL!

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SBzX4EOLzTo]Lynch Mob - River Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

What the fuck is this? Do I hear somebody play'n guitar on here? Guitar and Marshall?

Oh you babies better not listen. It might hurt your ears...

Turn it up!
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pHYKa0xD0G8[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just had too..


----------



## solarburn

Shit I'm up all night. My night off work hehe.


----------



## DWK302

Wow. It's like watching a couple of mentally handicapped children wacking each other off.


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Dude.. i got an anonymous pm.from someone claiming to.know dkw..
> 
> He is really a she...
> 
> No wonder the pms i got from her were wierd lmao.
> 
> Heres her clip of that badass marshall shevwas telling us about
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall MS-2C mini amp sounds - YouTube



No wonder they were catty.


----------



## Billyblades

This is my "me " time 

Wife kid n dog are all asleep... i take this time to relax in peace 

Everybodys in dreamland and im lovin the silence...m
Except for a song or 20 haha..


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Wow. It's like watching a couple of mentally handicapped children wacking each other off.



You say this as if you've seen this a few times. Anything we should know bout you...?Messed up...fetish.


----------



## solarburn

More jams less bitching...


----------



## DWK302

No you and your boss, BB. Little puppet. 

You guys don't like Marshall, you post videos clowning Marshalls, then go to another 
Forum. Btw - that amp still sounded better than BB's.


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk]Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> No you and your boss, BB. Little puppet.




I can't bicker with you any more. If you are female I must bow out. You win.


----------



## Billyblades

Joe.n she wont stop pm "ing me.

I just forwarded them to crossroads.
I asked him to.get her off my nutz..

Howbout that awesome tone she posted with her toy marshall.

Slendiferous haha.. fabulous dawling lol

Dkw is a Crazy bitch.. creepy lil emo stalker...pokesmoker..


----------



## DWK302

Do as BB tells you. Good doggie.


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Joe.n she wont stop pm "ing me.
> 
> I just forwarded them to crossroads.
> I asked him to.get her off my nutz..
> 
> Howbout that awesome tone she posted with her toy marshall.
> 
> Slendiferous haha.. fabulous dawling lol
> 
> Dkw is a Crazy bitch.. creepy lil emo stalker...pokesmoker..



Doh!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcVmCHVGco]THE CULT - Rain (2010) - YouTube[/ame] [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcVmCHVGco]THE CULT - Rain (2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Do as BB tells you. Good doggie.




If that is you in the vid please excuse my rudeness and tone with you. I never for a moment thought I was talking to a child or young lady.


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> THE CULT - Rain (2010) - YouTube THE CULT - Rain (2010) - YouTube



Good stuff! Man...look what time is doing to us. The older we get the less we look like we rock.LOL

They aged.


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Do as BB tells you. Good doggie.





[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SG5Y3DR_F1k]Scooby-Doo - Burp/Fart Off - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Shes butthurt cause i wouldnt entertain her advances. I thought it was a gay dude comin on to me.

Nothing against freedom of choice.
Omg.. im all about freedom but i had to tell her hell no! 
She told me shes still a virgin n only takes it up the rear till she gets a ring haha..



I declined her like a bad credit card lol..

Sorry dkw Dorothy k Winston...

Im not into fat chicks either. Opposites attract baby. Sorry.


----------



## solarburn

Well...I'm gonna watch some UFC and eat the rest of my Taco Bell Dorito taco. Mmmm! Bet it soggy as hell.

Taco Bell!


----------



## scat7s

ha! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMly6D0nrgA]Deep Purple Perfect Strangers Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Solar.. im crashin dude.

Have a great night my brother. Fuk all the haters. Or the "one " hater lol.

Just abracadabra their ass n let them steal our energy no more.

They are parasites and nothing more.


----------



## Billyblades

Hi Scat.. good stuff. 

I hear my pillow callin . 

Taco bell yummmm lol had some today. Love mixing fire with mild sauce.....

You guys take it easy.


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_duQibI3Nvo]Jon Spencer Blues Explosion Skunk.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

DWK302 said:


> Do as Grunch does me. Doggie style.



 Really man?


I keed.

Marshall Law! There coming...


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MZgAf27-PnY&feature=related]Michael Schenker UFO - Doctor Doctor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk]hells bells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D3k6dFPzCVI[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

Man, the brotherhood had a busy night.


----------



## solarburn

Time for bed. Have fun.


----------



## ibmorjamn

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm sure a few might remember these guys.
> STARZ - Coliseum Rock - It's A Riot - YouTube
> 
> and these guys for sure. if not the band,then the movie Foxes.
> Angel - 20th Century Foxes (Running With The Foxes) - YouTube


Oh no, sadly I do remember Angle ans Starz. I can't think of any songs but I have seen both bands live. Looking back now I don't know why ?


----------



## Grunch

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This guy and Grunch are 2 I am glad to have opposing views with.


Likewise. I feel that way about many people in here. There is a lot of ignorant and intellectually inferior stuff posted in here, and my natural tendency to disagree with most of it is constant reassurance that I am indeed on the right track.



> They reek of personal agenda and ulterior motive.



I can only speak for myself on this, but I have no agenda or motives. Once again, my only issue with this amp disaster was billy's total lack of professionalism, general shit personality, and his incessant need for acceptance and approval while maintaining a lack of professionalism and shit personality. Neither is a good trait to have when you're trying to convince people to hand you their money for a product or service. In any case, he's since chilled a lot for the most part and I give him props for that. Never did I question the sound or build quality of his amp.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Back to the jams ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai-aLzd5imI]ZZ Top Live at Crossroads Eric Clapton Guitar Festival 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJwQjURu400]01 - Earth Blues - Jimi Hendrix - People, Hell & Angels -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4jh-0_ZnXM]Easy Blues - Jimi Hendrix (People, Hell and Angels) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alt Freak

DWK302 said:


> Don't be a little bitch.


 

It's the fucking Internet you're taking this a little too seriously. You're like a lost puppy. Every thread this Billyblades guy makes, you're there too.


----------



## Billyblades

Its amazing to.me how people love the attitude and rawness of Rock or (punk) "grunch loves it...

But when we are on the forums they talk to someone like me who lived a hard life and embodys the lifestyle they adore so much in their choice of music.

Hypocrites.. thats the only thing i.can think.of.

I think.i.got a great personality.

Nobody walks on me.. i treat people with honor n respect unless they fuk with me.

I just dont turn the other cheek lol.

They get mad because instead of runnin,,, i push em right back.

Have a great day guys.

Even you Grunch.. i forgive you for underestimating me. 

We know you like it here because youve been assimilated into.the collective "brotherhood " lol.
As long as youre a member here you are our forum "brother " 

As uncool as that seems... you keep yourself latched onto.us because deep down... that little black.heart has a soft spot for BB.. and the rest of us.

Actually when you post your schtick i can see you are on the bubble and can go either way.. but we know you love it here and think we are awesome, righteous and COOL.

How can you "not " and call yourself intelligent 

Haha

Have a great day. Spring is coming.

Its a beautiful life!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mae5Ght8iBA]Judas Priest- Rock Hard Ride Free with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

Grunch said:


> Likewise. I feel that way about many people in here. There is a lot of ignorant and intellectually inferior stuff posted in here, and my natural tendency to disagree with most of it is constant reassurance that I am indeed on the right track.


 
^ wow, you understand that is a highly pretentious thing to say


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'd really hate to see this thread shut down after 47 pages ... how about we get back to the songs, cool?


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoDbAd4fYBA]Judas Priest-Heading out to the Highway - YouTube[/ame]

Time to go to work..


----------



## Grunch

shooto said:


> ^ wow, you understand that is a highly pretentious thing to say



I couldn't care less.


----------



## Grunch

Billyblades said:


> Its amazing to.me how people love the attitude and rawness of Rock or (punk) "grunch loves it...
> 
> But when we are on the forums they talk to someone like me who lived a hard life and embodys the lifestyle they adore so much in their choice of music.
> 
> Hypocrites.. thats the only thing i.can think.of.
> 
> I think.i.got a great personality.
> 
> Nobody walks on me.. i treat people with honor n respect unless they fuk with me.
> 
> I just dont turn the other cheek lol.
> 
> They get mad because instead of runnin,,, i push em right back.
> 
> Have a great day guys.
> 
> Even you Grunch.. i forgive you for underestimating me.
> 
> We know you like it here because youve been assimilated into.the collective "brotherhood " lol.
> As long as youre a member here you are our forum "brother "
> 
> As uncool as that seems... you keep yourself latched onto.us because deep down... that little black.heart has a soft spot for BB.. and the rest of us.
> 
> Actually when you post your schtick i can see you are on the bubble and can go either way.. but we know you love it here and think we are awesome, righteous and COOL.
> 
> How can you "not " and call yourself intelligent
> 
> Haha
> 
> Have a great day. Spring is coming.
> 
> Its a beautiful life!



Lol. just stop. Every post you make is "I this" and "I lived that". "I'm this way", "I'm a straight shooter". Just stop. We get it. You're insecure. You feel that you have to constantly prove yourself. It's okay, you have "friends" here. The brotherhood has your back.


----------



## Holme

Billyblades said:


> Ok Steve... not the official video... i filmed this last night tired as hell.. no food or drink allday tattooing.
> 
> I was busy all day today but managed to throw this up for the helluvit
> 
> No bashing please..lol.. i havnt played guitar in a month lol. Been just bustin my ass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLADES FIREBOLT 20 "STEVES 20 WATTER " - YouTube




Just having a nosey/catch up whilst Michael's having a sleep!
Popped the headphones in to listen to this & I've got to say it sounds FAT AS FUCK!!!!
I'm impressed Billy well done!
Steve's got to be happy with that! (well I know he is!)


----------



## brp

Stalker trolls; what the serious fuck, MF?


----------



## DirtySteve

Just posted this in another thread and figured what the hell... It's pretty damn good live recording for the Allman bros in 1970. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8]Allman Brothers - Whipping Post, 9/23/70 HQ - YouTube[/ame]

...why stop there? haha...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezPZxfS1jys[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AEZlbNhI5w[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

still workin,,,, tying up loose ends and should have pics and a recording soon as well as a video up. all scheduled for tomorrow. daylight savings time been fukkin me up!

my "internal clock has me up till 5am and i get up at 10 am,,,uhgg,,,




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9iiO-EVb-A]Sam & Dave - Hold On I'm Comin' (best quality + lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Well if this thread shuts down we can start another music thread. The problem is those grand independent thinkers will drivel in spewing the usual rhetoric that we've read on how many threads now? It's the same broken record and the irony of it is he points the fingers everywhere else of ignorance and inferior content yet stays. I think he likes towering over us mental midgets. It makes him grander and I really think he has eyes for himself. Judging by his comments. I like how he calls us a Brotherhood as if he remains an individual apart from it all. Poor Grunch as long as you participate here you're a member. I call you Brother and you're in the hood.LOL

Anyways. As long as he finds other threads to hang out on there shouldn't be any problems. Plenty of room for all sorts here right? Otherwise I guess more threads will get locked and it won't matter if you toss me. I'm not the problem. Oh and Grunch...go ahead and imagine everyone else is the problem. You know...the Brutherhood.

I'm done. Watch me ignore. It's my only defense to such an intellectual presence.LOL

BLAH!


----------



## DirtySteve

I thought all that was over...

Question Billy, haha, I'm still listening to the Allman Bros....will my amp do those kind of sounds? I know we're all about the gain and the metal tonez, but I like to goof around on some blues and I've been asked that question before and I don't know how to answer it...we never discussed that. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHY4l-YgEtE[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

I guarantee between guitar and amp controls you can get some fawking blues bro!


----------



## solarburn

Pussy makes me forget about pricks.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b9uFNHvDBVg]Whitesnake - Slow An' Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> I guarantee between guitar and amp controls you can get some fawking blues bro!





I figure that's the case, lol ...but in my "TGIF!" state of mind I thought it was a slick way to hint at putting some bluesy stit on the demo. 

edit: lmfao!


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> I thought all that was over...



I was out and about. Now I've got closure.

Your amp will get all kinds of tones and not just high gain. The circuit tweaks Billy used are quite capable of early break up and mid gain crunch tones.


----------



## DirtySteve

I really have been asked that question...more than once.


----------



## Billyblades

In between tattoos lol. Yeah man itll do everything. Even tho.its " hotrodded its a tone machine " its quite capable of doing any Marshall tone...

I just had it set for high gain but i will be sending you a sheet with sample settings to get you knowing it and understanding the controls. Youre gonna have alot of fun!

Its all together now and i was playing it when i finished it. People were all open mouthed when.i told them it was just 20 watts. Then i hit the master two and had that big tone at whisper volumes.

I will make a recording tomorrow before boxing it up. I have appointments when.i.first get in. Im pulling out the mics for a proper recording. 

But yeah brother... whatever Marshall tone you want from Blues to metal... its all there bud.

Thank you for your faith and patience Steve 

You know the hurdles and been totally awesome the entire time.

This amp is loaded with not only tone.. its loaded with love and memories bro. 
Our deal is just about complete and i want you to Rock out every chance you get! .

Its getting pikked up monday by fedex so get your guitars tuned 



I have never played a better circuit than this. my amp collection is dwindling lol. Im selling everything because i dont even want to play them anylonger.

My soldanos are gone. The splawns goin up next with the engl. The carvins gone lol.

Nothing can fuk with the feel, punch or quality.of tone... in my brutaly honest opinion

Stevie, acdc, vh, ratt, metallica and beyond. Wait till you get some recording gear.!!! Playing will show you what i am talking aboutvand the way this amp records youll see why its been apart of so many hit records over the yrs. 

Serial number! 1 coming your way man.


----------



## DirtySteve

Just restrung both of them. I'm ready man, bring it on!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Wacken 2006 . with Uli roth. I have always liked this song.
Scorpions - We'll Burn The Sky - YouTube

I guess it won't embed here :
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qB7y16A14A[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Home now.. phew.... tattoos are jumpin. Its just that time of yr... when the clothes are about to come off the tattoos go on...



Ok... judas... from their Angel of Retribution album.

This kicks ass



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNGlrRrjlHw]Judas Priest-Judas Rising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Posted album versions of these but live is fooo..



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2NgnledwFg]Judas Priest - worth fighting for - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7EyyExLgBw]Halford Thunder and Lighting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's an oldie but goodie:

Michael Schenker at 15, in 1971:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKqhmG63FCc"]Scorpions - Lonesome Crow (Full Album) 1972 - YouTube[/ame]

At the time, Klaus didn't have a very large English vocabulary. A couple years later, they stared recording their 2nd album & opened up for UFO, when UFO said to themselves: "we've got to get this kid". He left & wrote some kick ass albums w/ UFO. He didn't know any English, they didn't know any German. He played a riff & they shook their heads yes or no...


----------



## Billyblades

I love this song. Everytime i hear the opening lyrics i hear 
"Come in here Bill boy n have a cigar . Youre gonna go far... your gonna fly high youre never gonna die ... youre gonna make it if you try ..theyre gonna love you..
"





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVdJBNQMCMc]Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This ones for you guys who stand up for whats right and dont submit to people pulling your strings..

Because you dont have any strings because youre standup guys.

Solar... you took alot of heat and i admire you and respect you even more than i allready did.
im not happy you had to feel that but having you guys go.thru that shit gives you a taste of what i been dealing with...

Thank you guys for being standup guys!



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3I88wsFKao[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Maybe we had to suffer to enjoy peace. Nomatter what they say...

Seeing is believing. Im ready to fukkin party soon.

When Steve gets his amp im gettin hammered celebrating. Maybe when he gets his shipment we can have a toast on.the thread! All at the same time.

Be it a toast of friendship, health wealth n love.. oh yeah n crunch 

Song of the motherfukkin day!
Right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6G-qb1RRCo]The Cars - Good Times Roll - Live 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcqjrJJPTY8]The Rolling Stones - It's Only Rock 'n' Roll (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyEmH2smQv4]ZZ Top perform Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductions 2004 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDPS8-X2ghg]Van Halen Bottoms Up 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JghM0GIb6U]Van Halen - You're No Good - YouTube[/ame]




Steve start gettin you van halen licks ready. Use a 10k humbucker n get halenized with you new beast... yeah... it does it really well..  brown sound galore.. as well as luke warm to flame broiled!


----------



## Billyblades

I been tried n convicted its winner take all...i want a run for my money,,, thats all...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLgv89-A_pk]Van Halen - Hear About It Later 81 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> Solar... you took alot of heat and i admire you and respect you even more than i allready did.
> im not happy you had to feel that but having you guys go.thru that shit gives you a taste of what i been dealing with...



I am armed with certain facts about myself. I've exposed the darkest shit I've ever done or thought to another human being. I don't feel the need to act one way here and be another in "real life". I crack up when guys get on here and act as though the Internet is a whole other reality and if you get bothered by it you're taking it too seriously. You can do or say anything and nothing matters cause its not real...it's the Internetz! More like its not accountable.

Nobody tells me who to like or not to like. I can be decent and fair to anyone. I try to remember to treat you as if you are right there with me. Not safe behind a keyboard. Besides I face my own shit. You think personalities are more fucked up than my shit? Hell no! I can deal with these guys here. I know rooms full of tough intellectually gifted guys hehe. Strip them of their self made armor and they're just as scared and vulnerable as anyone. Life is "real" 24/7. Talk to me as if you're right in front of me but remember I hit back even if you CAN clean my clock.LOL

Now quit taking this so serious. Remember its the Inernetz. Weblife isn't real right...fake is the new real.

Make great amps Billy and stand behind them. You're in for a tough haul but you have the right circuits. Make it work and have fun too. There will always be negativity to contend with. It's suppose to be there. Pain is a great teacher whether we learn or not. It is unavoidable. Right or wrong you're going through the gauntlet.

Now lets see how many make fun of or belittle me.LOL

Some things are just predictable on the Interwebz.

Ok.lets enjoy our fucking daily crunch!

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm72DPJCX58[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Oh myyyyyyyyyyy...hehehehe.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V0DJUTgkUIA&feature=related]Kelly Rowland - Kisses Down Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vTtnjzJnz-g[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Now lets see how many make fun of or belittle me.LOL



You type funny. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6gRJ6jmkYc"]Alice In Chains - Sickman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eBHmcORu4og[/ame]


----------



## ibmorjamn

Not for children , Alice was the original bizarre rocker. I think they were one upping the insanity :
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVPFpvQWbKU]Alice Cooper - Ballad Of Dwight Fry (Brutally Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

thats exactly why i like ya Joe.. i know youre 'real"...

fakeness is not ,,nor ever has been "me".
i know what i been facin all this time... its actually refreshing to see real stand up guys..
usually everybody joins in the bash parade. but you guys are different.


solarburnDSL50 said:


> I am armed with certain facts about myself. I've exposed the darkest shit I've ever done or thought to another human being. I don't feel the need to act one way here and be another in "real life". I crack up when guys get on here and act as though the Internet is a whole other reality and if you get bothered by it you're taking it too seriously. You can do or say anything and nothing matters cause its not real...it's the Internetz! More like its not accountable.
> 
> Nobody tells me who to like or not to like. I can be decent and fair to anyone. I try to remember to treat you as if you are right there with me. Not safe behind a keyboard. Besides I face my own shit. You think personalities are more fucked up than my shit? Hell no! I can deal with these guys here. I know rooms full of tough intellectually gifted guys hehe. Strip them of their self made armor and they're just as scared and vulnerable as anyone. Life is "real" 24/7. Talk to me as if you're right in front of me but remember I hit back even if you CAN clean my clock.LOL
> 
> Now quit taking this so serious. Remember its the Inernetz. Weblife isn't real right...fake is the new real.
> 
> Make great amps Billy and stand behind them. You're in for a tough haul but you have the right circuits. Make it work and have fun too. There will always be negativity to contend with. It's suppose to be there. Pain is a great teacher whether we learn or not. It is unavoidable. Right or wrong you're going through the gauntlet.
> 
> Now lets see how many make fun of or belittle me.LOL
> 
> Some things are just predictable on the Interwebz.
> 
> Ok.lets enjoy our fucking daily crunch!
> 
> Mad Season - River Of Deceit - YouTube


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9318WhMQr18]Soundgarden - Live to Rise (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Maybe my all time favorite band and I'm not afraid to admit it! The thing I like is it's honest and raw...not trying to be anything other than what it is. It's the same reason I love Social distortion...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcgovY-H8uA]Living Well Is The Best Revenge [Live At The Olympia] (video - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysQ5D8ir3o&list=PLE1F540A3A7D93808&feature=player_detailpage]R.E.M. - Star 69 ( Parallel Video Version ) - YouTube[/ame]

Bare with me...or ignore it, doesn't matter to me. 

This is the first song I learned to play that wasn't gospel or country back in 1985 or 6 when I was first learning and it's still one of my favorite songs to play on acoustic...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuFId1RYSZE]R.E.M. - Driver 8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-LAnnu09tk]Turn you inside out - REM - YouTube[/ame]

This one is me, in a nut shell...you wanna know something about me, listen to the words to this song. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZnhGtKHeHU]REM live World Leader Pretend - YouTube[/ame]

I sit at my table and wage war on myself
It seems like it's all, it's all for nothing
I know the barricades, and
I know the mortar in the wall breaks
I recognize the weapons, I used them well

(chorus)
It's amazing what devices you can sympathize
This is my mistake. Let me make it good
I raised the wall and I will be the one to knock it down

I've a rich understanding of my finest defenses
I proclaim that claims are left unstated,
I demand a rematch
I decree a stalemate
I divine my deeper motives
I recognize the weapons
I've practiced them well. I fitted them myself

(chorus)
It's amazing what devices you can sympathize, empathize
This is my mistake. Let me make it good
I raised the wall and I will be the one to knock it down

Reach out for me and hold me tight. Hold that memory
Let my machine talk to me, let my machine talk to me

This is my world
And I am world leader pretend
This is my life
And this is my time
I have been given the freedom
To do as I see fit
It's high time I've razed the walls
That I've constructed

(repeat chorus)

You fill in the mortar. You fill in the harmony
You fill in the mortar. I raised the wall
And I'm the only one
I will be the one to knock it down​


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, hey Billy...didn't see you there.


----------



## gdh1532

some more Halford. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx-dTkVdU4c]Fight (Rob Halford) - Little Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DirtySteve said:


> Bare with me...or ignore it, doesn't matter to me.


Ok, I'll ignore... 

JK!

We all have different tastes & that's cool. I dig the fact that we can have a diverse list of music posted here. Some stuff, while familiar w/ the artist/band, can be rather obscure to people from a different region. So, while you might dismiss it, based on the group & your familiarity (or lack thereof), of that group, you just might get a chance to hear them in a different light.

Cool story!

Can't wait to hear about the BB amp after you've had a chance to play w/ it & make some noise...


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> Ok, I'll ignore...
> 
> JK!
> 
> We all have different tastes & that's cool. I dig the fact that we can have a diverse list of music posted here. Some stuff, while familiar w/ the artist/band, can be rather obscure to people from a different region. So, while you might dismiss it, based on the group & your familiarity (or lack thereof), of that group, you just might get a chance to hear them in a different light.
> 
> Cool story!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the BB amp after you've had a chance to play w/ it & make some noise...



Not sure what you mean, but I was in the moment. I've eaten now and my buzz is gone...oh well. 

...going for a different buzz now. :cool2:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

just messin' w/ you Steve!


----------



## Billyblades

I just got home.. man. Im am muthrfrkn beat.. its definateley tattoo time.

Im having a room partitioned off for amp building because its not a hobby anymore and i need to leave all the shit out.on a workbench. My construction buddy is comin.up next week to start it. My day was crazy. I couldnt leave the tattoo room except for takin a piss lol.

Im goin in tomorrow to my mini tone factory to record a demo before it gets picked up on monday.

Hope you guys are havin a great night. Im goin in tomorrow because i can.lock.myself in n get busy without distractions. 

Getting a room built is goin to be cool. Organization rocks ...


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZs_Py-1_0]Soundgarden - Rusty Cage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIqIVxUuKs]Soundgarden - Burden In My Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGpWDnuQLms]Soundgarden - My Wave (Remastered Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


Just want to say ... i am enjoying the peace. I would like to keep it this way...


----------



## Billyblades

A lil different but cool. Ok.. ahhh whatever. Tits n a guitar.. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KSGKWrgjaQ]Dead Sara - Lemon Scent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ehhh.. wtf...not bad...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5vr_Vhoumc]Dead Sara - Weatherman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Great fukkin song even.if its a lil "off kilter " from the normal posts but i have an open mind for alot.of music.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU]Blue October - Hate Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZES3nJQYJok]BLUE OCTOBER - Into The Ocean - YouTube[/ame]


Dont listen to much of their stuff but i.like this one too.


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x0bHDXGTQg]Veronica Sawyer Smokes - AFI Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. last one. Kid is playing video games.n wifes on.the couch facebookin.. im on my headphones jammin n relaxing. Silent hill movie from redbox suks imo....seems made for teens.. uhhg haha 

Glad it was just a buck! 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXzuDXZwZtI]Incubus - Pardon Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoPlkmYaEQs]Incubus - Warning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgHPNdUuQs8]Ozzy Osbourne - Desire (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-dXsi2AgM]Jerry Williams - Crazy 'Bout You Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XqzQ869TGI]Femme Fatale - Waiting For The Big One [HQ with CD Quality sound] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnTQSEWYkUk]9 LEFT DEAD - Nothing Left To lose - YouTube[/ame]

not bad for some Oklahoma boys


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o28dyt7w3As]Rollins Band - Low Self Opinion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Young Michaels first song on the way home from the hospital-& not a peep did he make!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmELf8DJAVY&sns=em]Kiss - I was made for lovin' you -official video clip (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Rather retro catchy it is too!


----------



## DirtySteve

At 2:37, it's the first time I've ever heard a guitar laugh... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1mexmK6bDY]Audioslave - Original Fire - YouTube[/ame]

I like this song...'cause it doesn't remind me of anything...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFdX37Qpnk]Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me - YouTube[/ame]

...​
...happy Sunday guys!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> At 2:37, it's the first time I've ever heard a guitar laugh...
> 
> Audioslave - Original Fire - YouTube
> 
> I like this song...'cause it doesn't remind me of anything...
> 
> Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me - YouTube
> 
> ...​
> ...happy Sunday guys!



Lol, that's pretty clever!


----------



## DirtySteve

Tomorrow still the big day Billy? ...changed my sig.


----------



## NewReligion

Can't wait to hear it in your hands Steve. Congrats!!!


David


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> Tomorrow still the big day Billy? ...changed my sig.



Billy ... play Nightrain on the demo!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Btw., Stevo ... I'm so f'ing excited for you, bro!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuhhSsafioM[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

They've changed their tune over on rig talk ('cept for the haters ), Billy your plan is working perfectly, lol! I just posted a peek a boo over there on the latest thread, Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - New Billy Blades Video - The Firebolt 20!...they don't know I've been a member since 2009! ...I've only got 9 posts. lmfao!!


----------



## Billyblades

Yeah man. I took some new video. Wgs green beret just sings with this amp. Made some soundclips. No backing track.. just raw clean recorded tone. Nothing else. Wish i would of or could of but i been freakin busy. Got 4 other orders n teaching people how to dovetail boxes.

I will post video n soundcloud clips before its at your door.

I am freaking excited for you Steve. 

Im equally excited for other clients but i really wanted you to have this in your hands..

Especially since you werent diggin.the dsl...

This is quality Marshall tone even tho it dont say Jims name on it. (Rip) .

I made these amps in his honor and Jose Arredondos honor.

They took it and paved the way.

Hopefully i did them justice .

All quality. Classictone trannys were allready used by me on the other builds. These really impressed me!
they arent "clean " like other trannys.. they retain that Marshall goodness.

This amp blends old school with modern tonal needs with the uber switch. And the Master 2 push pull ppimv.

You take this amp and Rock it man!


Its gets picked up tomorrow.

I used 4 guitars on the recordings. Les paul.. sg and 2 jacksons. From clean to mean.!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKU7AadwZ7o]RATT - Wanted Man (music video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_VIXvCgl8]David Lee Roth-Yankee Rose - YouTube[/ame]


DlR took Steve Vai to Jose Arredondo for modded Marshalls right as he hired Steve...


As the story goes they say that EVH was pissed that Dave went behind his back to "cop " his tone.

This record was said to be those Jose Modded Marshalls.


Just a cool story.i read in a guitar mag yrs ago.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU6y4JG7eMM]David Lee Roth Just Like Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Dedicating my music today to Jose Arredondo.

Heres more of The Jose modded goodness comin to Steves door.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5WzX0vQPIo]Crying In The Rain/Chykes (John Sykes ver. Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6aEFz09rxQ]â˜…â˜…â˜… John Sykes - "Bad Boys" (Live 2004) | John Sykes Bad Boys Live! â˜…â˜…â˜… - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

More Jose tunes.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHLXnyY537c]"Turn Up the Radio" by Autograph - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. i guess no Jose in here but this is fitting for the time we went thru. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFkbSAH7yb4]Cheap Trick - Dream Police - YouTube[/ame]


I encourage everyone to chase something they are passionate about...

Better than dying one day wishin ya did!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9vjpBt-H3M]Staind Believe *KERRANG! VIDEO EXCLUSIVE* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. more Jose grind!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKYYiYcr21Q]Megadeth These Boots Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Cool read EVH, Frampton and Jose-Modded Amps : WoodyTone!


----------



## Billyblades

More Jose crunch...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dwoIU0iPPo]Motley Crue Shout At The Devil live 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Jose Metallica tone.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkkgYktQkFg]Metallica - Seek and Destroy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

A little more clear. Can really hear the Jose modded amp in this tune. Kirk used James head for the leads too 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u-HCHCuHMg]Metallica- Am I Evil? (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho]Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive - YouTube[/ame] jose tone inside


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaeHxRxrBNU]Joan Jett and The Blackhearts-Fake Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Awwwe Grunch.. it 'll be ok you crazy cannuck.... keep your chin up eh..

People just dont get you yet and dont know abooot you yet 

Im sure youll find some friends tho.. maybe even real ones buddy.
Get that hockey stick out of your .. umm. (Closet) lol n get the skates on n do some triple axles.

Let your spirit fly like the hockey puck n maple leaves. Youll be looking like tanya harding soon. You can do it!!! 

Remember to think positive.. practice smiling and it all starts wity "liking who you are " first..

Best wishes to you my forum "brother " or "sister " havent found out anything about you yet so i dont know if youre a dude or an angry chick



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U0fRwAbrHI]Jackyl - When Will It Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Notice how i try to.like everypost... sorry if i missed anyone. I get busy and caught up into activities and work so its hard to like every addition to the thread.

I thank you guys for your awesome participation!


We made it to page 50! This thread kicks ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Far Rider

This one is for us old guys 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlqqeobOJvg]Savoy Brown - Hellbound Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00iVeTMPQeY]Jackyl - Push Comes To Shove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Far Rider said:


> This one is for us old guys
> 
> Savoy Brown - Hellbound Train - YouTube



That shit was F'n great! That's how you solo with crunch tones and squeeze them notes out.


----------



## Billyblades

In all fairness.. i try to give everyone the benefit of a doubt.
I try to find the good in everyone because we are all unique and have something to bring to the table.

Be it, skill...knowledge,,, fun etc
One thing we need here is to wrap up sone frayed ends and make our time here even more, enjoyable.

If i see someonevwho is acting up... maybe they have a reason but if its a continuous then maybe they just need a helping hand up the social ladder.

Some people have been ridiculed and bullied their entire life and turned negative.

They might have issues with trust or acceptance.

They might have been hurt or cut so many times their defense became their persona.

In the spirit of peace and brotherhood -i looked up a video on the subject.

No.. not the actual diagnosis because anyone who ever took psych 101 can see clearly.

I just wanted to put this up for anyone "curious " or in the back of their mind... really want to return to the world of the "living "....

Theres a member or two who might find this helpful. I looked this up real quick thinking i would find a vintage one from the fifties but seen this and it might appeal to that or "them " certain people and seem more serious and up to date. ,


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHVL_CgETss]How to Make Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Let your freak flag fly lol...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk_hjsPE6T0]Gruntruck - Tribe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4vCOKGk2rU]sevendust-bitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Lolz from the webnetz...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgXiiLoe4LA]Lloyd Price- Personality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0]Faith No More - Epic - [Official video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d452hRSUrcs]New York Dolls - Chatterbox (Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i389HFoF4Co]Godsmack-Bad Religion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Dedicated too.. you know who... lolz 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A]The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziNaZxvp-Qk]NoFX - Idiots Are Taking Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CHbFI2Ovc0]Van Halen - Largo '82 - Where Have All The Good Times Gone? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks for the little (video) lesson Billy. I had no idea so many of my favorite tones throughout the years were Jose modded Marshalls!  After all these years it's amazing how little I know about the gear my biggest influences used. I was so naive...no clue, all I knew was they were Marshalls. I never knew people modded amps until I found these guitar forums and I didn't even know who Jose was until we started talking.. Wow...I'm ready to jam.


----------



## Stringjunkie

So when do you get it? Is the final vid posted yet?


----------



## DirtySteve

The last I heard, yesterday (a few posts up^) was that it was being picked up today. Billy made the vid yesterday (which he also talked about ^^) , but I don't know when he's going to post it.


----------



## solarburn

Dirty...that avatarrrrrrrrrrrrr! Damn!


----------



## solarburn

I'll have to catch up on the music vids later.LOL

Billy...you marking those Jose modded vids was real cool. I've got a lot to look/listen too. Not much time today though...hehe. I'll be waaaaaay behind...


----------



## DirtySteve

edit: :cool2:


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Let's keep the tits in the afterhours so we don't get someone in trouble who might be visiting the forum from work.


----------



## gdh1532

BB I think the vid of that amp sounds pretty good. Now I need a 3 or 4 channel amp, clean, crunch, kill,overkill . Somewhere around 75- watts. Got anything like that planned ?


----------



## solarburn

gdh1532 said:


> BB I think the vid of that amp sounds pretty good. Now I need a 3 or 4 channel amp, clean, crunch, kill,overkill . Somewhere around 75- watts. Got anything like that planned ?



Kill & over kill...


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry guys, no hidden messages here...just rockin'...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWblparj35o]Volbeat - Pool Of Booze Booze Booze [With Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM]Butthole Surfers - Who Was in My Room Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7npDa9PrAM]Descendents - Everything Sucks - Full Album (1996) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

This one is for our Mods:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iloY0tDAiE


----------



## DirtySteve

btw...the amp is on it's way...shipped yesterday...the moment of truth is only days away.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> This one is for our Mods:



FR, delete that "s" after http and your vid will post. 

...here you go. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iloY0tDAiE[/ame][/quote]


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> FR, delete that "s" after http and your vid will post.
> 
> ...here you go. Led Zeppelin - Thank You - YouTube


[/QUOTE]

Thanks buddy! Great news on the amp! Too bad someone won't be here to eat crow


----------



## DirtySteve

Who?...what did I miss?


----------



## Stringjunkie

DirtySteve said:


> btw...the amp is on it's way...shipped yesterday...the moment of truth is only days away.



Is there a new video?
And grunch got banned


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes, but it's not posted yet. I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Biiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy! WTF? VIDS or it's a modded gorilla!


----------



## Rocktane

DirtySteve said:


> btw...the amp is on it's way...shipped yesterday...the moment of truth is only days away.



Happy for you man!


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Is there a new video?
> And grunch got banned



! When? where? How? Holy shit!!!!!!!! I thought he was invincible now!!! ...can't say I don't want to do a happy monkey dance, but I was actually trying to get along since I thought he was here to stay...wow! ..what did he do?...where did it happen...I must know!



Stringjunkie said:


> Biiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy! WTF? VIDS or it's a modded gorilla!



He will probably post it in my nad thread....at least that's what he told me last. I think Billy has skipped town for a few days off. I don't know, but it seems that way and he said he was going to take a week off. Where's Billy?!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah, he was invincible until he attacked NR.  Then somebody cared I spose..


----------



## Stringjunkie

Well, my new guitar shipped yesterday w/a due date of Thursday.  When's yours?


----------



## DirtySteve

Where did that happen? He's attacked NR before...there must be more to it than that....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I don't/didn't see anything ban worthy from today. Maybe the mod's erased something we didn't catch, but whatever.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Dunno, it started on the rock is dead thread, he called out NRs playing and then I ate dinner and it was done. He was being very froggy as usual.


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Well, my new guitar shipped yesterday w/a due date of Thursday.  When's yours?



He only told me it was picked up yesterday, but he didn't give me a tracking number. I asked him for it and I haven't heard back...that's why I assume he took some time off. I'll try to call tomorrow.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm just being nosy. I'm excited for you and I hope it's great!


----------



## DirtySteve

Somehow the word "respect" reminded me of this song. ...don't ask, it's been a long day....2 and 2 = and all. :cool2: _"the mind it a terrible thing to taste"
_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zQ9bu0ASZI]Ministry - So What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lol...

a kickass version of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJrpz0-hSbw]Glenn Hughes, Steve Vai, Chad Smith - Highway Star (Deep Purple Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Far Rider said:


> This one is for our Mods:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iloY0tDAiE



One of my faves. You have great taste FR!LOL

Now what the hell is up? I miss something too?


----------



## solarburn

Stringjunkie said:


> Is there a new video?
> And grunch got banned



Oh shit! Now we're all going to be even dumber without his correcting and scolding us kids.

Well...I thought you guys were a little rough with him. I liked him fine...as long as I didn't have any interactions with him.

He is a child of God though and beloved no matter what so I wish him only peace. This I'm serious about.


----------



## Billyblades

Sunday i recorded multiple quickie tone samples. I use an sg,,, 2 les pauls and a jackson.

Acdc.metallica..slash.mustaine.vh n me lol... its all together in one file. Remember tho.. i havnt played cover tunes in 15yrs. Fukkit lol....i "attempted " anyway hehe...Time wasnt on my side ... i recorded using an sm57 and ksm27 into a focusright scarlett into my laptop using magix musicstudio2013. (Still learning it -first use) but got decent results. Added a little reverb and slight slapback delay. .

That lil fukker is LOUDEST 20 watter i ever heard! Good thing you got a push pull master 2 on the back so you wont get kicked out of your pad lol.
They told me 5-7days. Get you the tracking info when i get in the shop. Took a couple days off. I was beat. Going on a lil getaway with wifey before i get the vids for the 50s up. We got to spend some time being humans instead of machines...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY]Free - All Right Now [totp] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Oh yeah. Video coming with pixs too.


----------



## Rocktane

I'm getting more and more out of the loop. Just heard/viewed this for the first time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2cXyJeimQg]Neverstar - Lose Control [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnGOARFOQV0]jimi hendrix Stone Free on belgium tv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I78Alb7rz_c]The Go Getters - Sugar Sweet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Billyblades said:


> jimi hendrix Stone Free on belgium tv - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htJ7O7BSbt4]Buckethead - Stone Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snPgFNMCXBs]Eagles Heartache Tonight -HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfeNhwnO8hw]Eagles - Take It Easy -HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFfiSGy26wA]Saturday Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyOD-ctLXv0]Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXEsZ6tvOWo]Grateful Dead - Truckin' (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks buddy! Great news on the amp! Too bad someone won't be here to eat crow [/QUOTE 

he self destructed so he wouldnt have to lolz. Pulled his own pin. Kaboom!


----------



## Far Rider

For obvious reasons 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpeqaXr9H_k]Cream - I'm so Glad - Live - 1968-10-25 - Memorial Auditorium, Dallas, TX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Xb_7YDroQ]Eve 6 - Inside Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Newschool today.. . Always loved this song.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM]Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm-ihSFC280]Blur - Woo Hoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

What came 1st, the chicken or the egg?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgxa0UbYLZw]Doobie Brothers - Long Train Runnin' (From "Live At The Greek Theatre 1982" DVD & CD) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO_EgW1zxWQ]Led Zeppelin - Earl's Court (1975) - "Trampled Underfoot" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufERJEdcfAY]Pixies :: Where Is My Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Favorite Nirvana tune.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhpdR-vgKVs]Nirvana - You Know You're Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts]Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version) - YouTube[/ame]



Becareful.. strippers can lead to "kids " lol...


----------



## Billyblades

Youre welcome haha 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWZ2o09VCwQ]Porn Star Dancing (Behind The Scenes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

those guys are a 1 trick pony...

A chick I know starred in this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3pP1WyudWc]My Darkest Days - Casual Sex (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

https://soundcloud.com/#billy-blades/firebolt20 quickie . i didnt have alot of time lol...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

doesn't work...

this one does:
https://soundcloud.com/billy-blades/firebolt20


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lovely clean tone, sounds like some clipping on the gain channel recordings though. Sounds like quite a bit of tones, but it's hard to make out what you were doing in the settings w/o a narrative or visual.

That was a LP right? Epi?

Is Steve supposed to get it today?


----------



## Far Rider

Something warm and wonderful....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHBxbeT3KeU]Neal Schon - Someone's Watching Over Me / Iguassu Falls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, I didn't know you posted it here too, lol ...I thought it was just for me and I was feeling special. 


Just finished listening to it and I'm really excited now! ...fuckin' A!!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHAMGWSCm8]collective soul * shine live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

The clean part sounds great to me, that's cleaner than I ever play anyway. ...hence the username.


----------



## DirtySteve

Now don't get me wrong it all sounds good and there's some tasty stuff before it, but on my second time through it starts at about 14:00 for me!  I've never been ably to achieve anything close to that without pedals before.

...and then when you get to am I evil...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u-HCHCuHMg]Metallica- Am I Evil? (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> Lovely clean tone, sounds like some clipping on the gain channel recordings though. Sounds like quite a bit of tones, but it's hard to make out what you were doing in the settings w/o a narrative or visual.
> 
> That was a LP right? Epi?
> 
> Is Steve supposed to get it today?



I'm running it through my stereo and I don't hear any clipping. I'm a picky son of bitch too and I would have noticed I think.


----------



## solarburn

The Firebolt sounds great. Fucking great. 

Billy's cut'n loose in spots...good demo of different crunch and heavier tones. Clean was good too.

I'm not getting any clipping on my earbuds.

Steve. Enjoy.

Oh and I want one.


----------



## Ghostman

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiI0ydrw_QU[/ame]


yes....
yes I am.


----------



## Ghostman

and just to save face:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x6R99V-iHA]Prong - Beg To Differ - YouTube[/ame]

Cover my ex-band were trying out.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5NPN3NF0rM]Gov't Mule - Soulshine 2007 with Greg Allman, Trey Anastasio and Derek Trucks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl1HqZa_PBE]Soundgarden - Face Pollution (Badmotorfinger Limited Edition Yellow Vinyl) HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7VUvi9l41I[/ame]

Chris Cornell is a bad mother fucker!!


----------



## Billyblades

DirtySteve said:


> Now don't get me wrong it all sounds good and there's some tasty stuff before it, but on my second time through it starts at about 14:00 for me!  I've never been ably to achieve anything close to that without pedals before.
> 
> ...and then when you get to am I evil...
> 
> Metallica- Am I Evil? (Studio Version) - YouTube




Haha... i used a Jackson for some harder stuff... les paul for the sweet child..and sg for the acdc parts. If you.listen real close some clipping might be my chair lol creaking haha. I was in a hurry to get it done... no frills just balls to the wall quickness on the recording. Keep in mind i been extremely busy with my tattoo biz and family so.i was spread thin as shit recently since i fired my helper.
I hired another crew but they are still being trained and only clean and answer the phone.

Also... no distortion pedals were used at all. Keep in mind the recording was done quick! 


All amp!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm listening to it right now...pretty fuckin killer billy..nice chops too..Steve, if you can't get tones to play with now, it might be you buddy.  

If you dont like it, I'm only 1 1/2 hrs away


----------



## DirtySteve

I hear so many things in that demo that are like what I do and it sounds kick ass! I'm not at all worried about that! I do hope I can get down there soon so you can check it out!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

When are you supposed to get it Steve?

Look forward to hearing your thoughts. I believe it will be better heard (live) than in any of the demos. You just don't get that room (3D) depth from a recording.

I bet you're getting antsy...


----------



## DirtySteve

I totally agree about the demo...and I'm way past antsy now!


----------



## shooto

sounded great...lots of tones to be had...congrats man!


----------



## Billyblades

I really learned alot during this amp. . My other amps are pre thought out and done before so i had jigs and templates and had plenty of time to "adjust ".

This amp was having me under the GUN lol.

I had a notion of what i wanted but went in with just a pile of wood and a sheet of aluminum and g10...

See... i didnt plan on making the 20s till april or may... so this amp had my mind racing.

I had a simple design that was kinda boring compared to the final deal.

I went in and redesigned it and had a trying experience.
,,, but a great one.

If Steve wanted a fifty i wouldve had it done quicker but from paper to amp in 7 weeks...

I learned alot on this build...

*GIVE MYSELF TIME AND PLAN FOR THE UNEXPECTED DELAY.

*I AM NOT SUPERMAN EVEN THO I TRY LIKE HELL TO BE LOL


*NEXT TIME,,,RECORD IN.THE DAYTIME INSTEAD OF PUSHING MY LUCK AY NIGHT. THE APARTMENTS ABOVE MY SHOP AND RECORDING TIMES HINDERED MY ABILITY TO TURN THAT FUCKER UP TO GET MORE POWER AMP IN THERE COOKIN!!!


*IT ONLY GETS BETTER FROM.HERE! I HAVE GONE THRU HELL N HIGH WATER N STILL KEEP KIKKIN.
I WILL TRY TO.MOVE MOUNTAINS OR DIE TRYING..

I HAVE GAINED A DEEP RESPECT FOR MY FRIENDS HERE AND DO MY VERY BEST.

I AM IN NO WAY PERFECT. I TRY N TRY AND EACH HURDLE I IMPROVE.

I NEVER BUILT ANY.OF THIS STUFF BEFORE FROM SCRATCH. BUILT AND MODDED MANY AMPS BUT THEY WERE FROM KITS. 

HAVING BUILT THIS 20 I HAVE A GREAT NEW MODEL TO OFFER. MORE TO COME. I HAVE ANOTH 20 WATTER THATS GETTING UP NOW. 
MORE VIDEOS N PICS OF STEVES AMP COMIN TOO!

OH YEH.. THE FIFTY DEMOS WILL BE COMIN TOO.

I WILL TAKE LESSONS LEARNED AND PUT IT INTO EVERYTHING I DO.

IT IS SOMETHING I.AM PASSIONATE ABOUT.

I READ ABOUT PORSCHE LOSINNG RACES BEFORE TAKING WHAT THEY LEARNED TO WIN LEMANS.

IM THE SAME WAY... THE LOSSES MADE ME HUNGRY FOR A WIN.

THE WINS Have been coming in.

Now its a matter of refinement and constantly improving my game.



I like to thank you guys for your support.



I really got me thru some rough patches.

Thank you all. I have gotten to know alot of you and even tho.i build amps i came n found some buds. Im not here for sales even tho i love creating these hotrodded gain machines.

Im just a member here first n foremost chillin wit my friends.

You guys are great.

Im hapoy to have you guys to talk to and i am even happier that sone guys i "faught " with when i first came here turned out to be good dudes and i really like being friends with those fellas because turning a shitty situation into a rose garden sounds great to me.

I try to.look at each of you guys on a one on.one basis. I am glad we met on here!

Wish we were all on the same block.

That would beca nonstop Party!


----------



## JayCM800

That Blades Amplification Firebolt 20 #1 is sounding pretty good!

I listened to the whole demo and totally enjoyed the tones and playing.


----------



## Billyblades

Yeah bro.. i fired alex and he took the scale we used to weigh packages so we guessed the weight. We were off so they held the packages. We had to go in and paya few dollars extra but no biggie.
It was on hold for 7 dollars lol.

Youll get it right after the weekend. Its probably going thru the system. They tokd me they been busy due to the Easter holiday comin up. No prob tho bri. Its in good hands. 

On its way to its new home 


Add,,, "buy a scale" on the to-do lost lol


DirtySteve said:


> I'm thinking it should be first of the week, but for some reason the tracking number isn't working. (yeah Billy, it says not found ) I'll let you all know when it comes.
> 
> I totally agree about the demo...and I'm way past antsy now!


----------



## Billyblades

I personally wouldve like to do a better recording. It was so off the cuff.

I couldnt even remember how to play some of the songs lol

Thats why i have alot of my "original " tidbits on there. The first clean stuff and the last sections..

Any way glad you liked.

I wish i had a little more time but life is not perfect.. 


Definately gets some samples out there tho...

More and better to come.

Will post the youtube vid tomorrow with more pics. Then on to Steves nad thread...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Billyblades said:


> MORE VIDEOS N PICS OF STEVES AMP COMIN TOO!
> 
> OH YEH.. THE FIFTY DEMOS WILL BE COMIN TOO.


cool, would like to see some of the finished images & hear some more demos...


----------



## scat7s

good job billy. 






oops, forgot the music...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZgJrHxWaIg[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Love this song.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyDH4DZ-qJY]Van Halen - 1984 - House of Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

i sent it to.you first 


DirtySteve said:


> Oh, I didn't know you posted it here too, lol ...I thought it was just for me and I was feeling special.
> 
> 
> Just finished listening to it and I'm really excited now! ...fuckin' A!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Nice job, Billy. Complete clip!
Sounded good 

I'll bet Steve is anxious


----------



## Billyblades

It seems long but it hasnt really been. It took me 13 weeks to.get my Splawn built.

I think i was as anxious as Steve.



I was just "anticipating" my Splawn but being on a forum really drags it out lol.

We think now we shouldve been quiet qbout it but that Was "hard "


Probably harder than dealing with the bullshit...

I wish the construction thread didnt get shut down but oh well 


Shame dude got himself banned...and i am happy about that...

Even.if he comes back i wont succumb to his bullshit. Good riddance.


----------



## solarburn

It didnt take long at all. Can't see any reasonable person thinking it took too long. Not even.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what made it seem long was having heckle & jeckyl always instigating it...


----------



## solarburn

The thread antagonists.

They failed. I don't count manufactured drama as anything other than a nuisance. That's all it added up to. The amp stomps any stones thrown. All they had was verbiage and nothing else to offer...especially their own clips to show a reference they know anything. Nothing other than white noise through a speaker. HISSSSSSSSSSSSS!

This is all they had. " I don't wike Bilwy. He's just weird and a spazz. He's not smot like us. Wight?"(all with a lil kids voice)

That's all they had. Infantile and wittle pebbles.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jMMF6AP28]Steve Vai - 1984 - Flex Able - 06 - The Attitude Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

I dedicate this one for the LP/Marshall guys! What a Marriage of tone.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxicB0bll3I]Dio - Doug Aldrich solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Andy's playing can be so tender at times and as searing or smoking as one can get. He is my favorite player regarding dynamics. I don't even care for the style of music but I can not deny the beautiful sounds he evokes out of that plank of wood.

Sorry for taking it down but I can't help sharing it.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KaVVZYOvMFY]Andy Timmons- Cry For you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Ok...I had my cry...now some fast ass!

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9G19TWqolIQ]The Dukes Of Hazzard - AC/DC (shoot to thrill) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

I don't need a proficient guitarist for me to cheer about. Just one that lets go, rocks out and gives himself to the crowd. Look at all those happy fuckers out there in the audience given back what they're get'n.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VMZwS0ZonEU]Ted Nugent - Great White Buffalo (1987) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE2BVSpkUoY]doolin dalton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2laur5zOHg]Outlaw Man-The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LugEc-uQBME]The Eagles - On The Border - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Andy's playing can be so tender at times and as searing or smoking as one can get. He is my favorite player regarding dynamics. I don't even care for the style of music but I can not deny the beautiful sounds he evokes out of that plank of wood.
> 
> Sorry for taking it down but I can't help sharing it.
> 
> Andy Timmons- Cry For you - YouTube



WOW.. Ive never heard Andy Timmons. Ive heard his name here n there but never listened.. 

Man, that tune is incredible.. The playing was sublime. Beautiful Strat tone right there..


----------



## Billyblades

Im just happy as anything to get on here without all the stress lol. Dealing with it wasnt easy nomatter how much people said dont let it get to me. 

I just like to come here "without " having to constantly here bitching.

I am here to talk to "you " guys and enjoy the place.
Even if i have strong opinions i "try" not to be an asshole to anybody.

Only times were while feeling attacked everywhere i went from the cameron -friedman mob or when somebody here gets in my ass..

All the other times im lovin everybody. 


It was hard for me for awhile because i didnt know "who " was cool and who had a knife waitin for my back.

Im glad i met some good people here who saw thru the drama an understood what was goin on.

I am just relieved...

Its been a rough yr.

No tellin if theyre goin to let asshole back but fuk him if they do.

Im taking this time and enjoying it...


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjcZ5MTOh3g]RATT - Back For More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdagpIgItw]AC/DC - Ride On (with Bon Scott) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRVnr7YCil4]AC DC - Rock`n`roll train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Billyblades said:


> Im just happy as anything to get on here without all the stress lol. Dealing with it wasnt easy nomatter how much people said dont let it get to me.
> 
> I just like to come here "without " having to constantly here bitching.
> 
> I am here to talk to "you " guys and enjoy the place.
> Even if i have strong opinions i "try" not to be an asshole to anybody.
> 
> Only times were while feeling attacked everywhere i went from the cameron -friedman mob or when somebody here gets in my ass..
> 
> All the other times im lovin everybody.
> 
> 
> It was hard for me for awhile because i didnt know "who " was cool and who had a knife waitin for my back.
> 
> Im glad i met some good people here who saw thru the drama an understood what was goin on.
> 
> I am just relieved...
> 
> Its been a rough yr.
> 
> No tellin if theyre goin to let asshole back but fuk him if they do.
> 
> Im taking this time and enjoying it...



It's time to move on, dude. Please just drop it.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvVlIaTuSts]ACDC - Live 1977 08 TNT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

crossroadsnyc said:


> It's time to move on, dude. Please just drop it.


 just responding to Solar.

Its done... "hopefully " ...???


----------



## solarburn

Im at the dentist with my daughter. Should have brought my ear buds to listenmusic from heere!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOXT3KC6NUY]Back In Black (Demo - Bon Scott) AC/DC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Reception sux here.


----------



## scat7s

Billyblades said:


> Back In Black (Demo - Bon Scott) AC/DC - YouTube


 

that aint bon


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, beat me to it.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw4F2k41VrQ&list=UULeymFO9XIiaNpTrCZMl00A&index=1[/ame]

ON ITS WAY MAN! CHECK YOUR PM  AFTER THE WEEKEND THO!


THAT WGS SOUNDS FUKKIN GREAT! LISTEN HOW THICK N RICH IT SOUNDS!!! my ported cab design sounds like a 412 ... big n ballsy! 

I am so happy with this! I just realised THE VIDEO CUT SHORT BECAUSE IT RAN OUTTA MEMORY LOL. THIS DESIGN IS FREAKIN BADASS IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF. THEM EL84 TUBES WILL SUPRISE YA!


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> BLADES FIREBOLT 20 - YouTube
> 
> ON ITS WAY MAN! CHECK YOUR PM  AFTER THE WEEKEND THO!
> 
> 
> THAT WGS SOUNDS FUKKIN GREAT! LISTEN HOW THICK N RICH IT SOUNDS!!! my ported cab design sounds like a 412 ... big n ballsy!
> 
> I am so happy with this! I just realised THE VIDEO CUT SHORT BECAUSE IT RAN OUTTA MEMORY LOL. THIS DESIGN IS FREAKIN BADASS IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF. THEM EL84 TUBES WILL SUPRISE YA!



Yeh it sounds great man, but cosmetically im just not feeling it BB.. Sorry


----------



## NewReligion

The circuit sounds great!


----------



## JayCM800

bulldozer1984 said:


> Yeh it sounds great man, but cosmetically im just not feeling it BB.. Sorry


Cosmetically no one can top Marshall! ...Just the Logo is !!!

On the Firebolt 20, i think the woodwork involving the "bolt" design could be improved. 

And it would look much better in black!!! (personal preference)

...and with a BLADES logo on the cab!


----------



## Stringjunkie

.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Great sounds billy! But, you should outsource your cabs. Just sayin, your a man, you can handle a bit of constructive criticism. The cab look smaller than the head, that would drive me nuts, for the $ spent. 
You have the sounds down, for sure. Nothing personal so don't take it that way, I hope Steve is satisfied, but what if he isn't? It's not my business but I'm wondering.


----------



## solarburn

Sounds huge. Amp kicks arse!


----------



## Billyblades

Yeah.. its just the prototype. I have a new guy for the cabs and everything learned on this build will go into future builds. 

Steve was let in.on a little secret. I fired my help over this build.

He was helping me and fighting with his girlfriend at the time. I let him build the speaker box and it had to be junked. It was over 1/2" higher on one side .

I brought.it to.his attention and the total lack of care brought us to arguing which led me to let him.go.

For this build my son and i went into the garage and made steve a new speaker box cab.

.
Steve was informed every step of the way. I learned alot during this build and didnt have the resources to outsource.

Im have a logo designed but places are telling me it cant be done .. :???

Anyway.. Steve will get many yrs out of this lil beast and it represents the beginning.

Not bad for a first go at it! 

Thank you guys for the suggestions.

Im a way better amp builder than cabinet maker but its rock solid and sounds great. .

Look at the first
Marshalls.. very spartan n not what you see today. Square nameplates.. no faceplates etc.

It only gets better from here!

Steve was given a deal on this because it was the prototype. Basicly 1/2 price.. just to cover parts! .

Its a very special amp with alot of love in it.

Blood sweat and tears...literally..


----------



## Billyblades

Really not too much i want to do to the circuit except a few ideas i am workin on to bringin a mesa boogie style eq option.in the near future. Sometime this yr.

The cosmetics are just cosmetics but the amp looks pretty cool.in person. Everyone who saw it in the shop was a goo goo over it lol.


Its the first born 20watter and outsourcing was an expensive option that would of added 3 hundred bucks to the price which neither of us had..

I did find a local cabinet builder to help in future builds. He can do heavy production too.

Im looking for a chassis guy too because bending aluminum and drilling takes alot of time. I am looking for a local shop with automated plasma or waterjet capabilities.

I did everything on.this amp fron raw materials.

Like i said.. its just the beginning. In the future all i want to do is load the circuits.

I uploaded a first run Marshall pix in my album. Nothing like a plexi or todays Marshall but even more desirable because its one of the first.

Have a great night guys.

Hope you liked the tone


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billy we have all heard the back story several times now, no need to keep repeating it. 

I'm glad you are out-sourcing your cabs in the future, smart move. While i understand Steve only paid cost price, that shouldn't mean it doesn't have to be up to scratch in every aspect. 

If your selling the prototype, it needs to be up-to-scratch. 

Im not hating on you Billy so please dont get all upset n angry, its just some constructive criticism.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9GT9YgDfKU]Tenacious D - The Pick Of Destiny Ending (Beelzeboss) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

.  i only have 3 feelings left and they cant be hurt lol..

Its a prototype. No biggie. The circuit is where its at. I gave Steve a buy.it back guarantee. .

Its ok if you dont "feel " it..  and i never told the cab story to anybody but steve until today. 

I doubt Steve will be hating on it for a few little things.

I buy expensive beer and if the label.isnt quite perfect it has no effect on 'the beer and i surely wouldnt throw it out for a cosmetic reason.

The magic is in.the circuit.

The rest is work.in progress... it certainly is built solid and prototypes are the basis from which you grow.


----------



## solarburn

Billyblades said:


> .  i only have 3 feelings left and they cant be hurt lol..
> 
> Its a prototype. No biggie. The circuit is where its at. I gave Steve a buy.it back guarantee. .
> 
> Its ok if you dont "feel " it..  and i never told the cab story to anybody but steve until today.
> 
> I doubt Steve will be hating on it for a few little things.
> 
> I buy expensive beer and if the label.isnt quite perfect it has no effect on 'the beer and i surely wouldnt throw it out for a cosmetic reason.
> 
> The magic is in.the circuit.
> 
> The rest is work.in progress... it certainly is built solid and prototypes are the basis from which you grow.



Exactly. Keep moving forward. The cosmetics can easily be changed and get better. Easy to rectify.

I bet the amp gets dressed up fine on the next builds. This is a process. Lets keep dem BB amps coming! Like I said I'll demo one against anything I've heard. I'm not saying its the best amp evar! I'm saying the fucker sounds good so far and I'm sure I'd get laid just because of its tone if I played out.

That's right you fat ugly farts!(I'm in that club)

The sound of this amp gets you laid. I'm getting laid right now jus talking about playing a BB amp.

Next year I want a 50 watter done in snake skin or crock in a nice clean head shell and the Blades emblem better ooze sex for my rock & roll. Next income tax return. I already spent this years anyways.

And I have a killer Joey Voltage amp coming that I will rip the fabric of time with. I got nothing but positive good stuff coming my way.

Now lets have a couple of shots to good tone & nicely dressed up amps!

Billy...take a drink and on to the next build...


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks for the suggestions and kind words...
Its a process and for the "first one " it rocks! When playing it i almost didnt want to box it up.

Im a new fan of wgs too. Killer speakers! . I am going to sell off all my other speakers for the green berets. They are "that fukkin great "!!!

Steve is getting a piece if my heart n soul in this amp. Along with the coveted Cameron jose circuit. 
The amp is special despite anyones opinions on cosmetics. Thats a superficial sidepoint thats still being worked out. 
The future is bright... so i got a beer in hand and some shades on.

Thanks for being a part of a dream come true. I will be debuting the 50s next week. Venom and Firebolt. They even have a little funk.to.be worked out cosmeticly but at the end of the day its the electronics that matter. The cosmetics are secondary but now that i have a dynamite basis to work from it will just get better n better until its super sexy lol.

The logo.is in the works but nobody i talked to can produce it.

I think its bullshit because i see the same stuff on other things but i would have to order 50000 pieces. 

It will get there tho.

Nomatter what .. Steves gonna be in tonal nirvana... i would love to have this circuit even if it was stapled inside a shoebo/x lol



solarburnDSL50 said:


> Exactly. Keep moving forward. The cosmetics can easily be changed and get better. Easy to rectify.
> 
> I bet the amp gets dressed up fine on the next builds. This is a process. Lets keep dem BB amps coming! Like I said I'll demo one against anything I've heard. I'm not saying its the best amp evar! I'm saying the fucker sounds good so far and I'm sure I'd get laid just because of its tone if I played out.
> 
> That's right you fat ugly farts!(I'm in that club)
> 
> The sound of this amp gets you laid. I'm getting laid right now jus talking about playing a BB amp.
> 
> Next year I want a 50 watter done in snake skin or crock in a nice clean head shell and the Blades emblem better ooze sex for my rock & roll. Next income tax return. I already spent this years anyways.
> 
> And I have a killer Joey Voltage amp coming that I will rip the fabric of time with. I got nothing but positive good stuff coming my way.
> 
> Now lets have a couple of shots to good tone & nicely dressed up amps!
> 
> Billy...take a drink and on to the next build...


----------



## Rocktane

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The sound of this amp gets you laid. I'm getting laid right now jus talking about playing a BB amp.



LMFAO! I like that.

Nuke, we need a video based on that marketing slogan right there 

Billy, that should go on your website!


----------



## diesect20022000

well i'm always open for demoing gear for anyone interested


----------



## Billyblades

It wouldnt be the first saying i used from Solar  hes got some good ones 

That wouldnt.be a bad idea tho.. of course with.his permission tho.

I will be taking care of the website soon too right after i do the 50s videos.


Its not easy being me.. farming out stuff? Was actually in the works...

Its just Alot of Work doing everything and its actually too much lol.

I want to "live " too.. not work around the clock.. that shit suks donkey dik.


Im getting it to where i take on the circuit itself. I did like challenging myselt tho and started a new thing but i will be looking to.outsource everything besides the actual building of the circuit.

I take a zen like approach to the actual circuit. It just comes naturally.

I guess from all them yrs installing pickups and soldering tattoo needles.



Rocktane said:


> LMFAO! I like that.
> 
> Nuke, we need a video based on that marketing slogan right there
> 
> Billy, that should go on your website!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnMz_AMBx9c]Danger Danger - Naughty Naughty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmV03rbogMk"]Danger - AC/DC - YouTube[/ame]

oops, we dont talk about this album


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLiaJEVe57Y]311 - Electricity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8sWbssgr6s]DIO - We Rock (San Antonio, TX ,1988) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOyFE-1LAI0]1983 Ronnie James Dio "Man On The Silver Mtn" (Rock Palace) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

scat7s said:


> Danger - AC/DC - YouTube
> 
> oops, we dont talk about this album



Why? Song kicks ass!


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rrENWd8E6c4&feature=related]AC/DC - Playing With Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Billyblades said:


> BLADES FIREBOLT 20 - YouTube


Sounds great!

Now I want one...


----------



## solarburn

Since we're here...

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6FpeX7JqdyI[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP05iSzpz94]Golden Earring-Twilight Zone (Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Now I want one...



Yep.


----------



## Billyblades

Dogs of Doom said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Now I want one...




Its just like a man tho.. strong, loud, ruff around the edges but got its own charm n voice but has a heart of solid gold.


Haha.. im gettin mushy lol...
Its a winner tho.. it totally ripps alot ot amps a new one!

Honestly it is better sounding than amps i recently sold and currently have for sale.

I know i got to work on some things but this is such a great start!

Its the Marshall mod i always hoped for and never got,,, despite so many dollars wasted on mods over the last 25 yrs...

It feels rediculousy responsive too. Almost like a mesa boogie touch sensitivity at any gain levels. At acdc and below it rewards your determination especially when workin with power amp gain!

Controlled feedback on any note and not at all noisy. I wire really Clean and use proper lead dress, especially for the high gain levels.

Every note from this amp you can feel in your chest and gut.

Its a punchy lil beast.

I must say again how impressed with Classictone and WGS.

I dont gey any benefit from sayin it either except feeling like im letting you guys know my good experiences in case anyone wondered...

The amp does have a quality about.it that cannot be found in other amps (most) that i tried.

It isnt a one trick pony...at all. 

This is an amp i would play more than my 100s "and " 50s.

Sometimes when i see amp companies put out a smaller version.. the tone isnt the same or lacks oomph or gain.

Like it was made for kids???

This is not a watered down baby amp.

It fukkin ROARS! Gain with authority. Its the tone n feel...

Just the facts. Im not braggin... ok sensitive people 

No bustin my nutz for thinkin out loud.

Alit of people wipl understand and some will never know


----------



## Billyblades

Fly on the wall was my first acdc album...


----------



## Billyblades

Had too 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFY8TV7r78I]AC/DC - Fly on the Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

He cant fuk with Bon tho... imo ... no drivelers...just "my " opinion haha.

Oh and i think Angus is the shit! Even against the Ynwie generation. Angus embodies "rocknroll " and i consider him a true master of rocknroll...
I had to defend him in arguments several times when people said he sukked


----------



## scat7s

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Why? Song kicks ass!




meh, its mediocre

the last great ac/dc album imo of course...underrated, no hits, but a good ac/dc rock album

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kIXMStKWc0]AC/DC - Flick of the Switch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Dude,,, that 311 song really spoke to me. Thanks for postin that!

You guys RoCK!


----------



## Billyblades

Haha... F O T S was my second acdc album. At that time my dad played the shit out of everything previous


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTrjWC5-XTs]Medeski Martin and Wood - chubb sub - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt4RWr7c_nU]Dio-Push - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Scat... i listened to the whole damn thing.

It had my body doin funny shit haha... couldnt turn off the funkyness 

I couldnt.stop listening.


----------



## solarburn

I don't like Black Ice. I consider that meh. The drumming is weak on FOTW and they have more gain than I like from them but it rocks well enuff. I haven't listened to it in years.


----------



## solarburn

scat7s said:


> Medeski Martin and Wood - chubb sub - YouTube




That'a good lil' romp. Love the bass lines/riffing.


----------



## Billyblades




----------



## solarburn

bulldozer1984 said:


> Dio-Push - YouTube



That's our lil' power house front man.RIP! Aldrich is a killer player with great tone IMO.

The intro was funny!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKvOWx0Zas0]311 - still dreaming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's our lil' power house front man.RIP! Aldrich is a killer player with great tone IMO.
> 
> The intro was funny!



Yeh man his tone on that track was sublime. It was that very tone (as well as listening to alot of later Ratt) that inspired me to get a modded Plexi. And i did.. My Plexi nails that tone. Pity i cant nail his playing haha.


----------



## Billyblades

what kind of mod did you get?

my Venom sounds identical to that track,,, but then it is the Aldrich mod as a base...

awesome track tho btw


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nn0L6055gs]Gary Wright - Dreamweaver (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP1mLQcOfD0]sympathy for the devil guns n roses cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS-Wz8SH8Nw]Govt Mule "War Pigs" Live HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Based on this thread-

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/55087-what-does-your-birth-date-mean.html

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQUVZKrH3I&sns=em]Highlander Music Video: Queen - Gimme the Prize - YouTube[/ame]

Or I'll kill you all!


----------



## Ghostman

diesect20022000 said:


> well i'm always open for demoing gear for anyone interested



I have an extensive collection of new amps and guitars that I store in various guitar shops all over the world. Feel free to stop in and jam whenever you feel the need. 

DEFINITELY try out that one amp over there by that cool display. it REALLY kicks ass!


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider!!!!...why haven't you ever posted this before???? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeZ9OOAe1Ho]Jimi Hendrix-Stockholm-1969-VCD.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Based on this thread-
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/55087-what-does-your-birth-date-mean.html
> 
> Highlander Music Video: Queen - Gimme the Prize - YouTube
> 
> Or I'll kill you all!



That's one of my all time favorite movies!


----------



## DirtySteve

It's better to burn out, than to fade away!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqhHgT4mvRQ]Princes of the Universe - Queen - Highlander - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> That's one of my all time favorite movies!



Yeah that movie is a weird one for me!
My 'Nan' & Bill (her husband after my Grandad had died-very well educated-headmaster/played organ for Abba once/music teacher etc.) had been to Scotland for holiday & had slides/pictures of the making of Highlander!
Anyways I was well underage to see it but they got me in at the pics......
I don't think it was what they expected!!!



Still a fab movie for its time & one that sticks out in my mind for that reason!

(Sure I was about 7 & it was a 15 cert.I remember my nan sticking her hand over my eyes during a 'sex scene' lol!)


----------



## Ghostman

ooooooohhhhhhh YEAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoiS7XW92JA]Rage Against The Machine - Know Your Enemy [Finsbury Park 2010] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADw0Y8JGF-I]Boom Boom // Big Head Todd and the Monsters // Beautiful World (2008) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Love your sig Ghostman.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The Firebolt sounds great. Fucking great.
> 
> Billy's cut'n loose in spots...good demo of different crunch and heavier tones. Clean was good too.
> 
> I'm not getting any clipping on my earbuds.
> 
> Steve. Enjoy.
> 
> Oh and I want one.



The BRUTALITY of it! The tones in the FB20 are insane! Impressive it can go from clean to mean to way insane. Way to go man 

Is this a 1 or 2 channel amp?


----------



## thrawn86

I don't support Freddy Mercury's choices in life or his lifestyle, but wow, what a frontman he was. One of the top 5 all time IMHO.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> what kind of mod did you get?
> 
> my Venom sounds identical to that track,,, but then it is the Aldrich mod as a base...
> 
> awesome track tho btw



Splawn modded 1959.. 

Yeh its a great tune. My fave Dio track..


----------



## blues_n_cues

I was watching the movie last night-The Temptations.
I love me some classic Motown....and 70's wah.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhcq_Km5QcA]The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vqjhDgY6NA]The Temptations - I Can't Get Next To You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_mR0ITvxCc[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

blues_n_cues said:


> I was watching the movie last night-The Temptations.
> I love me some classic Motown....and 70's wah.
> The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone - YouTube
> 
> The Temptations - I Can't Get Next To You - YouTube
> 
> The Temptations - Get Ready (1966) - YouTube



Before Hendrix, there was Motown for me. And I have never lost my love.


----------



## gdh1532

looks like rock ain't dead [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XxLy4QD7vY]Kiss - Detroit Rock City - Live in Rio 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> https://soundcloud.com/billy-blades/firebolt20 quickie . i didnt have alot of time lol...



 I've listened to this everyday since it was posted...more than once! I tweaked the setup on my guitars today and I'm ready for it.  It sounds awesome!!!!

edit: I played my DSL all day today and I can't get anywhere close to this with out a pedal and even then it's not there. The low end blows me away, and this is just a recording!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg]Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKxZY0DIxIk]Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aeDaG6Uo-M[/ame]


----------



## shooto

DirtySteve said:


> I've listened to this everyday since it was posted...more than once! I tweaked the setup on my guitars today and I'm ready for it.  It sounds awesome!!!!
> 
> edit: I played my DSL all day today and I can't get anywhere close to this with out a pedal and even then it's not there. The low end blows me away, and this is just a recording!


 
^ when are you supposed to get it?


----------



## DirtySteve

Tomorrow!  I tried to do a screen shot of the Fed ex tracking, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## shooto

DirtySteve said:


> Tomorrow!  I tried to do a screen shot of the Fed ex tracking, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.


 
^ DANG!....you must feel like a kid on Xmas eve


----------



## Billyblades

Tomorrow tomorrow theres always tomorrow..
To.get your Blades amp and blast awayyyyy lol

Ita a one channel set it and play the shit.out.of the motherfkker lol...

El84 tubes are goin to get some new respect haha. 

Ballsy.. loud as fuk and gain for days. Cleans up with guitars volume knob and it can.be set for clean to mean with just pick attack alone.

I prefer it rip roarin but it is capable of many tones.

Ps anybody want a mint Splawn competition. Its the actual model on the website.
Just never use it anymore now... 1300...


----------



## Billyblades

shooto said:


> ^ DANG!....you must feel like a kid on Xmas eve



I always feel like a nervous dad that just let a kid fly the nest n move out lol...
Its like sellin a child... i wish i could keep 'em all


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll take good care of her, bro....don't worry.


----------



## Stringjunkie

He's gonna slap her like a dirty little ho billy..


----------



## Billyblades

Da Pimp hand is StrOnG! Haha


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6yF2kgSdio]Rough Boy - ZZ Top - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Hey Steve when that amp arrives........ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E16Mcq2UuYY]Level - Slap That Bitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Slap that bitch was hilarious lol. I enjoyed that as much as any other video haha.

If a nigga wanna clown... slap that bitch lmao


----------



## Rocktane

DirtySteve said:


> Tomorrow!  I tried to do a screen shot of the Fed ex tracking, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.



Hey Steve, how many phantom Fedex trucks have you heard today??


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been hearing them all day man, but you know what?...it doesn't matter anymore because IT'S HERE!!!!  It just showed up about 15 minutes ago. Of course I'm still at work and cant open it for another hour or so, but it here!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DirtySteve said:


> I've been hearing them all day man, but you know what?...it doesn't matter anymore because IT'S HERE!!!!  It just showed up about 15 minutes ago. Of course I'm still at work and cant open it for another hour or so, but it here!


----------



## Far Rider

Really happy for you Steve 

This song should have special meaning for you through all of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW6jgLa63VA]jimmy hendrix - if 6 was 9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

Awesome!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWpzEiejWOE]Kiss - I Love It Loud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIPS4LyveJs]Back in the Saddle Again, Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame] Hope you're back in the saddle with your new amp!!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> I've been hearing them all day man, but you know what?...it doesn't matter anymore because IT'S HERE!!!!  It just showed up about 15 minutes ago. Of course I'm still at work and cant open it for another hour or so, but it here!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOB8MN4Kc]Mr Burns - Excellent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

DirtySteve said:


> I've been hearing them all day man, but you know what?...it doesn't matter anymore because IT'S HERE!!!!  It just showed up about 15 minutes ago. Of course I'm still at work and cant open it for another hour or so, but it here!


 


i would have def come down with a spontanious case of the sniffles or something *cough cough*...........


----------



## Far Rider

scat7s said:


> i would have def come down with a spontanious case of the sniffles or something *cough cough*...........



Nausea. Works every time. Carry a wastebasket around and let the boss see you


----------



## DirtySteve

You guy's are the best, thanks! I'm headed home now, after a quick stop at the beer store!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I've been hearing them all day man, but you know what?...it doesn't matter anymore because IT'S HERE!!!!  It just showed up about 15 minutes ago. Of course I'm still at work and cant open it for another hour or so, but it here!








From what i've heard Billy delivered the goods with this thing!
Start off with some AC/DC crunch then get those FAT TONEZ blasting!
(I like 'teh phat tonez!)


----------



## Far Rider

I think this is the most anticipated amp of the year.


----------



## Holme

Steve.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3v7U9EvoOo&sns=em]Back To The Future - Guitar Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm excited for Steve, I hope it put a permagrin on your face and you can't stop playing until somebody calls the cops!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Are we going to be seeing a NAD thread?


----------



## B.Gloob

...my naughty bits are tingling


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Are we going to be seeing a NAD thread?



I've heard a couple of decent/long clips of this amp & it's great!
I think a NAD thread would be good-so long as the 'Pre-Steve's Amp/Billy Blades Bashing from other forums' crap is deleted on arrival!

What you say Cross?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rVFi6qkPHE&sns=em]Anthrax - I Am The Law - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

In the end only one opinion matters


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> I've heard a couple of decent/long clips of this amp & it's great!
> I think a NAD thread would be good-so long as the 'Pre-Steve's Amp/Billy Blades Bashing from other forums' crap is deleted on arrival!
> 
> What you say Cross?
> 
> Anthrax - I Am The Law - YouTube



I really don't have a thought on it other than I'm interested in seeing the amp ... I don't suppose I'd approach it any different than any other thread.


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> I really don't have a thought on it other than I'm interested in seeing the amp ... I don't suppose I'd approach it any different than any other thread.



Whoa!
I wasn't questioning you-I just meant....well lets just imagine the YJM thread getting over run by peed off MG15 owners!
It was more like a 'pop at BB thread' than 'Steves amp thread!'
That is all!


----------



## DirtySteve

Sounds awesome!!!  Billy wasn't lying...this thing's a beast. It sounds huge and it's fucking loud!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

So........you're happy?


----------



## Stringjunkie

*Win!*


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds awesome!!!  Billy wasn't lying...this thing's a beast. It sounds huge and it's fucking loud!!!



Yeah man! More info though and yes I know you can't stop playing it right now but we must hear more about it.

Fuck! I woke up with Vertigo and I feel like throwing up!

Come on Steve give me something else to focus on so I can ignore these spins and how it feels.:eek2:


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Holme said:


> Whoa!
> I wasn't questioning you-I just meant....well lets just imagine the YJM thread getting over run by peed off MG15 owners!
> It was more like a 'pop at BB thread' than 'Steves amp thread!'
> That is all!



Oh, I didn't take it as questioning me ... sorry, I'm a little tired today lol.


----------



## Rocktane

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fuck! I woke up with Vertigo and I feel like throwing up!



Dude that sucks, sorry to hear. A few years ago, I battled Labrynthitis for many weeks. That sucked beyond belief. It still pops up occasionally, although nowhere near as intense. Uh, getting dizzy just thinking about it. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Billyblades

sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Vertigo is awful.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Steve's giving himself vertigo right now moshing around his living room playing I'm the man by Anthrax.


----------



## Alt Freak

Congrats Steve! You deserve it!


----------



## Far Rider

I think this is apropos 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drEGR-H92EU]Beer For My Horses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh, I didn't take it as questioning me ... sorry, I'm a little tired today lol.



YOU'RE FECKIN TIRED!!!!






Is this a joke?!


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks all! I didn't realize how exhausting this has all been. All the excitement at first then the drama and then the excitement again and the anticipation...I'm worn out, haha! 

Billy the amp sounds awesome so far! I've have had fun! I've been jammin' all evening and my fingers hurt typing right now. (I'm so out of shape) It's just what I wanted it to be! Jam up job on the tonez brother! 

I know you guy's all want to hear more, but I need to let this all sink in now that it's done. It's only been almost 3 months, but to me it seems like it's been at least a year. I can't explain why...but I get stressed and things get surreal. 

It's all good...nad coming thread soon! 



I posted this one before, but it's worth another listen....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuJYebKLQE]Tesla - Comin' Atcha Live (live HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

NAD STEVE!!!! I'm psyched you're happy man! Almost feels like I got a new amp today!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> YOU'RE FECKIN TIRED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?!



Holme, that pic is priceless man!


----------



## Billyblades

So happy it arrived ok bro.  fedex is really greatvwith shipping amps. Ups doesnt give a.fuk.

Played till your fingers hurt.

I told you.it will make you want to.play.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah man, it sounds awesome!  I need to know the deal with the 2 gain knobs though...I'm not sure whats going on there.


----------



## Billyblades

The gain next to the input is the main gain. The one next to the master is a secondary gain.

The first one pushes the first tube and the second pushes the next one even.harder. varying textures. It gives more flexability.

Remember this was designed for pros 

who need vaying adjustment. Alot of tones can be reached thru experimenting.


You will get familiar with.it soon and enjoy the variation.

Remember... this is like the "dumble " of the high.gain world. It was pioneered by Jose Arredondo and EVH.

Stars all around including Hetfield, Vai, Mars, Sambora and many many more have had a taste of what you got your hands on 


I like both gains around 3oclock but had manymore variations on my video.

It would have been more complete had i known my camera ran out.of memory.


Set gains 1/2 way for acdc. Gain near input at 4oclock and gain near master at 120 for Dokken..

All the way up for Metallica.....

Reread the instruction in the pm 

Happy it came bro!


----------



## Billyblades

How loud is it compared to the dsl?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sounds like fun to me Steve! I'm only 1 1/2 hrs away..


----------



## Dogs of Doom

My Ampeg (Lee Jackson designed) has the 2 knobs. Think of the 2nd knob as your typical gain knob. Then, the 1st as an attenuator of what goes in to #2.

On my Ampeg, Having both all the way up is a bit much. I run the 2nd all the way up & the 1st around 1-2 o'clock. They have markers around there (on both) w/ the instructions stating that, that's where normal amps 100% is at. (when both are set to that marker).

The good thing, is you can experiment w/ it & see what works for you. I also like running the master around 4 & use the attenuator to lower it to volume level.

I'm not sure how Billy designed those 2 features. I know he said that he did a PPIMV & said it was designed after Lee's design, but Lee's is a limiter. The amp will not turn up, unless you lower the attenuator. I can turn the master up all the way & it will just compress the power tubes a bit.

Play w/ it & see what gives you the recipe for sound that you want!


----------



## Billyblades

Remember.. this amp is basicly a modded Marshall Plexi.

Think of the 2 volume knobs on a plexi being turned into 2 separat but equal gain knobs each controlling 1/2 of the first 12ax7 which is actually like 2 tubes in one.

The gain nearest to the input controls the "first stage " of gain. The gain knob closer to the master1 controls the 2cd have of that signal ether softening or boosting the signal further.

The interplay between these can give you way more tonal variations than just having one knob..


----------



## Billyblades

The attenuator (ppimv) is on.the rear labeled "master2 ". Push in to have it "off ".

Pull it out to engage. Just make sure your master1 is at 1/2 or lower. I prefer 11pclock. Having this feature gives a raging sound at mouse fart volumes lol.!


Just read the pm again. Its all there.

The "uber " switch on the back takes it from a beefed up Marshall tonestack to an ubershall tonestack. Playing with the midrange really accents this feature. I would try 9pclock on the midz.


Keep in mind the presence and deep knob work together. Like 2 tone knobs. One controlling the highs and one handling the lowend.

This beast has plenty og clear n tight bottom!

Punchy too.

Just be easy on the deep knob. Its very powerful. Diming it aling with the presence is going to send too much negative feedback thru to the power section and squeal.
Its like a new pussy... its kinda the same but you find how to.please this one so it will please ya back lol.




Ps... the cupholder is sealed but i like to use a paper towel in it to soak up beer sweat.

Enjoy Mi Amigo!


----------



## scat7s

didnt slash's famous appetite amp have two cascaded preamp volumes as well? 

ive never seen a setup like that in person, but it looked like it would be interesting on the schematic.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah, it makes much more sense now. Keep in mind I've never played a plexi...
Thanks guys I'll get it, I'm calling it a night...more to come! 

...what a day!


----------



## Billyblades

Stringjunkie said:


> Steve's giving himself vertigo right now moshing around his living room playing I'm the man by Anthrax.




Omg.. i spit my drink.out.on this one lmmfao.

I hope he does!

If you got a bump on your head in the morning. We know why haha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billyblades

Think.of the versatility in tones... have a good night brother.

Now you know what the eighties guitar heros heard when they went from sounding like lynard skynard with a stock plexi to having gain on tap to give birth to Metallica..


The Stars were looking for that pissed off 100watt dimed plexi at any volume...

Jose Arredondo was a treasure to the high gain scene. Im just keeping his name in the lights.

I think.its the most awesome amp Marshall never built! Lol


They along with peavey learned alot from Jose.

I am trying to take his design with additions of my own and bring it to people that want it..


----------



## Billyblades

That wgs green beret is the shiznit too! Im selling off every celestion i own...


----------



## Billyblades

I just had too lmao... no mop ..maybe a glass or two lol


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RPx6A3gKiA]Van Halen - Diver Down - Big Bad Bill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sKxFrTHwhI]Van Halen - 1984 - Drop Dead Legs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

Michael says "Get the AC/DC Tonez on Steve!!!"


----------



## DirtySteve

Got up and turned the amp on first thing this morning and jammed a little while I waited for my coffee to brew. Yeah, I was thinking of the gains backwards yesterday and I just kept them the same...I'm starting to understand now. It really sounds good! Do I dare start a nad thread?


----------



## bulldozer1984

Grats. Steve glad you got your amp and glad you love it ! Couldnt happen to a nicer bloke.


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> Got up and turned the amp on first thing this morning and jammed a little while I waited for my coffee to brew. Yeah, I was thinking of the gains backwards yesterday and I just kept them the same...I'm starting to understand now. It really sounds good! Do I dare start a nad thread?



Well first thing to do is get a pic of that morning wood. Confuse everybody on which plank you're gonna spank...

Then fire the amp up. Let it warm up while you drink a cup of coffee...pound some cake cause obviously the amp arrived with strippers which in turn will get rid of any morn'n wood that otherwise makes holding the guitar difficult or leave streaks on the finish. Then?

Play that funky music white boooay!


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## solarburn

Better update that sig too...it's home.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, I completely forgot to do that.


----------



## Billyblades

Great way to wake up  seeing everybody happy!

Yeah Steve... remember that amp was designed for pros who need to find an array of tones.

It can do Stevie Ray, AcDc, Kiss, Ratt, VH, Dokken, Metallica... its all in there bud.

Just a matter of playing settings and guitar.

One thing about my amps is you can hear the differences in pickups.

Some high gain amps have sooo much fizz you cant tell shit.

With these amps they are very guitar and pickup sensitive.

You can really hear everything you put into that amp.

No beez in a can there bro. All attitude and grind.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've found some pretty cool sounds already, none of them where buzzy or fizzy and that's without being sure on how it works yet, haha! I can't say that about my DSL. 

...looking forward to getting home today!


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Got up and turned the amp on first thing this morning and jammed a little while I waited for my coffee to brew. Yeah, I was thinking of the gains backwards yesterday and I just kept them the same...I'm starting to understand now. It really sounds good! Do I dare start a nad thread?



Do you dare_ not_?


----------



## scat7s

yes! we want to see and hear it!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

He just needs to load up on some prep h...


----------



## DirtySteve

Here you go Scat. These were posted several pages back...



Billyblades said:


> BLADES FIREBOLT 20 - YouTube
> 
> ON ITS WAY MAN! CHECK YOUR PM  AFTER THE WEEKEND THO!
> 
> 
> THAT WGS SOUNDS FUKKIN GREAT! LISTEN HOW THICK N RICH IT SOUNDS!!! my ported cab design sounds like a 412 ... big n ballsy!
> 
> I am so happy with this! I just realised THE VIDEO CUT SHORT BECAUSE IT RAN OUTTA MEMORY LOL. THIS DESIGN IS FREAKIN BADASS IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF. THEM EL84 TUBES WILL SUPRISE YA!





Billyblades said:


> https://soundcloud.com/#billy-blades/firebolt20 quickie . i didnt have alot of time lol...




There's another vid that Billy posted before these, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## DirtySteve

The thing is, I don't have the clips, Billy does. I still don't have a way to record and I'm not sure I have the nads to post one anyway, I've never done that.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> The thing is, I don't have the clips, Billy does. I still don't have a way to record and I'm not sure I have the nads to post one anyway, I've never done that.



Don't feel like you have to, bro ... just do what you're comfortable with. That said, at least some pictures would be nice


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> The thing is, I don't have the clips, Billy does. I still don't have a way to record and I'm not sure I have the nads to post any anyway, I've never done that.



You and me both bro. My Strat and DSL 100 make all kinds of beautiful sounds, but I am scared as hell to post any of it. And I'm just a _rhythm_ player


----------



## DirtySteve

http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/55271-nad-blades-firebolt-20-a.html#post850776

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VsifANR96s]Emerson, Lake and Palmer - Welcome Back My Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQSsQ1x5eMw]AC/DC - Hells Bells [Official Video] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPIfezFFus]Gary Hoey Live "Pipeline" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Gat damn Cross...that songs stuck in my head now. Ugh!

Oh and I'm celebrating too. I got my Gold Top Tele back and it only cost me $30 to get it good to go.


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yQcZ78jv38]Gary Hoey - Linus & Lucy - YouTube[/ame]

I really likes me some Hoey!


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXk5w91chgI]Sevendust - Licking Cream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Low Rider - Gary Hoey - YouTube


----------



## Ghostman

And some Ra..... one of those unsuccessful bands I love to listen to.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bweO9cVCpaQ]Ra - Chained To The Ground - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp96p8aNFY4]Ra - Baghdad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dfr8YcAnCU]Cro Mags - Malfunction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkdvWwY2yhs]Kick Out The Jams by Blue Oyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

it ain't dead I tell you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dq6hTgQZOM]Judas Priest - Concert Opening & Rapid Fire LIVE @ Wiener Stadthalle 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csu_hURHNhk]Judas Priest - Riding on the Wind - '83 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Ghostman said:


> And some Ra..... one of those unsuccessful bands I love to listen to.
> 
> Ra - Chained To The Ground - YouTube
> 
> Ra - Baghdad - YouTube



Yes. Jus yes.


----------



## Billyblades

Ra sounded damn good!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Not very crunchy but I believe this was recorded with an SG and a Bluesbreaker, and it rocks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7rHCYtbZRo]BADGE / CREAM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

still on a Sabbath kick for some reason.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBAj3WPX0i8]Black Sabbath Lady Evil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know why really, except that it so different from everything else, but I love this band!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RBMwelVYn0]Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

gdh1532 said:


> still on a Sabbath kick for some reason.
> 
> Black Sabbath Lady Evil - YouTube



Love the Dio years!


----------



## solarburn

Love that whole album. It's my fav Dio/Iommi.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjDpuAlfnB4[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

PG is bad ass.


----------



## solarburn

HS! Satch does it tasty too!

All of em' very good. Never seen that before.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LBZ8kWLf1o]Cold As Life live in Detroit early 90s - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOrFxSS3PU0]Negative Approach live in Detroit 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC5HEkdMEQg]Descendents live in St Louis 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO9oCj7DdvU]Drink Beer, The Almighty Lumberjacks of Death, Live at Saint Andrews Hall. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq85vxM2DoY]Cock Sparrer - I Got Your Number - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkrHYHqChlI]Don't call me white - Nofx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK6tcgsKgps]Orianthi - Voodoo Child - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHUdgI53X5Y]"Little Wing" (Live at the House of Blues, Hollywood) Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp9pL0M9Krs]"Little Wing" (Live at the House of Blues, Hollywood) Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi-dm1JU4no]FRANK ZAPPA - Whippin' Post - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

Crossroads I love the Descendents! They are one of my favorites! I've seen them so many times through the years. And look at those Marshalls in the video!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laOw9EtFttg]Get The Time, Descendents 07FEB13 at The Big Top, Sydney - YouTube[/ame]

This isn't me playing its just some random video but it brought me back to a time and reminded me of myself playing this song a thousand times. Enjoy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3_o2sGmeeA[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYVIePQTju0]Descendents "Clean Sheets" (1987) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ9IF5AFiYQ]Descendents - Sour Grapes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n36hDSK-vhA]Descendents - Silly Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7JtD6WI72E]Descendents - Pervert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEdMKPztNgo]Descendents - Coolidge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Haha .. you guys are Awesome  Crossroads opened up to pg60 woot woot! 

I was listrning to pandora and this song came on the Schenker station.

Chekkit out.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjLP83-KjLk]Nocturnal Rites - Fools parade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

Individually each member of the Descendents is an outstanding musician in their own right, that's one of the things that impressed upon me, not to mention the high energy of their music. Coolidge!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Descendents = All same thing minus Milo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V_W_vQwlFs]Scary Sad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn, 2 weeks ago I posted an entire Descendants album and nobody said a word about it...I know where I stand around here! 



DirtySteve said:


> Descendents - Everything Sucks - Full Album (1996) - YouTube


----------



## paul-e-mann

I must have missed that one! Love that album! Gonna play it right now while I restring my son's 12 string.

I remember when that album came out and went to see them in NYC at Roseland or Academy one of those two. Awesome!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8fYlqqg-pQ]Van Halen - Van Halen II - Bottoms Up! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> Damn, 2 weeks ago I posted an entire Descendants album and nobody said a word about it...I know where I stand around here!



Great band!


----------



## Billyblades

) i was buried in your amp bro. Sorry i missed it ... i try to like everyones contribution but sometimes i miss a few 


The EVH post below is dedicated to Crossroads! You been a good friend to me brother and i just want you to know i appreciate the advice and for the times you helped me "hang in there "


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atSdjLb0T14]Eddie Van Halen - from Les Paul & Friends concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

You guys have a good one. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik9ofiRTTQM]Bad Religion - Infected (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kcpP-8jfM]Bad Religion- American Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This ones dedicated to all of you guys!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk](You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg]The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1U9NFjIOXI]Seether - Diseased - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXBrLMeDCyQ]Scatterbrain - Down With The Ship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9J1Z25f_YY[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This song just came on and it really spoke to me.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T0fcNS7Q4M]Scorpions - The Game of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Well fellas...
It looks like we are on the road to 100 pages 

I never knew this would be a Monster thread but now it looks like its goin on "epic " status lol.

Thank you guys for all of your great piks.

Ive enjoyed not only my piks but the piks that u guys posted.

Ive been turned onto alot of great music and i love the diversity as well as the time tested good ol standbys we all know n love!

Cheers to you guys for making this an Awesome thread 

Hats off to the MF! 

Keep those wheels turnin and the tracks comin


----------



## Billyblades

To "know " me is to "love " me 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKyiy6H1kAM]SCORPIONS - Raised on Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hm4Pej1OOY]Scorpions - Wind of Change :: FESTIVAL MAWAZINE 2012 :: - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

ah this is one of my favorite iommi albums 

Ok weening myself off of the Black Sabbath sorta
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx1GDCKIjxM]Iommi-Dopamine - YouTube[/ame]

I'm surprised how many people don't know about this album. Soon as I heard this, I had to get it.


----------



## gdh1532

ok one more
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ivSM1dTGaA]IOMMI - I Go Insane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

fuck it , one more
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFPEEJf7X8A]Tony Iommi Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Great tracks GDH!

I hope he is well. I been seeing hes had health problems..


----------



## gdh1532

me to. I know he's getting up there. He has giving us so much great music over the years. 
I have always loved his guitar sounds and songwriting


----------



## shooto

Happy Zombie Jesus Day!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qGvrVGw_Ws]Snortin' Whiskey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsrfAKOgKB0]Mad Season - Locomotive (feat. Mark Lanegan) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7l0n2izD94]Reach For The Sky- Social Distortion With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GoSel917BY]social distortion winners and losers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYBI7zrbJXQ[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwg44-LRjCY]Through These Eyes-Social Distortion. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45GoZuy9Hnc]Social Distortion - Gotta Know the Rules - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZOK7ozde4]Social Distortion - Diamond in the Rough (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

Now that's tone baby!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

uh oh... been damn busy lately.
Got some catching up to do but... so do you guys 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b6PirYBSdg]Steve Lukather & Los Lobotomys: In Concert - Ohne Filter 1994 [Full DVD] - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Blokkadeleider said:


> uh oh... been damn busy lately.
> Got some catching up to do but... so do you guys
> 
> Steve Lukather & Los Lobotomys: In Concert - Ohne Filter 1994 [Full DVD] - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I was wondering the other day... I havent seen Blokk in a while


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah me too! You came this >< close to getting a PM. ...glad you're ok.


----------



## Billyblades

Lukather is a great player!
i wa diggin his dimarzio vid for his new pups.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J16lInLZRms]Creed - Higher (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


> I was wondering the other day... I havent seen Blokk in a while





DirtySteve said:


> Yeah me too! You came this >< close to getting a PM. ...glad you're ok.




Thanks guys. 

I've been fine. It's just that when due to circumstances given the choice of playing guitar one hour a day or posting here one hour a day I'll choose the guitar 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]glad your ok


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWlkmkZW2hk]Audioslave - I Am The Highway (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I have a feeling we're getting to old and mellow down here.
Some youth sentiment, saw them on the same tour in nearby Luttenberg...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWh1sS-ex3E]Slayer - Live at the Dynamo 1985 (Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Used to listen to Slayer on vinyl back in the 80's.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have to admit, I never got into Slayer or Megadeath! Still can't for the life of me see the fascination. 

...my like was for the first sentence in your post Blok.

edit: btw man, what does your username translate to? I've been meaning to ask.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> I have to admit, I never got into Slayer or Megadeath! Still can't for the life of me see the fascination.
> 
> ...my like was for the first sentence in your post Blok.
> 
> edit: btw man, what does your username translate to? I've been meaning to ask.



Both of those bands are weird for me ... the stuff I like, I really really like ... but the rest of it goes in one ear and out the other as noise ... both are extreme highs & lows for me.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Slayer is weird for sure, I never got into it I just remember listening to it in my neighbors dorm room in college and thinking this is really weird. I was just learning about metal then so it was something to explore, the same guy did get me into Judas Priest though which is more the type of metal I gravitated towards.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeiOH3jyoFk]Metal Church - Beyond the Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQGwRsMorLI]Helloween - Halloween Full Song [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7zk4as9kzA]Iron Maiden - The Rime of the Ancient Mariner Full Length - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD5gxt5G4w0]Iron Maiden - Another Life w/ Clive Burr Drum Solo - Live Palasport, Italy 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-i-9dgSD78]IRON MAIDEN THE EARLY DAYS with Paul Dianno Full concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muu409fPg1o"]Savatage - Blackjack Guillotine - YouTube[/ame]

Speaking of Megadeth earlier, my only experience at a Megadeth concert was back in the late 90's. They are my favorite band and I finally got the chance to see them. I was so excited to see what I thought was ALMOST the perfect line-up but they had just replaced Nick so I was a little bummed. The show started and walking out on Lead Guitar was .....

.....Al Pitrelli WHA!?!?!?!?  This isn't Savatage!



Great show, but I was hoping for Marty.


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5HmAc6rt2o]Jet - Lazy Gun - YouTube[/ame]

One of the newer bands I really dig the sound of. Straight forward Rock n' Roll with an attitude.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

pedecamp said:


> Used to listen to Slayer on vinyl back in the 80's.



Heh... I still do listen to Slayer on Vinyl 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I have to admit, I never got into Slayer or Megadeath! Still can't for the life of me see the fascination.
> 
> ...my like was for the first sentence in your post Blok.



Sometimes it's just good to stir things up. 
I just love slayer though.... and Exodus (and so many others and different things)



> edit: btw man, what does your username translate to? I've been meaning to ask.



Easy, it is Dutch and when split up should be fairly clear. 

Blokkade = blockade (roadblock/barricade)
Leider = leader



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More heavy shit... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaqUX9Lg0hw]Exodus - The Lunatic Parade - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-IR9oNzdrA]Tool - Stinkfist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Wazzup fellas ... back from busyville lol..

Hope you guys are doing freakin excellent!!!

Enjoy this piece... Steve Vai freakin Rocks! And he has killer "pot")ential lmao!!!
seriously.. he does 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYJ6J2uyImY]Steve Vai - Now We Run (Elusive Light and Sound, Vol. 1 Album Version) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

early early early metal
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ]Clutch - The Mob Goes Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4KPpyW2q5c]Warlock - All We Are(HQ upconvert) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_9S6ih-ZoI]Warlock - I Rule The Ruins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pizJwgPKoaA]W.A.S.P -Chainsaw Charlie.With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shooto

this thread's in need of some groove

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sSDrDQ0VEU]Billy Thorpe & The Aztecs - Mama live on GTK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi6Ddd6eRqM]Very Super Famous (Jon Lajoie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

So what... its funny.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijr4rwb2WbE&list=SPC786485413C61FB6&index=11]Pop Song (Jon Lajoie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Ok... theres more craziness from this dude. Stupid n strange and a lil funny. Break from serious!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM]Show Me Your Genitals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Eh.. wtf...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmSeWqmlqYs]Alice In Chains - Hollow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm worried about you Billy! ..wtf was that shit?! 



Here...let me help you out!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfs6FYHcW9s]Metallica - Ride The Lightning [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Get it? ..._"ride the lightning"! 

_ Dude, your amp is making me rethink all my gear. :eek2: We've already established that my pedals are of no use (a good thing ), but now I'm looking at my guitars too  I see a les paul in my future! soon! ...and a Tele that I'm going to build myself (warmoth), so now the question is which one first?!!! I'm selling everything man. The forums made me GAS for shit I don't need, all in a tone quest so it's all good, but now that I have my amp tonez I'm looking at things from a different perspective...it's time to get serious and quit fucking around! I finally have a clear picture of what I'm trying to accomplish here! ...it's about time!!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yobDKUDcfQI]Judas Priest- Metal Meltdown with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXqb_3fR6Ok]Judas Priest - Victim of Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Fuck it! we need to get back on track! ...chew on this!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzQBDORBn0o]Judas Priest - Unleashed in the East (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTiuYwjlMG8]Morphine - Like Swimming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Thanks Steve... for the good ole Priest.
Love it. I have all those albums in my record closet of course, occasionally coming out for a spin on the old Thorens 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bNnkWpt9lQ]The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (Uncensored Video) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Playing some music that reflects my mood today...


----------



## Billyblades

my new helper showed me that stupid shit. lmao

it was a comedian break.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> my new helper showed me that stupid shit. lmao
> 
> it was a comedian break.



Yeah! Blame the new helper 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZLX9SYLfM8]MSG - FIRST NINE SONGS - LIVE @ EMPIRE, SPRINGFIELD, VA 3/7/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU]The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Official Music Video) + Lyrics (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xORUCLvvjzQ]The Cult - Sun King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

the absolute tone I have been searching for:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uytWxYKSupI]Tool - Rosetta Stoned - YouTube[/ame]

At 10:27 it's isolated and it's a doooooooozy!!!!


----------



## Billyblades

Yeah.. i can get that sound. Tool is my favorite (modern era) band!

Turn my power amp up drop the treble... up the mids and use a standard les paul with pafs.


Check this out.

I know i probably posted this before but wtf 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIt6elJu92M]Van Halen - Warner Brothers Demos - Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes you did and I was just looking for it not too ling ago and I couldn't find it. I think remember saying something about not being much of a VH fan, but I really liked that. Still hold true! Seems like you posted another one too???


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> Check this out.
> 
> I know i probably posted this before but wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Van Halen - Warner Brothers Demos - Full Album - YouTube



I'd have liked it twice if I could when you posted it the first time.
Now I have the chance! 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkCaeWtC2C0]TOWERS OF LONDON - DOWN ON THE STREET - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I like this..sounds like a "Cult " rippoff but.n its done ... fukkit
Enjoy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Uszrs9maMg]Mustasch - Angel's share - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Yeah guys... its cool to hear what happened "before " the hit songs. Kinda reminds me of my ever changing shit.

Hopefully i will build myself into a hitmaker! 

Ill still try lifes about dreams. I just had a timeout to raise a kid. 
The music biz is stupid fucked up now so im going to try to score some tv movie stuff. Love to get a song played by some new wwe dude or something.
Gotta go after royalties if you want to roco these days.

My nephew is workin with Kevin Spacey on House of Cards or whatever the fuk.it is. Just an avenue to another mistake that will be a segway to success.

Fukkit... soap opera ... b movie lol... idgaf.

Would love a grammy lol.. ill settle for goin to the grammys hsha...



Dream big... who the fuk says i will have just a bite...when they really want the entire juicy steak. Who just wants a hug when they really need some pussy. 
Not "I " said this guy.

I need a beer! Hope you guys are having a great night! 

If ya never fukkin try you cant complain right!


Music is my first love...

Just didnt want to turn another "passion " into a job but wtf... all i need is one song and i got sixty lmao..


----------



## Billyblades

Better quality. They sound like the played the cult alot in a former "band "life lol.

I heard a version that? Was better on pandora but couldnt find it. Might be audio only ... i dont know!??? 
Enjoy my friends 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywW3mvEG2XM]Mustasch - Angels Share@Nyhetsmorgon 2011-02-22 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Hers some Jose tone for ya Steve! I dont really get down with motley but i always liked this tune alot.

Micks lead tone on this is supercalfraglisticfukkinawesomerifficalledocious. (just coined it) ... 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DasvuHUgUHg]Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Givr it a chance...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAgHj2y_TDk]Escape The Fate - You're Insane (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Good stuff in this thread. Feeling a bit nostalgic at the moment.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PpeAesQCZ8]The Tubes Talk To Ya Later (HQ) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-rdr0qhWk]THE CARS[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-eW_5ia4W8]Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated (San Bernardino, California) - 1982-09-03 - YouTube[/ame]

Rock out !!! Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Hmm, the disco thread reminded me of something which in turn reminded me of these:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAt9QTmVc7Q]Orgy - Blue Monday (Original Music Video)::: - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPsFVTPm1qc]Disturbed - Shout. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg]Disturbed - Land of Confusion Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Years ago at late at night (early mornings actually) on Dutch radio there was a program called Peazens & Moddergat.
The maker, Wim Bloemendaal, made musical journeys.
They could start with New Orleans funeral marches, travelling by all sorts of associations to the steppes of Uzbekistan and end with a Slayer liver track and anything in between as it would last 3 hours so you would hear a world of music, time and time again, never repeating a track once.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Did I post this one already?
Popular song on local pirate radio...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbNlMtqrYS0]The Proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I couldn't help it, hint, hint. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H33vSYapNNs]AC/DC - For Those About To Rock ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Did I post this one already?
> Popular song on local pirate radio...
> 
> The Proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I like that one really, but it's pretty old I think. It's still popular, or making a comeback? Whatever, it's a cool "happy" song!


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOHxtOLfvIo]Hoobastank - Crawling In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I like that one really, but it's pretty old I think. It's still popular, or making a comeback? Whatever, it's a cool "happy" song!



In these parts, among workers, it's an evergreen 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMWvrE5udIk&nofeather=True]Dangerous Toys - Teas'n, Pleas'n - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rcYBP0FdL8&nofeather=True[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI&nofeather=True[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUCIFFVRndc]Village People - Can't Stop The Music (1980) stereo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfZ1w5OeUUk]All I Ever Need Is You - Sonny & Cher.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCilFJ44mFI]WHEN YOU'RE SMILING by Louis Armstrong 1929 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHAFmFsb9XM]Merle Haggard -- The Fightin' Side Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Some girls kickin' some rock n roll ass.
The Donnas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki-uKfzbOKg&list=LL3BOUuV0l62Skzk3_WU0CiA&feature=mh_lolz]The Donnas - Who Invited You (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNobN73F2JY]The Cult - Sweet Soul Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

blues_n_cues said:


> Dangerous Toys - Teas'n, Pleas'n - YouTube


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBP0c063ncA]The Cult - Heart of Soul - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcVmCHVGco]THE CULT - Rain (2010) - YouTube[/ame]

Killer licks and tones! Y'all tell me if you're getting tired of The Cult and I'll stop...NOT!


----------



## DirtySteve

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Some girls kickin' some rock n roll ass.
> The Donnas
> 
> The Donnas - Who Invited You (Live) - YouTube
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX7AmCTnczM]Jimi Hendrix - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N66tcNSyawE]Helloween - Live @ Wacken Open Air 2011 - Full Concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DETUV4tCHMc]Dokken - Breaking The Chains (music video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECr98ZOnsig]Dokken - Just Got Lucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jokWFU_kbOk]Dokken - Into The Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Like him or not... hes a creative sob 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6T6AQ5yXqc]Jeff Beck - Led Boots (Jeff Beck: Performing This Week...Live at Ronnie Scott's) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0j2SQaCvLM]The Nixons - Saving Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoHB8RSQ8-0]Jeff Beck Group - Beat Club [1972] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Just paying homage to a master. Watchin a show on JB 

Hes a monster!  i can hear Evh, Vai and Satch all copin his tech.

Thank you guys for making this such a successful thread 

Hats off to "us "!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love Jeff Beck, often you'd think "idiot! What are you doing!" 
Then once he's done you realize you just witnessed genius. 

I like Roy Buchanan better though. There was so much soul in him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On5372UztI0]roy buchanan - the messiah will come again - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKDEHT3mqSs]Roy Buchanan - Sunshine Of Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWU9a6LJREA]Jane's Addiction - Nothing's Shocking (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Tonight I bumped into the towns council executives (a green left commie swine bitch who had the unholy plan of cutting down 8000 trees, good for the environment she said, only thing that deterred her from it was the promise my multiple thousands of inhabitants to cut her down too) and this song came to my mind.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1rwkgCAVsc]Frank Zappa - What's The Ugliest Part Of Your Body? - YouTube[/ame]

And while I'm at Zappa (who also was a great guitar player) here's some more. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVIEZaaE-Ak]Frank Zappa - Mom & Dad (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHHvqncASrI]Frank Zappa - I m The Slime (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlIe5mBqIB4]Frank Zappa - Joe's garage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Jane's Addiction - Nothing's Shocking (Full Album) - YouTube



I like the music.
I have always had difficulty with the singing though. Still do.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

For me it's kind of like Rush, or Niel young or Bob Dylan for example. The vocals can be annoying if you just listen to that, but when you get past it and listen to the mix it works, so yes I totally agree with you, but at the same time, there's something about it. (???) I love the way Dave and Perry work off each other at times.

Of coarse it doesn't hurt to get a little in the mood, if you know what I mean.  btw tomorrow's an international holiday, maybe the biggest one of them all! 4:20! Happy holiday everyone. :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: I'm celebrating early...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

LOL!

Get in the mood some more.
Good Dutch documentary about Frank Zappa. (I think there's no spoken Dutch in it. Only English with Dutch subs.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpJOkWG6Bmk]Frank Zappa (VIDEO) A pioneer of Future Music (video documentary) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I WILL watch that, but not tonight. It's long. and I want to see it when I'm more likely to pay attention all the way through.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I WILL watch that, but not tonight. It's long. and I want to see it when I'm more likely to pay attention all the way through.



Yep, you should take the time for it.
I saw it on Dutch public television. It was sent without commercials or breaks.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## shooto

Happy 4/20

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6rCZbnCXTE]Clutch - 'Earth Rocker' (Full Album HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well, in that earlier Zappa Documentary there are fragments of another (Dutch) documentary from 1971...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aFRBbnF-ag]Frank Zappa_ A day with Frank Zappa_1971 - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzsJqZo2oM]Los Lobos-Cinnamon Girl Live In Portland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love that song.
Type O Negative also covered that one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO9aD4mzSE8]Type O Negative - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]

But I cannot, for the life of me, remember who did the original.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## gdh1532

I know Neil Young did it, but I don't know if he was the writer or not.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]

wiki says he was.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

gdh1532 said:


> I know Neil Young did it, but I don't know if he was the writer or not.
> Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube
> 
> wiki says he was.



Definitely, I had some weird association between that song and Crosby Stills Nash and Young in my head but yes, Neil Young.
Thanks!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Found something new and I think I like it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxzRJNR1Ty4]Kvelertak - Meir 2013 [FULL ALBUM] - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> I love that song.
> Type O Negative also covered that one.
> 
> Type O Negative - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube
> 
> But I cannot, for the life of me, remember who did the original.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Type O is cool, but I always think of them as a cover band, they've done so many, haha. Cool thing is the way they change them up. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0o5GauFG1Q]Type O Negative - Summer Breeze / Set Me On Fire - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzhCRi-hXA4]Black Sabbath - Type O Negative W/LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]

The singer reminds me of that dude from Highlander.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Pete Steele had a long tradition of covers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVBpiHY4A5M]Carnivore - Manic Depression (hendrix cover) - TRACK 9 off of the Original RETALIATION record - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY8Qr8xU9JY]Slipknot Spit It Out Music video oficial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

Got my tickets for this 

Bands « 98.9 The Rock's ROCKFEST

hadn't heard of these guys until they started the ads for the concert.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgz_vmwEp_0]Heaven's Basement - Fire, Fire (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Anyone remember the flexible recordw that used to be in guitar player magazines??? 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rt1apppM1E]Steve Vai - Blue Powder (HD Audio) - YouTube[/ame]



This song was on one... the back (B side) has his Carvin x100b demo


----------



## gdh1532

Billyblades said:


> Anyone remember the flexible recordw that used to be in guitar player magazines???
> 
> 
> Steve Vai - Blue Powder (HD Audio) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> This song was on one... the back (B side) has his Carvin x100b demo



I remember them. I still have quite a few guitar player mags.

I think I'm one of the few guitarist that actually like the sounds of some of the Carvin amps. I even like the newer Legacy III's.

Cool tune.


----------



## shooto

Happy Earth Day...eat your beets-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2n45Sutwig]Devin Townsend - Earth Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Devin Townsend rules. I have seen both SYL and the Devin Townsend Project many times.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa1r1WZtYcc]Strapping Young Lad - Download Festival 2006 - Full Set - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And of course Gene Hoglan, one of the very kindest, modest souls in metal, rules supreme.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7rS3itMibE[/ame] 

Now i can finaly get this sound. I love the tone on this.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vSfqIq3qcE]Van Halenrop Dead Legs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHSjtyvhheI]Van Halen - Glitter 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Wake up lads! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA8TaIcJCqY]Sub Dub Micromachine "Road to Nowhere" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLr3SJsgpPI]Neue Deutsche Härte - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4KxTrm21w]Peragon - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Thought it was suitable after the glorious German CL wins of this week


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYt0e88ANo]Never Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1aA5bXDCI]Cinderella - Bad Seamstress Blues - Falling Apart At The Seams - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWLe7IDjuik&feature=player_detailpage]CINDERELLA - Dead Man's Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN4bMHRLbsI[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh09wfaNJx0]Black Crowes Thick'N'Thin - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD9vMFT_zX4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrjimu5Mgco[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

It's been a long day, guess I'm chilling out tonight....at least it's still crunchy.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> It's been a long day, guess I'm chilling out tonight.



Don't tell me about it.
My day started 21 hours ago. 
Time to go to sleep I think.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sleep well my friend! I'm crashing early tonight...


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlvXpqfQXDY]Metallica - Jump in the Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVi60L_kLEw]METALLICA + MUSTAINE - JUMP IN THE FIRE - 30 ANNIVERSARY [MULTICAM MIX] - AUDIO [LM] - 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcF8nCyahWw]Adrenaline Mob - Omerta [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> METALLICA + MUSTAINE - JUMP IN THE FIRE - 30 ANNIVERSARY [MULTICAM MIX] - AUDIO [LM] - 2011 - YouTube



This is cool and i didn't know it happened. The playing is great and Dave sounds great, but when James comes in on the vocals it kills it for me. He's lost his fire! It's just not the same and that's whats missing with new metallica shit, James sounds like he's just going through the motions and his hearts not in in it anymore...it's cold. That's my take anyway...


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgVpSVpH6Y]Deep Purple - Burn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IepGiupfguM]Badlands - Winter's Call - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

DirtySteve said:


> This is cool and i didn't know it happened. The playing is great and Dave sounds great, but when James comes in on the vocals it kills it for me. He's lost his fire! It's just not the same and that's whats missing with new metallica shit, James sounds like he's just going through the motions and his hearts not in in it anymore...it's cold. That's my take anyway...



Tell ya what though.. Such a great relief to hear a Metallica solo without a wah pedal ! Wahmett has written some great solo's, but im sick of hearing the same ole wah soaked crap ! 

Its nearly as bad as Zakk's chorus


----------



## DirtySteve

bulldozer1984 said:


> Tell ya what though.. Such a great relief to hear a Metallica solo without a wah pedal ! Wahmett has written some great solo's, but im sick of hearing the same ole wah soaked crap !
> 
> Its nearly as bad as Zakk's chorus



I'm probably coming from a different place than you when I think of Metallica, I saw them 3 times before '90 and once in '93 on the black album. This is what I think of when I think of Metallica...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICKaVAbACek]Metallica - Creeping Death [Live] (San Diego '92) - YouTube[/ame]

Being a rhythm player I never even noticed the wah thing until I found these forums.  I was always watching James.


----------



## DirtySteve

Fuck it!...the whole show's good!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC0wFLH6HAU]Metallica-Live in San Diego 1992 .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Fuck it!...the whole show's good!
> 
> Metallica-Live in San Diego 1992 .divx - YouTube



That was about the time I last saw them.
At that time the support was already better than themselves (happened to be Queensryche)
Otherwise their show was fine.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The actual recording of the first Metallica concert I visited as a young kid in Oldenzaal, 10 km down the road...

Catastrophic sound quality but still better than my own tape copy of that gig.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcZvM_FBqHw]Metallica - 1984.06.08 - Oldenzaal, Holland - YouTube[/ame]

Here's some praise for Krishna 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVvDOTxEb_Q]Rudra - Hymns from the Blazing Chariot - Official (HD) - YouTube[/ame]



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## StratoMarshall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8T_PQoTC30]Montrose- Bad Motor Scooter - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6BTTJo1KmM]Montrose- Space Station # 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> That was about the time I last saw them.
> At that time the support was already better than themselves (happened to be Queensryche)
> Otherwise their show was fine.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Yes, QR opened for them on the Justice tour when I saw them in Orlando FL! (or was that Daytona...) ..,but over here QR was good and we liked it, but we went to see Metallica!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yyfUNQer48]AEROSMITH | Live at Tokyo Stadium (Japan, 2002) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Queensryche, good idea. Probably a repost 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wxqfirz_bs]Queensryche - Operation LiveCrime (Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

More good shit...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGTZ8Oivm9A]Evergrey - Recreation Day - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vRrV5oKqLw]Evergrey - Monday Morning Apocalypse - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Nevermore, I love Nevermore.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7TVr_2btPg]NEVERMORE - NARCOSYNTHESIS (OFFICIAL DVD VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKBYOy38Sk4]NEVERMORE - Next In Line (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Soilwork, heard of them?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd0sQpUbEG0]soilwork - blind eye halo - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R25TyHBCMV0]Soilwork - Neurotica Rampage - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Going into town now but here's typical Dutch shit.

Normally don't like it but Angerfist is an exception.

Making fun of (mostly) Dutch police.

Warning! No guitars and no musical instruments, in fact, no music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1P1WvE7Z-c]angerfist - fuck the police - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's good to have you back man!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Tomorrow is King's day.
The queen will go, this country will have a king.

Honestly doesn't go down well with a republican like me.
Didn't vote for a king or a queen.
And that brings me to this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff_Ex-GHGt8]Megadeth - Kill the King video - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaVLq0Xwj3U]Rise Against - Help Is On The Way [with official lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65_y8Tqf8gA[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm-Kxmgrelk]The Veer Union - Seasons - YouTube[/ame]

fuckin' RAWK!!!!!


----------



## shooto

what's heavier than a really heavy thing?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkaGAsKm_R0"]Voivod - Phobos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYi-KHKzkHQ]Kreator-Awakening of the Gods (Pleasure to Kill-1986) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30RZDyy4qm0]Kreator-Flag of Hate (Pleasure to Kill-1986) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyOQiXwrctY"]Egypt - Eccentric man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PHh1RR3LbY]buckcherry crazy bitch naughty version (a rare music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Wazzup fellas! Great tunes! I been really busy n.now things are leveling out. Im getting back to being a little less hectic.

Been tattooing n building... trying to tie up loose ends n finally took the Family to an Orioles game haha. 

Im back in the game ... taxtime hustle just took me by suprise.

I feel like a Dragster..

Sittin idle in the winter.. then without warning going top speed... phew.. crazy ride lol.

But.. this is an.interesting year so far even tho.it seems its going WWY TOO FUKKING FAST?!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIPS4LyveJs]Back in the Saddle Again, Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pFdzI3pmkg]Van Halen Women & Children First Remastered (Full Album) 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjm_LgM_6G0]Dream Theater - Caught in a Web - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u_hjgbJnh0]Dream Theater - The Mirror - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb6OIZ7Fgmo]Krawallbrüder - Echte Freunde - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34h52ATGBZo]Krawallbrüder - Unsere Straßen - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoOvbNv-XxU]Living Colour-Memories Can't wait - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZoY8HfcBlg]Living Colour - Pride - YouTube[/ame]

These guys were awesome live.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwXwB9cY9Zo]Machine Head - The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_WW11YxdY0]Machine head - Real Eyes, Realize, Real Lies - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCgn18xDYVY]Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have 720p HD (from BYIT) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome! As usual Blok, every time you post something and I can't under stand what they're saying it always seems to fucking ROCK!! I look forward to these posts! 



Blokkadeleider said:


> Krawallbrüder - Echte Freunde - YouTube
> 
> Krawallbrüder - Unsere Straßen - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. im chillin n this comes on. I thought it was different. Been getting into jeff beck radio lately on pandora.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57ovfZbj1E]Pay Me No Mind (Jeff Beck Remix) - Jeff Beck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome! As usual Blok, every time you post something and I can't under stand what they're saying it always seems to fucking ROCK!! I look forward to these posts!



Some say that German isn't musical or not emotional, at best to yell at prisoners, telling 'em to line up before driven into death, you know what I mean...

This is of course rubbish.


Much quieter, let me introduce to you Hannes Wader


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alTgYBfczQY]Hannes Wader - Am Fluss 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


The great Konstantin Wecker.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hvR5Mp2JQo]Konstantin Wecker "Die Weiße Rose" - YouTube[/ame]


Or both...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-DxaT7Tmy8]Hannes Wader, Konstantin Wecker - Schon So Lang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I really liked that first one.... even recognized a few words, lol! I lived in Germany for 2 years...wish I could go back.

Acoustic is my first love, unfortunately, I'm not very good at that either, lol. I'm looking to buy a better acoustic, I've never had a good one and I want one. Then I'll worry about my Tele build after that because after all, I have my amp, and now I have a Les Paul! All I need is a good acoustic and I'll have everything I'll ever need! ...anything else is just icing on the cake. :cool2:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I really liked that first one.... even recognized a few words, lol! I lived in Germany for 2 years...wish I could go back.
> 
> Acoustic is my first love, unfortunately, I'm not very good at that either, lol. I'm looking to buy a better acoustic, I've never had a good one and I want one. Then I'll worry about my Tele build after that because after all, I have my amp, and now I have a Les Paul! All I need is a good acoustic and I'll have everything I'll ever need! ...anything else is just icing on the cake. :cool2:



You want the tele first.
I know I want one. Something I found out at Sigi's.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Way to fuck me up, man!  Now you've got me thinking...

Tell me more.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Way to fuck me up, man!  Now you've got me thinking...
> 
> Tell me more.



Nah, it just felt good, the response from a tele through a marshall, the vibe, the neck, everything.

Just browsing through my music collection now...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43zqYNIvUh0]Sinergy-Gimme Gimme Gimme(Abba cover) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Different things...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gXeA1mcdm0]On The Virg - Native Metal - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45f0a6b5rS0]Torch - Gladiator - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcIIY8AGEzw]Moonspell - In & Above Men (Official Song) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Tele! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBAkBG8raMs&feature=player_detailpage]John 5 - Sugar Foot Rag - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-w_Vv7M6XA]John 5 - Welcome to violence (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I've heard John5 before. I like it.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Bump. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y0RVerpJY]Cheap Trick - (11/11) gonna raise hell. Live 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

Bumpity bump

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm--bJzFNbc]Jimi Hendrix Star Spangled Banner (LIVE Woodstock 1969) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmGgcqjrxMc[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-2oPJW5pzQ]Stevie Ray Vaughan Life By the Drop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Had a trip on the way.back train..




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4orXwHdK2Q]Vinnie Vincent Invasion - Boyz Are Gonna Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PWDF0QA70g]Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Sod it I'll just add this it'll be quicker!

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/42518-70s-80s-90s-00s-grunge-pop-hair-metal.html

Been busy so actually having a night with a few sherbets on my week off!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ht9skgEF0]Black Sabbath - Paris 1970 ( Full Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3kMsiBMmw4]The Smithereens - Behind The Wall Of Sleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4JFqfqIPKA]The Smithereens-A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

all these guys sing about is girls....haha, predictable, but i liked them alot back in the 80's/90's

havent heard them in a long time


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO4C70gfQ3g"]The Smithereens - Blues Before and After - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Love the Smithereens!


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izq-B50k0-Y"]Corey Taylor, Dave Grohl, Rick Nielsen, and Scott Reeder -- From Can to Can't - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

DBI5 said:


> Corey Taylor, Dave Grohl, Rick Nielsen, and Scott Reeder -- From Can to Can't - YouTube



That was cool! I love when Rick (at 10:00) says, "who CAN play e-bow?". Haha, I thought...Mike Campbell can play an e-bow. ...at 9:25. Start it at 8:50 if you don't care to watch the whole thing, but the whole thing is cool! If it wasn't for tom petty I might have never got into rock and I'd probably still be a country boy. Love TP!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aogOR8c8Q4]It's Good To Be King - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

DirtySteve said:


> That was cool! I love when Rick (at 10:00) says, "who CAN play e-bow?". Haha, I thought...Mike Campbell can play an e-bow. ...at 9:25. Start it at 8:50 if you don't care to watch the whole thing, but the whole thing is cool! If it wasn't for tom petty I might have never got into rock and I'd probably still be a country boy. Love TP!
> 
> It's Good To Be King - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - YouTube


 
I was given over a dozen bottles of Bud the other day and watching that TP vid was the perfect excuse to open one. 

When Nielsen does the take and Grohl shouts "WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO MY GUITAR???!!!" (14:38) does he reply "finally (or finely?) playing it..." 

There were one or two Alternative/Early Goth/Whatever English Bands that made good use of an E-Bow in the 80's but Robert Plant's version of Morning Dew is a good example of "tasteful bowing".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RipehewU9o"]Robert Plant - Morning Dew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, I took it as "finally playing it"!


----------



## DBi5

DirtySteve said:


> If it wasn't for tom petty I might have never got into rock and I'd probably still be a country boy. Love TP!


Which album did you hear first?


----------



## DirtySteve

Southern Accents. Ok, I'll try to keep this short, here's my story, in a nut shell...

I was in high school ('86)and a friend of mine brought the cassette into school one day because there's a song on there called "Rebels" he wanted me to hear. We were into country back then, Willie and Waylan and the boys you know? Hank Jr country boy can survive and all that kind of shit. It was all confederate flags and pointy boots and the whole nine yards, HAHA!...I know right? but hey, I grew up in the sticks and religous, the hardest thing I was into was Charley Daniels. 

So anyway the song blew me away at the time and I fell in love with it. I went out and bought the tape just for that one song, but eventually I ventured out to the rest of the tape and got into the whole thing. About that time Tom Petty was coming to Tampa and the local rock station did this thing where if they were promoting a band that was coming to town they would play a couple of their songs at the top of every hour for 24 hrs before the show.

So I was switching over to the rock station every hour to hear the TP stuff, but then I'd forget to switch it and I started hearing stuff like Zep, ACDC, The Eagles, CCR and those kinds of things, I got really into it and the rest is history. I held on to some of the country stuff for a while and still do like a few things, but for the most part I've been rocking ever since.

I don't even like that album now, it's my least favorite and sounds so cheesy now, but back then to this country boy, it was the coolest thing I'd ever heard, lol. I was a junior in high school and the song spoke to me. I was a rebel and hated religion at this point and couldn't stand my old man and there's a lot more to that part of the story, but bottom line is I had to get out of there, I had to get away from home. I graduated the next year and took off in the military and never looked back. It was this song that started me on my way and Tom Petty will always be my # 1.


The breakdown at 3:45 is what really got me and then when it comes back in I was like  ...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Sc9Rsp2XM[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Now, 27 years later it's this one that speaks to me the most. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0]Tom Petty - Saving Grace - YouTube[/ame]

I can find a Tom Petty song for any mood or to relate to anything I'm feeling. Right now I hate Florida and it's getting to the point where I need a change bad and this song stays in my head a lot...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4CZSnKFxJE]time to move on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Ironically, I only know how to play a handful of TP songs. I have this thing where I don't like to learn songs I really love to listen to, it kills the magic somehow.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Man... no winter and Tom Petty?
You need a change.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pXoCzs4H4E]Golden Earring - Long Blond Animal ( Videoclip ) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, I was reminiscing to much and couldn't snap out of it. Yeah it's time to move on...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGGzL1B-SQ]The Cult - Lucifer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXtoQJBID54[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks man, I was reminiscing to much and couldn't snap out of it. Yeah it's time to move on...
> 
> The Cult - For The Animals - YouTube



I like that song...


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DBi5

DirtySteve said:


> Tom Petty will always be my # 1.


TP and the Heartbreakers hit the ground running here in England.

In the days when record shops/stores would receive extra LP covers/sleeves to promote an album I can clearly remember Damn the Torpedoes all over the walls in '79.


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn the Torpedos changed everything. If you haven't seen this it's well worth a look see! ...even if you're not a TP fan it's inspiring...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ-vyLzlSKI]Classic Albums-Tom Petty -Damn The Torpedoes (1 Hour Music Documentry) Part 1 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1vQqDt8PBM]Classic Albums-Tom Petty -Damn The Torpedoes (1 Hour Music Documentry) Part 2 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayIgPeq6kBE]Classic Albums-Tom Petty -Damn The Torpedoes (1 Hour Music Documentry) Part 3 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSRQZdkc_uU]Classic Albums-Tom Petty -Damn The Torpedoes (1 Hour Music Documentry) Part 4 of 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks man, I was reminiscing to much and couldn't snap out of it. Yeah it's time to move on...
> 
> The Cult - Lucifer - YouTube
> 
> 05. The Cult - For The Animals - YouTube


 
...by sparking a wave of nostalgia for me.

This record used to get played in the Rock/Alternative Clubs at full blast back in the day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjMTzfpmbpU]Death Cult - Horse Nation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XnQ5kKmOro]Led Zeppelin Moby Dick John Bonham Live Royal Albert Hall 1970 part1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtfM2CozoAo]Coverdale/Page - Take Me For A Little While - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq_sCDYCGwU[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq_sCDYCGwU]Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjJ8rAaYcN0&noredirect=1]Al Di Meola Egyptian Danza - YouTube[/ame]

in a weird mood, listening to all 70's and 80's today after rockfest.

which kicked ass by the way


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrmqvqu1ZWw&noredirect=1]Lack Of Communication - RATT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cpcQOY74Zc]Blues Saraceno - Before the storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Idk but i been diggn Blues lately. Never really liked him -in the past but he can jam!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDedoF_N58o]blues saraceno stynky kitty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVx7wa1tCs8]Heightened Awareness - Steve Morse - YouTube[/ame]

A lil Steve Morse. Dynamite Musician. Been around for a long time.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sVAI_JT2jc]Joe Stump - The Sorcerer's Apprentice AMV - YouTube[/ame]

Enjoy Mi Amigos


----------



## Billyblades

Chekkit out. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFZnAO7_Mzw]Buckethead - Sketches of Spain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Thank you.guys for keepin the thread alive. I been in a thousand directions as usual n been liking your posts as fast as i.can. 

Even tho i been trying to.listen n keep up haha 

I been reposting here n there just because i love a particular song and gotta hear it. I try to keep as fresh as i can even tho its difficult.

Nomatter what page you land on,,, this thread jamm packed with great music. I think it is a definate success so lets keep it going untill the sun burns out or we do..
Whichever comes first!


: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJK6nO17Is4]Eric Johnson - Righteous - live 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzAf90XSAkA]Arch Enemy - Guitar Solo and Intermezzo Liberte @ Club soda Montreal 01/25/10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I saw Eric Johnson in 1990 in a small theater in florida. There was hardly anyone there and me and by bud moved up to the 4th row. The only song I'd ever heard was Cliffs of Dover so I didn't know any of the songs, but he kicked ass! that's all I knew! I remember when they brought out his pedal board it was close to a full sheet of plywood with shit load of pedals mounted to it, lol. Great show and I'll always have a soft spot for EJ even though I only can get into a handful of his songs.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUrg1jqUmO4]The Cult - Go Go Guru (Demo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTv9Lt5WYs"]Alice In Chains - I Stay Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Steve... again... great job on your first soundclip bro!
I knew ya had it in ya bro!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Something for fun. Dutchmen deliberately raping the German language... (and Rammstein)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RGBBuEoANo]Jovink - Warstein - YouTube[/ame]

And some in our own beautiful low-saxon 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHbpVO7WFU8]Jovink - Gradus uut de Høven - YouTube[/ame]

And nice live shit 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPkrNfXNTAM]Jovink - Nooit meer noar ikea (Afscheidsconcert) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLZBhlTXHuo]Soundgarden - Outshined [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjq5Rq4sSZc]Black Crowes - Jealous Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csmfoNEY8F8]Rainbow - Long Live Rock 'n' Roll (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NLDYEsppws]Rainbow-Stargazer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This is another one of the things I was force-fed in my very early youth...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIdc0NGumVc]Lou Reed - Vicious - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah in hind sight, I don't know why I posted that last one...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah in hind sight, I don't know why I posted that last one...



Not to worry.
You can't really go wrong with the Hollies 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

I like that song too.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwE0slNd3Y]The Cars - Just What I Needed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6G-qb1RRCo]The Cars - Good Times Roll - Live 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzQKtADx4tY]Corrosion Of Conformity - Born Again For The Last Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Going through some videos about Silesia Superior I found one where this was used as background music.
Not posting that one, this is the official clip

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttZvpW3jrOU]Unheilig Freiheit - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

And here's some in the old Upper-Silesian dialect, which I understand but hardly speak as there's no one around who speaks it in these parts.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYaTrKKiptM]Oberschlesien - richter - hajmat mój - 2012 HD - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

DBI5 said:


> Robert Plant - Morning Dew - YouTube



I knew I'd heard this song before, but I couldn't put my finger on where. It's been bugging me ever since and I had a real slap myself in the forehead moment when I realized it was one of my all time favorite bands! DUH! 

I prefer this version. It's long, skip to about half way if you get bored...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atGOVinTEWw[/ame]

edit: Here's a shorter live version for a visual...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJTe_VYH-24[/ame]

I would loved to have seen these guys in there heyday!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64fTyK9KYMQ]Nazareth-Rampant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Nazareth... nice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k]Nazareth - Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

One more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiVb1zhme0]Nazareth - "Bad, bad Boy" - live - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nta-EbKyjVM]Blackfoot - Gimme Gimme (live Hammersmith '82) - YouTube[/ame]

And then I thought, maybe post some Bläck Fööss but... "dee lüü oet Kölle, dee deugt nig!" (those people from Cologne, they're no good...) and there was no "Kölsch" in that 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DBi5

DirtySteve said:


> I knew I'd heard this song before, but I couldn't put my finger on where. It's been bugging me ever since and I had a real slap myself in the forehead moment when I realized it was one of my all time favorite bands! DUH!


Nazareth were great, their version of Joni Mitchell's This Flight Tonight is one of my favourite songs (I still have it on vinyl).

Einstürzende Neubauten did a version of Morning Dew on Fünf auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala, but I tend not to post any Alternative/Avant-Garde stuff on the forum... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HolbQ_XBnak]Nazareth "This Flight Tonight" 1975 Spotlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DBI5 said:


> Einstürzende Neubauten did a version of Morning Dew on Fünf auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala, but I tend not to post any Alternative/Avant-Garde stuff on the forum...




There is an electro thread to abuse for that 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's one of my faves. Here are a few more...I've probably posted these before, but fuck it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU-1g9_b3q0]Nazareth-Turn on your receiver - YouTube[/ame]

Totally not my style, but this seems like it'd be such a fun song to play...I should learn it, lol.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INR6AB6bXeQ]Nazareth - Razamanaz - ORIGINAL VINYL - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNAspAIF1sU]Nazareth Gone Dead Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U]NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube[/ame]

See that banner thing hanging behind the stage at the beginning? I saw that in an album cover probably 25 years ago and I've been looking for it ever since. I don't know what album it's in and I've looked and looked. I wanted to get a tattoo of it and if I ever get another tat, that will be it....if I can find it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm making a big pot of spaghetti sauce and drinking some Oktoberfest Hacker Pschorr tonight...life is good! 

I almost got banned over that thread last night. Apparently it's more serious than I took it. I got a PM from Alex this morning and before our conversation was over he explained why the new censoring. It makes good sense if you think about that we come here for free and it's the advertisers that we have to thank for that.


Anyway...I'm feeling pretty good tonight after getting my LP set up with a kick ass bridge pup and I'm celebrating with some Munich Oktoberfest brew, lol! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U1UwIJpCWA]06. The Spicy McHaggis Jig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

DirtySteve ... I always think of the George Thorogood cover of Gone Dead Train. Love the heavy chuggin' sound with the slide guitar.

Cheers, Barrie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es0nWnG6Xqs]George Thorogood Gone Dead Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

What did ya post to almost get you banned man???

I woke up n it was gone like a bad dream


----------



## blues_n_cues

bwahahaha

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yteMugRAc0]The Boomtown Rats. I Don't Like Mondays. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCP2-Bfhy04]Queen & Annie Lennox & David Bowie - Under Pressure - HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw]Gary Numan - Cars - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc]Nena- 99luft Balons - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw]Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw]Wall Of Voodoo - Mexican Radio - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s05jcrJw0as]Boy's Don't Cry - I Wanna Be A Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]


and yes, that IS Lemmy.


----------



## DirtySteve

It was the whole thread, but I was the OP and started it. You had plenty to say if I remember correctly and even when a step further and posted boobs...that thread!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB7IRAeaSsU]Airbourne - Runnin´ Wild Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eobVCYbSpKU]Airbourne Live Wacken 2008 Runnin' Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

Steve Morse misses the intro by a hair's breadth.

Airey grins at Glover. Gillan looks at Morse's guitar.

I suspect Gillan helps him to get back into the next verse at the end of the solo... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4riVW5yUO4"]Deep Purple All The Time In The World ( Live 24.04.2013 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Its so challenging to think.of new stuff. You guys are doin.great!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

A couple years back, I got to hang out w/ Doug & his wife. Very nice people:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgYQkFug1FI]Doug Doppler - Wicked (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Las Palmas Norte said:


> DirtySteve ... I always think of the George Thorogood cover of Gone Dead Train. Love the heavy chuggin' sound with the slide guitar.
> 
> Cheers, Barrie.
> 
> George Thorogood Gone Dead Train - YouTube



Meh...with Nazareth the vocal has everything to do with why I love the band. George is lacking and the sax (or whatever that was) killed it for me. Where's the attitude?!


----------



## gdh1532

Miley Bieber doesn't like this song, but I do.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW0j0smt8fY&noredirect=1]Tool - The Pot (Lyrics and Meaning) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Airbourne - Runnin´ Wild Full Album - YouTube




Nice piece of music. Never heard before.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Someone started a thread on them in the cellar because they have a new album out. I'd only ever heard one song before and from that I just thought they were a AC/DC rip off and never gave them a chance. After checking out that thread I did some investigating and now I don't see them so much as a rip off, they might be using the same formula, but these guys rock! ...now I'm a fan.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

gdh1532 said:


> Miley Bieber doesn't like this song, but I do.
> Tool - The Pot (Lyrics and Meaning) - YouTube



Most pleasant bass sound! 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Good song too


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Lets do something provocative 

I played this song during the identitary show on a local pirate radio station not long ago. (I'm a regular guest there)
Their phone exploded 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYNRjvEa4lM]MINISTRY - HIZBOLLAH - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

There's no such thing as enough Ministry...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVQ7Mrlxqo]Ministry live Wacken 2012 Full HD - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I love the lyrics of this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMMHp16ALks]rammstein y tATu moskau - YouTube[/ame]

"She sleeps with me, but only for money. Isn't it the most beautiful city in the world"

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PJd3ltvO7Q]Volbeat - Wacken 2012 - Full Concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBeYoP9Wi0]Rammstein - Sonne - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua0uY9WrYXE]Du Riechst so gut [live aus berlin] HD - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

a lil' Vito anyone? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrPJgnOXjy8]White Lion - Wait[HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk2U41uvOlI]White Lion - Radar Love - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaT8is6b3QA[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc]Warrant - Uncle Tom's Cabin - YouTube[/ame]

too bad the audio sucks on this one-
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ym9VFbFlbs[/ame]

the original live-
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtZ7o-UhNCI[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asM8683vfzM"]Lone Star - The Bells of Berlin (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

This shit just Rocks. I listen to alot of great @players but Jeff did it before Satcu n Vai.


So good at not just playing guitar but really using it in multiple musical ways.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLvmaZtIOP0]Jeff Beck - Loose Cannon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_eJO26T194]Brush With the Blues Loose Cannon - Jeff Beck (Montreux Jazz Festival 2001) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

why is this thread not in the cellar? 
anyway,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aWFaZgwerY]V A N I L L A F U D G E - You Keep Me Hanging On - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyO1PSTKqGg]Snake Skin Cowboy, Ted Nugent, 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3J-XYnZHfU]Great White Buffalo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Everything will be fine after you've sat through the gay pr0n in the first few minutes 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQDqmrRMnOk]Type O Negative - Symphony for the Devil (Full DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DBi5

I've always loved Cinnamon Girl and Wolf Moon from that show (It's a pity the DVD contains all the other unecessary stuff).

Ah well, on to the next song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI0MRE2_G-0"]The Jimi Hendrix Experience ~ Highway Chile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

blues_n_cues said:


> why is this thread not in the cellar?
> ...



I've often wondered the same thing...I think it would get a lot more participation if it was.

...it can be moved can't it?


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAmIS64Uw_g"]Killing Joke - Total Invasion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

Boogie...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpe_lpfBxTc"]NEW MODEL ARMY - Wonderful Way to Go (Proshot with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

What the hell's going on here?! :cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqPClltS5k8]White Zombie - Black Sunshine ft. Iggy Pop - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPNFVj-pISU]White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RoLYy_j_nPw]Lynch Mob - Sweet Sister Mercy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnyxEz4l70Q&feature=player_detailpage&list=PL2D62CD7FCBE03BBB]THE CULT - THE WITCH - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVUlzNXxljg]Jimi Hendrix - Once I Had A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

That's probably my favorite JH song...well played!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04iU7ue30Z8]Judas Priest-United (live) HD - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV7Zt5dvIL0]krokus - our love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

Viv Campbell before DIO..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygiW0L0pTUA]Sweet Savage...Killing Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> krokus - our love - YouTube



Krokus is considered seriously cheesy in these parts. 
They weren't a bad band at all though.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7_pytkPrlY]Anthrax-What doesnt die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

I only like 2 krokus songs...


----------



## shooto

ummm....Saturday night...who wants to rock?...these guys!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScrE1Ti_hs0"]Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Black Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Perfect fukkin song for the day!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo]Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZktrrqT1A0]Hear N' Aid- "Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECE27vtp4WU]Korn - Y'all Want A Single - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVPvzX-AeSM]Korn - Thoughtless - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SonVolt

RIP Billy


----------



## solarburn

He'll be back. They allowed Grunch to come back. That sets a bit of a precedence for others...widens the gate.

See ya soon BB. Its jus a time out. Take a shot and enjoy...

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VMZwS0ZonEU]Ted Nugent - Great White Buffalo (1987) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Take another one...BELCH!

Watch out for them bullets next time...

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S5xnc1p7BMk]AC/DC - JailBreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

Just when me and billybob make peace too.

It's really silly how some people are falling on their own swords for nothing. If you're going to be a martyr, have a good reason, a cause, some conviction. Billy just did it because he's a social misfit and thought it would get people to like him more.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm thinking when Alex bans it's for good. Billy said it says return date: Never ...same thing with 66 Galaxy. I've chatted with both of them this morning.


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEf00GC1rlQ][10] Pat Benatar - Hell Is for Children - Live 2001 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMvART9kb8]Pantera - Cemetery Gates (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhrFau64s9I]Gary Hoey - Linus and Lucy - Live at Ho Ho Hoey's Rockin' Holiday Show - www.iclips.net - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburnDSL50 said:


> He'll be back. They allowed Grunch to come back. That sets a bit of a precedence for others...widens the gate.
> 
> See ya soon BB. Its jus a time out. Take a shot and enjoy...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Great White Buffalo (1987) - YouTube


----------



## solarburn

Grunch said:


> Just when me and billybob make peace too.
> 
> It's really silly how some people are falling on their own swords for nothing. If you're going to be a martyr, have a good reason, a cause, some conviction. Billy just did it because he's a social misfit and thought it would get people to like him more.



Both of you use it as a playground. Difference is Billy enjoys being here and having friends IMO. I'm guessing the draw for you is not making friends...so you can take it or leave it...readily. You said you like Marshall's so that's your draw. Hell I can't read minds...jus patterns of behavior.LOL

If Billy is just using this place to sell his amps it won't be the first or last time someone does that. I do think he enjoys the friends he's made here.


----------



## solarburn

longfxukxnhair said:


>



Avy for TMFW!


----------



## solarburn

DirtySteve said:


> I'm thinking when Alex bans it's for good. Billy said it says return date: Never ...same thing with 66 Galaxy. I've chatted with both of them this morning.



That for me would be an over correction to an issue that happens here and there. Perma banning in this case I think is leaning towards abuse of power.

More time outs or a month or few would be more right sized for the offense.

Looks like its better if the mods handle issues. Dad(Alex)gets pissed off!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Avy for TMFW!



I dont even know what the fuck that means


----------



## solarburn

longfxukxnhair said:


> I dont even know what the fuck that means



Avy=Avatar

The muther*******win!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Avy=Avatar
> 
> The mutherfuckerwin!



Fixed



Thx!


----------



## Billyblades

cotton candy lol...


----------



## Billyblades

ps,,, Solar (JOE) was dead on! IM HERE FOR MY FRIENDS,


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> cotton candy lol...



Ah, one is among us!
Good to see you.
Looks like I missed everything 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Micky

Ahhh, Billy's back.


----------



## SonVolt

Well hello William.


----------



## Billyblades

I have dual citizenship now


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuJYebKLQE]Tesla - Comin' Atcha Live (live HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coronado

Hey, welcome back Billy!! 

_Just like my herpes, you are here to STAY!!!_


----------



## Adwex

Welcome back, Billy.


----------



## Billyblades

we are all men,,, lets get back to enjoying.


----------



## Coronado

SonVolt said:


> I wonder how long it takes Alex to ban you for divulging private conversations


----------



## Billyblades

Adwex said:


> Welcome back, Billy.


 
thank you guys!


----------



## Billyblades

love me some coc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxVBUWadFkg]Corrosion of Conformity- Seven Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLQxi3Y2exI]System Of A Down - A.T.W.A. live (HD/DVD Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZEqdAqEkjM]Mama's Boys Mama Weer All Crazee Now (Slade Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRblmA4BDq4]RAIL - 1,2,3,4 Rock And Roll (1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzlhKRMiWr8]Black Label Society -- Life, Birth, Blood, Doom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

Grunch said:


> RAIL - 1,2,3,4 Rock And Roll (1984) - YouTube



LOL, I see what you did there!


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA0iCUuGzco]Whitesnake Judgement Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Well check this out! BB back already...no bullet in his back.LOL

I need some coffee...groggy from lack of sleep. Got to run my girls around real soon. Damn!


----------



## Billyblades

abracadabra


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAqU-RDnYyY"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAqU-RDnYyY[/ame]

RIVERSIDE - OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## solarburn

That's real good man!


----------



## blues_n_cues

has this one been covered yet? so fitting.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGFwGwV1lZc]Welcome Back Kotter Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sam marshall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwJ_baeflUw]Thin Lizzy: The Boys Are Back In Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

sam marshall said:


> Thin Lizzy: The Boys Are Back In Town - YouTube



for a couple of years it seemed every time I went home after being gone a while that song would play while heading across the bridge into town.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqhYchnDNfA]Frank Sinatra - Thats Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug8cBIbxDaY]Frank Sinatra -Summer Wind (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT1902pVlsE]Ozzy Osbourne - See You On The Other Side (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qzfDosk3-8]Old LA Tonight - Ozzy Osbourne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdlyi5mckg0]Willie Nelson / On The Road Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qfZ1fGNRdM]Screeching Weasel - Cool Kids - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q61MvucepBs]Huey Lewis and the News - The heart of rock & roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDj8kkVwisY]Eminem - My Name Is (Dirty Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DBi5

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl0PX2KfoAI"]Army of Anyone - Father Figure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

DBI5 said:


> Army of Anyone - Father Figure - YouTube



These guys sound huge and the vocalist has no problem cut'n through and holding his own in the mix. Great tone in his voice.


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XWQrt00_NM]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKjfToyUrew]Army of Anyone - Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocktane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mw3obMuTzM]"When You Wish Upon A Star" - Gene Simmons (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA]Tiny Tim - Tiptoe Through The Tulips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-n_NhSHmI]N.W.A. Boyz-n-the-Hood (Original version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Dedicated to the real "G "s haha..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA]Eazy E - Real mutha****in G's - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Dedicated to my new buddy Gleash..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShOQQOy5pf8]50 Cent - Wanksta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNjzEdns_k4[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThppEppMw5w]Cypress Hill - When the Shit Goes Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCrILFP1vc0]My Way - Frank Sinatra - YouTube[/ame]


Farewell daily crunch!
And to all my friends..

Good night 

Leash motherfkkn free as always!

A M F


----------



## blues_n_cues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnYc6RnbIdg]Constipation Time - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7g3RuoreRc]Dropkick Murphys - "Going Out In Style" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u4pX7WifgE"]Pixies - Debaser (Official Video) HD + FREE Coachella Download + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf2yiF53lI4"]Pixies - Tame ( subtitulada en español) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdbLqOXmJ04"]The Cure - Killing an arab - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZFdbke78k0"]The Cure - Jumping Someone Else's Train (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Don't say what you mean
You might spoil your face
If you walk in the crowd
You won't leave any trace
It's always the same
Your jumping someone else's train

It won't take long to learn
The new smile
You have to adapt 
Or you'll be out of style
It's always the same
Your jumping someone else's train

If you pick up on it quick
You can say you were there
Again and again and again
Your jumping someone else's train

It's the latest wave that you've been craving for
The old ideal was getting such a bore
Now your back in line
Going not quite as far
But in half the time
Everyone's happy, they're finally all the same
Because everyone's jumping everybody else's train

Jumping someone else's train

Peace


----------



## Billyblades

Morning guys. 
I have made the decission to give my final post last night. All good things must come to an end. I sincerely thank each poster here who contributed to the success of this thread. I not only shared my favorites but enjoyed yours as well. I will be around to say hello here and there but i need some "fresh air ".

Ill leave with an interview from David lee Roth as my final thought to compliment my final song choice. He just said it so well...

I am the truth,, uncaged and free like the thunder and lightning.
Enjoy this vid and i will see ya around my friends! 
Feel free to lock it or continue for fun but i am mostly done here except to say hi in some threads.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNsXnMcAN68]1981 David Lee Roth interview (Entertainment Tonight) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzCuMHaIZ6I]The Methadones - Are You Really For Real? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

See you at the bar. Ill take a cold one and a shot of Crown on the side.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hwTf0o3lLEA]PAT TRAVERS SNORTIN WHISKEY LIVE TORONTO 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

Its Patrick Swayze 's favorite spot! 
Cold beer n warm friends...

Dirty Steves BIG Pimpin again. 
See ya around! Im holdin ta too it!


----------



## DirtySteve

I have not asked anyone to speak for me. I know you're my bro and you think you're standing up for me, but I really don't need anyone's help. Can you chill and let it go please. Thanks!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Söulcaster said:


> The Cure - Killing an arab - YouTube
> The Cure - Jumping Someone Else's Train (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> Don't say what you mean
> You might spoil your face
> If you walk in the crowd
> You won't leave any trace
> It's always the same
> Your jumping someone else's train
> 
> It won't take long to learn
> The new smile
> You have to adapt
> Or you'll be out of style
> It's always the same
> Your jumping someone else's train
> 
> If you pick up on it quick
> You can say you were there
> Again and again and again
> Your jumping someone else's train
> 
> It's the latest wave that you've been craving for
> The old ideal was getting such a bore
> Now your back in line
> Going not quite as far
> But in half the time
> Everyone's happy, they're finally all the same
> Because everyone's jumping everybody else's train
> 
> Jumping someone else's train
> 
> Peace



Ha! I can't believe you posted Killing an Arab ... I was totally going to post that last night! Great song (too bad it's taken out of context so often, which is why i didn't).


----------



## Söulcaster

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ha! I can't believe you posted Killing an Arab ... I was totally going to post that last night! Great song (too bad it's taken out of context so often, which is why i didn't).



Both those songs are so simple yet, they kick ass (IMO)....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D720jV0UO-4]Van Halen - 11 Top of the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guitargoalie

my favourite sammy album, I guess you like both VH's too CR?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

guitargoalie said:


> my favourite sammy album, I guess you like both VH's too CR?



Love both, man! 

For you ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNKD8fKWM9o]Van Halen - Right Now (live 1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

solarburnDSL50 said:


> See you at the bar. Ill take a cold one and a shot of Crown on the side.
> 
> PAT TRAVERS SNORTIN WHISKEY LIVE TORONTO 1990 - YouTube



Joe-I love Pat Travers. After he lost popularity (after releasing "Radioactive") he came to PHX to play a 1,500 seat venue and I got to work the show as a stagehand. He played all of his classic hits. Hell of a show.


----------



## Billyblades

I posted this last night because it speaks for me.




i said one last post before i hit road. It was removed.

Sad... really


----------



## Billyblades

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foeVQpReD0A]Ozzy Osbourne - Rock 'N' Roll Rebel - YouTube[/ame]


----------

